# Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*WWE Monday Night Raw*











* Five Point Preview*


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

TV MOTY maybe?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

I'm really looking forward to it this week. I hear the wails of 'yeah yeah same old shit' but as last week was just a filler, I'm expecting big things from this show. Punk vs. Cena, Brock, possible Undertaker/Trips appearance, ZEB and Swagger, SHIELD. 

There's five reasons for me to tune in to an episode of Raw already, and I haven't said that for fucking ages.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

rumours of returning undertaker??,sign me in


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Expecting some Glen Beck crap that nobody will care about. 

Cena's redemption story will kick start with a win over Punk.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Punk v Cena, Vince v GOAT, Brock, Taker, Shield, Henry, fallout from Swagger arrest, Glen Beck stuff

I'll probably give it a miss 8*D


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*



DwayneAustin said:


> Punk v Cena, Vince v GOAT, Brock, Taker, Shield, Henry, fallout from Swagger arrest, Glen Beck stuff


I know a company who's able to screw up this line up unk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Only interested in the Shield and to see if they do the right thing and take Swagger down (they won't, probably. ).

Undertaker returning to screw Punk, yippie. I'll try to pretend like this stupid match actually means something and isn't completely beneath Punk.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Yeah, I expect a ton of Glenn Beck jokes that will end up looking petty. I hope they don't get an impersonator like they usually do. Honestly, they've went as far as breaking kayfabe outright in order to challenge this guy and he's obviously not interested, as judged by the constant "I don't want to appear on RAW" answers he gives.

Honestly, WWE reminds me of chavs. WWE is the Chav and Glenn Beck is the guy who just gave the chav "cheek." So essentially he's fucked so that WWE can revel in all the delicious attention that they're getting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*



SonoShion said:


> I know a company who's able to screw up this line up unk


I bet you do :vince5


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

IT'S TIME TO PLAY DA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

They'll probably just make Alex Riley dress up as Glenn Beck and he gets destroyed by Zeb and Swagger. Then Vince drops his kecks and shoves his face so far up his ringpiece that he'll leave lipstick marks on his bladder.

Then Riley walks backstage afterwards and gets knocked out by Big Show.

:vince5 THAT'LL SHOW EM DAMMIT


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> They'll probably just make Alex Riley dress up as Glenn Beck and he gets destroyed by Zeb and Swagger. Then Vince drops his kecks and shoves his face so far up his ringpiece that he'll leave lipstick marks on his bladder.
> 
> Then Riley walks backstage afterwards and gets knocked out by Big Show.
> 
> :vince5 THAT'LL SHOW EM DAMMIT


:vince5 HAHAHA NOW WHO'S THE TOUGH GUY? I CAN'T WAIT FOR THE RATINGS FOR THIS BABY. EVERYONE WILL BE TALKING ABOUT US! WHERE THE FUCK IS HUNTER? SEND HIM OUT THERE ALREADY DAMMIT.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Should be a great Raw tomorrow night. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 2/25/13*

Hopefully Lesnar interrupts the fight between Vince and Paul, Punk vs Cena have another good match and Jericho wrestles good too.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It _should_ be an exciting Raw. Should. It has all the ingredients to be a top show but there's no way I'm getting my hopes up.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even though Swagger is probably gonna get it, he's the only one I care about for RAW.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk, Shield & Heyman plus maybe 'Taker, HHH & Brock?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Things I'm looking forward to this Monday Night:

Cena/Punk should be another quality match between those two
What happens next for Swagger/Colter angle
Next step for The Shield
McMahon and especially HEYMAN being the GOATS that they are
Possible LESNAR appearance
Possible return THE UNDERTAKER!

Oh, maybe Hunter too lol.

This could be an EPIC episode of Raw. I'm ready to feel like it's WrestleMania season. I'm not feeling it yet so WWE should deliver here.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> Things I'm looking forward to this Monday Night:
> 
> Cena/Punk should be another *ok* match between those two
> What happens next for Swagger/Colter angle*(Not looking forward to the horrible jokes)*
> ...


Agreed


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback is done unless WWE start booking him over The Shield repeatedly to undo some of the massive damage they've caused, and are still causing by continuing to put Shield over him so often.

I've completely lost interest in that fued because it's way too one-sided. Most things regarding The Shield are, actually.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SinJackal said:


> Ryback is done unless WWE start booking him over The Shield repeatedly to undo some of the massive damage they've caused, and are still causing by continuing to put Shield over him so often.
> 
> I've completely lost interest in that fued because it's way too one-sided. Most things regarding The Shield are, actually.


Good let ryback go to smackdown to die


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think The Shield needs some singles matches

Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton
Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
Dean Ambrose vs. Ryback


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I think The Shield needs some singles matches
> 
> Seth Rollins vs. Randy Orton *or DB*
> Roman Reigns vs. Sheamus
> Dean Ambrose vs. *Jericho*



That Would be a WrestleMania Card i would buy


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Besides singles matches, I'd love for Shield to cut more promos live.

Also, after watching that Maddox promo on Main Event, I really am glad they've given him a role now with Vickie. Dude has crazy charisma and is so fucking cute. Hope he can take over Vickie for good, as she's been in the GM role so many time now.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield promo plus singles match each. That would be great.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince Vs Heyman, Cena Vs Punk, Maybe a Undertaker return. RAW could bring big numbers this week!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't help but think anything the Shield does now is a step down, twice going over the faces of the company and then to get the tag titles? Ah well, will be glued to the screen for the possible return of the Undertaker, most likely the penultimate time he will return, quite possibly the last time he'll be in Texas on RAW?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#TV14orRiot unk2


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looking forward to Undertaker return and possible Ryback heel turn.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

meanwhile our wwe champion is somewhere promoting a movie

:rock4


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

T'IS TIME FOR ZEH UNDERTAKER


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

5 Things I'm looking Forward to on Raw
1.The Undertaker
2.Mark Henry inducting another fool into the HOP
3.Kaitlyn and Antonio Cesaro matches
4.Zeb and Swagger(response from Glenn Beck just for a laugh)
5.Vinnie Mac vs Paul Heyman with Brock and Triple H


----------



## HeymanGuy1982 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll be at raw tomorrow night and I can honestly say I haven't been this excited for a WWE live event since I went to Wrestlemania 17... Taker better show!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully Punk and Cena put on another classic, and really hoping to see Taker. No reason why this show shouldn't be quality but then again its the WWE so it could easily be a mess.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jericho's suppose to miss a couple weeks for Fozzy, correct?

A lot of stuff should go down this week for Mania so when Jericho gets back he can start whatever program he's going to have for the show.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Spoiler: Results for Tonight's Monday Night Raw


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> Jericho's suppose to miss a couple weeks for Fozzy, correct?
> 
> A lot of stuff should go down this week for Mania so when Jericho gets back he can start whatever program he's going to have for the show.


Shit, forgot about Jericho. Lesnar gonna be in the house thou, right? Probably gonna focus big time on whoever he's gonna face.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I expect a swerve...like Vince has hired the Undertaker to take down Lesnar, or something along the lines of that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Shit, forgot about Jericho. Lesnar gonna be in the house thou, right? Probably gonna focus big time on whoever he's gonna face.


With no Rock or Jericho, I expect a Lesnar and possibly Taker or Trips appearance.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Still praying we somehow see taker interrupt lesnar. 

During heyman/McMahon have lesnar come. Followed by HHH making the save then the shield come out and they get the advantage on HHH/McMahon...... Then the gong + lights go out. I can dream can't i?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> With no Rock or Jericho, I expect a Lesnar and possibly Taker or Trips appearance.


Rock set to miss a couple of weeks, and Jericho set to miss a couple of weeks. Alright, so Cena can't carry the build by himself, so maybe Punk will be in the title match and handle ish until Rock returns and Taker may just challenge Brock. Would be cool if you ask me.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think they can do one week's worth of build with just Cena cutting a promo (maybe similar to the empty arena promo last year), before they hype up Rock's return the following week. Rock's missing this week and they are covering that with the #1 Contender's match, so next week can really get the ball rolling. The "I'm here, you're not" stuff is probably going to be brought up again.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Raw should be a good one. I'm mostly looking forward to Punk vs Cena. I expect them to deliver a phenomenal match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Shit, forgot about Jericho. Lesnar gonna be in the house thou, right? Probably gonna focus big time on whoever he's gonna face.


yeah Brock is advertised for the show, And following week The Rock will be back (and Brock is not). And Jericho is touring with Fozzy for two weeks


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> I think they can do one week's worth of build with just Cena cutting a promo (maybe similar to the empty arena promo last year), before they hype up Rock's return the following week. Rock's missing this week and they are covering that with the #1 Contender's match, so next week can really get the ball rolling. The "I'm here, you're not" stuff is probably going to be brought up again.


True, kinda missed the fact that this week is technically covered by the contender's match like you said and it's pretty much like missing one important week. Also, well, Punk didn't bring up Rock not being there during the EC build so maybe Cena can talk about some other shit. I'm sure he has a lot to say seeing as he lost last year, and hasn't won the title since...DAMN. lol



> yeah Brock is advertised for the show, And following week The Rock will be back (and Brock is not). And Jericho is touring with Fozzy for two weeks


Alright cool. Dang, so much on and off. Can't blame WWE for being tight with the booking this year, especially after what Swag man did. fpalm


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goodness me I am dreading the cena/rock promos to come alteady fpalm but yeah anyway looking forward to a taker return, lesnar and cm punk, rest of the show will probably suck


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*MOTY contender incoming. :mark:

I think either Cena or Punk will get screwed one way or another, and end up getting their spot back, making it a triple threat.

Not giving up on the prediction that Punk is walking out of WM with the WWE Title.

Hoping that :brock is scheduled for tonight, two weeks without him is far too much.*


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope we get Lesnar. Looking forward to Cena/Punk. Triple threat at mania pls. :agree:


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hope all this happens:

1.Undertaker returns and faces Brock Lesnar

2.CM Punk vs Cena ends up in such a way that the main-event is Cena vs Punk vs Rock


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mostly ready for :brock 

Looking forward to :cena2unk2

Ready for some Shield.


Kind of bummed that I lost on out on a chance to go to RAW since the American Airlines Center is 20 minutes from the house, but I'll settle for TV.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully Taker saves Vince starting a program with Brock and Punk wins the match to make it a triple threat at Mania.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn, can't watch the show live. Oh well, I'll watch after one a website or something. I'll mae sure to avoid any wrestling news sites or anything wrestling related for spoilers.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena wins. HHH and Taker both return.The Rock doesn't show up. Tonights show in a nutshell.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think one way for Taker to appear (if as expected he is having a fued with Punk), is after Cena wins against Punk, Punk gets on the mic and starts talking shit, then the lights go out, Taker's music hits..........but he doesnt appear.

Then Punk says something like "Yeah you see, all talk" something like that, then the lights go out again and wham..........Taker is in the ring behind Punk.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If it were up to me I'd have the rumored taker return happen, him appear out of nowhere in the ring like he does to close the show off and start a program with Cena. not have Cena and Rock II and have Punk and Rock instead.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Skybs said:


> *MOTY contender incoming. :mark:
> 
> I think either Cena or Punk will get screwed one way or another, and end up getting their spot back, making it a triple threat.
> 
> ...





The Dazzler said:


> I hope we get Lesnar. Looking forward to Cena/Punk. Triple threat at mania pls. :agree:


Bork is advertised so he'll be definitely there.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even with probable appearances from Brock, Taker, Trips, McMahon, Punk/Cena, The Shield, BRYAN, Cesaro; what I'm really looking forward to is...

:heyman

Never. Leave. Again.


----------



## Bel Air (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



That Guy said:


> If it were up to me I'd have the rumored taker return happen, him appear out of nowhere in the ring like he does to close the show off and start a program with Cena. not have Cena and Rock II and have Punk and Rock instead.


This could be better, actually. I guess Lesnar-HHH? If the rumours for SummerSlam are true, then you know who would win at WM to face you know who... WTF. Where are spoiler tags?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Honestly i would not have taker return.

I would have shield attack DB/Kane Again
Next Week Kane & DB Put titles on the line against Shield and loss
Kane Pissed And Shield Cut Promo About No 1 Being Able To Stop Justice(On Smackdown)
Kane & DB Challenge Shield To A Match At WM 29(On Raw)
Shield Beat Down Kane & DB At End Of Show Lights Go Out Taker Comes Out And Clears Ring (Kane,DB,Undertaker Standing Tall To End The Show)

WM 29
Rock vs Cena vs Punk
Kane,DB,Undertaker vs Shield 
No matter who wins this sets up the Kane vs DB Feud at ER Kane blaming DB For Making Him Weak And Kane Going Back To Becoming A Monster)


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

Where's raw at, are gonna get a good crowd tonight? Or is going to be Atlanta esq like last week?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Im guessing the No 1 contenders match wont be going on last. Probably in the 10PM slot. 

Biggest question is how Taker will return. Dont know how they set up a CM Punk/Undertaker match though. Since in all cases it would look like Undertaker is the one throwing out the challenge to Punk, if he just shows up without a reason. What motivation does Undertaker have to go up against Punk?

To set up Taker/Lesnar is much easier. Lesnar is just about to beat down on Vince. Lights goes out, and Undertaker has switched places with Vince. Would be awesome. 

But, it would mean no match for Triple H at Wrestlemania.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please Triple threat for the title at Mania.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Potential for a very good Raw tonight.

Punk-Cena
Heyman-Vince with Lesnar and HHH appearances likely.
Swagger/Colter angle.
The Shield.
The Undertaker's possible TV return.

Can't wait.


----------



## HeymanGuy1982 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AntUK said:


> Where's raw at, are gonna get a good crowd tonight? Or is going to be Atlanta esq like last week?


I have been to several events in Dallas and its typically a great crowd... I expect a great crowd with all of the anticipation brewing for possible HHH and Taker returns and a great main event booked... As for the Rock not being there... I could care less


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully the Cena/Punk match goes on last and gets a good twenty minutes. When was the last time we got a solid, long match on Raw? It seems like every match has to be 10 minutes or less lately.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

vince v heyman is closing the show; it's got to be.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Skyfall said:


> vince v heyman is closing the show; it's got to be.




I'm hoping for this. And hopefully Brock/shield interfere, HHH tries to make the save, but fails then........... GONG.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hoping for the return of Walker: Texas 'Taker. Fuck that zombie shit. Gimme Deadman Inc. finishing with The Last Ride, baby!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RatedR10 said:


> Potential for a very good Raw tonight.
> 
> Punk-Cena
> Heyman-Vince with Lesnar and HHH appearances likely.
> ...


Not to mention Cesaro and the potential break up of team Bryan/Kane. 

Possibly a Mark Henry appearance too.

All sounds good to me, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kane_Undertaker (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is this show already been recorded or is it live?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena/Punk.
Potential Undertaker sighting.
Vince/Heyman fuckery.
Potential Brock sighting.
Mark Henry beasting.
Jack Swagger and Mantells direction.
The Shield.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Surely, the WWE can't fuck this up.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please TAKER vs LESNAR at WM.


----------



## KevMan (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Kane_Undertaker said:


> Is this show already been recorded or is it live?


It's been taped.

CM Punk beat Cena after Undertaker cost Cena the match and challenged him to WrestleMania.
Vince McMahon was about to get a second F5 from Brock before Triple H came out and clotheslined Brock out of the ring.
"Glenn Beck" was put into the ankle lock by Jack Swagger.
Team Hell No broke up after losing the tag titles to Justin Roberts and Michael Cole.
Cesaro lost the US Title to The Miz.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Surely, the WWE can't fuck this up.


Whoever can fuck up a 20th anniversary show can fuck up anything. :young2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

unk:cena4:heyman:vince3HHH2:taker


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> unk:cena4:heyman:vince3HHH2:taker


:lmao :lmao :lmao

Anyways, pretty sure Cena's gonna win the match, because realistically, business wise, Cena is the right choice, although I would love it to be a Triple Threat match. Oh, and speaking of Triple... :HHH will probably return to stop Lesnar from "attacking" Vince, which let's be real, the Vince/Heyman match won't be a match, they'll probably just stall like crazy and make it seem like they'll do moves because Heyman isn't a wrestler, and Vince had hip surgery not too long ago so I don't think he can take any bumps yet lol.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> - Regarding Taker's return on Saturday night, one fan in attendance noted that he looked great, despite being out of action for a year and the numerous reports about his health. After the match, fans were chanting "this is awesome" and "you still got it" to The Deadman.
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...y_Injury_Update_Tazz.html#RWPIGptAkR4TwkDD.99


GOAT.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> unk:cena4:heyman:vince3HHH2:taker


you forgot


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> you forgot


Where's DAT AMBROSE, though? :ambrose


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Don't forget :henry1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eulonzo said:


> Where's DAT AMBROSE, though? :ambrose


 he needs to be posted on his own  can't have that much talent in 1 post


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I missed last weeks RAW but basically Vince just wants to fight Heyman? Is there a stipulation if either wins/loses?

And Punk/Cena tonight to decide who'll face Rock at WM?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Definitely expect to see Taker, Brock or HHH tonight.

Also, I'm very interested if there'll be a new #1 contender for the WHC, like Orton of Henry.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*So :brock is indeed advertised :mark:
This is already a RAW worth to watch just because of :brock
:brock not appearing for 2 weeks is too much. We need :brock. :brock is our savior.
Hopefully :brock screws Cena somehow, or starts another feud not including Triple H, I don't want to see that rematch happen unless it has a special stipulation.

:brock 































brockbrockbrockbrockbrock*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So it's a safe bet that someone interferes in the Cena/Punk match right? Neither guy can take a clean loss during the RtWM


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The bell tolling or GTFO.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> you forgot


How'd you get them? :jeff1

They aren't in my smilies section unk3


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Surely, the WWE can't fuck this up.


:jordan3:jordan:jay2 

you know which company this is.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> :jordan3:jordan:jay2
> 
> you know which company this is.


It was said with firm tongue in cheek my good man.

Of course they will fuck this up. It isn't going to be good until the final hour. Just very intrigued at what direction The Shield go.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:vince5jpl:taker:cena2:henry1:heymanunk2:brock

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol I bet the WWE will screw us up again with Cena winning and a boring Rock/Cena staredown to close the show!


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tonight should be  epic.

Thought it's the 'E and you never know what you're gonna get.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> Tonight should be  epic.
> 
> Thought it's the 'E and you never know what to expect.


Shoulda
Woulda 
Coulda 

 same could be said about 20th Anniversary of Raw

My Rule
Raw will be Ok/Meh Anything above that and its a great raw


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Really pumped for tonights RAW and I really look forward to the Punk vs Taker feud. This can be gold for all of us!! Also I will enjoy the shovel returing and the bulid up for HHH vs Brock. Hope the E wont fuck things up, but this is too good to do this (hopefully).

Hope I dont sit rough RAW and realize at the end that no Taker returned...fingers crossed for the real start to RTWM!!


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:vince5 vs :heyman


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thing is, this isn't a random Raw where big names/matches are scheduled. It's the road to fucking Wrestlemania.

FUCKING DELIVER!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

won't be watching, but it will interesting to hear if they start building for the Undercard & Mid-Card for Mania. Or all they do is just build their top 4 matches.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They better deliver tonight.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hoepfully Taker comes back and feuds with Lesnar.

or with Sheamus, Ryback vs Shield.

no vs ratings-killer Punk please.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JY57 said:


> won't be watching, but it will interesting to hear if they start building for the Undercard & Mid-Card for Mania. Or all they do is just build their top 4 matches.


Seems like Miz is a lock for the WHC at mania and will pick up the win.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



swagger_SMOKES said:


> Seems like Miz is a lock for the WHC at mania and will pick up the win.


???

Did i miss something here?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CHIcagoMade said:


> ???
> 
> Did i miss something here?


i think he means U.S Title


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CHIcagoMade said:


> ???
> 
> Did i miss something here?


No, just my guess, he seems to be on a chase atm. He beat Cesaro clean so I figure he'll probably get a shot at the title for MANIA.

Edit: My bad, I did mean the US title. Must have had the WHC on mind. lol


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This show has so much potential and A LOT of shit going down. 

:vince vs. :heyman

unk2 vs. :cena2

:swagger

And possibly...

:brock

:HHH

:taker

Hey, who knows. Maybe WWE will act like Wrestlemania is now only 5 weeks away instead of pretending it isn't on the horizon at all. That would be nice.

Maybe we'll even get :rock4 via satellite.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Christian is ready to go. Use the guy for crying out loud. He can easily be Barrett's next challenger.

Don't think I can wait for him to come back till after Mania.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm looking forward to Punk/Cena and Vince/Heyman. Looking forward to Brock appearing again, and hopefully Taker returning and starting a feud with Lesnar (no chance in hell unfortunately), or second best possible choice with Punk.



> Christian is ready to go. Use the guy for crying out loud. He can easily be Barrett's next challenger.
> 
> Don't think I can wait for him to come back till after Mania.


 "Barrett vs. Christian? Don't be ridiculous! They both can't job if they're facing each other one-on-one!"


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't wait for the Champion to come to Raw in two weeks. :rock

Also, forgot about Mark Henry earlier. I hope to God they aren't putting him in a Mania feud with Khali.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So, what're the odds of 'Taker being on Raw tonight?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I would love to see John Cena Vs. Brock Lesnar again. It's like a Godzilla movie. Brock Lesnar himself is Godzilla. John Cena is Tokyo. Paul Heyman is the scientists that awaken Godzilla. The fans are the United States, watching Tokyo from afar & feeling sympathetic for them. Will Godzilla destroy Tokyo or will Tokyo be left standing?

Until the finish of their first encounter, Brock Lesnar was the only person capable of making John Cena look sympathetic in the modern era. He beat the fucking slop out of him to the point where people were visibly uncomfortable. It was amazing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Walk-In said:


> I would love to see John Cena Vs. Brock Lesnar again. It's like a Godzilla movie. Brock Lesnar himself is Godzilla. John Cena is Tokyo. Paul Heyman is the scientists that awaken Godzilla. The fans are the United States, watching Tokyo from afar & *feeling sympathetic *for them. Will Godzilla destroy Tokyo or will Tokyo be left standing?
> 
> Until the finish of their first encounter, Brock Lesnar was the only person capable of making John Cena look sympathetic in the modern era. He beat the fucking slop out of him to the point where people were visibly uncomfortable. It was amazing.


Sorry you lost me on that part


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> Sorry you lost me on that part


Haha


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sure Cena beat Punk on the Raw after Summerslam 2011 when Nash distracted Punk. Kinda makes the reasoning for this whole match illogical but hey, we all have 10 second memories according to Vince.

I expect Taker to appear.


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Last week's Raw was really boring. It's the road to wrestlemania...come on now!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't wanna be 'that guy' and say ''Rock not being there tonight is good because others need the spot''... so.. i'm not going to be :ambrose2


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looking forward to Raw this week Cena/Punk should be a great match and the possible returns of Lesnar, Triple H and The Undertaker.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Honestly, Cena/Punk is so played out at this point. We've seen them have matches more than enough. It's really time to create some now rivalries.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock Lesnar + Cena vs. Punk + possible Undertaker + Glenn Beck smashing + no Rock = fun RAW!!!!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is raw in Texas tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ashes11 said:


> Is raw in Texas tonight?


Yes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ashes11 said:


> Is raw in Texas tonight?





ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yes.


:austin


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Really, really looking forward to RAW tonight.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> Honestly, Cena/Punk is so played out at this point. We've seen them have matches more than enough. It's really time to create some now rivalries.


That's the shitty part of today's product. I thought the PPV matches were great, but they've had so many damn matches on Raw, that another one just sounds uninteresting. We would have never seen Shawn Michaels vs. The Undertaker on 10 episodes of Raw years ago. 

How do these doofuses expect people to buy PPVs to see the same matches we get on Raw?!


----------



## Carlito_mfc (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All abouts Swaggs tonight.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ashes11 said:


> Is raw in Texas tonight?





ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yes.





DwayneAustin said:


> :austin


:hbk


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ashes11 said:


> Is raw in Texas tonight?





ShowStopper '97 said:


> Yes.





DwayneAustin said:


> :austin





Freeloader said:


> :hbk


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm fucking pumped for tonights.raw. It has so much potential it's insane. We also don't have to sit through another boring ass rock promo


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

rton :cody2


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wonder who is Cody gonna job tonight to?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> Wonder who is Cody gonna job tonight to?


ClaySai?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Perfect.Insanity said:


> Wonder who is Cody gonna job tonight to?


There's a whole roster of possibilities unfortunately.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder who's going to be inducted into the hall of pain this week.:henry1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> I wonder who's going to be inducted into the hall of pain this week.:henry1


1.3MB
2.Barrett
3.Kofi


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is WWE pairing up Cody and Kaitlyn?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock
Vince
Henry
Cesaro

The rest is a snore.



Clique said:


> I think they can do one week's worth of build with just Cena cutting a promo (maybe similar to the empty arena promo last year), before they hype up Rock's return the following week. Rock's missing this week and they are covering that with the #1 Contender's match, so next week can really get the ball rolling. The "I'm here, you're not" stuff is probably going to be brought up again.


True. Even Punk was bringing it up. It's one of the only weapons to use against him besides saying "his time has past". That's all either one says about him.



Mr.Cricket said:


> Looking forward to Undertaker return and possible Ryback heel turn.


That'd be the most pointless and character-damaging heel turn in a long time. The Shield gets booked over him repatedly, so turns heel for. . .literally no reason and starts to attack other people besides The Shield? What?

Ryback needs nothing except to be booked over The Shield several times to repair the immense damage that was caused by booking The Shield over him repeatedly.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> 1.3MB
> 2.Barrett
> 3.Kofi


In an ideal world Michael Cole:cole1


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> In an ideal world Michael Cole:cole1


You got mixed up you MEAN Jerry


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> You got mixed up you MEAN Jerry


There is room for both of them.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> There is room for both of them.


Sign Me Up


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Tony Tornado said:


> Is WWE pairing up Cody and Kaitlyn?


Wouldn't mind that!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I made the unfortunate mistake of being hyped for last week's RAW. I will not do the same tonight. The less expectation you have, the less disappointed one will be.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No 'Peoples Champ' tonight or the next two weeks


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ben_fletch said:


> No 'Peoples Champ' tonight or the next two weeks


You never know... He might be showing up via satellite! 8*D


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ben_fletch said:


> No 'Peoples Champ' tonight or the next two weeks


he will be back next week


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> ZackRyder
> SPOILER ALERT! Tonight LIVE on @WWE #RAW…Long Island Iced Z vs. Catering!


]

the guy deserves much better, but damn his whining never stops


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ben_fletch said:


> No 'Peoples Champ' tonight or the next two weeks


Good. Tired of him already.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

JY57 said:


> ]
> 
> the guy deserves much better, but damn his whining never stops




Fuck him he's garbage and a flat out dickhead/douchebag. Can't wait til he gets released.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Tony Tornado said:


> Is WWE pairing up Cody and Kaitlyn?


Chicks dig the stache :cody2

I'm for it though. Cody and Kaitlyn both need air time.

Wait, does this mean Cody will be a face? :shock Will I finally get see a Ziggler vs Cody feud?


:vince


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I want Kane to become Sandows apprentice, and Rhodes will help Bryan become the bedazzler. This will lead to weeks of Kane making Sandow feel intellectually inadequate and Bryan making Rhodes feel jealous. In my head they split and go back together in time, for the blow off at WM.

One can only hope.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ben_fletch said:


> No 'Peoples Champ' tonight or the next two weeks


Hes busy making multi million block buster movies but still manages to show up on RAW when he can. Give the guy a break


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Watching for Ziggler, The Shield, potential Undertaker return. Curious to what will happen in the World Title scene with Swagger's recent fuck up.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> 1.3MB
> 2.Barrett
> 3.Kofi


1) & 2) are heel.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Chicks dig the stache :cody2
> 
> I'm for it though. Cody and Kaitlyn both need air time.
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking. Maybe we'll get a mixed-gender tag-team match with Cody/Kaitlyn vs Ziggler/AJ at WM. Or maybe even separate matches within the same feud. I'd like that.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wanna try something here..


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SDWarrior said:


> Good. Tired of him already.


you know you don't mean that, we all should be humbled in the presence of his highness the great one :rock

he will be on next week's raw btw


----------



## Itzvan (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wonder how Punk - Cena ends. No way does this finish clean.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cycloneon said:


> I wanna try something here..


The Undertaker looks a lot blacker than I remember him :taker

8*D


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



DwayneAustin said:


> The Undertaker looks a lot blacker than I remember him :taker
> 
> 8*D











i see what you did there


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Chicks dig the stache :cody2
> 
> I'm for it though. Cody and Kaitlyn both need air time.
> 
> ...


Kaitlyn is Divas Champion, so you'd think her getting air time would gurantee air time. Though her match with Tamina at EC had one segment of build that you only saw on the app, so who knows.


----------



## lesnarism (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

looking forward to swagger and dutch mocking glen beck and ripping him a new one 
WE THE PEOPLE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



-Extra- said:


> 1) & 2) are heel.


It's Mark Henry. He doesn't care. Tossed Titus O'Neal around before attacking Khali on SD.

Looking forward to Punk/Cena and to who Henry kills, now that it's apparent they're not taking Swagger out of the title match we'll see if he'll be entertaining and unless Brock comes to kill Vince Vince/Heyman could be a disaster.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This should be an interesting RAW.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope we get another Shield in ring promo tonight! I'm also hoping we get either a Shield/Taker feud or Ambrose/Jericho and Rollins/Reigns vs HellNo feud started tonight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THANOS said:


> I hope we get another Shield in ring promo tonight! I'm also hoping we get either a Shield/Taker feud or Ambrose/Jericho and Rollins/Reigns vs HellNo feud started tonight.


Jericho is in Australia, touring at SoundWave


----------



## theiconxAttitude (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

With many possible returns tonight (Undertaker/Brock/HHH) I think people are forgetting the main event match is Cena vs Punk which more than likely will be pretty damn good. If pulled off right this should be an all around great show.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope we get a video showing The Shield beating on Jericho back stage like last week or something to explain why Jericho isn't there tonight etc. That would be quite cool.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THANOS said:


> I hope we get another Shield in ring promo tonight! I'm also hoping we get either a Shield/Taker *& Hell No* feud or Ambrose/Jericho and Rollins/Reigns vs Hell No feud started tonight.


i love you exactly what i want


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Could well be Undertakers final appearance in Texas, crowd should be good for him, unlike some of the idiots that gave him "what" chants last year. Could be a special raw.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe/Press_Release_Glenn_Beck_Says_No_To_RAW_WWE_Goes_To_Beck.html


> - WWE just sent out the following:
> 
> GLENN BECK SAYS NO TO RAW®,
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy shit. WWE are going to send Billy Gunn and Road Dogg over to Beck's studio on a tank. WWE DECLARES WAR!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> Instead, WWE is sending a video crew to Beck’s studios to get comment from the talk show host and political commentator.


DO IT FUCKING D-X STYLE :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:









Edit: Fucking Ninja'd :steebiej


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Starbuck said:


> Holy shit. WWE are going to send Billy Gunn and Road Dogg over to Beck's studio on a tank. WWE DECLARES WAR!!!


send the shield! Justice Powerbomb him though a table


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donal Trump into Hall of Fame



> Wow, I was just informed that I'm being inducted into the @WWE Hall of Fame-- a great honor -- 4/6/13 at @MSGnyc- http://fb.me/J3AqjAcB


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> Instead, WWE is sending a video crew to Beck’s studios to get comment from the talk show host and political commentator


They should send Henry to conduct the interview, "WHAT YOU SAY BOY":henry1


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ashes11 said:


> Donal Trump into Hall of Fame


Way to spoil it trumpy. Breakin' that keyfabe.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SJFC said:


> They should send Henry to conduct the interview, "WHAT YOU SAY BOY":henry1


:lmao


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump in the HOF. Right now the HOF is looking better than Mania itself lol. DAT BUILD. They need to sort their shit out tonight and announce some fucking matches.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LordsOfPain.Net said:


> WWE is sending a video crew to Beck’s studios to get comment from the talk show host and political commentator.


fpalm


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

i'm suprise if Austin doesn't return for WM Paycheck. 

WWE really push it...if that the case then Beck in respond talk about Swagger DUI+drugs issue


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MM27 is giving JY57 a bad name. mix them up sometime. 

real excited to see either Brock, HHH, or Undertaker come on tonight and set up a feud. It's still sort of up in the air who is doing what.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bet they send Josh Matthews to interview him but he gets roughed up by Beck's security and then we get the famous "I was just doing my job" as he rolls around on the ground in agony or as he's climbing back out of a dumpster that they threw him into or something :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My body is ready for the shield!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

When they say they are going to find him they really mean they're filming a skit mocking him right?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How long until raw start??? we just changed the clock minus one hour in our country and im confused.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

shield to ruin the main event.

undertaker to return and attack shield.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Definitely a big show feel tonight. Cena/Punk.. Lesnar, Taker, maybe Triple H. Swaggermania continuing. The Shield hot off a big win last week. WrestleMania season engaged


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? we just changed the clock minus one hour in our country and im confused.


1hr and 19min.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm loving the Swagger/Zeb angle but this predicted 'Glenn Beck' segment has the potential to be astronomically bad. Let's just hope it's so bad it'll be funny.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Should be a gooden tonight


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Isn't this whole Beck thing a bit too envelope pushing/edgy for the WWE?

They usually just brush these off, but it looks like they're going to try and take the piss.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hate to say this but imso pumped for Swagger, this angle is the shit, cant wait for his match at wrestlemania with albertoooooooooooooooooo del riooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't this whole Beck thing a bit too envelope pushing/edgy for the WWE?
> 
> They usually just brush these off, but it looks like they're going to try and take the piss.


2013 Era Of Justice


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'd love it if they actually did try to track down Beck, DX Tank style. Anywho, excited for tonight. Whatever the result of Cena/Punk, it should be a goodie. Potential Taker, the Vince/Paul E fight, this could definitely be the big show that gets the ball rolling for WrestleMania season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*So has anything official been stated about Swagger?*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I am going to try my best to be optimistic tonight.  I will try to overlook flaws & focus on the positives.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*DELIVERY TIME*


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










This is who's going to see this Beck bitch


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was kinda hoping Undertaker would sit this Mania out but Punk/Taker sounds good


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Probably watching this for Taker's return and Lesnar's segment. Would be interesting how and where they book Taker's return.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So tonight is the night that Cena/Rock Part 2 is confirmed. Exciting stuff indeed


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *So has anything official been stated about Swagger?*


They're gonna continue the angle simply because it's getting them mainstream attention. Fasten your seatbelts, guys. It's time to milk the Glenn Beck situation! Gotta get that attention!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Probably watching this for Taker's return and Lesnar's segment. Would be interesting how and where they book Taker's return.


They'll fuck it up somehow!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

why is it that on a night with possible returns of The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar..

I find myself looking forward to and most intrigued by THE SHIELD

..eagerly awaiting to see how their story unfolds on the road to wrestlemania :ex:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?


He's a conservative and supposedly the promo Swagger and that guy cut was making fun of people with Beck's views (or at least that's what I got from reading things)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?


Some right wing nutcase off Fox News or some other channel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

As much as I'm not a huge fan of the 3-hour format, I do love RAW starting at 8 instead of 9.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I will try to low my expectations for this RAW, so I don't get disappointed. It all has been a let down since RR.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I would lol so hard if Billy Gunn and road Dogg barge in with a DX tank


----------



## jnk6980 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully they increase the amount of screen for time for Brad Maddox tonight.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?



He's one of satans minions :suarez2


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Maddox might cost punk?


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?


Former Fox News table-thumping right wing psychopath, now on some radio thing where he can't be censored or filtered showing the true extremes of his insanity.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> I'm from the UK and can't be bothered to search the ol' internet, but who actually is Glenn Beck? And why should I care that he hates the WWE?


*He's a level 27 carney. His rubes number in the millions. *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was hoping with The Rock off making his shitty movies we wouldn't see Rock316 in this thread, sadly the fact we'll be getting Brock and perhaps Taker means his ass is sticking around.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pumped for RAW. I think it's great that we don't only have the main event to be excited for, and we're not even sure what the main event for 'Mania is! SHIELD! FEED ME MORE! TAKER! ROCK! LESNAR! CENA! PUNK! SWAGGER ANGLE! DOLPH/AJ/BRIEFCASE! TRIPLE H!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Three hours ain't gonna be enough baby :jay2


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder how much shit they will try to fit into the overrun and if it will be Brock or Taker. 


Bet somehow it's both :vince2


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

SheamusRKO said:


> Pumped for RAW. I think it's great that we don't only have the main event to be excited for, and we're not even sure what the main event for 'Mania is! SHIELD! FEED ME MORE! TAKER! ROCK! LESNAR! CENA! PUNK! SWAGGER ANGLE! DOLPH/AJ/BRIEFCASE! TRIPLE H!


Jeez! I saw "ANGLE" and had a mini heart attack! Thinking what the fuck does he know about angle that he's not telling us! Lol

Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey guys, what about the debut of FAN!...DAAAN!..GO!...go...go..go


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Might as well enjoy the car/train/plane/boat/moped crashed Road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just checked on wwe's twitter.

Donald trump is going to be inducted into the hall of fame tonight


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



John_101 said:


> Hey guys, what about the debut of FAN!...DAAAN!..GO!...go...go..go


The night after Mania, just like Tensai. Until then, we'll have to settle for King doing his "FAN!...DAAN!...GO!" impression.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:talk


brandiexoxo said:


> Jeez! I saw "ANGLE" and had a mini heart attack! Thinking what the fuck does he know about angle that he's not telling us! Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-C800 using VerticalSports.Com App


:kurt


----------



## Extreamest (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I just hope raw doesn't screw it all up.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No WWE Champion on tonight's show. Nice...

Looking forward to:

Punk/Cena match
Undertaker
The Shield
Lesnar


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jericho should be there tonight, they don't have another Fozzy show in Australia until Friday.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> I was hoping with The Rock off making his shitty movies we wouldn't see Rock316 in this thread, sadly the fact we'll be getting Brock and perhaps Taker means his ass is sticking around.


You seem irrationally angry.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Spoiler: RAW Opener






> Joey Styles ‏@JoeyStyles
> FIGHT! Mr. McMahon vs @HeymanHustle will start @WWE #RAW tonight at 8 Eastern/7 Central on USA Network






.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cycloneon said:


> Just checked on wwe's twitter.
> 
> Donald trump is going to be inducted into the hall of fame tonight



Good, I could just tune out one of the things I was looking forward to.


My previous post may seem like I'm torturing myself, I'm not. I've got low expectations on the brain.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker vs Fandango WM29?


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



DwayneAustin said:


> Spoiler for RAW Opener


That's very surprising indeed, great way to kick off the show though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Very surprising with Heyman/McMahon opening the show.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's almost go time!










Let the fuckery begin!


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Very surprising with Heyman/McMahon opening the show.


Hope this doesn't damage the possibility of :lesnar :hhh :taker


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ah fuck it, I'll just look up the spoilers instead of watching it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How long until raw start?


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SheamusRKO said:


> Hope this doesn't damage the possibility of :lesnar :hhh :taker


I'l have to revise my smilies.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Very surprising with Heyman/McMahon opening the show.



Not anymore SPOILER ::


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?




Approx 22 mins :avit:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SpookshowTony said:


> Ah fuck it, I'll just look up the spoilers instead of watching it.


Can i borrow your crystal ball so i can do the same?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm anxious to see what the WWE does with the camera crew they are sending to Glenn Beck's studio. Could be a train wreck.


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SJFC said:


> Can i borrow your crystal ball so i can do the same?



Actually it's a snowglobe. Crystal ball broke years ago.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jobberwacky said:


> Approx 22 mins :avit:


Im in the UK right now, it start in 22 mins here too?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> Im in the UK right now, it start in 22 mins here too?


If you're in the UK. It starts at 1am.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SpookshowTony said:


> Actually it's a snowglobe. Crystal ball broke years ago.


hil


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta love how every single week people still have to ask what time the show comes on. :lol BAW GAWD TIME ZONES & DAYLIGHT SAVINGS, TWENTY YEARS AIN'T ENOUGH TIME TO LEARN, THIS MAN HAS A FAMILY!


----------



## SpookshowTony (Dec 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SheamusRKO said:


> hil



Made the same face when it fell.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start??? we just changed the clock minus one hour in our country and im confused.





Nimbus said:


> Im in the UK right now, it start in 22 mins here too?


:hogan2


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Walk-In said:


> Gotta love how every single week people still have to ask what time the show comes on. :lol BAW GAWD TIME ZONES & DAYLIGHT SAVINGS, TWENTY YEARS AIN'T ENOUGH TIME TO LEARN, THIS MAN HAS A FAMILY!


DEH TIME ZONES! IT HAS NO FEELINGS! IT HAS NO CONSCIENCE!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can somebody explain to me where this picture is from?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_RAW_Opener_for_Tonight_s_Show_Revealed.html



> - PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Can somebody explain to me where this picture is from?
> 
> MASSIVE PICTURE


It's from Punk vs. McMahon back in October, like about eight hundred people said in the other thread.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Undertaker is UNDER THE RING :taker I betcha


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker hiding under the ring again?

:HHH2

:vince DWAYNEAUSTIN YOU SONOFABITCH


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JY57 said:


> PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is *not* in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_RAW_Opener_for_Tonight_s_Show_Revealed.html


WHAT? :austin


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SpookshowTony said:


> Made the same face when it fell.


Your 619th post. :mysterio


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker to interfere via satellite. Not even during RTWM can they get Taker to appear in his home-fucking-state.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> :vince DWAYNEAUSTIN YOU SONOFABITCH


:terry :bron2


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey guys, 5 more minutes.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

when vince had a street fight with punk a few months back


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#ryderorriot please...


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please please please dont let Triple H clothesline Brock over the top rope..... please dont be that predictable, WWE.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Optimistic this will be a good show...for once!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> Hey guys, 5 more minutes.


20 more minutes here in Canada! It's okay, the Habs are playing.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not looking forward to the Glen Beck parody.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*I'll be satisfied with just :brock tonight.

But would be a lot more if :taker returns :mark:*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eduard Khil said:


> Optimistic this will be a good show...for once!


Give it 30 minutes


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In before Cena buries Punk.

OR

In before Cena and Punk fight to a draw, setting up a triple threat match with the Rock at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Can somebody explain to me where this picture is from?


CM Punk vs. Vince McMahon

Before the Hell in a Cell PPV.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk vs Cena ?
BROCK LESNAR ?
Possible Triple H Return ?
Possible Undertaker Return ? 
Heyman vs McMahon ?
Swagger/Zeb Shenanigans ?
The SHIELD ?
No Rock ?

This is the most I've looked forward to RAW in about a billion years.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GO HERE WE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...s_RAW_Opener_for_Tonight_s_Show_Revealed.html


Has to be a swerve, it would be stupid of the WWE to say the UT was at a house show and post it on WWE.com then have him not show up on Raw.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm watching The Marine 3 right now and will probably continue it during RAW commercials. It. Is. Hilarious. I wasn't expecting a movie about the recession and the 1% (I was expecting the Marine propaganda, though), so it's pretty fun.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If PWInsider say he isn't there that makes it about 100x more likely that he is there. They get everything wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So for the Vince vs Paul match, is Brock and HHH going to intefer?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Strobe lightning effects... BEWARE!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here we go..


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

With Vince and Heyman's "fight" kicking things off, I say Brock comes out, followed by Triple H, setting up the first part of #RematchMania


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Green Light said:


> If PWInsider say he isn't there that makes it about 100x more likely that he is there. They get everything wrong.


I find they are one of the more reliable sources


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



-Extra- said:


> #ryderorriot please...


*This shit still exists :kobe ?*


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

It's Time


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



birthday_massacre said:


> So for the Vince vs Paul match, is Brock and HHH going to intefer?


Probably.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love this guys voice.


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hope we finally get some resolutions tonight. Will the true road to WrestleMania finally begin?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DESE VOICEOVERS!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Beaker3391 said:


> It's Time
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


... Clobberin time.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Loving The Music!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Do not fear i am here


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT VOICEOVER :bateman


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

so royal rumble means nothing now?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

if HHH vs Brock rematch happens at WM, im boycotting WM


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah Cena can't win the big one. He's just had a meagre 10 reigns as WWE Champion.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's showtime!


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I miss when Raw used to open up with pyros.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

here we go.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Starts off good :vince5*


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No pants


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If you tuned in to WWE for the first time since 2000 and saw that you would think wrestling is still good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT SELLING


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tony Chimel >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Justin Roberts


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:vince5 

Dem crutches


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Always a good show when Vince starts.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Selling dat injury!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Raw openings without pyro is such a very bad idea.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince is all like "Give me a bigger pop damn it!"


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol @ Vince pumping up the crowd.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has Vince had work done?? He looks great here


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mr. McMAhon "WALK" with crutches = RATINGS!! :lol

:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince should have used Johnny Ace's scooter again. People power!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RAW starting off strong with Vince. Dem Crutches. Crowd sounds bad already.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

vince selling them crutches lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hoped Vince would be in that People Power scooter he stole from Johnny Ace.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I thought they were gonna have fight 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince missed his appointment with the barber?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Out comes Vince... in a suit... still in crutches. Really?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince should've been in his 1998 wheelchair while bugging everyone for a cup of coffee.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop it with the crutches Vince! Lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I always love if Vince doesn't get a nice pop, he stops and calls for it.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

marked out for his hair.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince is not selling the injury very well.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince is trying to do the Vince strut with crutches :troll


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Come on! We all saw him walking at the wm 30 press conference!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

First RAW I've planned on watching from the start to finish in the 3 hour era (1000 ep. not withstanding). It's Wrestlemania season, I have to try at some point, may as well be tonight. Now then... a reason to stick around please WWE.

P.S. Does RAW never have an intro anymore? It's really a flat way to start with a cold open. Imagine the attitude era without Thorn in your Eye or Anthrax, it wouldn't have felt the same.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We Hate Cena Guy in the building tonight. Wonder if Mark Out Guy is there too.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RedRossi said:


> Has Vince had work done?? He looks great here


yeah he had hip surgery


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

vince still owns even if he has gone senile


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Scumbag Rock. Brings in new WWE title, fucks off for two weeks.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

vince on dem crutches, dat selling


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well, its a slow night...and I do so love hanging out with you lot in here.

Did Cole just say Cock Lesnar? I swear that's what I heard.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now this is how you start off Raw


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thank gawd his hair is growing back out


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat fuckery.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I am a vince and heyman guy, is that aloud?


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ultimate fighter LOL


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ultimate Fighter? Dana White's gonna sue.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ultimate Fighter: Paul Heyman. :lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"We need something big every week on Monday Night Raw!" And ONLY Monday Night Raw. Fuck SmackDown and all that other shit :vince2


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck it, here's a GIF of the real thing


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince is slowly growing his old hair back.

THE GRAPEFRUITS ARE BACK


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol, PH looks boss. hahaha


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT ring gear!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Ultimate Fighter" :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even Cole said it. "Ultimate Fighter?"

HEYMAN IN DAT RINGWEAR


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not so subtle dig at UFC right there.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman wrestling attire ftw!


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ultimate Fighter. Nice.

Don't you scoff, Cole.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck me, Paul E. Heyman suited up for a FIGHT! :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Ultimate Fighter" Paul Heyman. :drake1


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Paul in his yoga gear.

BOSS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ultimate Fighter, Paul Heyman


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And in comes da GOAT! :heyman


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I already Smell the Pain


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman is about to give us a 5 star match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Paul Heyman bringing legitimacy.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince isn't taken this "fight" seriously.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is Paul E. wearing Spanx or a girdle or something?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H vs Brock Lesnar II will be confirmed very shortly :mark: :mark: :mark:

"Biggest puss in the universe" :lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman is dressed like the shield


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OHH SHITT


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Biggest Puss"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zack Ryder taught Vince how to properly use crutches.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

is Brock returning this segment?! :shock

HERE COMES THE PAIN?!?!

this early?!

omfg ratings

AHHHH ALL HELL HAS BROKEN LOOSE! :ex:


----------



## BoJaNNNNN (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Paul Heyman > Uriah Hall


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In before Triple H comes in and rips Heyman a new one.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao dat Cowboys heat. hahaha. DONE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

we're getting this







is a few minutes time


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman with the cheap heat references. Love it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TONY ROMO JOKE!!!

YAY!!! FUCK DALLAS!!!

So, Paul Heyman is a babyface, right?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

that is some badass ring gear on Heyman.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat cheap heat.



He's absolutely right though.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Random sport reference only americans get #1243214, why Paulie? You don't need THAT shit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince beat the US Government? Was I asleep?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HAHAH Cowboys.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Ass kicking contest" is not PG.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Romo with a bigger pop than half of the roster will get tonight :romo


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God...er paul heyman is here


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman>Jerry Jones


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman on that damn microphone :mark: :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince STUNNED with how Heyman looks.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCK THE COWBOYS!


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Paul HeyMAN is aaaalll man


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Steven Seagal has been spending too much time on Taco Bell*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat tackle lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ooh dat takedown


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR SPEAR


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SNEAK ATTACK!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HEYMAN WITH DEM TACTICS !


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GO HEYMAN!!! 

Vince made this fight. Just saying.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*GORE! GORE! GORE! GORE! *


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dat cheap shot from heyman :lmao:lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TAKEDOWN!!! :lol:


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman.. the GOAT


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone notice that Heyman nearly said pussy?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince getting his ass kicked always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TAKEDOWN BY HEYMAN! HE'S GOT THE CRUTCH!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heyman defining Extreme right here


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT Lesnar takedown :brock


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well I gotta hand it to Vince, he's like 70 years old, just had his hip replaced and now he's taking a bump.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince McMahon is the craziest motha this business has ever seen

....either that or that whole surgery thing was fake

i'm in the medical profession

this does not make sense

at all :$


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ECW ECW ECW!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

E C DUB E C DUB


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MOTY!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How long till :HHH then


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince looks like the joker in that suit


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HERE WE GO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

:mark: DA PAIN!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BORK!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The pain! It's being brought to the ring!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Woah, this is how you start a show!!!!!!!!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HES HEREEE


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here comes the pain


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock Lesnar's music hits, the crowd goes mild...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crowd just marked out for Lesnar.... ...I think.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here comes HHH to save Vince.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HERE COMES THE PAIN


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Heyman having to sell for this.

KILL HIM BROCK!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BORK TIME BORK TIME BORK TIME


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler shouldn't be talking about people being walruses...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BROCK. BROCK. BROCK.

Waiting for Triple H appearance.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This whole segment feels super rushed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH to the rescue.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cue Triple H and/or Undertaker.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bork :mark:.

Fuck Cole and Jerry's reaction.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*








brace yourselfs


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inb4 HHH clotheslines Brock over the top rope


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*YESSSS :mark:*


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a start to raw


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YASSS Brock!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bork :mark: Incoming - Triple H


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Unleash Bork Laser


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hi, Bork. Why do you always shave when you're on TV? You're only sexy when you have a beard.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WOW! They are really getting some of the potential best parts of RAW tonight really early.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck yeah this is awesome!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

AW SHIT, HERE COMES THE BORK


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inb4 lesnar swerves and hits heyman


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lasers are about to fly, the Borkster is here.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HERE COMES THE PAIN!!!! RUN VINCE

fuck you can't oh shit help

GET OUT OF THE RING

SECURITY!!! SECURITY!!! HELP HIM GOD DAMNIT

YOU SONS OF NITCHES HELP THE MAN 

Brock gonna kill him


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is how you start Raw boys and girls


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Inb4


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shouldn't this be closing the show? Back to front booking right here.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

epic start the beast is back out shit its hhh


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Just based on the start I'm thinking this is gonna be good tonight. :mark:

Good old fashioned insanity, crazy good promo and now there's Brock.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Obvious Triple H return is obvious.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GOD


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Called it.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh well, here we go with THAT crap fpalm


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NOBODY SAW THIS COMING IN THE HISTORY OF EVER


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock and HHH, :lol


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHAT A SHOCKER ! I NEVER SAW THIS COMING !


----------



## waterlol0 (Dec 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I CAME


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So much for HHH being retired


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cue hhh's music


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCKIN' CROWD IS GOIN BANANA


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

predictable doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here comes trippleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee H


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So where is Punk in all of this. I know this was to set up Bork vs HHH but shouldn't Punk be concerned about his buddy Paul?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh my!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It.




Is.





Time.




:buried


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There you go.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inaftergameburyingtime


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Who the fuck else would it be cole


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THIS IS HOW YOU KICK OFF RAW


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Inb4 
"Time to play the game"

Edit: Yep*


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NOBODY EXPECTED THIS!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

AWMAHGAWD TRIPLE H I CAN'T BELIEVE IT


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MARKING OUT!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No Cole it's Santa Claus.

Of course it's Triple H.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Like clockwork. Haitch. 

It's a hateful thing.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:HHH


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler "is it him?"

Norrrrrrr


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nah Cole it's the milkman. Of course it's him idiot.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'Is it him?'

Fucking stupid Cole.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Game...did he bring his shovel? I kid I kid.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Them crutches may aswell be shovels....Fucking hell. This whole HHH having to get his win is bullshit!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Waaaayyyy tooo predictable....


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ahh it's only the first 10 minutes too much marking out!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shock horror!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*THE GAME!*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And so the Trips/Bork Laser rematch for Wrestlemania 29 is set in stone..... fpalm


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME!!!

oh my goodness

i;m pumped

AND I DONT EVEN LIKE HHH!!!

LETS GO BABY

time to play

TIME TO PLAY THE GAMEEEEE :


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE GOAT IS HERE!

:mark: LEATHER JACKET TRIPS! :mark:


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

We saw it coming but honestly Triple H is going to get undertaker to take care of him just like I said a while ago


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole and King sound so fucking bored announcing HHH's return


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

blech


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shut up Jerry...


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Brock to get hit wit that shovel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OMG cant believe HHH is here........


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H entrance will always be epic


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:brock vs. :HHH 2 fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Instead of WrestleMania 29, we're just getting WrestleMania 28 Part II.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Quite the pop. But no ponytail...just not the same.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:brock

:brock

:brock


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looks badass with the short hair tbh


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

For fuck sakes... Triple H/Lesnar II is not what anybody wants!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stevie Wonder could have seen this coming.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH is taking his sweet ass time saving Vince!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was bright as shit.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar threatening Vince and Triple H makes his slow ass entrance to the ring...


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well this feud started early...


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is there a way of watching RAW online live?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*"IS IT HIM!?"

Durrrr*


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Those saying Hunter wouldnt look at badass with a hair cut :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SEAN BEAN IS HERE :mark: :mark: :mark: DAT SWERVE


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love you Trips, but if you make an attempt to wrestle with that ridiculous haircut I shall never forgive you.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hhh kinda looks like taker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He looks so badass with the short hair. :mark:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH's short hair looks a lot better than it did


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now absoutley delighted to be missing WM


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Let's be honest, if you were at the show, you'd be freaking out too.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well no one and I mean NO ONE saw this coming. WWE done swerved us.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*









Dat big ass head.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is everyone following The Undertaker in shortening their hair nowadays?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hunter Hurst "getting my win back" Helmsley.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar is about to smash shit out of Vince...

*Triple H Music hits* and the crowd go nuts.

Meanwhile, Michael Cole: "Oh my!".... Michael Cole tries to ruin every big moment he's involved in I swear. Imagine if that was Jim Ross. "bah gawd, that can only be one man. He's here, the game is back!"


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The leader of The Shield is here. :hayden3


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ladies and Gentleman, we are now starting the second hour of RAW. Triple H has finally arrived at ringside and is starting to climb the steps...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did HHH piss himself


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Meh...short haired Trips doesn't really work for me.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH still looks like a badass.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

jesus triple H looks to be out of shape.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ROFL Triple H pissed himself


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Impending soup bones.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

kinda wish HHH cut his hair AFTER Wrestlemania...

doesn't quite look the same tbh 

OH HELLLLLLL BROCK TAKING HHH OUT

Brock Lesnar is taking out HHH!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There doing this again


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The fight looks shit


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blooooood!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H has arrived. Its burying time


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Get the shovel


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H looks like a truck driver.
More and more each day Vince looks like Judge Judy


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BLOOD


----------



## Montel V. Porter (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow Lesnar busted WIDE open


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

nah its just his music its not him haha


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HOLD THE FUCKING CAMERA STILL AND STOP ZOOMING IN AND OUT DAMMIT!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Dat big ass head.


:jay2


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THIS is how you start a RAW! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Just turned it on and I see HHH and Lesnar fighting. WOW!

And BLOOD! :mark:


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

trips looks like cm punk on steroids


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh shit, Lesnar bladed.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAMN DAT BLOOD!!!!.....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BORK WITH DAT MMA


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood??


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar bleeding. :mark:

But fuck this we could of had Brock/Taker.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I had no reaction when Triple H's music hit except disappointment. I have no interest in this rematch. The first match wasn't even that good.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood. Now are you Attitude Era marks happy?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*why is HHH's asshole wet? hmmmmmmm*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*If there's going to be a rematch, at least put a special stipulation to it, please *


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a horrible brawl.

Bobby Roode fighting Bork :roode


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BLOOD BLOOD BAH GAWD


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood ! BLOOD !


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

anyone else think we might get a HHH/Brock rematch at WM?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

que the shovel gif


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Blood on the ring post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder if that light could cause a seizure.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does Brock have some kind of bleeding stipulation in his contract :lol ?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood within 10 minutes? Fantastic.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH vs Lesnar boooooo!!!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Umm I don't know about this brawl...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trips ass is wet?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are HHH's pants all wet?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE HAVE BLOOD! I REPEAT, WE HAVE BLOOD!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The demon inside him has been released."

Fuck you Cole.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy shit, blood in the first ten minutes?

What the fuck is going on?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The demon inside him has been released :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"THE DEMON INSIDE HIM HAS BEEN RELEASED!"

The fuck does that even mean, Cole? :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Well no one and I mean NO ONE saw this coming. WWE done swerved us.


Say what now?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn table no sold the F5


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I AM THE TABLE!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He's wearing the proverbial crimson mask~!


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Blood!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF, Lesnar just threw himself into the turnbuckle twice?

I just love how Lesnar gives no fucks about PG, regardless.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

damn lesnar s bleeding


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn, that rip on BR looks rough.


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

predictable match up but nonetheless this is a helluva way to start off Raw.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm marking so badly for HHH right now. More than I thought I would.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH needs a pony tail, holy shit look at brocks head


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jesus Bork is cut open big time


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damnit, that table no selling


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar is a beast!!!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fantastic start to the show.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince sittin in that chair with that SWAG


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"HHH! the demon inside him has been released! months and months of pent up anger!"

OHHH SHIT 

shit just got re OH NO
F5

F5 on the table

TABLE BOTCH it didnt break

HHH IS BROKEN IN HALF!! are you watching this?!

STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!! STONE COLD!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat blood though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock looks like he shrunk.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy fucking blood bath!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

What a surprise, Triple Haircut to the rescue. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hunter with dat wet spot on his ass. Making Psycho Sid proud.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This haircut is just...it's not right man 

:lmao at Vince laid out in one of the commentary seats


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar busted open!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*AA! AA BY LESNAR!

:cole1*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That blood.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus Christ Brock is doing his Niagara Falls impression. Great to see.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

EPIC BLADE JOB


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pretty decent opener tbh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So much for no blood policies.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Oh no BLOOD hide the kids.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus. Brock really caught that post bad. That takes "being busted open hard way" to another level".


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RAW IS BACK BABYYYYY


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I guess I'mma go brush my teeth and get to work. Maybe hour 2 will hold some surprises.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ric Flair would be proud of that crimson mask.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hunter not in his corporate suit, it's almost like he knew Bork would interfere :vince


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HOLY SHIT, THAT'S A GASHER ON BROCK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

look at that blood
bye bye PG WWE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnar is a bloody mess damn


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was a bad ass spinebuster. I'm not even going to lie.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ZOMG BLOOOD!!!!!

When you're a girl and bleed every month, this shit doesn't make us mark out.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Umm where are the officials? They came out during the Punk and Rock brawl..


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That Two-Face Crimson Mask :mark:


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Am I the only one who thought HHH looked like Val Venis when he came out?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy shit, what a spinebuster


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lensar looks cut bad.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Drink Bleach Cole


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock Lesnar is bleeding ... badly

holy crap

wtf happened...

seriously he's bleeding like crazy right now


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

This is just so Old School Love It!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BLOOOOOOOOD


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

that was more blood than shown in the past 4 years


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn fucking awesome start to Raw!

Blood makes things fucking awesome.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H Brought Blood back with him
He gonna Bury The PG Era


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh look at that, HHH got the better of that brawl. Shocker.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OF COURSE THAT HAPPENED!!!

Just OF COURSE Triple H needed to kick Lesnar's ass BEFORE Wrestlemania. Goddamn it.


----------



## Billy Bad Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trips looks like he pissed himself.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH vs Brock first blood match at WM book it


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Booby Roode's older brother just took down BORK.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

fuck I missed it what happened?
PLEASE TELL ME


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Well we did get a new WWE Title, maybe we are getting some new ATTITUDE into the product. :mark:
*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Welp, looks like its not Lesnar/Taker.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lesnars head exploded!


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now that's how you start off a Raw.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood, folks smashing into announce tables...someone stick a wig on HHH so I can have the full nostalgia experience.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fantastic way to start off the show. 


And look at that, blood being used to make feud much more intense and personal. This is why it has a damn use. Glad to see it may be brought back.

And shit, he's really cut open bad.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Epic blood. Big comebacks. Huge brawls. THIS IS MONDAY NIGHT FUCKING RAW BITCHES!


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

_Amazing _


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully no one has the Hep.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blooooooooood. Imcummming!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did he blade there?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Welp, the rest the show prolly ain't toppin' that!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ah, that's the Triple H I grew to love.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Best Raw of 2013.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Moto said:


> Am I the only one who thought HHH looked like Val Venis when he came out?


"IS IT HIM? IS IT HIM?!? IS IT VAL VENIS?!??!?!!?!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wrestlemania 29 - The Night Of Rematches.

See all the matches you've seen before, only worse.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does no one in WWE have long hair anymore? Is it banned?!!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, if only JR was here. This moment would be more impactful, IMO.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

cindel25 said:


> Umm where are the officials? They came out during the Punk and Rock brawl..


Triple H is the official. PS did Trips piss himself?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Badass. Period


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great start but still quite predictable unfortunately


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

what a fucking start to RAW!!!! and I guess Swagger is still in the match


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why can't Cena get a new pose?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger still in the match? I guess he'll take his suspension after Wrestlemania?


----------



## iamnotanugget (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> ZOMG BLOOOD!!!!!
> 
> When you're a girl and bleed every month, this shit doesn't make us mark out.


Totally agreed LOL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb tonight!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Hopefully no one has the Hep.


Well... Brock Borked Sable so you never know.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tripple h has brocks blood in his mouth


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And Lesnar gets bitched out... no surprise there.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blood everywhere! :mark:


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger's not fired YESSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So it's definitely Trips/Lesnar. Now the only question is if we get Taker/Punk or the triple threat?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow Lesnar got busted open real bad. Was expecting HHH, but not that.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was an awesome way to start raw


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz Tv with Swagger, Zeb, and Del Rio Yes! :lol can't wait


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHY WHY WHY give Dolph the 'job' again!!??


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My god that was amazing!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great start to RAW, but now Ziggler's going to job to Ryback. fpalm


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great start to RAW. Took it back to the good old all out brawl days. LOVE IT


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OH EM GEE blood! There was blood.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This how you fucking open an episode of Monday Night RAW! That was fucking insane.

That blood... he was cut badly. The fact that Cole and King acknowledged the blood is awesome.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn Lesnar is freaking gushing blood! 

And this all but confirms Taker tonight. This would have closed if there was no surprise.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crowd sounds hot tonight, and WWE hasn't done everything they can to kill their energy so far. Great start.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Ryback next. Fuck, this show has been ace so far :mark:*


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great start but was that legit blade job? When Lesnar went down after the first hit to the ring post, i saw blood right away


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A predicatable but good opening.

Did Lawler just say the words "controversial" and "Miz" in the same sentence??? fpalm


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

probably the best start to the show since 2005


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Bleeding_Walls said:


> Does no one in WWE have long hair anymore? Is it banned?!!


Not banned. Just 2013.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please don't job Ziggler to Ryback


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haitch pissed himself :lmao


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow that was sheer brutality for WWE standards. HHH/Lesnar set the show off right.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta admit, that was better than I expected.

Jesus Christ, more filler for Ziggler? Cena fucking annihilated Dolph's momentum. I hope to God he cashes in at Mania.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jordo said:


> Tripple h has brocks blood in his mouth


It's sweet taste of legitimacy.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not gonna lie, that was a pretty goddamn awesome way to start raw. That spinebuster was insane.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That wasn't a blade job. Notice how the camera focused on HHH instead of Lesnar as much as it could so that it wouldn't have to show the blood on Lesnar.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man that was shit and just killed my interest for this Raw and any hope I had left for something interesting with Brock at Mania. Fuck Triple H/Lesnar II.

That was a lot of blood though, damn


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was fucking awesome. Blood. Great.

Btw, I miss Triple H's hair... 

Anyway, btw... he didn't piss himself, it was water from the bottle..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Rynack is going to get beat up by titty mcgee


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH already getting the revenge in the first week of the program? What's the point of the WM match? fpalm 

Lesnar's blood added a lot to the brawl, which was good.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE blew their load kicking the show off with that. . .

That's how the show should've ended. All downhill from here. :\


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why did HHH wait until Brock got in the ring? How could he have known Brock wasn't just gonna start goin to town on Vince? 

Apparently making an entrance more important than protecting Vince.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Swagger still in the match? I guess he'll take his suspension after Wrestlemania?


He better be his new gimmick is all over the news (free promotion)


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Insane opening to Raw. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I seriously hope the Shield doesn't interfere in the Ryback/Zig match.
If that Babysitter's Club bitch tries anything.. :lmao


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

.... And people thought that WWE wasn't going to be predictable as shit :lol

This pretty much locks up Punk-Taker at Wrestlemania by the way.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



GothicBohemian said:


> Blood, folks smashing into announce tables...someone stick a wig on HHH so I can have the full nostalgia experience.




That was awesome, that brawl reminded me of the brawls from the Attitude Era


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yeah what a way to start raw!!!!BLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eduard Khil said:


> A predicatable but good opening.
> 
> Did Lawler just say the words "controversial" and "Miz" in the same sentence??? fpalm


THE MOST MUST SEE CONTROVERSIAL MARINE ACTOR FIGURE FOUR-ER


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Defo wasn't a blade job


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



1999 Rejex said:


> It's sweet taste of legitimacy.


Yeah even some of Brock's pounds over HHH's back almost looked legit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock looked even more badass covered in that blood. Man that opening was badass as all hell. I'm marking out bro!


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FINALLY.

BLOOD.

HAS COME BACK TO RAW.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Best opening to RAW in months


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena over Rock
Undertaker over Punk
HHH over Brock


Really boring Mania and the most predictable in quite sometime.


----------



## AnalBleeding (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

brocks bad memories are rushing back


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like what you did there WWE with camera shot trying to avoid the blood on Lesnar face :hmm:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Best start to Raw in ages, especially the blood. Damn, Lesnar was leaking


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

some of u are acting like 2morrow is wrestlemania, lol jesus, i know HHH is a dirt digger
but cmon, brock will get his justice next week or something


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H going over at mania :s fucking dumb

Oh well that one of the best opening segments in years HOLY SHIT!! WHAT A BRAWL!! 

Lesnar and Trips owning this RAW


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What an amazing start to the show. I'm hyped up, suckas! Someone call Stevie Ray, suckas gots ta know.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ahhh That Tomb Raider commercial, Good stuff to start off Raw and there inbetween Ads


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCCCKKK! I missed Brock?! Just tuned into the first commercial break. What did I miss?


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The blood was accidental and while looking cool now it harms their match at Mania. We will go from bloody brawl to no blood at Mania.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flame of Olympus said:


> Please don't job Ziggler to Ryback


In a perfect world =(


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Feeding time!!


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Chief Morely just returned in a big way!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SinJackal said:


> WWE blew their load kicking the show off with that. . .
> 
> That's how the show should've ended. All downhill from here. :\



Taker could still show up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Could this blood signal the end of the PG era? We can only hope.


----------



## miguel21oliveira (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is this the most predictable Road to Wrestlemania ever?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Matt striker just said


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Swagger still in the match? I guess he'll take his suspension after Wrestlemania?


Him and 'Zeb' have been putting lots of videos on YouTube since that happened.

Main reason he hasn't been punished is Swaggers character is actually creating some buzz outside of WWE for Wrestlemania, something The Rock isn't doing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Never liked the Jack and the Beanstalk story. Jack breaks into the guy's house, steals his money and his shit, and then kills him. What a douche.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Bleeding_Walls said:


> Does no one in WWE have long hair anymore? Is it banned?!!


Aside from drunk uncles who resemble Joe Dirt and ironic guys from Brooklyn, who has long hair anymore though?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> ZOMG BLOOOD!!!!!
> 
> When you're a girl and bleed every month, this shit doesn't make us mark out.


My mom tried to explain this bleeding to me and said it keeps happening until a woman gets old and goes through a process called mentalpause or something like that. My uncle advised me to never trust something that bleeds for a week straight and doesn't die. This is all I know about this female bleeding subject.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Disciple514 said:


> I like what you did there WWE with camera shot trying to avoid the blood on Lesner face :hmmm:


This. Would be surprised sort of if it was a legit blade job, but can the ring post do that?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NearFall said:


> Welp, looks like its not Lesnar/Taker.


Of course not. Its Cena vs Rock. Punk vs Taker, HHH vs Lesner


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Cena over Rock
> Undertaker over Punk
> HHH over Brock
> 
> ...


This. That brawl would have been better if it wasn't running through my mind that "I've seen this coming for months and months now."


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> HHH already getting the revenge in the first week of the program? What's the point of the WM match? fpalm
> 
> Lesnar's blood added a lot to the brawl, which was good.


HHH has to make Brock tap. Fully get that revenge.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Skybs said:


> *Ryback next. Fuck, this show has been ace so far :mark:*


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Best opening to RAW in months


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And some of you thought Lesnar was going to be saved for Taker. :HHH2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> HHH already getting the revenge in the first week of the program? What's the point of the WM match? fpalm


To give HHH momentum and not make him look like Lesnar's bitch. Don't worry, Lesnar will do something soon to fuck with HHH badly.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can I get a link?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Definetly predictable but didn't make it any less awesome...


:brock bled the hard way it looked like... He didnt have time to blade 

Burier gonna bury... :jpl


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media Smackdown....


Fuck you WWE. Seriously. Fuck you.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media Smackdwon...:lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck this Social Media Shit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



kokepepsi said:


> fuck I missed it what happened?
> PLEASE TELL ME


*Don't worry, it'll be recapped 20 times.*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAMNNNNNNN HOMIE :shock










:ex:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media Smackdown. No wonder I quit watching Smackdown.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AnalBleeding said:


> brocks bad memories are rushing back


Brock should grow back his beard. that is manly as all hell right there.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dark Church said:


> The blood was accidental and while looking cool now it harms their match at Mania. We will go from bloody brawl to no blood at Mania.


He cut open the back of his head...I wonder how that happened.?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Having to sit through Miz and his shitty talk show makes me really miss The Cutting Edge.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yay recap! I missed it.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Unless The Shield gets involved, I'm expecting Ziggler to get squashed by Ryback. Damn shame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Didn't take them long to recap.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



gobsayscomeon said:


> My mom tried to explain this bleeding to me and said it keeps happening until a woman gets old and goes through a process called mentalpause or something like that. My uncle advised me to never trust something that bleeds for a week straight and doesn't die. This is all I know about this female bleeding subject.


MENTALPAUSE


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

after seeing it again, I dont think it was a blade job, lesnar was bleeding from the back of his head as soon as hit the ring post


----------



## RobynHoodie (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was thinking to my self, "Wow, the pretty convincing head throw into the turnbuckle" then he started bleeding, that would explain why it was convincing.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed the people


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



H.I.M. said:


> Having to sit through Miz and his shitty talk show makes me really miss The Cutting Edge.


The highlight reel.

Peep show.

Gimme one of them! :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



1999 Rejex said:


> Social Media Smackdown. No wonder I quit watching Smackdown.


Bad thing is that they are planning to do a related activity on RAW. :argh:


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a brawl!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They probably did this early so Undertaker debuts in the last hour.

Because by the time it gets to Cena-Punk, it'll feel like a week since that first segment aired.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Lesnar was busted open before he hit the ringpost, after seeing that replay :hmm:*


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

what a start YEAHHHH


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler jobber entrance...


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat blood...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Social Media Smackdwon...:lmao


And yet Zack Ryder won't be anywhere near it.

Oh lord, fans' touts. That can only end badly.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

whats happening with glen beck?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey Michael Cole are you going to show me how to use the new WWE App?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince remembered he bought into Tout. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The next World Champion is going to job to Ryback.


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So undertaker to face loser of Punk Cena tonight....


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dark Church said:


> The blood was accidental and while looking cool now it harms their match at Mania. We will go from bloody brawl to no blood at Mania.


I don't think it was an accident. I think they did it the hard way intentionally like they did in the Cena v Lesnar match.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here come the Tout plugs


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ZIGGLER GOT JOBBER ENTRANCED!!! =[


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BIG E NEEDS SOME SHORTS FFS! :lmao


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn. Dolph's even got the jobber's entrance.

BTW, Hi AJ!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dolph with the super-jobber entrance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No WWE, I will not Tout it Out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Feed Ziggler to Ryback WWE. Come on. I dare you!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol a recap already? And Ziggler coming out during the break? Womp Womp.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh FFS, touts.
Great. Great opening, wonderful opening.
Shit commentators and now "we excited about touts but not the storylines"


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I paused the show for a moment. But damn! A recap already?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media SmackDown, recapping what we JUST FUCKING SAW, Ziggler gets the jobber entrance.

Raw= +1
-3


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



gobsayscomeon said:


> My mom tried to explain this bleeding to me and said it keeps happening until a woman gets old and goes through a process called mentalpause or something like that. My uncle advised me to never trust something that bleeds for a week straight and doesn't die. This is all I know about this female bleeding subject.


Who the fuck walks around bleeding for a week while shopping for Cheerios? We do because we're got damn aliens.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ryback better win.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

First burial of the night.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

On active there is a bit about survivor series 2003 where vince buried undertaker in a buried alive match at dallas


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



H.I.M. said:


> Having to sit through Miz and his shitty talk show makes me really miss The Cutting Edge.


Yup. I miss the Peep Show as well. I'm hoping Christian comes back soon. The Peep Show > Miz TV


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock/Trips is fixin to be last man standing or first blood or fight to the death or something. 

Ryback vs Dolph? They just don't care about their MITB winner.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Skybs said:


> *Lesnar was busted open before he hit the ringpost, after seeing that replay :hmm:*


that was the second time he went into the ring post.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wake up! more like [Mute] TV


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Ziggy is going to get annihilated :lol*


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jobber entrance for Ziggler...Not good. >_<


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah lets feed Ziggler to Ryback and worse giving ziggler a jobber intro


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Let's go Ryback


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ummm... What is Brock's motivation for wanting to fight Triple H anyways ?

He fucked Triple H up TWICE. Broke his arm TWICE. Beat him 100 percent CLEAN. There's literally no reason for Lesnar to want "revenge".

Can everybody please Tout about how they DON'T FUCKING WANT Brock-HHH II ? Maybe getting through to their precious social media will make them realize how retarded they are.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was worse than the Mcguiness spot. 


I was so dissapointed Brock didn't get to use that chair and i think the building was too.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback Vs Ziggler? 

How long till the Shield shows up then.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha Ryback's so silly


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought Tout had died and we'd moved on to the WWE APP. They don't need to dig that ugly videotwitter corpse back up.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yea he got cut open on the first turnbuckle post shot


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback is so shit, the fact he goes over true wrestling talent is so sad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did Dolph just get a jobber entrance?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Actually think Ryback might lose (probably a Shield thing) this one.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Gotta admit, that was better than I expected.
> 
> Jesus Christ, more filler for Ziggler? Cena fucking annihilated Dolph's momentum. I hope to God he cashes in at Mania.


Don't worry, he won't be dead in the water for several months like he was after losing his fued with CM Punk last year.




KatKayson said:


> Taker could still show up.


True, but tbh Taker showing up each year has kinda become filler to me unless HBK comes out of retirement to end the streak.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought that was a fantastic opening to Raw. And surprise surprise, the two guys involved I actually care about because they're products of another era.

Brock was juicing like a faucet on max, Trips looked great (not the same without the ponytail, RIP), awesome looking spinebuster...interested in seeing where it goes from here.

And...now Ziggler just got a jobber entrance and is about to get squashed with Ryback...retarded booking strikes again.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

put on some god damn knee pads langston you nimrod


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> HHH has to make Brock tap. Fully get that revenge.


That would be the WORST possible way thing WWE could do. If Triple H has any semblance of understanding for the business in him, he would be putting over Lesnar once again. 

You resign Lesnar to a 2 year extension, just to give Triple H his win back? Cool Vince...you're major investment wil have a 1-2 record since returning to WWE from UFC. That makes sense.

And then Lesnar will likely lose to Rock at Wrestlemania XXX? C'mon now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So I guess they are done with The Shield and Ryback?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

either The Shield get involved or Ziggler loses


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler jobber entrance


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback sucks


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

A Bit Off Topic but What the Hell is the Theme Song For WrestleMania. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Absolute said:


> First burial of the night.


HHH


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler with dat jobber entrance and Ryback with dat small pop.

inb4shieldlol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback match after a Lesnar segment is like drinking a glass of piss after a fine wine.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That went from the most predictable opening to an awesome, awesome brawl.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

at least be a long match...


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Michael Cole with them random ass facts.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Going from Lesnar to Ryback makes me a :sadpanda


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I don't think it was an accident. I think they did it the hard way intentionally like they did in the Cena v Lesnar match.


I agree. If he did blade Lesnar is such a crazy fuck probably took the razor and just stabbed himself in the head.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

crowd's dead already...wonder why


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another goddamn job to the Ultimate Goldberg, Rylack.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Errr. What's with people saying they tried avoiding showing the blood? They focused more on HHH because it was really his moment; it was him making the return. But Lesnar got on camera plenty while wearing the proverbial crimson mask. They had a close up on the ramp ffs. Some of you just see what you want to see just so you can moan. WWE does a lot of shit these days; at least give them credit when it's due.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The next WHC champ getting that jobber entrance.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't with Big E's mooseknuckle.

. . .it waits.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love ziggies music


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



zxLegionxz said:


> Triple H going over at mania :s fucking dumb
> 
> Oh well that one of the best opening segments in years HOLY SHIT!! WHAT A BRAWL!!
> 
> Lesnar and Trips owning this RAW


This. Great segment. Well done, and the lucky ringpost shot making the blood flow is gonna set the build-up to BEAST mode.

That said, all the build is gonna sell a shit match at Mania, unless Brock finds a way to add balance to his MMA style from the last year with some of the excellent style he had against people like Angle, Taker, He Who Must Not Be Named, and others in his first WWE run.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

8 to 10 large meals a day? What the shit? He'd be eating almost literally all day long.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Monday Night Raw said:


> Ryback is so shit, the fact he goes over true wrestling talent is so sad.


*He's really underrated tbh. Has been improving a whole lot match-wise lately.*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Cena over Rock
> Undertaker over Punk
> HHH over Brock
> 
> ...


HHH isn't going over Brock....really his rep for burying people needs to die already. He's corporate now and will do what is best for business.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback vs Big E at Mania please


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole's new thing is to talk about babyfaces having KICKOUTS WITH AUTHORITY.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

For the last time, give Big E some damn knee pads!


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback v Ryblack post fight please


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hate HHH. Can't wait to see him retire. Rematchamania all the way this year.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Skybs said:


> *Lesnar was busted open before he hit the ringpost, after seeing that replay :hmm:*


That was the second hit in the ringpost


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why does Ryback still have The Shield on his ass? Go back to your old trunks son.

Aj looking like a young Vickie tonight!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield, please don't get involved.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If AJ looked at me like that I would run. Just saying..


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I Would Bang AJ so Hard.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brock's going over. Trips has been a Wrestlemania jobber for almost 10 years now, why is that so hard for people to understand  ?

He could have just pulled the Triple H blade, in which he blades BEFORE he hits the post. A ton of guys do it, there's no way hitting a solid and non sharp object like the ring post would bust you open that way


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A Big E/Ryback feud would be pretty cool IMO.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jordo said:


> Love ziggies music


I do think it's good and it works, but I actually liked his last music better.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The look on AJ's face said it all. "Fuck off, Ryback."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat Goldberg chant.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*This match is already twice as long as I thought it would be.*


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hahahahaha ryberg


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I reckon it was a definite blade job.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goldberg chants loud as hell :lmao


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No Ryback, no chops please. It just looks awkward


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yep, here comes the goldberg chants


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*The Goldberg chants still exist? Sad.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

feels like we're already in the third hour of raw, this match is just ugh boring


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GGOOOLLLDDDBEEERGGG


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goldberg chants


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And the Goldberg chants return...or did they ever go away?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Was that a 'Goldberg' or 'boring!' chant?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That Goldberg chant barely got off the ground, lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Potential Ryback on Ryblack action!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another ad WTF


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Am I the only one who is now starting to think that Lesnar will beat Hunter again? It just makes no sense for Trips to go over him when he's pretty much done in the ring and Lesnar has resigned for another two years?


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler headlock when RAW returns from the break?


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goldberg chants lool, nobody gives a shit about Riback.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus christ Big E needs a new attire.


----------



## li/<o (Jan 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Its been almost an year and we still hear the Goldberg chants LOL!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gold-fucking-berg.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Damn. AJ is hot tonight.

Ryback is over man just hype him up again

BUT THEN AGAIN THERE'S YET ANOTHER BIPOLAR CROWD WHO CHEERS FOR HIM YET CHANTS GOLDBERG


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> For the last time, give Big E some damn knee pads!


And give him a singlet that didn't belong to Gary Coleman.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crowd is dead

PUT HIM IN A CHINLOCK RYBACK GOD DAMNIT :vince


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anything been said on Glen Beck


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope The Shield are some what done with Ryback now since he's not in the title picture any more. 

Will be interesting to see where they go from here now though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TromaDogg said:


> Was that a 'Goldberg' or 'boring!' chant?


Some from column A. Some from column B.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> A Big E/Ryback feud would be pretty cool IMO.


Big E: "Oh, I got the mic now!"

Ryback: "Feed me more!"

Me: :weezy


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> To give HHH momentum and not make him look like Lesnar's bitch. Don't worry, Lesnar will do something soon to fuck with HHH badly.


Yeah but they did the same thing in their first program on RAW 1000, then it was fine because Brock won, now HHH is going over anyway at WM. Basically killing Lesnar if he loses clean at WM, they still need him strong as he's going to main event the next two WMs. Unless he wins at WM29, then it's not a problem.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GOOOOOOOOOOOOLDBERG is the leader of The Shield and is taking out Ryback for stealing his gimmick


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jobber entrance for MITB holder AND mid-match commercials :vince3


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Feed him a pink slip


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> For the last time, give Big E some damn knee pads!


They should give him some tights that fit first. Ain't nobody trying to see all that


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Damn. AJ is hot tonight.
> 
> Ryback is over man just hype him up again
> 
> BUT THEN AGAIN THERE'S YET ANOTHER BIPOLAR CROWD WHO CHEERS FOR HIM YET CHANTS GOLDBERG


That's like saying the crowd is bi-polar when they chant Let's Go Cena/Cena Sucks...they're not the same people.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God dammit HHH, you still give me fucking chills. Maybe it's just the shirt but he looks in better shape


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The funniest thing? If Goldberg was to actually come out right now, the fans probably wouldn't even know who it was.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Goldberg chants loud as hell :lmao


lmfao, no they weren't. It sounded like maybe two dozen people chanting it. Maybe even less.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ok after ziggles gets a DQ win here can we PLEASE march Jack Swagger out and proceed with the burial of a lifetime that he deserves? 

Then post the 30 day suspension notice on WWE.com immiedately after with the "GONG" of the Undertaker..


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dem Goldberg chants are back. This match sucks by the way


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



abrown0718 said:


> They should give him some tights that fit first. Ain't nobody trying to see all that


DAT ASS ON BIG E!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can Cole just get future endeavored already? Just put JR and JBL on the table for Christ's Sakes, is it that fucking hard?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sigh, damn commercials.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There is still blood on the ringpost


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> And give him a singlet that didn't belong to Gary Coleman.


He raided Taz's stash


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If I didn't know better, this Chili's ad might convince me to attend one of those too loud music, underseasoned food, school-cafeteria ambiance eateries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These commercials really kill the momentum of the show.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JamesCurtis24 said:


> God dammit HHH, you still give me fucking chills. Maybe it's just the shirt but he looks in better shape


He sure knows how to work a crowd.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Buckley said:


> Jesus christ Big E needs a new attire.


*His attire couldn't be more homosexual if it were a two piece bikini.*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> Am I the only one who is now starting to think that Lesnar will beat Hunter again? It just makes no sense for Trips to go over him when he's pretty much done in the ring and Lesnar has resigned for another two years?


No, I've been thinking for a while this would help build Brock further (not that he needs it), and then when Wrestlemania XXX comes round it'd be the perfect final match for Taker.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SinJackal said:


> lmfao, no they weren't. It sounded like maybe two dozen people chanting it. Maybe even less.


you're being delusional man, they were pretty damn loud.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> The funniest thing? If Goldberg was to actually come out right now, the fans probably wouldn't even know who it was.


Not sure I'd take that bet to be honest...


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



legendkiller316 said:


> HHH isn't going over Brock....really his rep for burying people needs to die already. He's corporate now and will do what is best for business.


Didn't Lesnar sign for 2 more years? If so it wouldn't surprise me if Lesnar goes over HHH at 29, and Taker has HHH's back and gets the job done at 30.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Also anyone notice the wet spot on Trips ass earlier? Wrestlers forever stay having that


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Ryback needs a gimmick match or he can't be in the ring longer than a couple of minutes. He sucks and the longer his matches last the more obvious it is.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> Am I the only one who is now starting to think that Lesnar will beat Hunter again? It just makes no sense for Trips to go over him when he's pretty much done in the ring and Lesnar has resigned for another two years?


He's re-signed? Brock is probably going over again then.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



abrown0718 said:


> They should give him some tights that fit first. Ain't nobody trying to see all that


Dolph's whole stable is wacky. Big E is wearing a onesie while AJ looks like she's young enough to wear one.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



cindel25 said:


> Umm where are the officials? They came out during the Punk and Rock brawl..


This time there was no Hollywood Celebrity in-ring needing protection :


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is it just me or does Big E's haircut look like an eraser that's too small has been jammed on top of a pencil?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry, but I just don't "get" Ryback. I don't understand his character. Why does he keep tapping himself on the head? What's with all the goofy facial expressions? Why would anyone only ever say "feed me more" unless they were mentally challenged - provoking sympathy, not fear? What exactly are we supposed to get behind him for?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

o, a standing suplex the whole time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Well Dolph has his arm around Rybacks neck...does that count as a headlock?*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So I guess that's Ryback's version of a commercial-break headlock?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

this is beyond stupid booking


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*How long was that suplex, holy shit :lol*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

its only been 10 minutes and they've already managed to drain the momentum the first segement generated


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like to think Ryback did in fact spend the commercial break in that stalling suplex.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bit late, Ryback...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I am on an American stream now, your adverts are weird


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OK. They just ran an ad for a Smackdown taping in Detroit, promoting ADR as World Champ. The hell?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *His attire couldn't be more homosexual if it were a two piece bikini.*


I could get behind gay Big E. It would make sense, for the first time in this angle. Big E, posted up, hanging out with his hag AJ and her dumbass boyfriend.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Shadowcran said:


> this is beyond stupid booking


Welcome to the WWE.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God bless this crowd. They didn't have a commercial break during this match.

Shield, please don't interfere.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

how ironic: Ryback tries to be impressive by standing still.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So, Rybacks hand was on Ziggies balls through the whole ad-break, if I interpret that "commentary" correctly? :confused


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryblack attacking Ryback :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dem booty cheeks :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryblack took down Ryback :mark:


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E gives no fucks lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BIG E! :mark:


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E is showing more ass than most of the Divas.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


















PISS


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback vs Big E at WM 29


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

man, somehow big e looks more naked than dolph and dolphs wearing less


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Biggie is a big dude. He loves it when you call him Big Poppa.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

But the briefcase cash in makes the holder strong again! Don't worry about Ziggler guys!

:side:


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E da GOAT


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Blommen said:


> you're being delusional man, they were pretty damn loud.


You're severely embellishing the loudness of those chants. It lasted maybe ten seconds and wasn't loud at all.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Big E langston with the boob pounce


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler's worked extra hard on his shitty jokes tonight.

LOL at those girls trying to get Big E's attention. They know what they like.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I am so so tired of Ryback

 

not sure what you all see and love in him so much

;P

WTB SHIELD


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT ASS ON BIG E


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why bury Ziggler like this?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does Ryback ever sell more than a one count


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Langston/Ryback encounter. :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What did i say


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dat kickout WITH AUTHORITY


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> OK. They just ran an ad for a Smackdown taping in Detroit, promoting ADR as World Champ. The hell?


????


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> Dolph's whole stable is wacky. Big E is wearing a onesie while AJ looks like she's young enough to wear one.


modern day Oddities


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No selling, waste of goddamned space, Rylack.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole: Drop kick right to the back of the head
Camera shows a drop kick to the top left of the shoulder. ^^


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E Langston is in my top 5, fuck what anybody thinks


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This match sucks, way to kill the momentum....it was an awesome start.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E's attire reminds me of this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Moron taking pictures with an iPad at ringside.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yo Big E. Needs a skirt. I'm a woman and i don't even find that shit sexy


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That DDT looks so awesome!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


*Lube*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Random thought: here's hoping Ziggles cashes in at Wrestlemania.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So everybody is excited to have Lesnar vs HHH II? WTF


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH has pissed himself in that pic


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *His attire couldn't be more homosexual if it were a two piece bikini.*


It doesn't make him a bad person :hayden


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sleeper hold! Gotta love it.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

REMATCHMANIA


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

u can literally see the kids chanting "feed me more" makes me want to vomit


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Ziggler's DDT is one of my favorite moves currently. Beautiful.*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well at least Ziggler isn't getting squashed. 

This is the best regular match I've seen Ryback have.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF is Big E wearing? :lmao.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't know what it is, but this match seems incredibly awkward.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My stream cleared up enough that I just got a good look at Big E. The airline must have lost the poor guy's gear and he had to borrow something off a 98 pound middle school wrestling team member.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"And once again RYBACK!... i-is in trouble again."

:cole1



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


"I think he just shit himself!"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback is not a John Cen...I mean Superman Lawler


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield please don't get involved.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

poor dolph trying his best to make Rybotch look like gold


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trips had that spot when he ran down and first attacked, random but yeah so is the topic of him pissing himself


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder if AJ would be down with Bukkake.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler: DAT selling.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



squeelbitch said:


> u can literally see the kids chanting "feed me more" makes me want to vomit


So you hate kids?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


Period.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dat selling tho. 

AJ in shorts is just a magnificent thing.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler = getting buried the likes of which is historical

money in the bank?

champion?

don't be delusional

open your eyes

Ziggler's been buried by the WWE I don't even think he can beat 3MB


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler is such a brilliant seller.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback overcoming dem odds


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler making Ryback look good.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback just activated the no sell gem


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seriously, if you're going to treat Dolph like a jobber against the majority of the upper card why bother making him WHC when no one will care?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Langston is fucking terrible. Dude fell in slow motion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well that just happened.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

8 to 10 meals a day? He must spend all day on the toilet..anyone got a gif from Jurassic Park where Jeff Goldblum says "that's one big pile of shit" staring at dino poop.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Murdered him.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dolph Ziggler sure loses a lot


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What are they doing to Ziggler? Please explain cause I can't....


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback seems really unsafe to work with...


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback is literally the goofiest looking fucker ever.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


He is getting old. It happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a waste, Ryback sucks


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I give that match 5 stars


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nothing Ryback does ever looks right


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Feed me ugh.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Absolutely buried.


----------



## Lots of Layla (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> I'm sorry, but I just don't "get" Ryback. I don't understand his character. Why does he keep tapping himself on the head? What's with all the goofy facial expressions? Why would anyone only ever say "feed me more" unless they were mentally challenged - provoking sympathy, not fear? What exactly are we supposed to get behind him for?


He's over because he's a Goldberg v2 with a trademark chant. There's not really much to his character, except that he's a beast.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler selling montage


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Even Ziggler's awesome selling couldn't save that pile of excrement.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LOL


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BATISTA WITH THE SPINEBUSTER


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

man... their handling of Ziggler is mindbogglingly bad.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God damn. Ziggler made Ryback look like a million bucks. Ryback better treat him to dinner.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler sqaushed again. :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hooray, the face won, that's a good thing, right? :


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

At this point they should just let someone else have Ziggler's case and let them cash in.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'M HERE TO JOB THE WORLD!!!!!! CMON BRING IT OOOOOOOON!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That's horrible. Here is Dolph Ziggler jobbing again. What a way to build your next World Champion, WWE.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they still jobbing out Ziggler?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SERIOUSLY? WHAT’S THE FUCKING POINT OF HAVING AJ AND BIG E THERE, IF THEY CAN’T FUCKING GET THE DIRTY WIN?! STUPID.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wwe has done everything to get ziggler over ... except give him a decent win


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ziggler has just got jobbed lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And thats the guy who's gonna be world champion, way to make him seem credible jobbing out to all the main eventers...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't get it. What direction is Ziggler going in again?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Your Future WHC lol


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler been made to look like absolute shit there. Did he even get any offence in besides a dropkick and a 5 second sleeper hold. 

Way to make your future World Heavyweight Champion look like a threat. Fucking idiots.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lmao zygler is a joke....cant belive this guy won the MOTB.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big E sucks at just about everything.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is WWE's idea of how to build someone up to a world title reign.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler's going nowhere. I won't even care when he wins the World Title. I'm not buying into the jobber to champion over night shit booking WWE likes to do with their heels these days.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



cindel25 said:


> What are they doing to Ziggler? Please explain cause I can't....


No one can...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Ziggler is officially jobber now


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler sells everything. Ryback sells nothing. At least Ryback looks strong, but Ziggler is nothing more than a midcarder at this point unfortunately.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not a bad match. Nice job by both wrestlers.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



squeelbitch said:


> u can literally see the kids chanting "feed me more" makes me want to vomit


Michelle, is that you? bama


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Get a new booker, WWE. He/she clearly doesn't know what he's doing. Ziggler's golden and you constantly bury him for zero personality Ryback.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> Ryback is literally the goofiest looking fucker ever.


What was that?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zigs bumping like a maniac in that match... Made drysack look almost passable


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was so pointless :lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ryback buried Ziggler and Big E. lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anytime the WWE needs to get someone back on the winning track, they just job Ziggler.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, I just want to say that as awesome as the opening segment was, the commentary was still fucking atrocious. Cole gave another of his fucking horrendous "OH MY"s. As soon as Trips music hit and I heard Cole pipe in, I won't lie, it hurt the moment for me. The fans were going crazy, you got Motorhead blaring in the classic fashion and you hear this faggoty little voice chime in with "OH MY". Go fuck yourself Cole.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> Lmao zygler is a joke....cant belive this guy won the MOTB.


Money on the bank?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hated Goldberg, but I liked him better than Ryback. 

This is ass. This is purely ass. And ballsweat.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

David Otunga is starring in this movie?? LOL


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They may as well have just given Cena the briefcase back at TLC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> Ryback is literally the goofiest looking fucker ever.












Nah.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Arcade said:


> Not a bad match. Nice job by Ziggler


Fixed.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

tunga3 bout to become an A-lister in no time.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Missed opportunity for Ryback vs Big E. feud.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And that's one more dumb thing about Ryback. During his finisher, why does he prance around like a cat who just accidentally walked onto a very hot floor? That's not marching, its retarded.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Halle Berry's wig is atrocious.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE Studios should do a porno with AJ Lee. They'd make a fortune. Just saying.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Im tired of Ziggler loosing all the time! :cuss:


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why do WWE make movies? Not one of them has ever been good.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Making Ziggler job again WWE top booking, should of never given him the briefcase if you didn't want to book him well...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Halle Berry...just...dat hair. lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

_Staring_ David Otunga? Really Cole? unk2 What, does he play nameless goon #7?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Otung did a movie?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It doesn't matter how competitive the match is, jobbing out your future World Champion every week on TV is retarded.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lol at Biggie Big rockin' the onesie.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I havent even seen Otunga in this preview???


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger is a legit All American though.

Ryback is just a goofy, bald, stupid looking motherfucker.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Catwoman must've slashed Halle's career real bad if she's doing WWE movies


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry. Not even AJ's divine presence can't soothe me here. Ziggler is about to be your fucking World Champion, soon. Why the FUCK are you bitching him out like this?!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dolph needs a bonus for making everyone he wrestles look good, still ryback needs to go away forever


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So they just did that to give Ryback some momentum back after losing to the Shield twice. Whatevs.

"Starring David Otunga!" Barrett got more screentime in his trailer than Otunga gets in this.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Where was Otunga?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

David Otunga wasn't even in the commercial!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The call looks a good film


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Otungas playing an extra


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cue the Ziggler BURIED threads...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did they otunga was in it? :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk!!!


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Langston still wears the RVD/Ryback style singlet and knee pads on NXT. He's also a face on NXT. I guess this is his heel gear.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Punk getting a face reaction :lol*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM PUNK!!!

and i don't even like him

BUT CULT OF PERSONALITTTYYYYY :

great RAW!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> _Staring_ David Otunga? Really Cole? unk2 What, does he play nameless goon #7?


This :lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bwest in da wourld!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So David Otunga stars in that movie, yet is nowhere to be seen in the trailer? Okay then.

PUNK


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk's time! Bring DEM Ratingz.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BITW unk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> I don't get it. What direction is Ziggler going in again?












they got him going right.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Halle Berry could still get the business. Age ain't nothing but a number. I don't discriminate.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LOOK IN MY EYES!!! WHAT DO YOU SEE?!?!?! 

THE CULT OF PERSONALITY!!!!!

Is the Cena/Punk match happening now? Wow.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

After Ryback killed the crowd they need Punk to get the energy back.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT REACTION for SEE EM PUNK! unk2


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk time


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Say something to trigger Taker


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Otunga vs. Barrett at Wrestlemania?

Loser has to watch the others movie on loop for a week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And how is that movie featuring David Otunga if there are no scenes featuring him?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

finally CM Punk to get the viewers back after ryback lost em all


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

pUnK :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another AD?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker Time


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow this is a packed show so far


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What does WWE have to with with "The Call"? Is a WWE superstar in it? I didn't notice anyone in that preview.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker time!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More fucking adverts


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

His crack hoodie! Still wouldn't anymore, though.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

thought punk vs cena would be the closing off the show ??


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

anyone see otunga in that trailer 










didn't think so


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was stupid that was like 15 seconds then back to commercial


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did we really get like one minute of show then more ads?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PUNK, advert


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And now it gets worse. Seriously? This can't be the fucking main event?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ad Break?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> _Staring_ David Otunga? Really Cole? unk2 What, does he play nameless goon #7?


Lol yeah same role as Barrett in Dead Man Down. Apparently WWE thinks if you don't have a single line and are only shown for about 3 minutes the entire movie you're starring in it.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

W T F WWE

CM Punk comes out

and you cut to a commercial?!

fuck you 

seriously

FUCK YOU

i understand money. business is good.

FUCK THAT. FUCK WWE STILL! :angry:


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No pop for Punk.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Absolute said:


> WWE Studios should do a porno with AJ Lee. They'd make a fortune. Just saying.


Until they realize 80% of the people who want to see that the most will find a way to stream it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Couple things....I would love for Cena to beat Punk only for TAKER to come out and give him a look

Im not looking forward to either Cena vs Rock nor Trips vs Brock again


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



genocide_cutter said:


> And how is that movie featuring David Otunga if there are no scenes featuring him?


Same way Barrett is staring in that film he was out shilling last week.




...as in, he's not.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rocky Mark said:


> Catwoman must've slashed Halle's career real bad if she's doing WWE movies


It doesn't look like it has quite the same level of suck-itude as the other films though. But then again it is a horror/slasher type, so we'll probably get a three foot penis.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Incoming Undertaker reference giving him a reason to interfere.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Oh shit, wait, #1 contender match already? Is this a backwards RAW? What can they possibly have in store for the closing segment!?*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KO Bossy said:


> Oh, I just want to say that as awesome as the opening segment was, the commentary was still fucking atrocious. Cole gave another of his fucking horrendous "OH MY"s. As soon as Trips music hit and I heard Cole pipe in, I won't lie, it hurt the moment for me. The fans were going crazy, you got Motorhead blaring in the classic fashion and you hear this faggoty little voice chime in with "OH MY". Go fuck yourself Cole.


That wasn't nearly as bad as their "is it him?" "could it be?" "who is that?" commentary. Who the fuck do you think is coming out to Triple H's music?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Call looks generic as fuck.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait, what? Ads, CM Punk Entrance, ads. dafuq?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Alicenchains said:


> So Otungas playing an extra


*lol yep, just like Wade in his movie lol


Breslin will carry that movie anyway.*


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ziggler is a guy who's definitely been mistreated by the man. He's gotten over purely based on his abilities, while given no real chance at shining. It's a damn shame they're doing this to Ziggler, I really hope something big happens for him at Wrestlemania


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena vs Punk now? :mark:.

I'll have to stay up for a bit now.


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

good , the heyman thing..and now cena punk thing.
this means more left for main event, maybe undertaker return?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That pop for CM Punk was absolutely amazing. The roof totally blew off when his music hit. It got even louder when he appeared. I'm impressed.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



jammo2000 said:


> thought punk vs cena would be the closing off the show ??


Punk's going to cut a promo now.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Only thing good about this GI Joe movie is the glitch mob remix of seven nation army


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they showing Cena vs Punk 36 FUCKING MINUTES INTO THE SHOW? WHY?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The Call looks generic as fuck.


So, the perfect movie for David Otunga?


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KatKayson said:


> So you hate kids?


no, these wwe kiddies all throwing there arms up in the air chanting "feed me more", it's a crap chant and they give vince a reason to keep pushing this boring cunt ryback onto our screens


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Too many ads!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh so they are putting gay commercials on tv now. Cool.


----------



## jnk6980 (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Other then beating Cena at TLC and Kingston at EC, I don't think Ziggler has won any other match in about 2 1/2 months.

Maybe he did something or pissed somebody off backstage cause this is getting to be a bit ridiculous (and I'm not even that much of a Ziggler fan).


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> Ryback is literally the goofiest looking fucker ever.












You rang?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Why are they showing Cena vs Punk 36 FUCKING MINUTES INTO THE SHOW? WHY?!


Punk's coming out to cut a promo.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fucking commercials, when I get DVR I will never watch WWE live again.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk v Cena isn't on now fuck sake, he's gonna promo :terry

Gonna give the Taker a reason to come out later


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That opener is what I personally miss from the old WWE. Stuff like that is just so crazy and insane it gets you amped for the whole show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Otunga vs. Barrett at Wrestlemania?
> 
> Loser has to watch the others movie on loop for a week.


Joke's on Barrett because his movie actually looks pretty good. Plus he has screentime in the trailer.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The crowd's been pretty bad all night. Crowd went mild for Lesnar's music, Triple H's return got a good pop but it should of been much more, almost no reaction for Ryback, so I'm not surprised CM Punk didn't get much reaction either.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

what if the ads are the show and the show is just the ads :O *head asplodes*


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> The Call looks generic as fuck.


 It's basically Taken but with some Tweaks here and There


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

David Otunga plays "Officer Devans" in the movie. How exciting.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1911644/


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Calm down, they ain't having the damn match now.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> You rang?


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol at the Ziggler marks raging.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dolph Zigglers new name should be Dolph Jobber


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> That wasn't nearly as bad as their "is it him?" "could it be?" "who is that?" commentary. Who the fuck do you think is coming out to Triple H's music?


idk, Jericho?


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is it really Punk vs Cena right now? I thought Punk was going to do a promo.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Are you guys sure it's CM Punk/Cena right now?

I thought Punk is just out there to cut a promo?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*For those who have DVR.

I'm so jealous. Fucking ads, man.*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker reference coming. More Recaps first though!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Otunga probably is somebodies lackey in the movie with like one line of dialogue. All he does is stand beside them and sip his coffee.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Heavenly Invader said:


> The next WHC champ getting that jobber entrance.


Just wait, in a year or two the titleholder will be getting that jobber entrance. The WWE hates WCW, hates old-school NWA, hates their legacy cause it's more badass than theirs, (even with how shitty it was at the end) and the only reason they even allow the Big Gold Belt on their programming is so they can take a shit on it while burying it.

Case in point, there went the MITB holder being fed to WWE's cheap pathetic knockoff WCW's Goldberg, while we get ready for Wrestlemania. There, an epic-heel-turned-second-rate-racial-marketing/pandering-face defend that belt against a second-rate Kurt Angle-modeled droid with a malfuctioning vocabulator whose continued presence in that match in the shadow of his blatant public endangerment and wellness policy violation is a slap in the face of equal justice.

No wonder some of us are TNA fans, no matter how bad it gets.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fill me in on what happened before Ryback match plz ^_^


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hope this is the last time we see Cena/Punk. This match is kind of played out.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well they just advertise Smackdown from where I stay @ in May & Sawgger was not promoted so take that for what it is worth


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seriously, what is in this for Cena? It's just so dumb, even by WWE standards.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Lok said:


> Did they otunga was in it? :lol


He is probably in the film for 1 scene


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SLAM OF THE WEEK is...talking?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk Promo Time


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker reference please


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

AND NOW FOR MORE COMMERCIALS


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Otobermidnight said:


> Other then beating Cena at TLC and Kingston at EC, I don't think Ziggler has won any other match in about 2 1/2 months.
> 
> Maybe he did something or pissed somebody off backstage cause this is getting to be a bit ridiculous (and I'm not even that much of a Ziggler fan).


They have a history if booking MITB winners terribly. Miz, Bryan and Punk all lost a lot our didn't even appear on PPV's before they cashed in. This sucks but it isn't a first.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT PUNK IS SPEAKING! :mark:


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



vanboxmeer said:


> PISS


He's obviously excited about getting dat win back.:jpl


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Oh, it's just a promo. Good, Cena/Punk should be main event.*


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is showtime. He can do no wrong.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This reminds me of the Old School Saturday Night Main Events. They'd put all of the main stuff on first because of all the kids going to bed early. If RAW ever got like that it would genuinely be the death of it.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT PUNK HEAT


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is God


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk mock stigmata marks? Undertaker crucifixion?

nvm, guess he's done it before...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> You rang?


I counter with:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PUNK!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Calm down guys. It's just a promo.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Eh come one Punk please no Cena-style company promo here.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boo really?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

True Halle Berry related story: I was watching Swordfish many years ago with my girlfriend at the time. There is a scene where Halle Berry is topless. The girl started sobbing and ran from the room. Turns out it was because Halle Berry's boobs are the same size and one this girl's boobs was bigger than the other. I had never noticed it before. I then broke up with her because a. she was clearly a head case and b. her boobs were DEFINITELY not the same size. Thanks Halle Berry!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BHfeva said:


> Fill me in on what happened before Ryback match plz ^_^


Trips defended Daddy-O against Brock, saw blood and pissed himself 
Oh, and Paulie Heyman delivered a GORE! GORE! GORE! :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MOAR TALKING.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KO Bossy said:


> I counter with:


I counter with:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

For the love of God. Please stop posting Bo Dallas and Wes Brisco pictures.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BHfeva said:


> Fill me in on what happened before Ryback match plz ^_^


Vince came out to fight Heyman. Heyman tackled him, hit him with a crutch once, then Vince caught it the second time and hit Heyman once. Lesnar came out to attack Vince, but HHH's music hit before he did. They fought eachother for awhile, huge pops and it was exciting. Brock got busted open midway. Dope ass brawl.

Show's gotten steadily worse with each segment since.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please
















>-Me


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SJFC said:


> He's obviously excited about getting dat win back.:jpl


Major case of swamp ass.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You can point at that sign all night long CM Punk-You're not beating Cena..


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please tell me Taker's not coming out now.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is going to mention his winning streak against Cena and then Taker will appear.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

End the fuckery that is John Cena, Punk. Do it


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*That cheap heat*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



gobsayscomeon said:


> True Halle Berry related story: I was watching Swordfish many years ago with my girlfriend at the time. There is a scene where Halle Berry is topless. The girl started sobbing and ran from the room. Turns out it was because Halle Berry's boobs are the same size and one this girl's boobs was bigger than the other. I had never noticed it before. I then broke up with her because a. she was clearly a head case and b. her boobs were DEFINITELY not the same size. Thanks Halle Berry!!!


That scene is like one of the greatest scenes ever. Boobs are awesome.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

- PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.

Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ight_s_Show_Revealed.html#luuIBQqKOkeUYLiY.99


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple Threat for the title.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Rock has done his job. 

The Rock has elevated CM Punk to legend status now

long after The Rock leaves after Wrestlemania..

CM Punk's status has forever changed thanks to The Great One

truly, this is your reward Phil

you get in a program with THE ROCK

you are elevated forever


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cue the lights...


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk doesn't do drugs, because he's high off his power trip. I fuckin love it.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lol unk5


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boring promo so far. Snoozefest.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's all about Punk.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So much heat. That was awesome.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh my god could this get any more predictable. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yaawwwwn


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My dad is like "who's that skinny guy talking shit"?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk on the mic = BEST IN THE WORLD!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TAKER TO COME OUT?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mention Undertaker already.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk once again stealing the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is the best promo guy the WWE has period


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

omg!


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk pretty much confirm it...Taker vs Punk


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You're so convincing, Punk.

But not convincing enough. You know you aren't main eventing Mania.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is all leading to Taker...


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please, triple threat

Please oh please oh please


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Come on, Undertaker. It's your time!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Aaaand building up to the Taker appearance...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm calling it: it's gonna be a triple threat at 'Mania.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

when people see CM Punk they immediately correlate him and connect him to the Greatest Superstar in WWE History

THE ROCK

speak it Punk! speak!!

congratulations your spotlight is well-deserved

this is your reward

programs with The Rock has elevated you

you are now a franchise-carrier along with Cena

this is why The Rock is special


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Immortal!!!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Was the immortal part a reference?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is terribly predictable.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah that line pretty much sealed the Undertaker match.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here comes taker


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

i love punk but he just face palmingly contradicted himself about what the night was about


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't know what he's talking about. Sounds like a dude rambling while on shrooms.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JAROTO said:


> - PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ight_s_Show_Revealed.html#luuIBQqKOkeUYLiY.99


Hey guys, Shelton Benjamin is in the Rumble. Don't believe everything you read. :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Would anyone just love it if they had Punk win and we got Cena/Taker instead :lol


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm going to mark the fuck out when I hear that GONG! 

I'll piss myself more then HHH did before getting F-5'ed on that announce table.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I just can't be assed about Punk and Taker. I'm sure it will be fine and they will do a great job but I could give a shit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> I counter with:


That always makes me laugh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yep, Taker's coming, maybe not until later, maybe not until next week. Talking about being a legend, icon. 

I AM GOD


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HE IS GOD! :mark:


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*"Legend"
"Icon"

:hmm:*


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh god please dont let taker face punk

id rather see punk in the main event than having to carry undertakers broken ass


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Icon? Immortal? Legend? Taker?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

decent promo although I don't care for the end


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



apokalypse said:


> Punk pretty much confirm it...Taker vs Punk


^This


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"IT'S ALL ABOUT MEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!"

Best quote ever.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wishing it was Stone Cold instead but Taker is the next best thing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Okay, stop sucking your own dick already.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sucks it's the same promo every week from him, nowadays.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I AM GOD!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus, why don't you just say "Hey Taker, I ain't got shit to do at WM, wanna fight?"


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol still no Taker...


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No GONG????


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk vs God at Mania.
Dat spotlight.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Im a massive Punk Mark but im so sick and tired of this best in the world shit, just SHUT UP Already, sooo booooring.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"I AM GOD." *drops mic*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

unk2 = GAWD


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I see a Chokeslam in Punk's Future


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk already setting up a Taker intervention?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat God complex swag.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is god? Thought Rick Flair was god? :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, well. Um, no swerve? No run-in? Nobody else? How odd.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

The point of Punk's promo was?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

But Punk is an Atheist! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole & Lawler: "We don't like heels and are snide towards everything they say because Vince tells us to!"


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That's a pretty special powertrip right there.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This henceforth will forever be remembered as the God Speech...
Thank god Taker doesn't come out now.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm Immortal?? :hogan2


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait. Is The Rock there tonight? Surely he has to be. If not its fucking disgusting to be honest. Not because I buy into the idea that Rock should always be there or he owes it to the fans; his life has moved on, whenever he's here it's special. BUT! The WWE Champion should not be missing RAWs on the road to Wrestlemania. I don't blame him, I blame WWE for making him Champion when he couldn't commit to being there once a week for RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> This is terribly predictable.


Yep, same as the whole Mania card so far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GOD?

There's the reference. Taker's the devil... even though by that logic Taker should be the heel and Punk should be face, but yeah... good little promo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Checklist:
Legend
Icon
Bigger than Wrestlemania

Yep, Taker incoming


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well I guess I can now renounce atheism.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh god

fuck me


why


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk was on fire it seems that promo will bait Taker for the Mania match.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STING, STING, STING, IT'S STING, GET EM STINGER, STING, STING!

Oh damn, sry, thought I heard a gong somewhere


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Shaddw said:


> Immortal!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I always knew he was God. Good to know he thinks so too.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inb4 fandango's music hits


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

fuck celeb honorees


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So either Taker is not there and CM Punk loses and continues his "Icon" speeches leading to Taker OR Taker arrives tonight and interferes in his match... I bet #2.

Haha. #2 is what WWE is all about..


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk is selling this match like a champ


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> You rang?


speaking of goofy looking mofo's


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GREAT HOF lineup.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ummm kay


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*come on people... Taker isn't coming out at 45 past the hour. *


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCK TRUMP


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald fucking Trump? Seriously?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump really?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That sack of shit Trump


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM GAWD vs the devil incarnate The Undertaker!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey it's Shane McMahon's theme.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*So he comes out and claims he is GOD? Guess nothing short of the Devilish Deadman could come and shut him up right? Pretty much writes itself. *


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald Trump? fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald Trump for the HOF......


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone else confused as to why that promo happened?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone else expected Taker to show up during that segment?
Maybe he will show up in the main event then.

Also I thought Triple H was god?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a load of shit.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Donald? Really?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> Okay, stop sucking your own dick already.


DAT HEEL


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

He's GOD?

HBK though. Oh boy there's Donald Trump getting inducted


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ew.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald trump wtffffffffffffffffffff, oh fuck off

fuck right off


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

jericho was a lot more entertaining at blabbing on and on about how he was the best in the world


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OH GOD WHY


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump!!!! The Fuck is this Shit.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



WrestlinFan said:


> The point of Punk's promo was?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Build hype duh


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

fucking disgraceful, fuck donald trump


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald Trump.....I picture Bruno doing this fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

But they won't induct Rick Rude


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seriously... Donald Trump?!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Him and Vince are buddies so I honestly am not surprised.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump can fuck off. I could give less than two squirts of duckshit about him being in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stealin' lines from THA WRASSLIN GAWD now?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Was announced in reports before, not surprised.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



bipartisan101 said:


> Anyone else confused as to why that promo happened?


To set up a Taker vs. Punk match at WM. And to kill time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump really? :bosh


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well they were bound to screw up the HOL lineup in some way. 

Honestly thought they'd keep away from the Trump after his manic little twitter meltdown following Obama's second win. 

Ah well, least he'll be booed to hell at least.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This Mania honestly is not shaping up to be worth paying for. So far im very disappointed in these rematches


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Eh. There's worse celebs to induct than Trump. Should've been Lauper though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

IT'S A CELEBRITY WING.

Fucking hell, how butthurt are some of you. If any Celebrity is worth an induction, it's fucking Donald Trump


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

In the words of The Iron Shiek fuck the Donald Trump.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RIP Umaga.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope the crowd boos this.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Umaga


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald 3:16 says I just bought your ass!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Absolute said:


> I'm calling it: it's gonna be a triple threat at 'Mania.


ARE YOU RETARDED.

The ONLY reason he cut that promo, literally the only reason was to give Taker a reason to come out in the main event. He just mentioned that something was more important than the WWE Title, thus ending his 400 pus day title reign story arc once and for all.

Punk's character REVOLVED around that title. I'm willing to bet anybody on here every cent I own that we get Taker interfering tonight or appearing AFTER the match to end RAW.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Punk vs God at Mania.
> Dat spotlight.


'C'mon God! Get jiggy with it!'


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald's big-titted daughter & the referee were the biggest stars in that match. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald Trump on the hall of fame? Oh god.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Look at the punches from Trump :lol


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

so it will bee
taker punk
lesnar triple hhh
rock cena

wrestlemania?

as i expected. cena changes face , and beats rock. punk as well, and thanks taker for great match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*How can Punk be something he doesn't believe in?*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ugh Donald Tramp and Dat Texas Toast hair doo


----------



## someguy12 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jewel <3


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

R.I.P. Fatu.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lashley & Umaga. Jeez, that feels like eons ago.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Those Trump punches make Velvet Sky look like a MMA icon.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These bathurds!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> Jesus, why don't you just say "Hey Taker, I ain't got shit to do at WM, wanna fight?"


Quote Of The Day


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*RIP Umaga. You were a great worker! *


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










trump, really, really fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> speaking of goofy looking mofo's











What a goofball. :cena2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Umaga


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Umanga 
Stay classy WWE


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



WrestlinFan said:


> The point of Punk's promo was?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Punk just basically said he's bigger than the every WWE Superstar, the WWE Title, WrestleMania, and everything that is WWE which I will assume includes THE STREAK.

Undertaker will not take to kindly to those words.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is this so fucking long?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> IT'S A CELEBRITY WING.
> 
> Fucking hell, how butthurt are some of you. If any Celebrity is worth an induction, it's fucking Donald Trump


Maybe in the Batshit Idiot Hall of Fame...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck You Trump


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuumaaaaaaaaaagggggaaaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God? There's only ONE RASSLIN' GOD - :flair3

He should have been more specific about Taker's return, maybe mention the streak of wins against Cena or something like that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I really dont like Donald Trump


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> ARE YOU RETARDED.
> 
> The ONLY reason he cut that promo, literally the only reason was to give Taker a reason to come out in the main event. He just mentioned that something was more important than the WWE Title, thus ending his 400 pus day title reign story arc once and for all.
> 
> Punk's character REVOLVED around that title. I'm willing to bet anybody on here every cent I own that we get Taker interfering tonight or appearing AFTER the match to end RAW.


I see Undertaker returning next week.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Moto said:


> Donald Trump? fpalm


/\This


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

i thought this was the perfect moment for Taker to appear not after or during punk match
it won't make sense really!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

New HOF logo sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Again?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Khali and Mark Henry shall be a technical masterpiece!!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't wait until Ambrose goes with the Trump hair look :mark:


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yeah king i remember wrestlemanias for the head shaving gimmick matches


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump HOF , good pick


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Man, this HOF was looking so good, why did they have to ruin it 


Henry/Khali again? fpalm*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



remotizer said:


> so it will bee
> taker punk
> lesnar triple hhh
> rock cena
> ...


Wow! triple hhh? that would be hhhhhh, right?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Henry/Khali, next. Thank god this is not going to happen at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They need to give MIZARK something for Mania already. The squashes do him nothing.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bobby Lashley sighting...... And Umaga


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not showing Donald taking the stunner :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> Maybe in the Batshit Idiot Hall of Fame...


Yeah. Cool.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy shit they love this match why do they love this match


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mark do your job! Bring back DAT RATINGZ!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck. Still can't understand why they're putting Ratingz up against Khali.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Khali vs Mizzark? Why, God? Why is Mizzark's talents being wasted?


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

snorlax vs mark henry. bathroom break time


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TromaDogg said:


> 'C'mon God! Get jiggy with it!'


One of the most baffling, mind fucks of a "match" that I still can't grasp. And that was the final draft.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll lay 10/1 if anybody wants Khali over Mark Henry.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*UH OH. HERE'S COMES MR RATINGS HIMSELF!*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCK OFF KHALI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like Henry and all but a match with Khali is just ugh


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I want more Henry dancing. Just insta-squash Khali and dance for ten minutes.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

KHALI HENRY....WHY


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck.
Off.
Khali.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully the Mark Henry/Khali feud ends tonight and Mizark gets a real Mania program.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

this celebrity wing stuff is getting embarassing, a celebrity does ONE thing in WWE and thats hall of fame worthy..? makes WWE look desperate, like "hey guys remember this one time a celebrity accepted money to appear on our program!"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

constantly disrespecting HEELry putting him with that pile of shit.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love mark henrys tshirt


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, WWE has been transparent as fuck lately.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I didn't like what the Hall of Fame graphic was implying with Trish in the forefront. No way in hell should she get top billing over Bruno.


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

punk taker will be great ..
i see at end of it, punk changing face. becoming the good guy


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Eh. There's worse celebs to induct than Trump. Should've been Lauper though.


Or Ali. He was right in there to build up WM1 and probably doesn't have too many years due to his health. As for Trump...makes sense, not as bad as Drew Carey at least.

Khali vs Henry? Possible Worst MOTY candidate?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's make sense for them to put Trump this year I guess cause it's in MSG


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Henry gonna squash.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Didn't Henry already beat Khali in like 3 minutes a week or so ago? Jesus, well at least this might mean we wont have to see this shit at Mania.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh god Khali and Mark Henry in the same match


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Time for some ratings!


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hopefully by having Khali/Henry tonight that means we don't get it at 'Mania. Henry deserves better.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THAT'S WHAT I DO!!

Henry bout to squash dat Punjabi Pussy.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Donald Trump is in great company in the WWE Hall of Fame.

Just like Drew Carey fully deserved his spot, Trump deserves his.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Henry should win this match, and after the match, Henry should put Khali out for a year.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The HOF just got it's Trump card.

Henry vs Khali will be a -5 stars classic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Absolute said:


> Fuck. Still can't understand why they're putting Ratingz up against Khali.


*
THREE 


FUCKING 


HOURS.
*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Khali wasting more TV time?

Moan about that, not a fucking celebrity wing inductee.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are people bitching about their celebrity induction? He isn't taking any wrestler's spot.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

To the people saying punk didn't make enough reference to Taker, he's not supposed to yet!

That promo was more than sufficient considering he is still supposed to be in a position to win a title shot tonight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol this Wrestlemania is gonna be so shit


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

At least Khali and Henry on RAW hopefully means we won't get that shitfest at WrestleMania


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Match of the fucking century up next, people.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> Didn't Henry already beat Khali in like 3 minutes a week or so ago? Jesus, well at least this might mean we wont have to see this shit at Mania.


No, we didn't. It wasn't a match at all. Just a beat up.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*rton

Fuck this, I'm skipping this match. Gonna' go make myself a sammich.*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker on wwe active!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He already inducted The Punjobber Nightmare into The HOP


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Why are people bitching about their celebrity induction? He isn't taking any wrestler's spot.


People are just looking for a reason to complain.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, get these two bores off of my TV, please.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Green Light said:


> Lol this Wrestlemania is gonna be so shit


It seems so.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love punk and undertaker, but I couldn't care less about this match, we all know how its going to end, unless they are willing to break takers streak to give punk some ultra nuclear heat

the only other person I would like to end takers streak is john cena and right there he automatically turns heel and becomes the most reviled person in WWE history


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Khali v Henry just gave me a Database Error, that explains it :vince


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Would anyone wanna see Henry vs Ryback at Mania? It'd be better than Henry/Khali at least.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Arcade said:


> Henry should win this match, and after the match, Henry should put Khali out for a year.


I got a better idea. He should put him out FOREVER.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump with the GOAT hair.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Annihilus said:


> this celebrity wing stuff is getting embarassing, a celebrity does ONE thing in WWE and thats hall of fame worthy..? makes WWE look desperate, like "hey guys remember this one time a celebrity accepted money to appear on our program!"


I don't particularly care for the celebrity wing of the HoF, but in Trump's defense he has been involved with the WWE since like the late 80s, and arguably has been more involved than say Drew Carey. Like I said, don't care for it, but its not the end of the world.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Why are people bitching about their celebrity induction? He isn't taking any wrestler's spot.


Why are people bitching about a fake HOF anyway?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GoT :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

On the wwe app they played taker's return at the house show


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I fking loved Punk's promo .. LOVED IT


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll take a pointless Sheamo/Mizzark match at WM over Khali ANY. DAY.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Why are people bitching about their celebrity induction? He isn't taking any wrestler's spot.


It's not the spot thing. It's not being able to stand the man.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

kahli needs to retire FFS he can barely move and legit looks like a lost retarded kid out there


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't believe WWE is inducting Trump when Trump is in the media now for arguing that he's not the son of an orange-haired orangutan.

Also, I heard Shane O' Mac's music! I hope this means comeback.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I honestly thought they'd steer clear of Trump after his little meltdown on twitter last year. Guess not.

Really don't see the point in these "celebrity" inductions. I mean if they were someone people care about okay, I get it, they get publicity. But Drew Carey a few years back, Donald Trump now... who gives a shit? 

"My boy Drew Carey's in the wrestling Hall of Fame, better tune in to watch the wacky shenanigans now."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Robot carnage hahahaha


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why do you people care about Trump? You should know by now that any relevant celebrity associated with WWE would be inducted. In a few years I wouldn't be surprised if Snooki is inducted.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If I had the money,I'd pay Henry to accidentally "botch" on Khali


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



1999 Rejex said:


> What a goofball. :cena2


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Didn't even let us see Henry's epic entrance. Whatever. Hopefully, they'll give him the W tonight.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're doing Henry/Khali again? Fuck this shit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Should be a 5 star technical masterpiece.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk's promo was good, but it was an obvious set up for 'Taker later on. Meh. I love that he called himself god though.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Green Light said:


> Lol this Wrestlemania is gonna be so shit


I'm hoping that can save it considering that every year they have a pretty nice card but end up disappointing....

Also, Trump is a good celeb inductee. Good for him.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How is Drew Carey in the celebrity wing and not the guy who main evented the FIRST FUCKING TWO WRESTLEMANIAS (One was a co main event of course) ?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yay! Go guys! Have the exact same match you had two weeks ago!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well That's Fucked up, They skipped Henry's Entrance


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Donald Trump was/is a big wwe supporter and invested in wrestlemania in the past. He deserves it more than most& its good publicity once again

Oh look as if we didn't see this dumb match before. WSS on khali isn't impressive anymore


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

henry vs khali, terrible match


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Mclovin it said:


> On the wwe app they played taker's return at the house show




You have the app....?:argh:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk is God

BEST TREND EVER


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk is God trending. :lmao


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hope Khali wins with a quick rollup just for the lulz


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


>


Look at the guy in the front row in the first 3 seconds.. Awesome..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My god is those corner slaps Khali's only move? Just curious he just does them over and over again. How does this fuck still have a job?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BULLSHIT! Trending is CM Punk, not CM PunkisGod 
and Bobby Lashley? Dafuq?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is this happening right now?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM Punk is God is trending on twitter? It's official then.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

thats like the 9th time henry has beaten khali


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did we just skip BOTH entrances? :lmao Goddamn, soon they're gonna come back from commercial breaks during match finishes.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Twitter trending the truth :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HELLS YEAH!! RATINGZ SQUASHES KHALI!!!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Khali matches are like pictures painted by kids with a crayon held between their teeth.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DATS WUT I DOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!

I want that on a T-Shirt.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another Hall of Pain inductee


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"That's what I do!"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Let this be the end Lord.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BOBBY LASHLEY is trending worldwide. :lmao


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Beat em up 
Beat em up
Break his neck 
Whoop his ass


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> Would anyone wanna see Henry vs Ryback at Mania? It'd be better than Henry/Khali at least.


cant happen bc people would boo ryback and cheer henry and vince would be sad


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SOMEBODY GONNA GET THEIR ASS KICKED.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Squashed that shit!!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

omg no waaayz, fuckin dejavu


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can we make "Fuck HHH-Brock" trend PLZ ?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WOW HE'S NEVER DONE THAT BEFORE NOPE HE HASN'T


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

C.M. Punk is god. I don't see what the problem is?

Also, Hulk Hogan is immortal.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did they even get ring entrances?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CAUSE THATS WHAT I DO!!!!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

That's what I do. I am loving Mark Henry right now.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thats what i dooooooooooooo


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shocking developments.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"THAT'S WHAT I DO!"


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Khali multi-time inductee into the Hall of Pain.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thank you.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Im convinced WWE don't have a clue what to do with Henry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That's what he do!!!


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Commentators lying to fans on a daily basis.. Lawler: "the sad thing is CM punk really believes that".. no you twat, he's an atheist and doesn't believe in gods, its just another way to say "best in the world" to get heel heat with religious people.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cm punk God Taker is the devil.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Worst match ever?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish that was Khali's last match ever but WWE will probably have another rematch on Smackdown


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I DON'T GO NOWHERE

THATS WHAT I DO


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Could they not make a shitty movie for once. Christ.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trump in the HOF. Khali/Henry. This Raw sure is shaping up to be something great.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

good work khali good work you mug, holding on to henry's leg when he was holding you,


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now end his career Henry.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Miz as a Marine...just....lol.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What the fuck is Mark gonna do at Mania?!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LOL WWE films


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NO ONE GIVES A FUCKING FUCK ABOUT SHAMELESS PLUGS FOR SHITTY MOVIES. DIE.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

miz as a tough guy, never ever no never in any universe


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another classic match. Thanks guys. fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If my paperboy had a faux-hawk, he could be in the Marine 3.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I AIN'T GOIN NOWHERE!!1

My queen.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Monday Night Movie Trailers.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Marine _3_? What in the fuck lmao


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz even looks like shit after b-movie postproduction :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz has what it takes to be a big screen action star? Okay. 

Speaking of the most must see knucklehead.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The marine 3 hahahahah


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop pushing WWE films on us. They're awful. Think that is 3 plugs already.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol, strait to dvd??


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

well, thank Jebus that shitfest is over


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*I'm actually really hyped for Marine 3. Looks better than the previous versions.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fantastic. Raw is now a giant advertisement for WWE movies.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pretty soon WWE movies are going to skip going directly to Blu-Ray to directly to SyFy at 3am Saturday Mornings..


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> What the fuck is Mark gonna do at Mania?!


Facing Ryback, probably?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz is my dude, but that's some Syfy channel movie quality right there


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Three hours not being enough time for entrances?

On that note I'm off to bed.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'One of the most action packed movies you're ever going to see'

I...ah, fuck it.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Drizz!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mark Ratings Henry is the best thing going in WWE currently. He needs the belt at WM and to hold it til WM XXX.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well, that looked every bit as good as the first Marine was. fpalm


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol wtf those quick cuts in the preview were horrible, guess Miz cant do action for more than 2 seconds.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm looking forward to this segment with Zeb, Swagger, and Del Rio I expect some of the best racist stuff


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Miz beating someone up?? LOL


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This entrance-commercial shit has to stop.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STOP with the fucking movie trailers and commercials!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jerry Lawler has no idea what a Blu-ray is.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz can't look good selling even with hours of editing.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think it's the way WWE films these films that makes then look bad, they don't look like movies, more like long tv shows.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Seriously how fucking dumb are some of you? They just showed you what Trump has done to deserve an induction to the CELEBRITY WING of the hall of fame and you still hate that he's getting inducted?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> What the fuck is Mark gonna do at Mania?!


Most likely nothing relevant.

It's obvious WWE's had their Wrestlemania card locked in for awhile. Everyone who's not involved in title matches are pretty much floating around with boring filler fueds. . .or doing basically nothing.

Even Sheamus isn't doing anything now.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So is this where Swagger gets written out of Mania?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That whole fight scene was better than the Henry vs Khali match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

get ready for the big stoner jack swagger


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz TV..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE Films = the best cure of Insomnia currently out on the market.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

America's Future Torturing Device, Forcing Terrorist to watch The Marine 1-3 in loop :vince fucking Genius


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

miz doesnt even look like he could kick someones ass on xbox


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MOVIES EVERYWHERE. Inb4 :barrett1

Miz didn't even put that guy in the Figure Four :bosh


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have no problem with Trump in the HOF, the argument for him is much better than Uecker or Rose.

Really hope they give Henry something for WM.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

glenn beck reference/joke/mocking imminent


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I feel like if the Armed Forces can get offended about the Miz interrupting the national anthem, they should be invading Titan Towers on account of Marine 3.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All I know is that Coral must be at the Miz's wedding and I _need_ photos of Maryse's fierce ass weave and bridal ensemble.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Racism in the next segment.. Oh.. how this will turn out.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

sorry that new god of war game looks like shit


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OH MY GOD, CAN YOU BELIEVE THE STRENGTH!!! Sooo... apparently the commentators forgot that this is the third time we've seen Henry do this to Khali. What's with completely forgetting about what happened mere weeks ago? It really doesn't help to sell the idea that what you see each week is important.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Better be weed chants..


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's up guys. First time I've watched wrestling in general in a while. Zack Ryder said on his twitter that he's fighting catering tonight on RAW. Are we going to get to see that?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> Miz can't look good selling even with hours of editing.


THE MARINE doesn't sell. THE MARINE takes care of business. THE MARINE.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Marine 3 is going to look real good in the Walmart $5 movie bin.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEEEEEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish that they wouldn't put out such obvious lies like saying that The Miz has the potential to be a great action star.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That God of War commerical...

Right in the feels.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Seriously how fucking dumb are some of you? They just showed you what Trump has done to deserve an induction to the CELEBRITY WING of the hall of fame and you still hate that he's getting inducted?


They hate he is getting inducted because "they don't like him" apparently over the fact that he's a worthy celebrity inductee. Couldn't make it up :lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Arcade said:


> That whole fight scene was better than the Henry vs Khali match.


I'd rather watch video of Henry's knee surgey than see Khali in the ring


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sick God of War commercial. Kratos is going to fuck shit up. Including God. #TeamKratos


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> Jerry Lawler has no idea what a Blu-ray is.


Lawler doesn't even know what the sports teams in his own city are doing. I remember him making a comment on Raw one day about how he hates Kobe because he beat the Grizzlies in the playoffs. . .when they didn't even play the Lakers. They lost to the Thunder that year. lol.

Lawler is clueluess about almost everything.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> Miz can't look good selling even with hours of editing.


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Miz being a Marine is an insult to actual Marines. I hope he gets an ego though and leaves to do movies.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> All I know is that Coral must be at the Miz's wedding and I _need_ photos of Maryse's fierce ass weave and bridal ensemble.


Coral didn't have to buy her tits, like Maryse.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


> Pretty soon WWE movies are going to skip going directly to Blu-Ray to directly to SyFy at 3am Saturday Mornings..


Or WPIX Sunday afternoon movies at 1 pm.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

love swaggers music...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Incoming Jerry Lawler "FANDANGO" impression.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Man, RAW has more commercials than the first quarter of an NFL game. Jeebus!*


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why didn't they put Edge in movies?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Raw was off to a wonderful start but now it's all going down hill.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDAAAAANNNNNNNNNGGGGGGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can see punk getting a cover on cena today, with no referee around.then taker making an appearance


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

danfango


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Time to bury Swagger so deep Mohammed Hussan looks like a viable return at the next Royal Rumble.

Seriously, if they don't fucking suspend Swagger the Wellness Policy is an abosolute joke. JOKE. And don't give me that "Oh they didn't suspend Alex Riley or Jimmy Uso" shit-Those were DUI's for alcohol.. Marijuana is CLEARLY on the banned list for WWE's policy.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FANDANGO


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Matt striker has just confirmed undertaker is there


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TheAverageGuy said:


> Seriously how fucking dumb are some of you? They just showed you what Trump has done to deserve an induction to the CELEBRITY WING of the hall of fame and you still hate that he's getting inducted?


I think most of the hate goes to the fact that there IS a "celebrity" wing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fandango, coming to a Wrestlecrap induction soon!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FANDANGO. DA FUTURE!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dark Church said:


> Miz being a Marine is an insult to actual Marines. I hope he gets an ego though and leaves to do movies.


Could be worse, they could have Orton in that role.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*:lol when will this fucker debut already*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FAN*DONG*O


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

introduce fandango already, sheesh.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:mark: GOW!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fandango to debut this friday on smackdown


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Still can't believe Maryse agreed to marry Miz.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FAHN-DAHN-GO-GO-GO!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whats up with all these jobber entrances?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHAT THE FUCK JOBBER ENTRANCES FOR EVERYONE


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










MAN..DING..OHHHH


When this motherfucker debuting?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh man, Fandango is on Smackdown?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is it wrong of me to say I want either Kane or Taker or Henry to just bury Fandago completely on his debut?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OH, GREAT. THIS PIECE OF SHIT. ENOUGH WITH FAN-FUCKING-DANGO.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

man, Adr always looks good in suits


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why the fuck are they skipping all the entrances? You assholes have 3 hours. Stop showing fucking movie previews and social media bullshit.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What if the crowd starts chanting 'DUI DUI DUI' lol


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHY SKIP THE ENTRANCES


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FAN
DAN
GOOOOGOOOOOGOOOOOOOO


----------



## sm0ked0gg (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fandango, Ratings gonna exploade on smackdown


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

You have three hours so why skip entrances?


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm really hoping to hear some "Weed The People" chants.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> Jerry Lawler has no idea what a Blu-ray is.


doubt the man even knows what show he's on right now, probably think he's on velocity


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Speak Miz you useless cunt


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fandango coming to Smackdown. Can't wait. :side:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Walk-In said:


> Coral didn't have to buy her tits, like Maryse.


Ain't nobody was talking about tits. Coral and Maryse are still both fierce as fuck, though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*FAN...DAN...GO..go.go..gooo* I honestly look forward to that more than...almost everything.

Skipped em all again. Why do people have entrances any more?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jack, tell these people what's wrong with America!

... Balloons?

This Fandango thing could wind up worse than Kizarny.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great now I have to watch Smackdown......FUN DON GOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Very interested in this segment here, what are they gonna do to Swagger here?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SOMEBODY SAY SOMETHING!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHERE DA WEED AT? :vince


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Inb4 Ricardo fucks a couch out of the ring


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My whc looking INTENSE!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have a real reason to watch Smackdown this Friday! !!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This will be gold


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This goofy, short bus motherfucker.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE #WEEDTHEPEOPLE 

Book it Twitter!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



deathslayer said:


> What if the crowd starts chanting 'DUI DUI DUI' lol


I'm hoping for some "WEED THE PEOPLE" chants personally.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is this a minute silence?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jobber entrances for everyone and Miz with a non working microphone.

"Let's cut right to the chase because no one gets more than 4 minutes"


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

H1 is D_Books

- Was I the only one rooting for Heyman in the fight? lolz. 

- That wasn't blood. They was red paint left over from Valentine's Day, That's what we'll tell the kiddies, OK? 

- Social Media Smackdown? K. Still not watching. 

- Hasn't Henry already beat Khali before?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mic fail?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I see Swagger still has his job....

Del Rio, please don't fail me...mention the weed!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

biffs putting his hair in a pony now?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Out on bail


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Swaggs looks high right. now.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Glenn Beck needs to appear.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is Swagger not suspended?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz getting buried by his mic! :jay2


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Miz is terrible, even as a host/interviewer.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol, everyone already in the ring. :lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> I have no problem with Trump in the HOF, the argument for him is much better than Uecker or Rose.
> 
> Really hope they give Henry something for WM.


I dunno man, at least Pete Rose took some real bumps and got beaten up and laid out. Trump's just an dumb, arrogant piece of shit. Dude deserves no props or respect imo. One of the biggest assholes out there.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*We get to see Zeb :mark:

Hoping for some weed-related chants towards Swagger. Come on, don't disappoint me.*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yawn, Miz.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shit is about to go down.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My body is ready for some Fandango.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> This goofy, short bus motherfucker.


Miz, Swagger, Cole, be specific.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> doubt the man even knows what show he's on right now, probably think he's on velocity


Psshh, like Jerry Lawler knows what Velocity even was.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So that FannyDango guy is coming to Smackdown, is he? I'm a little surprised by that, considering all the hype he's gotten. 

Oh hey, Swagger's there tonight.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hammertron said:


> biffs putting his hair in a pony now?


Haha I can't unsee.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is Swagger going to feud with Sin Cara next"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

racists incoming


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Glenn Beck? Was he referring to the Miz? Christ.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow, thought Miz was referencing the DUI for a second there.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They actually did it.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Aaaaand there's the Glenn Beck shot. Much less harmless than a midget impersonator.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dutch has the magic touch :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How petty are they? 

Seriously, Glen Beck didn't want to be on your fucking show. GET OVER IT!!! Somebody doesn't like you! Let it go!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dat glen beck mention :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> I'm hoping for some "WEED THE PEOPLE" chants personally.


I literally just said that earlier before RAW came back on.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So is Zack Ryder gonna fight catering tonight like he said on his twitter? We need to see it.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Glen Beck sucks who cares.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

REAL AMERICANS SMOKE WEED


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger probably lit one up before he came out tonight.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nice. A Glenn Beck reference.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










I've been living a lie; I hereby renounce atheism.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Mr. Del Rrrrio! haha. 

They probably won't mention this Swagger's arrest. *


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

and someone on here said that swagger would get more heat than mohammed Hassan :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Hassan got major heat before he even said a word


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



magcynic said:


> Why is Swagger not suspended?


Because the Fucking Wellness Policy is clearly the biggest fucking joke in "Sports Entertainment". 

I guess the TNA wellness policy is now in effect since this shitball Swagger isn't gone for 30 days.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Inb4 someone gets smoked


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nothing but facts..


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb 

Is 

"WHAT"

Proof 


Yeeeeeeee


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

At least Zeb Coulter can make me happy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have a feeling Zeb isn't even reading from a script.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta be honest, while I don't agree with the Colter propaganda, Zeb has really proven to be an excellent mic worker over the past few weeks.

I was like, who da fuck is this? But he's really proven himself. Props to Colter.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

His character is so far right, it's not even a joke. No really. I'm not laughing.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol jack swagger is so stoned he thinks this is wrestlemania


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can only imagine how many Weed The People signs were confiscated


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're in Texas..uh...probably not the best place to do this? 

This is so desperate.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Absolute said:


> Glenn Beck? Was he referring to the Miz? Christ.


No the real Glen Beck. Beck called the WWE and it's fans stupid. Zeb and Swagger responded on youtube.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*FANDANGO*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb Coulter looking like "They took our Jerbs" that much can't be a coincidence, it just can't.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*That mustache is fucking legendary*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm loving this


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They took our jerbs!!!


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

needs moar glenn beck


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Do they take our educations too Zeb?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

tough job enough finding work.

hahaha


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dutch Mantell showing his awesome mic work skills.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

god damn goobacks


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Um, how is this supposed to get me to want to watch a grappling battle between Del Rio and Swagger?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dey took errr jobs!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THEY TOOK OUR JERBS!!!!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Same shit every week with zeb


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dey tuk r gerbs!!!


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"I'm the host of this show" DAT BADASS

There he goes again. "Zebbie"


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Drizz ruins everything.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well, looks like they're shitting this angle down the toilet *already*.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Amnesty, huh? :kobe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Your people"...he's getting close to saying those magic racist phrases.


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THEY TOOK ERR JOB!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DEY TOOK ER JEBS!

Miz, you fuck. You've twice interrupted Zeb, how are you.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



alrudd said:


> Same shit every week with zeb


And it keeps getting more and more entertaining.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol at the diss to Mexico.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Zebie? Miz is a terrible host.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SinJackal said:


> Gotta be honest, while I don't agree with the Colter propaganda, Zeb has really proven to be an excellent mic worker over the past few weeks.
> 
> I was like, who da fuck is this? But he's really proven himself. Props to Colter.


Try the last 20+ years!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Catsaregreat said:


> dey took errr jobs!


DUK ER DURRRRRRR!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz: most biased host ever. he sounds like a kindergarten teacher who heavily favors one kid over the other.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Glad that Swagger is not talking. Keep it that way.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SinJackal said:


> Gotta be honest, while I don't agree with the Colter propaganda, Zeb has really proven to be an excellent mic worker over the past few weeks.
> 
> I was like, who da fuck is this? But he's really proven himself. Props to Colter.


Your kidding right...

Dutch has been killing it for decades...


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *FANDANGO*


Good one :lol


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lol


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

11 million...damn


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb talks and ADR interrupts--"let's hear what ADR has to say."
ADR talks and Zeb interrupts--"STFU! I was talking to ADR!"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger being silent, ha ha.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

zeb looks like a version of mick foley who hasn't showered in about 3 months, the man looks ruff


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb Coulter's entrance music should be the banjo dueling from deliverance.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz leave and let grown folks talk. Sling blade? :lol


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The way Zeb says Del Rio is the best thing about this whole program.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm digging Ricardo's bow tie.

Zeb is amazing on the mic. Guy is an absolute natural. Offensive or not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Dutch plays this perfectly*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger is really good...at standing there.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is awesome.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

slingblade? wow


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz looks like such an idiotic goofball. Ruining a good segment.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

zeb = gold


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now all we need is Fox News and this segment will be complete


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Your people". :harden


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This angle is losing my interest


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like the gimmick but please don't turn this into a 'political debate match' at Wrestlemania, just get to the point and drag Del Rio into this. The crowd doesn't care.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

this so racist! :lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb is magic...pure racist magic.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love how Zeb is using facts about Mexican immigration to somehow be the badguy. Foreigners CANNOT own land in Mexico. That's true.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ADR is a politician, you dumbass. What the fuck does he know about land ownership?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wanna Zack Ryder vs. Catering on RAW. He said he is fighting them tonight on his twitter.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why has a serious politic discussion broken out on MizTv. Love Zeb/Dutch's mic skills but can't someone start throwing the sofa around already?


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Del Rio looks boss with that title


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*HAHA, man every time Zeb he says Del Rio's name I crack the fuck up. Just the way he rolls the R gets me every time. Zeb is a heat magnet lol. 
*

HAHA, MR. Swingblade? Oh my this is one liner gold.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Surprised the crowd's not chanting "asshole." In fact, they're quite tame.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*personally insults him*

"It's not personal."

:lol


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat subtle racism.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

okay dutch mantell / zeb coulter has won me over - the man can work a mic


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb Coulter is wrecking Del Rio and the entire country of Mexico. 

And he's doing it with truth. 

#TeamZeb


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh good lawd... Get to the point please..


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is the most entertaining swagger has ever been.

Dutch is freakin gold.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CripplerXFace said:


> Miz looks like such an idiotic goofball. Ruining a good segment.


It's astounding how the worst part of MizTV is always The Miz.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inb4 swaggie says nothing until the end. I


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Dat subtle racism.


Subtle? lol.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

criminals!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He's actually right about Mexico.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *Dutch plays this perfectly*


That's because it's not a gimmick for him.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger standing there silently trying to not show that he's tripping his tits off :lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

del Rio is so damn shit :lol


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb is killing Alberto here.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love the way Dutch says "Rio."


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Your time to talk is OBBER!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Dat subtle racism.


subtle like a sledgehammer


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIRT OOOP!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No one stands still quite like Jack Swagger.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> It's astounding how the worst part of MizTV is always The Miz.


Seriously.. What is the point of having him there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

....And Swagger is in this angle because? They're putting all of the heat on Dutch and people will want to see him get his ass kicked, not that doofy fuck next to him.

His accent is getting stronger and stronger by the episode. :lmao


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ARIBA!


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

del rio sucks on mic.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb actually isn't being racist here. He hasn't said one untrue thing about Mexican or American immigration policy. He hasn't even belittled Hispanics as a race.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

_*Dutch ending on a truthfax*_


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I took Zebs job!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I took Zeb's job sign!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

fpalm at Del Rio. Shut up please. Let the man who's great on the mic keep speaking!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha, so all it took for Del Rio to show some fucking fire was a racist angle? Three years it took them to come up with that?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

i took zebs job sign in crowd spotted


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

zeb is doing his job at making me like del rio more 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I wanna Zack Ryder vs. Catering on RAW. He said he is fighting them tonight on his twitter.


They'd only show that on TV if Ryder loses.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I want more Mark Henry.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yack and yoo?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol at the i took the zeb job


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Waiting for Zeb to say "homes" or "ese" :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger's carrying the segment!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God Swagger looks high as a kite.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NOW EETS TIME FOR JOO TU SHOOT OOOOOOOOOOUP!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Greatest country on Earth? Come on now del Rio :lmao


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they finally get a good mic worker in zeb and they decide to waste him on swagger and this boring boring angle fpalm


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LMFAO AT THE GUY HOLDING "I TOOK ZEBS JOB" SING HAHAAHHAHAHA


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I never realized how miz is annoying on the mic, zebbie fpalm

and Dutch/Zeb is working the stuck like a hooker with a fistful of 20s, seriously give this guy a mic every week, he doesn't talk like a 12 year old and is fluent as fuck


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yosemite Sam vs. Speedy Gonzalez


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Del Rio is getting SLAUGHTERED by Coulter...


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck off Del Rio. You're shit in every way.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They should film a segement like JBL did during his feud with Eddie....where they're waiting by the border to catch any Mexicans trying to sneak over and kicking them back into Mexico :lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> His accent is getting stronger and stronger by the episode. :lmao


As if he is moving abroad for the first time :lol


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"But seriously guys, we're all friends, really, WWE is great, love us in this great Wrestlemania season."


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Seriously.. What is the point of having him there.


I was just thinking that. Miz is just unnecessary.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Greatest country on Earth? Come on now del Rio :lmao


USA USA!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Rawk said:


> fpalm at Del Rio. Shut up please. Let the man who's great on the mic keep speaking!


Yes, Zeb should be the only one who speaks and not either man in the WrestleMania match.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think this might be the best I've seen Del Rio on the mic.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> _*Dutch ending on a truthfax*_


All Del Rio had to say is "There's only one criminal in the ring, and he's right behind you."


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big mouth"? Watch it Del Rio, this is a family show.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whos a better belt holder Ricardo or Heyman?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A Tatanka sighting would really set this off


----------



## remotizer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

just get this nonsense del rio swagger story out plz


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Greatest country on earth, lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck :swagger, Coulter should just wrestle Del Rio at Mania


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

When do you think Swagger is going to be suspended?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So faces are against the constitution?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Zeb and Jack should've got a proper entrance.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STAHP BOOLYING! I DON LIIIIIIEEE BOOOOLYS!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This angle will probably be as awkward as the Jericho/Punk feud from last year.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I must admit.. this is quite riveting

I did not realize ADR had this in him

he's going head-to-head with Dirty Dutch Mantell on a VERY slippery slope and neither men has slipped

BRAVO!

this is actually quite riveting


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He's got every right to not like bullies. Sheamus bullied him all summer.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger is so fucking high :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

border patrol?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A boss! A statesman! A hero! 

A face turn does a body good!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is the first time that ADR has encountered a racist?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

NO DON'T TALK


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jacks Eyes are Pretty Red.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why did the mexican push his wife off a cliff?

Tequila

Thats what zeb should of said, hes being racist lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Quick get the weed out Swagger


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What does people like you mean del rio?


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb has done the impossible twice in one segment; he has made swagger look good by not letting his lisp up the promo and made del rio look like top babyface material


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



pewpewpew said:


> A Tatanka sighting would really set this off


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whatever happened to Rosa Mendes stalking Del Rio. She is so hot.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Weed the people!!"


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

weed the people


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why do they let Jack Swagger speak?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed the people!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Turn off the mic quick!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Greatest country on Earth? Come on now del Rio :lmao


Location: UK

Oh.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm on the side of swagger..

We.. The.. People!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE. THE PEOPLE.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz show needs couches?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed the people!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed will see you at wrestlemania :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> When do you think Swagger is going to be suspended?


After he gets his fat Wrestlemania check.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed will thee you at Wrethlemania. WEED THE PEOPLE. :mark:


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pipebomb there by Swagger.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swaggie is zooted as fuck


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE THE PEOPLE

love that catch phrase


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great contribution there, Jack.

:lol


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It speaks!


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We will thee you at wrethlemania!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## USCena (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger should just bust out beating his chest and stop on the ground like in ECW


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#WEED THE PEOPLE!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEED THE PEOPLE!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This feud sucks. fpalm


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fucking useless segment


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We the People = a heel stable for smackdown?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Getting mad at Mexicans but you'll be the same motherfuckers eating those bomb as oranges, 4 for $1.

The "people" = the Klan.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dammit Swagger. You had one fucking line, and you couldn't even get the right delivery.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What do Mexicans have under there carpet?

Underlay Underlay


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is a fucking joke. A FUCKING JOKE. 

ARRESTED FOR BEING UNDER THE FUCKING INFLUENCE OF MARIJUANA-NO SUSPENSION. 

FUCK THIS. FUCK THIS. End the fucking wellness policy shit now if you're not going to enforce it.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE setting such a bad example letting Swagger get away with that.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They didn't have Swagger repeat "we the people" 68 times in a row? Progress I say!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEEED WILL SEE YOU AT WRESTLEMANIA

WEEEEED THE PEOPLE


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jack Swagger seriously should say more than we the people. Come on now


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger= worst number 1 contender in quite a while.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And for anyone who never saw JBL doing this gimmick first, here it is :lmao

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x119jd_jbl-kicks-out-illegals_news#.USwZQ1d-vUs


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> How petty are they?
> 
> Seriously, Glen Beck didn't want to be on your fucking show. GET OVER IT!!! Somebody doesn't like you! Let it go!


Beck didnt want to be on Raw because he didnt want to get owned my a stupid person like Zeb Colter.
Imagine if Beck did come on and he got owned? He would be ruined.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Good god both Swagger and Del Rio suck on the mic!


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That segment sucked.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> When do you think Swagger is going to be suspended?


After WM.

Possibly will take a kayfabe arm injury to end up with the Del Rio win.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Del Rio thought racists were just an urban legend.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

weed the pipehole? lol okay im just reaching there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Alberto put down Mexico more than Zeb did :lmao 

*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Glenn Beck was trending for no reason!!! Lol what the fuck!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope JTG gets his wrestlemania moment this year.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why the fuck would WWE announce that Glenn Beck is trending on Twitter? He turned you down, you stupid fucks! Now you're giving HIM free publicity.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb should give Swagger a bacon cheeseburger every time he successfully says "WE THE PEOPLE" as a treat for a job well done.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does Swagger say anything other than 'We the people'?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Location: UK
> 
> Oh.


UK's not a country. fpalm


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They broke his JAW!

No, wait, they just calmly walked away.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This feud is going to make both #l Rio and Jack Swagger stars. No bout that in my mind


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

swagger almost botched saying "we" was about to say "weed" :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol
he's definitely high right now


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alright guys just got home anything major happen on Raw so far?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ok IWC, let's make WeeD the people trending...


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bash on Swagger if you like (I'm neutral on him), but this is being built up quite well.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

swagger has been killing it on mic lately


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Orton :mark:*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



magcynic said:


> Zeb actually isn't being racist here. He hasn't said one untrue thing about Mexican or American immigration policy. He hasn't even belittled Hispanics as a race.


Repped. Glad I'm not the only one who sees nothing racist about this


It's true facts


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry, I like swagger wrestling skills, but he is incredibly boring and uninteresting and his lisp doesn't help either, Alberto Del rio also sucks as a Face, he is completely bland because the base of the character completely sucks, the character needs to be shot and built from the ground up, zeb coulter is the only one keeping this whole mess mildly interesting, but doesn't help by much, one of the most boring feuds going to WM


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

well done by both in that. No slipups and the heat was evident. However, the crowd was pretty quiet in that and the reason is the subject is still too sensitive to be used.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That was a good promo from Del Rio. I think Swagger is one of the least deserving guys on the roster to be getting a Mania program carried by Dutch.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does Zeb wear a fishing vest?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can we have a Shield #cough# Dean Ambrose #cough# promo please........


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger grabs the mic, says "we the people", twice, and then drops it and leaves. Sooo... am I the only one who feels that that makes no fucking sense?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh shit! Old School Raw!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm not feeling the heat in this angle. They are trying but I'm just not buying into it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The viper randy boring


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OLD SCHOOL RAW!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton vs. Cesaro. Like we haven't seen that match 10 times before.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cesaro to job to Orton?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Randy Orton vs. Antonio Cesaro. Again.

Every match a rematch, every feud a treadmill. This is WWE.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School Raw on the RTWM? Who wants to bet it's better than the 20th anniversary show?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

...to face Antonio Cesaro for the millionth time? fpalm

Fuck you writers, give Orton something already. Sick of these pointless matches.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old school WWE.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Yesss old school Raw. Wonder who we'll see.

HBK PLEASE


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another pointless match for Orton.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck yes, old school RAW again.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HOLY SHIT OLD SCHOOL RAW NEXT WEEK AUSTIN AUSTIN BAH GAWD STUNNER STUNNER


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If Cesaro loses to a directionless Orton, I will be visibly upset. C'mon, guys.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm ok with old school RAW! If there's one thing that I am, it's old school. :lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That segment went downhill sharply after Zeb stopped talking. Del Rio's awful. At the very least in Swagger's case, they kept it very very short.

Give Colter a medal. He's single-handily making me interested in the World Title program for Mania.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

old school night :ti


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old school!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Whatever happened to Rosa Mendes stalking Del Rio. She is so hot.


I believe the announcers were selling it as a controversy similar to AJ/Cena affair... and then nothing.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed will see you at WM Swagger, for sure.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Location: UK
> 
> Oh.


Says it all really.

You know that the UK isn't a country, right? I didn't expect you to know that though.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

the first old school raw was amazing, i hope they continue that over


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Really? What the fuck do they need to go "Old School" for on the Road to WrestleMania? Sometimes I don't even think they (WWE) know what the fuck they are doing. *


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YES! Love the Old School RAW's!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

miz attacked by swagger


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media Smackdown. WORST IDEA EVER!


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old school RAW?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alberto Del Rio is a baaaaad man


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish the company would go back to the old style logo.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *Alberto put down Mexico more than Zeb did :lmao
> 
> *


I agree . That was stupid. He said USA was the best country in the world! WTF?! Where's his mexican pride?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> Del Rio thought racists were just an urban legend.


Zeb is not even being racist. He is just saying illegals are well illegal.
Its not like he is saying all non whites should be kicked out of the US


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait what about Old school raw? I don't think they showed that commercial on Sky.


----------



## naitchbk (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alberto's face turn has been such a success. Never thought I'd be arsed about him.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hell yeah. Another Raw Old School. The last one in 2010 was great, and 2010 was a shitty year.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Everything's set in motion, now for Randy's heel turn


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ROCK :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School Raw? :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bruce Willis in the GI Joe movie? Say it ain't so, Bruce.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man this feud is really heating up now, can't wait for the Del Rio/Zeb Colter match at mania...


:swagger


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton vs. Cesaro in a 'Winner Gets To Face Wade Barrett' match.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's strange to see that rather than there being no crowd reaction due to lack of story, there was little reaction due to the nature of the story. It's a delicate issue for many it seems, and it's good to see WWE taking some risk on this one.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FUCK YEAH OLD SCHOOL RAW

hopefully they use stars from the attitude era, not the same old Duggan, Patterson, and Slaughter .. nothing against them but they're over exposed as fuck and they add nothing anymore

only one of the 80's era i'd like to see is Piper hosting a pit that involves to main event wrestlers


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

rton2
I HAVE HORSES IN MY SHED
THEY COME TO ME, THEY STOLE MY PANTS

THEY STOLE MY PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School Raw would be extra amazing if they didn't mention social media and had minimal commercial breaks like back in the old days.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MMMMM fancy a subway


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has anyone actually been seated on that couch?

Orton v Cesaro? What a waste of Swiss engineering.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TehJerichoFan said:


> Location: UK
> 
> Oh.


someone teach this ignoramus some geography

uk a country:lol:lol:lol


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Del Rio said that Coulter is descended from immigrants, but the last name is French and he's from the south. Most people of French decent from the south did not immigrate to America, they became citizens after the Louisiana purchase. On a side note, Louisiana is one of only two states where they have an officially recognized state language other than English.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHAT?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> Bruce Willis in the GI Joe movie? Say it ain't so, Bruce.


Well, he's gong from a 1 and 1/2 star movie in A Good Day to Die Hard to a 2 star movie, so it's a step up.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



razzathereaver said:


> I think this might be the best I've seen Del Rio on the mic.


Agreed - I liked the segment even if they seemed to talk in circles, the intensity was there but I need them to lay out what's at stake in this match, because I'm not entirely sure.

I need a big vision speech from Zeb to put this thing into perspective.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

del Rio/Swagger is the best feud going into Wrestlemania though. Such a shame the crowd doesn't seem TOO invested, yet.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



animus said:


> This feud is going to make both #l Rio and Jack Swagger stars. No bout that in my mind


I don't think anything can make Swagger a star. He just doesn't have it. When you have guys like Lesnar and Henrey around it makes Swagger look even worse.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dutch is doing great mic work, but Swagger and this angle is still horrible. Del Rio was decent. 

Old school RAW? great. Hoping to see Rock with a old school 1999 theme next week.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TheStudOfEngland said:


> UK's not a country. fpalm


You didn't follow along, did you?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School RAW will be as disappointing as the 20th anniversary :terry


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looks like Swagger missed his cue.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yea! Take out Miz!! Wooooo!


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton vs. Cesaro again. Before that, Henry vs Khali again. I have a question for fans who were around in the awful 1995 ish era. Did they used to repeat the same matches on TV every single week for weeks on end? Obviously rematches on successive PPVs is normal, as fueds continue and such. But since I started watching in 1999 I cannot remember a time until now where you'd tune in and see the same matches again that you've also seen the last 4 weeks. 

It's bafflingly dull. Even if you say, take 6 guys and interchange them, having them face each other in different combinations each week; it might be obvious what they're doing but at least you'd have different matches.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*THY TEK ER JERRBS!






*


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LIBBBRULLL MEDIA


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Old School RAW.. I could dig that. Hope we see SHIEKY BABY again like last time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cahinos and the cahoonos


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh right, real american attacking a fellow american...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There's entirely too many jobber entrances. Ridiculous.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> rton2
> I HAVE HORSES IN MY SHED
> THEY COME TO ME, THEY STOLE MY PANTS
> 
> THEY STOLE MY PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thats awesome


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Finally a good match


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God
Damn


These 

Jobber 

Entrances


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This match again eh .

And wow Lawler is awful. They need to get rid of him


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's up with the jobber entrances as of late?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Antonio Cesaro YEEEEAAHHHHHH Orton, The Fuck WWE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Dutch is doing great mic work, but Swagger and this angle is still horrible. Del Rio was decent.
> 
> Old school RAW? great. Hoping to see Rock with a old school 1999 theme next week.


If I'm not mistaken, Rock won't be there.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger attacked Miz, but not the man he's facing at WM? What is this?

And the US Champion can't get a televised entrance.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haven't Orton & Cesaro faced each other on Free TV at least twice before in the last month?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old school Raw should be good.

If you're gonna recap a Raw Active segment, why not just air it on Raw?

I'm getting really upset that they keep skipping Cesaro's entrance. It's a crime to not let us hear DAT THEME.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Miz has been getting owned so much lately


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

jesus christ Lawler is clueless fpalm


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT POP for Orton

It never fails every week


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> WHAT?!


That has to be sweat right? Hutz


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton with a great reaction as always!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can this be a weed and paternity test on a pole match? Just to make their 89th match interesting?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton as a babyface has become like ADR (when he was heel), that not this guy again...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Orton pop, as always (Y)*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> rton2
> I HAVE HORSES IN MY SHED
> THEY COME TO ME, THEY STOLE MY PANTS
> 
> THEY STOLE MY PANTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so I'm reading past posts during the recap when i got to your post..

the exact moment Orton's theme music hit

LMFAO +rep

so weird reading that exactly as the song played


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

https://twitter.com/TripleH
Triple H made it to twitter


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Screw all of these jabroni's I just wanna see Mark Henry destroy shit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Aslong as it looked like the 2010 version, I'll be happy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like how Orton's the only one who deserves an actual entrance, cause the US champion doesn't need one no no the us champion doesn't need to look like he matters.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dutch actually mistaked Miz for a journalist ? I guess he couldn't buy him as a wrestler


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

awww shit its my ..... orton


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> Haven't Orton & Cesaro faced each other on Free TV at least twice before in the last month?


Yes. So expect them to wrestle each other at least 2 more times on Raw, 1 on Main Event and every week on SD before WM.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jobber entrance for a champion.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School Raw means that they won't mention Twitter and shit, right? Right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Stop stretching the page with pictures that are far too large.*


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> DAT POP for Orton
> 
> It never fails every week


And it never will, the only man badass enough to take on The Rock


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not a huge Orton fan but he does need a decent storyliine heading into Wrestlemania.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger is a fucking botchamania legend. When the BotchaMania wing opens in the WWE HOF he's first in.

Wellness Policy fails? Check
Unable to unhook the MITB Briefcase? Check
0 ability to wrestle? Check
0 ability to cut a promo? Check
Drops Micheal Cole on his head @ WrestleMania? Check


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> :lmao Miz has been getting owned so much lately


Karma cashing in it's receipt for Miz getting engaged to Maryse


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lmao, King just lied through his fucking teeth.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Huge pop for Orton.


Flame of Olympus said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Rock won't be there.


Rock is on RAW live next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School Raw. 

If Todd Pettingil shows up, I'll hang myself.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please let Orton turn heel at WM and jack "This Fire Burns" for his music and feud with Punk. Would be great for both of them.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

old school raw


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



checkcola said:


> Orton as a babyface has become like ADR (when he was heel), that not this guy again...


This X10000000


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JAROTO said:


> I agree . That was stupid. He said USA was the best country in the world! WTF?! Where's his mexican pride?


*lol yeah it was. He should have said something like, "I'm a proud Mexican and I love this country." *


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton with a big pop as usual. What happens? Filler match and pointless Mania feud for another year running.



LadyCroft said:


> *lol yeah it was. He should have said something like, "I'm a proud Mexican and I love this country." *


Can't do that, gotta put over the ol' country. :vince5


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole: But you watch Smackdown right? 

Lawler: OF COURSE!

Jerry Lawler: professional liar.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> https://twitter.com/TripleH
> Triple H made it to twitter


YEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAH!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bill O'Riley cries in his beer that he can't go upside Chris Matthews' head like that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

3hr show and cant give wrestlers 40 second entrances yet can give minutes to movie trailers that involve wrestlers who aren't even in the damn trailer, fpalm fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old School RAW? Well, we used to use 3 hour RAWs as specials... so er, seeing as its a special, and you're going old school, this should be a 2 hour show... right? Please?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Dutch is doing great mic work, but Swagger and this angle is still horrible. Del Rio was decent.
> 
> Old school RAW? great. Hoping to see Rock with a old school 1999 theme next week.



Can you imagine? DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING? *musical interlude* The Rock's laying the Smackdown *more music* The Rock says.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Triple H created a twitter account, and used an old picture with long hair. Looks like someone regrets their haircut.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Turn Orton heel and give him the WHC.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


> Swagger is a fucking botchamania legend. When the BotchaMania wing opens in the WWE HOF he's first in.
> 
> Wellness Policy fails? Check
> Unable to unhook the MITB Briefcase? Check
> ...


That last one is not bad at all actually.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guys concerned over wet spots on another dude's ass.
Wrestling = not the least bit homosexual at all.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> Old School Raw.
> 
> If Todd Pettingil shows up, I'll hang myself.


Need more Sean Mooney!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In all honesty as a former construction worker they did indeed take my job. But this feud is lame. Did I already miss Mark Henry?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



H.I.M. said:


> Lmao, King just lied through his fucking teeth.


*He does it all the time :lmao*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The hell? Trips is on Twitter?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm amazed we haven't seen a "Weed The People" sign yet.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Layla even corpses in her tweets


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did they really just declare Triple H's first tweet breaking news? :lmao :lmao I...I don't even.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:HHH got a twitter now? :HHH2


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I want the shield


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Old School Raw means that they won't mention Twitter and shit, right? Right?


They'll probably have Hacksaw Jim Duggan Tout "Hoooooooooo."


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Awesome T-Bone Suplex by Orton!


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> Old School RAW? Well, we used to use 3 hour RAWs as specials... so er, seeing as its a special, and you're going old school, this should be a 2 hour show... right? Please?


Maybe we should expect 4hr RAW specials now?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> Old School Raw.
> 
> If Todd Pettingil shows up, I'll hang myself.


Out of excitement? Pettingill would make my year.


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

swagger and that other dude with him is so boring... hope alberto retains the title in wrestlemania


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rocky Mark said:


> Dutch actually mistaked Miz for a journalist ? I guess he couldn't buy him as a wrestler


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Randy's 5 moves of doom!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Twitter gonna try and keep Hunter to only 140 characters?

R.I.P Twitter :HHH2 :buried


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao 

:jpl and his sweaty taint


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ERAHGERD! TRIPLE ERCH HAS TWITTER. @TripleH


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> I'm amazed we haven't seen a "Weed The People" sign yet.


*
They probably confiscated every sign related to Swagger and his stash*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



federerthegreatest said:


> WWE setting such a bad example letting Swagger get away with that.


They've set worst examples. :vince


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

From out of nowhere!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!!!rton


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TIME TO BURY THE INTERNETZ :buried :HHH2


:jpl


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well that match sure served a purpose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

US CHAMPION JOBS AGAIN!!! 

Yeow!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao It had to be from outta nowhere


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Treadmill.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FROM OUT OF NOWHERE! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton killing them mid card champions! :jay2


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Waste of time >_>


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's Cody Rhodes up to these days? Jobbing like a boss?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> :HHH got a twitter now? :HHH2


how many wrestlers will he bury on twitter


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Secondary titles mean absolutely NOTHING!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RKO! :mark:


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

From Out of Nowhere


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And this raw started out so well...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RKO... saw it coming.. OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

bullllshiiiit


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I did not notice this before but RKO has put on some weight recently.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MITB/US Champ jobbing.

The future.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope Cesaro doesn't become the next Barrett.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They really let this piece of garbage Orton beat Cesaro, ugh.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well that was stupid.

Do the IC or US titles mean anything these days?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Ill never understand why people still go crazy for BLANDY ORTON. Guy is just going through the motions


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus, that was worse than WWE's usual jobbing. Shit, Khali had more offense than Cesaro.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> They'll probably have Hacksaw Jim Duggan Tout "Hoooooooooo."


Catalanotto will be thrilled.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It is fucking stupid how champs losing doesn't make the belt change hands. Either have champs wrestle less or make that shit change hands. I prefer the former.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shit booking at its finest. And people call this good... SMH


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


>


*Damn, that looks nasty.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Someone on the board last week said if Cesaro loses (and he did) you set him back 4 months.. We'll that's two losses in a row-He's back to the IPhone 4S as it stands..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We don't like our mid card title holders winning here at the WWE..


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What the hell is he going to do for Mania? Besides not giving a fuck like a champ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Way to bury your US champion by having him keep losing to Orton.
Do wwe champions ever win non title matches>


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck that rotisserie chicken and his half-ass stunner.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> Awesome T-Bone Suplex by Orton!


T-Bone Suplex? Don't you mean a throw? :cole3


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Do something with Orton or get rid of him. I'm tired of seeing promising young heels jobbing to a guy who's going no where.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Don't worry, Cesaro will get his win back next week.

:joe


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please come out shield, I believe in you!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KO Bossy said:


> Can you imagine? DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING? *musical interlude* The Rock's laying the Smackdown *more music* The Rock says.


That would be incredible. Add to it one of the $800 shirts, awesome. Rock still has some of them, he wore one for the Pain and Gain movie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great ending


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought one of the Primetime Players was injured.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ptp? Dafuq?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can anybody sum up what happened so far?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP? I thought Darren Young was injured.

Or are they just going to replace Young with a random black guy and hope nobody notices the difference. JTG maybe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I guess that match had a point.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bryan finally fulfilling his burying promise from so long ago.

MAD OX


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

man this team hell no shit is hilarious

especially daniel bryan.. he is like one of the few new wrestlers i like


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

EXCUSE ME, TOO... as well.

Maddox is an awesome troll.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Dazzler


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

kane and bryan burrying the PTP


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Maddox is great


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Raw just got prettier!*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP! :mark::mark::mark:
Millions o Dollars.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Maddox is such a douche. lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*"Excuse me too... as well..."

What?*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus i'm so sick of this 5 year old character they have Bryan playing he needs to get fucking serious again.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Isn't Darren Young injured?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Primetime Players gettin' DAT BREAK.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Excuse me too...as well"

LMAO I love Brad so much


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Team Brickie?


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta love Brad Maddox.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BEEF MODE POWER PLAY


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:mark: Maddox GOAT WRESTLER/REF/COMMENTATOR/ASSISTING GM


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Team Brickie. LOL.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Team Bricki.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This Raw is so dull.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vickie's "excuse me!" just dislodged wax from my ear. *shudder*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*#TeamBricky*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHOUTING SHOUTING SHOUTING: The Show


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whos this cunt


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Asenath said:


> Fuck that rotisserie chicken and his half-ass stunner.


Haha you rule.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why do all of the segments in the WWE seem so fake and scripted compared to TNA?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love Brad Maddox. :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Maddox tapping dat ass :bateman

#TeamBrickie


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is it just me or is Brad Maddox incredibly dislikable by nature?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Everyone is that segment was an insufferable cunt.

And yet the PTP will be killed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh Jesus Herbert Christ.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#TeamMaddox ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow them talking over each going will get old fast. Just let Brad talk, he is gold


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orton seems like he's put on weight the last couple months. He's just all that "slender" anymore.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha, fucking Maddox. Gold, I tell ya.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brad Maddox is officially the best thing on this show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wonder if :jpl will do anything like this on twitter:

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zlit3WOM5rI/TY8focRh5HI/AAAAAAAABtY/PTvwqSn2ysY/s1600/Mike+Coles+******+Tweets.jpg


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Maddox is ace.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

But wasn't Darren Young...


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



xwmstormx said:


> I did not notice this before but RKO has put on some weight recently.


Probably the travel and the.kind of diet that comes with it.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cesaro will be fine, stop bitching, you idiots


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brad :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE BASHAMS!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

For fuck sake, not this.. this is like 9 years ago!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they showing this again?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> PTP? I thought Darren Young was injured.
> 
> Or are they just going to replace Young with a random black guy and hope nobody notices the difference. JTG maybe.


sounds like something the fed would do :StephenA


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Classic


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh for fuck sake..

STAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they showing shit from 8 years ago?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they playing this old promo?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Memories!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they showing this? Even their filler is uninspired.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Those Wrestlemania clips classic


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Brad Maddox is GOD. He makes me laugh so much

This should be a funny match


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Orlando jordan hahahahaha


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF THIS COMMERCIALLL LOL WHAT?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JBL being DA GAWD

Edit: I agree, they have to make a segment relating to everthing these days, even the Oscars.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I miss JBL


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No matches but an irrelevant eight year old promo?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What the fuck? WHY!? SO RANDOM AS FUCK :lol


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

the closest cena will ever get to being in a REAL film


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought Darren Young tore up his knee....?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zlit3WOM5rI/TY8focRh5HI/AAAAAAAABtY/PTvwqSn2ysY/s1600/Mike+Coles+******+Tweets.jpg


*What the fuck :lmao*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT NOSTALGIA


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wtf is this


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hype videos for WM21! Yay! Wait...


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

dafuq is this cena shit


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait, I thought Darren Young suffered a leg injury that put him out for 6 months?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*:lmao this is awesome!*


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Of course they show CENA's promo...


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

aint nobody watching tna cmon bruh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brad the GOAT MADDOX killed in that segment!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And this is when the beginning of the end began, with the Cena era.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This one sucks. Taxi Driver is easily the best one.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why The Fuck didn't they make the Blindfold match for The Divas Match? I want to see Chicks in Blindfold matches

DAMMIT WWE


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> Can anybody sum up what happened so far?


Recaps
Ads
Heyman speared Vince, Brock was intercepted by Trips, bled, Trips pissed himself
Recaps
Ads
Ryback fucked Ziggles
Recaps
Ads
Punk Taker promo without Taker
Recaps
Ads
Khali/Henry
Recaps
Ads
MizTV with Weedie boy
Recaps
Ads
Orton/Cesaro
Shitty Cena promo ad


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Will Orton ever be involved in a feud ever again?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No good content so they have to replay a spot from eight years ago?

At least it's something entertaining I guess.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Can you imagine? DO YOU SMELL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING? *musical interlude* The Rock's laying the Smackdown *more music* The Rock says.


:mark: :mark:

The Rock says... Know your role! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> WTF THIS COMMERCIALLL LOL WHAT?


Never seen the movie they're spoofing I'm guessing.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why are they showing a 9 year old video package? Like, in its entirety? Like, that promo was longer than 80 percent of all Divas matches.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sold, I'm buying WM21.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JBL could win an Oscar


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Borias said:


> I miss JBL


He's on smackdown every week lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh my god

no, no no.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Wonder if :jpl will do anything like this on twitter:
> 
> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zlit3WOM5rI/TY8focRh5HI/AAAAAAAABtY/PTvwqSn2ysY/s1600/Mike+Coles+******+Tweets.jpg


ROFL is that real? When the hell did that happen, don't use twitter at all.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JBL dah Acting GAWD :mark:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't wait for WM 21!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I just remember Mania 21 for Lita's face being about 3 shades lighter than the rest of her body.


WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?! :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Of course they show CENA's promo...


Well I doubt they'll show the Angle/Hemme one... :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh Sheamus? Good, I needed to make dinner.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If they were gonna show one of the WM21 skits, they should've shown the "you talking to me?" one.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus Oscar Snubs. 

I would have rather seen that with Booker T & Goldust.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, I'm so pumped up for WrestleMania 21!


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



federerthegreatest said:


> WWE setting such a bad example letting Swagger get away with that.


Er... why? For one, this is not a sport, drugs do not effect you unless you turn up high, which would be deserving of punishment I agree. But WWE said it best: what he does in his own time is his own business; they can't be responsible for everything their guys do outside of their shows and premesis. These are real people, they do stuff, sometimes said stuff is dumb; why should WWE change their plans just to punish someone? That's what the law is for.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE'RE THE WWE. WE'RE MAINSTREAM. WE HAVE AN ACTOR AS WORLD CHAMPION. HI GLENN BECK.

PLEASE ACCEPT US AS MAINSTREAM :vince :vince :vince


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF are they doing with Raw. Just throwing shit against the wall


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH FIRST tout
http://www.tout.com/m/q3gx56


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop trying to go Hollywood WWE...stop living in the past.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus oscar snubs wtf, get to fuck


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Last year Sheamus was on the road to being World Champion. This here he's letting us know his Oscar Snubs. Either way I want him off my tv.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus' Oscar Snubs. 

This is the road to Wrestlemania folks.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sheamus Oscar snubs?? Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This show getting better..

:lmao


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What year is this? 2005?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why not show the Basic Instinct parody?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta buy WrestleMania 21 this April!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Skybs said:


> *What the fuck :lmao*


You don't remember this? GLAAD was all over Cole and WWE's ass after this :lol


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> Why do all of the segments in the WWE seem so fake and scripted compared to TNA?


What is Tna?
oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guys what is Cody Rhodes up to these days? Is he jobbing like a boss still?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A ginga-haired Irishman talking about the Oscars. Who cares? Why care?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> If they were gonna show one of the WM21 skits, they should've shown the "you talking to me?" one.


Yeah, those were fantastic.. But the punch line came from Batista, and I am sure they don't want to showcase him.

Loved the parts with Big Show in those too :lmao:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE. This isn't mid June. This is Mania season. WTF are you guys doing?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince just can't come to terms with the fact that he and WWE will never be accepted by Hollywood and the mainstream media.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I remember that. That was pretty good.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> That would be incredible. Add to it one of the $800 shirts, awesome. Rock still has some of them, he wore one for the Pain and Gain movie.


Its so sad that they stopped having him come out with his electrifying $800 shirts. Then they just had him come out in his own t-shirts after that. The shirts helped give him that extra bit of flair. Same with his khaki dress pants and his pairs of $500 dollar shoes.

And the glasses...except for the night he originally returned 2 years back I don't think I've seen him wear them once. How can you tip your glasses and give the eyebrow when there are NO GLASSES?

Or the sideburns...fuck, its like he's a shadow of his former self.

Imagine if he'd been off TV for months and he came back at that Raw rocking all of the old school Rock trademarks? Epic.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That old clip was the best part of the show. It let me remember a time when WWE was actually good and put on entertaining shows.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Marty Jennetty


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

teambrickie trending world wide. BOOYAH Brad Ratings Maddox


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus oscar snubs best segement

said by no one ever


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is he really talking about that rapping puppet at the Oscars?

I've seen it all.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

so they are showing us promotion vids of an 8 year old PPV..huh..


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These Axe Apollo commercials are stupid.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brad Maddox GOATing it in that backstage segment


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus Oscar Snubs

The wrong kind of S.O.S.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

sheamus oscar snubs


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


Because the quality of a show translates to the number of viewers? I'm guessing you weren't an Arrested Development fan...


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

that wm 21 promo was godly.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait, Punk cut a promo about Taker tonight? I started watching at the Del RIo/Zeb Nazi segment


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> Sheamus Oscar Snubs.
> 
> I would have rather seen that with Booker T & Goldust.


You mean Booker T and Eddie Guerrero spoofing Pulp Fiction?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ugh...this show is boring as fuck.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ugh. Why are they doing this to Sheamus? Just have Ambrose come out and tell him to shut up.

:no:


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Too bad WWE, none of your crappy movies will ever win an Oscar no matter how much Vince fellates himself to the idea.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus Oscar Snubs is going to become about making fun of Wade.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> HHH FIRST tout
> http://www.tout.com/m/q3gx56


LOL. First a tweet and now this, I predict Hunter will have sent his first email by hour 3 :HHH2


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like Five Hour Energy Girl more than Five Hour Energy Guy.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> HHH FIRST tout
> http://www.tout.com/m/q3gx56


Triple HHH to bury superstars through social media :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> Er... why? For one, this is not a sport, drugs do not effect you unless you turn up high, which would be deserving of punishment I agree. But WWE said it best: what he does in his own time is his own business; they can't be responsible for everything their guys do outside of their shows and premesis. These are real people, they do stuff, sometimes said stuff is dumb; why should WWE change their plans just to punish someone? That's what the law is for.


Because the policy states use of Marijuana is against the Wellness policy. Your argument can be applied to say someone who was arrested for DUI for alcohol (see Santino, Alex Riley, Jimmy Uso ect) that isn't against the Wellness policy. 

This proves they will waive the policy when it interferes in their story-lines. Which is an outright joke. Only suspending the performers when it's "convenient" for the business makes the policy a farce.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Before I see a movie, I always want to hear Sheamus' opinion first...


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why did they just show a random 8 year old PPV hype promo? :lmao 

This fucking company.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> If they were gonna show one of the WM21 skits, they should've shown the "you talking to me?" one.


Cause 90% of the people in that promo don't work for them anymore.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> sheamus oscar snubs


Wwe is really fucking up on their RTWM this year.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seamus with his thoughts on the Oscars sure is going to be some riveting television. Bet he comes out cracking jokes like the wacky and zany but still too cool for school laid back kinda guy he is.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages












unk2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL. First a tweet and now this, I predict Hunter will have sent his first email by hour 3 :HHH2


Shawn Michaels ‏@ShawnMichaels

To say I've had an amusing time texting my buddy is an understatement. Yes, Hunter is now on twitter.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



DwayneAustin said:


> LOL. First a tweet and now this, I predict Hunter will have sent his first email by hour 3 :HHH2


Looks like he downloaded his first porno before going out to face Lesnar.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"a real american" jack thwagger :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


I'm sorry man but TNA is quality right now. I started watching it last year and I feel it's much better than Raw.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If I hear Cole say "Devil U Devil U E" fast as fuck like that one more fucking time...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger vs. Miz. Oh the show just gets better and better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'd pay to see Hardcore Holly come from out of nowhere and just pummel the shit out of Sheamus, shoot. Just for the hell of it. Fake ass tough guy.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



#Mark said:


> Why did they just show a random 8 year old PPV hype promo? :lmao
> 
> This fucking company.
> 
> ...


To foreshadow another WM where Cena wins the WWE Championship.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LKRocks said:


> Wait, Punk cut a promo about Taker tonight? I started watching at the Del RIo/Zeb Nazi segment


No. People just inferred.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Just give me Punk vs Cena please. This show has been a drag.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Someone should tout that pic of HHH wetting himself


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I ain't toutin' shit.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz getting jobbed out again! Yes plz


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'd pay to see Hardcore Holly come from out of nowhere and just pummel the shit out of Sheamus, shoot. Just for the hell of it. Fake ass tough guy.


A Hardcore Holly reference? Love it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> I like Five Hour Energy Girl more than Five Hour Energy Guy.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If i keep drinking this whiskey i am not going to see 4 am


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

what the hell is this ginger snap wearing???


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can somebody tout out "NOBODY CARES ABOUT HHH-LESNAR"

Oh Jesus. Sheamus-Wade @ Mania.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You guys hear that stainding ovation Sheamus got? yeah me neither


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope the Shield comes out and kills this goof.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What the fuck is this. Sheamus is so weird


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why not show the Basic Instinct parody?


lol showing stacys snatch would be to educational for the kiddies wwe is aiming to keep them in the 40 year old virgin mold so there viewing figures dont drop even more .


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Who gives a shit about Sheamus' opinions on the Oscars?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus is unbearable, gonna watch me some New Girl on DVR


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another week closer to Mania, and ONE match is officially confirmed. Granted, the WWE title match will be confirmed tonight, but even Trips/Lesnar isn't official yet. 

This doesn't even feel like the Road to Wrestlemania. 

Lord, here's more filler. Oscar snubs? Lord, please.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


It barely makes it past 40 pages because no one is in there trying to entertain themselves and other members thanks to the show being mind numbingly bad.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Slenderman with hair


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How many dam Oscar references is Cole gonna make in one segment? Yeah you're so cool and current WWE!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Looks like he downloaded his first porno before going out to face Lesnar.


:bron2 #WetPatch


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll admit,. Sheamus can rock a tux, even if this segment is fucking pointless.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not to over react. But first; they allow blood all over their show at the beginning of the night. For weeks now we've had Rock cussing all over the place. We've got Zeb Coulter in a gimmick that honestly is made to get on the wrong side of people And now, Sheamus is going to piss on the people at the Oscars? Is it me, or do WWE seem like they've finally given up on being squeaky clean and trying to be accepted by Hollywood and the general non-fan masses? 

I find it hard to believe that some of this doesn't at least have a little to do with Linda giving up on her joke of a political campaign.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


Yeah live thread pages mean SO MUCH right? We obviously have less fans that discuss it on this forum so fuck off. TNA is great in quality right now, and the ones that do discuss it weekly are fine with how the thread is. There's less to bitch about


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh look, it's...


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck off Sheamus you boring twat.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Look at that pale bitch in that suit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't even know anymore.


I just don't....know.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow..here comes a great segment...oh boy


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck off Sheamus, you cunt.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This show started so well, but it's going a bit downhill now.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Okay, there is the small chance of Swagger still getting his deserved burial. FROM THE MIZ :LMAO Small chance, but that would be the ULTIMATE humiliation :lmao


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This lead to Barrett right?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE's doing an amazing job selling WrestleMania 29 tonight.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who gives a shit about Sheamus' opinions on the Oscars?


There you go.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh get off fella


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"A Real American" Jack Swagger.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Bo Dallas better be in DALLAS tonight*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop stalling!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LOOK EVERYONE WE'RE MAINSTREAM :vince


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus is such a bully. He'd be the Biff Tannen of WWE if Thwagger weren't already the Biff Tannen of WWE.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What IS this


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is setting up to HOLLYWOOD MEGA STAR WADE BARRETT isn't it.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MONDAY...NIGHT...RAW!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus Oscar Snubs? WWE just sent me to a whole new level of hell...


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God damn, this is gonna be terrible.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Saturday Morning Slam is better than this shit. This show so far tonight has been a trainwreck.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OSCARS OSCARS OSCARS WE'RE MAINSTREAM PLEASE ACCEPT US HOLLYWOOD WE'RE MAINSTREAM :vince :vince2 :vince :vince2


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Sheamus with a suit?

.... :|*


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus rocks. Wade Barrett getting buried.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow...Sheamus is an asshole.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

...

...

...

...

...


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wade Barrett? The fuck?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



the fox said:


> What is Tna?
> oh i remembered that irrelevant show that 6 people here watching weekly and its thread here barely make it past 40 pages


Wow I was just asking a question. I'm sorry that you feel so bitter about any question that involves TNA.

Anyways, for anybody that's not a mark. Is it just me or are the backstage promo's by 90% of the guys back stage these days horribly acted out? It's like their not even trying to hide the fact that their acting. Like their reading off of a script. If you look at the way things where about five years ago or other promotions like TNA you don't get that. Am I the only one who notices that?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE: What Writers, Eh?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yes. Sheamus/Barrett WM feud!


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can we snub Raw during Social Media Smackdown?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You tell 'em Sheamus :barrett1


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Looks like he downloaded his first porno before going out to face Lesnar.


You forget who his wife is. I bet he MADE his first porno before going out to face Lesnar.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they trying to get main stream attention?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol Still waiting for Sheamus to be funny as well.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

RAW 
IS 
COMMERCIALS :vince2


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does anyone care about Wade Barrett?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God damn it.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This movie again? Barrett was hardly even in the trailer


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LigerJ81 said:


> Slenderman with hair


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love how fucking caricatured Sheamus' character is and he even fucking backs it up himself. zero depth or substance at all.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Okay, so Sheamus/Barrett is happening at Mania.

I'm all right with that. I know Sheamus will win, but it would be huge for Barrett if they'd throw him a W.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

yay trailers.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Who's that Wade Barus the gingy is speaking aboot? Must be related to Paul "Walrus" Heyman. Burry the man! :


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*In an hour and a half we have seen more movie trailers than matches...*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guess its Barrett vs Sheamus at WM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A Sheamus vs. Wade feud? Fuck you.

And another Dead Man Down commercial? Fuck you with a broom handle.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus being a fucking ass to Barret for no reason is awful booking >_>


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy fuck, trying to push shitty WWE films much?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, so he's going to feud with Barrett for Mania. I wonder what Randy is going to be doing then.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wade Barrett? Can someone tell me where is he in this trailer?!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another fucking mobie trailer, count how many times you see barret


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Please stop letting people remake Pink Floyd songs.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Sheamus is being a........bully. When has Barret ever provoked him? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is WWE promoting their shitty movies more than WM?

Also, what has Wade done to deserve being made fun of anyway? He hasn't exactly been heeling it up lately.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *Bo Dallas better be in DALLAS tonight*


LC, PLEASE! :frustrate


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> WWE's doing an amazing job selling WrestleMania 29 tonight.


That's not coming up, is it?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett would sell his grandmother to try to get over....and ultimately fail.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How many movie trailers have we seen tonight?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE, fucking hell. fpalm


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Not this shit again*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:StephenA why?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That's the THIRD movie ad on Raw tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn, Sheamus/Barrett feuding over Barrett having a small role in a movie!


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How many trailers?!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:vince5

OSCARS?! SEE WHAT YOU'RE MISSING OUT ON DAMMIT??

This is fucking cringeworthy.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This could be worse than that time Edge and Booker feuded over the Shampoo spot.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I didn't know you could win an Oscar when you movie isn't out yet.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cant give wrestlers proper entrances yet let this ginger looking goofball ramble about utter nonsense, now they're showing another movie trailer, how many tonight 4 this company fpalm fpalm


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Was it just me, or was Wade Barrett not in that trailer?


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're really building sheamus for an IC title match? 

1. way to completely tell Barrett to go fuck himself
2. how the mighty have fallen. will Sheamus be jobbing on Superstars by this time next year?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man the WWE has just become a promotional commercial machine. Moreso than anytime in there history. Jesus fuck, someone in there corporate office is all about SYNERGY! SYNERGY! SYNERGY! And it just seems so out of place.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They are showing commercials during the show.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Chris waltz winning for SA in

DJANGO 


Is the only note worthy occurance from the Oscars


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What are we going to get next, a Brodus/Tensai road buddy flick?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck off this shit already.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have to say: Dead Man Down looked good until shit started blowing up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> That's the THIRD movie ad on Raw tonight.


You mean the Turd Movie ad?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *In an hour and a half we have seen more movie trailers than matches...*


Why don't you buy some film tickets to see them all? :vince


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Leave my TV you ginger whore! Leave my TV Sheamus! LEAVE!!!!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Everyone getting trolled by THE FOX.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry. What does he have against Barrett? 

I'm sorry. Sheamus just looks like a dick.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao Barrett as henchman # 4


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Total Package said:


> Does anyone care about Wade Barrett?


no. if they do they should stop now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't believe people actually sit through WWE shows to watch for 5 minute "classic" matches and mark out over them. fpalm


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Raw is brought to you by WWE Films: Please Watch Our Shitty Movies.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lmao wade is getting buried


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Be a STAR Sheamus


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

hitler mustache on barrett.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HAHAHAHAHAHA SHEAMUS THE TROLL


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"I didn't even realize Cauliflower was in this clip..."
—Sheamus


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*So that's Barret's role on the movie? 

Oh lord :lmao*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Next face of the company right here.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God this is fucking terrible.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dinobot said:


> Was it just me, or was Wade Barrett not in that trailer?


He is in it but it's a brief glimpse. Him and a few guys are shown behind a car during gunfire.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus is taking a gigantic shit on Barret right now.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is garbage on top of garbage. We were promised Zack Ryder vs Catering tonight on Zack Ryder's twitter. Let's watch that instead.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Somebody hit the Shield music, please.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well this show certainly dove off of a FUCKING CLIFF.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No doubt if this was The Roid speaking we'd have got Cole and King giggling like the pricks they are.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A big ol' barrel of cunts


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol lobster head


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:rofl


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is actually kind of funny


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus taking the piss is hilarious :lmao.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao

What the fuck is this?


AND for WM21, they need to show BASIC INSTINCTS.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Clique said:


> That's the THIRD movie ad on Raw tonight.


Think it's the fourth actually. 1 is too much.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus is being really bitchy and cunty here. Feels like a Divas promo.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If this isn't leading to Barrett vs Sheamus they can f*ck off.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is...a tactic to get WWE fans to see your movie. I guess. In opposite land, maybe.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The irony of Sheamus calling people out on their comedy and acting skills. Intentional?


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is such a shitty product, that i just can't take it anymore!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why not Orton vs Sheamus at WM? They built this match for months and instead doing a boring Sheamus/Barrett match that nobody cares about, ridiculous.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett please give this asshole a Bullhammer.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Are they really trying to build a feud between these 2 on this??


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This burial of Wade Barrett brought to you by Dead Man Down.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Every face in WWE is Dane Cook. 

That isn't a good thing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If Barrett comes out and punches this dick in the face, then he is totally justified. He takes up TV time just to bitch the guy out over a movie role?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll give Sheamus credit, he was fucking hilarious in burying Barrett! :lol


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Honestly, honestly, honestly, honestly, honestly

Shut up Sheamus you shit


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Like I said, fucking pointless. The jokes aren't funny, and the crowd's dead as shit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well, Sheamus will not be offered a spot on MST3K/Rifftrax.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does anybody else feel like we should be two and a half hours into this show already?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I swear, in the WWE all of the faces are heels. Barrett didn't even start this. Seriously, what a dick.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Or even better, somebody JAWS this goof


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



#Mark said:


> Old School RAW.. I could dig that. Hope we see SHIEKY BABY again like last time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Probably not. He'll just rant about Hogan again. lol.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Loving the music from barrett


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> Wow I was just asking a question. I'm sorry that you feel so bitter about any question that involves TNA.
> 
> Anyways, for anybody that's not a mark. Is it just me or are the backstage promo's by 90% of the guys back stage these days horribly acted out? It's like their not even trying to hide the fact that their acting. Like their reading off of a script. If you look at the way things where about five years ago or other promotions like TNA you don't get that. Am I the only one who notices that?


No you're right. If you look how they used to do it they purposely used to try and do it so it looked like stuff was just happening backstage and the cameras managed to catch it. Now though, it's 100% TV show esque. People even stand their like mongs at times waiting for the camera to pan over to them, and every conversation starts perfectly just as the "scene" begins.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett corpsing by laughing at abysmal promo


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Brodus Clay said:


> Sheamus being a fucking ass to Barret for no reason is awful booking >_>


WWE has entered bizarro land recently where the good guys are assholes, corporate ass-kissers and chairmen are faces, and the underdogs are heels. Also commercials are the main part of the show.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't believe I'm saying this...but save me Wade! Save me!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This might be the worst feud of all time


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow, Barrett's music is terrible.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett just sucks so bad :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why didn't Sheamus criticize Cena's acting?


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even Barrett was laughing when he said HOLLYWOOD SUPERSTAR


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wade Barrett is awesome. Sheamus is awesome. I hope they steal the show at WM, and they have a chance to have the best match of the PPV.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't even think that even Barrett can save this segment from being complete crap.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So....is Sheamus going for a lower tier belt now?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dead man down.. straight to dvd.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Half way done the show...


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is so gay.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barret pulling the "I want to be The Rock" card?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The crowd is so pumped for this


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"A worldwide global movie star."
Doesn't sound anything like World Heavyweight Champion. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not Orton vs Sheamus at WM? They built this match for months and instead doing a boring Sheamus/Barrett match that nobody cares about, ridiculous.


Agreed. See how over Orton is? Turn him heel and get him some mega-heat. Barrett has lost clean to Orton and others already, he is nothing at the moment. Pointless match for Sheamus, who they want as a big babyface.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's with all the movie trailers? I feel like I'm sitting at the theatre, waiting for something amazing to start, but instead I'm home, watching a messy stream of Sheamus playing movie critic.

*sigh*


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> I'm sorry. What does he have against Barrett?
> 
> I'm sorry. Sheamus just looks like a dick.


Remember this is the guy that stole Del Rio's car and mocked his ethnicity as a face. WWE logic.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Enough promo vince?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They just can't write a good 3 hours show. They just can't.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus should give Barrett a black eye. For the lulz.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dead Man Down = The story of us after watching 3 hours of raw.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> Well this show certainly dove off of a FUCKING CLIFF.


Second time in as many weeks that this feud has directly caused Raw to fall off of said "FUCKING CLIFF"


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



kregnaz said:


> Barrett just sucks so bad :lmao



Seriously what do people like about him? Everyone is bitching about Sheamus but they both suck


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Be a STAR


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

World Wide Premier of "Dead Man Down"?

Which Taco Bell location is this happening at?


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barret should mention how Sheamus got his ass kicked by Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love me some Colin Farrell, but Dead Man Down should bomb solely because of WWE's assbackwards promotion of it right now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Why not Orton vs Sheamus at WM? They built this match for months and instead doing a boring Sheamus/Barrett match that nobody cares about, ridiculous.


Who the fuck knows. Hopefully this feud is actually the jumping off point for Sheamus v Orton at Mania. There's still like 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BE A STAR.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Wade wont get his Academy Award until next year, Sheamus, you noob.


:hitgirl*


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, so Barrett and Sheamus at WrestleMania. Great...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sigh.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What a pathetic segment.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Feud starts over a small movie role. DAT WWE CREATIVE TEAM!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has Sheamus ever been in a hollywood movie? Sounds like he is just jealous that Barrett is in a movie and he is not.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow, Barrett's nose really is a disaster, isn't it?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Barrett vs. Sheamus for the IC Title at Wrestlemania gets a thumbs up in my book.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thought that was a good promo. Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is YOUR road to wrestlemania ladies and gents


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zero fucks given by the crowd.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And, zero build for their (assumed) Mania match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Troll sheamus, saying barrett having a small dick


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is so pathetic


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This shit is what I call entertainment. I'm laughing my head off at how bad it is.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Every face in WWE is Dane Cook.
> 
> That isn't a good thing.


Very good comparison. It's irritating.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Every face in WWE is Dane Cook.
> 
> That isn't a good thing.


Could any comparison to Dane Cook be construed as good? But yeah, that's pretty accurate.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

WHY THE FUCK IS THE GOOD GUY BEING SUCH A FUCKING BULLY!!! IT MAKES NO SENSE!!! FUCK THIS SHHIIITT!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're giving Sheamus lowrent Roid material. What a horrible direction that character has gone in...


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE SHIELD


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This segment would fit quite well in an Adam Sandler movie.


It's that bad.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE SHIELD!!!

i mark

i mark!! :


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BUSINESS IS GOING TO PICK UP. FUCK YEAH.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eduard Khil said:


> Why didn't Sheamus criticize Cena's acting?


some oscar winning acting from him below


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol @ them smiling at each other like goofs. :lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's funny is I bet Sheamus and Wade Barrett both drink together on the road all the time.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Shield promo tonight :mark:*


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So The Shield has beaten Sheamus in back to back matches and he's out there shit talking Wade Barrett? Makes sense.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They let Sheamus get all the material to bury the fuck out of Barrett, and Barrett still did a million times better in his promo, and his promo wasn't anything special either.

Edit: And Wade Barrett trends worldwide. :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Seriously what do people like about him? Everyone is bitching about Sheamus but they both suck


Sheamus at least has good matches. Barrett is just boring overall.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Don't know why everyone is complaining. Sheamus and Barret usually have great matches together.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Shield to challenge Taker.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



HockeyGoalieEh said:


> Does anybody else feel like we should be two and a half hours into this show already?


You mean we aren't? Sweet Jesus.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Only thing I can say about that segment is......


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










Shield..


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't care what anyone says, Sheamus was funny in that segment.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THErealLEGACY said:


> Seriously what do people like about him? Everyone is bitching about Sheamus but they both suck


Sheamus is good in the ring, but I can't stand how big of an bully/asshole/waste of time his character is. And he's the face!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Are those Taco Bell grillers just glorified 7-11 taquitos?

Because I could honestly go for like 3 of them right now. :lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The shield tonight wooooooooooooooo


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD PROMO SHIELD PROMO SHIELD PROMO :mark:


----------



## criipsii (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How cool would it be if we got to see some wrestling


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wtf King's joke made no sense "Wade has more talent in his big finger than he does in his little finger".


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield Promo
YES YES YES


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

I wish I could just fast forward this shit to the Punk-Cena Match because this is fucking horrible at the moment.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Shield! Finally something that will prevent me from running into traffic from watching that Sheamus/Barrett garbage.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, even Sheamus and Barrett knew that promo was shit.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The RTWM this year is abysmal. When a wrestling companies priority is to push their B-grade movies over their primary product you know we have trouble. Spending money on big draws like The Rock or Lesnar doesn't make you look any more competitive or exciting; it just shows how out of touch those in charge are.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> lol @ them smiling at each other like goofs. :lol


They're a couple of cheeky bloats m8


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Shield?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Every face in WWE is Dane Cook.
> 
> That isn't a good thing.


Even Dane Cook isn't that bad.

Now Jack Black, on the other hand...


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is the Rock appearing via-satellite tonight?


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Sheamus and Barrett promo wasn't bad. Sheamus actually came through from what I thought would be a travesty based on what the announce team was selling it as. The dialogue seemed authentic and sounded like two brutes enjoying themselves in spite of each other.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*This is really a good example of why fans like heels more than faces... the faces, for the most part, are unbearable. And in many cases hypocrites... such as ADR speaking out against bullies all the while he is bullying Big Show. And this with Sheamus is just awful. *


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looks like we might get a proper Barrett vs Sheamus feud.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If they wouldn't make Sheamus talk so much I would like him more.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Feud starts over a small movie role. DAT WWE CREATIVE TEAM!!!


Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE games?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The worst part is the biggest part of the show is something we've already seen 100 times and is almost guaranteed to have some kind of a screwy finish.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lol :lol there was just a commercial that said "BIG TIME SLUTS!" and I had to do a double take to hear that they said "BIG TIME SLOTS" instead :lol :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh Boy a SHIELD promo? Please tell us more about justice... Since your hired goons...#WWELOGIC


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crap, forgot that Raw was on. What the hell has happened so far?


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Iwc: "Grrr All the Faces are nothing but smiling goody two shoes, Fuck this Shit"

Faces start being more cocky 

IWc: "Grrr Faces are now such jerks their basically heels, Fuck this shit"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *Wade wont get his Academy Award until next year, Sheamus, you noob.
> 
> 
> :hitgirl*


Everyone knows WWE Studios was just gearing up to get early buzz on "Dead Man Down" for next year's award season.

Sheamus can't Hollywood.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well now that HHH Vs. Lesnar is set....

get ready for the Gong tonight after CM Punk loses!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE games?


dreary me if true :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How much time before AA OUT OF NOWHERE followed by TAKER OUT OF NOWHERE?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Joseph92 said:


> Has Sheamus ever been in a hollywood movie? Sounds like he is just jealous that Barrett is in a movie and he is not.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If The Shield challenges Taker....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Every week this show makes me so physically exhausted and so frustrated.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is the Rock appearing via-satellite tonight?



He hasn't done that in about 2 years. try again please.:HHH2


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Slam_It said:


> Sheamus should give Barrett a black eye. For the lulz.


lol, what backstage just randomly? :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



criipsii said:


> How cool would it be if we got to see some wrestling


woah man let's not get too carried away here.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

The show should be renamed Monday Night Commercials 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus was masterful in burying Barrett. Barrett looked like a bigger dumbass for thinking he's gonna be a real movie star! :lmao


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE games?


Smackdown vs Raw 2008 I believe.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MOAR JOBBER ENTRANCES!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CODY RHODES.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I have no idea why Sheamus is talking shit to Barrett but ok.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sandow on commentary, finally they do something right.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SANDOW ON COMMENTARY! YES!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

another Jobber Entrance for The Stache


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So, there is a feud developing over a movie?

(I'm at least glad they dropped that Bo Dallas Angle)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cody Rhodes is going to be jobbing like a BOSS tonight.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The worst thing about 3 hour RAW is the treat it as a unrestricted license to be terrible for almost 2 straight hours. 20 minute show start and match-two hours of b.s.-last 45 minutes and overrun.

I am astonished at how many commercials and commercials within the show I'd watched so far. Yeah, yeah, smark loser, work rate mark, whatever. But when I turned on World *WRESTLING* Entertainment I expected to see some goddamned wrestling.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT JOBBER ENTRANCE.

R-Truth? Man I forgot about this guy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jobber entrances everywhere


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TROOTHHHHH


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


> Oh Boy a SHIELD promo? Please tell us more about justice... Since your hired goons...#WWELOGIC


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And more Jobber entrances.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

sandow vs r truth at WM please


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE games?


Really? 

Hm, I remember in Shut Your Mouth season mode your superstar gets a movie role when he is injured.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Joseph92 said:


> Has Sheamus ever been in a hollywood movie? Sounds like he is just jealous that Barrett is in a movie and he is not.


Sure, he had a major role in that Annie movie


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KatKayson said:


> He hasn't done that in about 2 years. try again please.:HHH2


That was supposed to be his "funny" "joke"


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

R-Truth, one of the all time GOAT's.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Of all the people that don't get jobber entrances, R-Truth gets a legitimate one?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GETTIN' ROWDY. :side:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

the zoookeeeper


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The segment wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but the saving grace was seeing Sheamus in that tux. :yum:

:angel


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



MVPBallin said:


> Crap, forgot that Raw was on. What the hell has happened so far?


Trips/Lesnar brawl. Brock bleeding a TON.
Commercials. 
Punk promo.
27 movie trailers.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love how they realized they had no clue what to do with two midcard heels (surprise!) once they broke them up so it's time to throw them back together and pretend nothing happened.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wade Barrett still trending worldwide. The man's a global phenom even in irrelevanceville!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow it's almost been two years since r truths heel turn, time sure flys


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Gotta love Sandow on commentary.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

R Truth is fucking brutal.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NearFall said:


> Agreed. See how over Orton is? Turn him heel and get him some mega-heat. Barrett has lost clean to Orton and others already, he is nothing at the moment. Pointless match for Sheamus, who they want as a big babyface.





JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Who the fuck knows. Hopefully this feud is actually the jumping off point for Sheamus v Orton at Mania. There's still like 5 or 6 weeks.


No fucking idea what this company are doing anymore, they had Orton and Sheamus giving teasers for this match since Summerslam of last year and now out of the blue doing a nothing match like Barrett/Sheamus instead of it. They don't even know how to book the most simple formula of the business anymore. Let's hope that Orton turns on Sheamus soon and they're doing the match after all.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler, never say crunk again. Ever.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone remember Bo Dallas the guy who beat the IC champion? nah i don't either.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Crunk..." Lawler just brought us back to 2006.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BKsaaki said:


> That was supposed to be his "funny" "joke"




It failed. 

Should stick to "the roid" at least that has some truth to it.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Gettin' Crunk"

Oh FUCK YOU JERRY LAWLER. YOU ARE HORRENDOUS.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sandow on commentary...things are now good.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"It's called getting crunk"

King, Stop.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has there even been a single recap of Brock/HHH? Need to see it because my stream died during it :kobe2


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guys I think Saturday Morning Slam is the best show in the WWE right now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought they broke up.

People should start asking Sandow about him and COdy breaking up with Sandow always replying "WE'RE ON A BREAK!" Though I guess he would say "hiatus."


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LMAO gettin' crunk.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Wasn't this a storyline in one of the WWE games?


Lol in Smackdown vs Raw 2008.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"he assailed the castle that is my body!"

So many rape jokes :lol


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OK, I've just hit a wall. As I said earlier, this is the first RAW I've tried to watch from start to end in the 3 hour era. I was kind of enjoying RAW, but now it feels naturally like we should be coming to the climax. Then I looked at my clock for the first time since the show started and can't believe we've still got around 90 minutes to go (needless overrun included). Now I'm just bummed out that there's so long to go, and R-Truth goofing his way to the ring does nothing to alleviate that. It might be time to call it a night and watch the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ha! I totally forgot about that Dallas-Barrett 'feud'.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Really?
> 
> Hm, I remember in Shut Your Mouth season mode your superstar gets a movie role when he is injured.


I remember in one of the games that the CAW would feud with someone else over a script. It could be SvR 2009.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Cody got the jobber entrance so they could show R-Truth's entrance? Seriously?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










R-Truth


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why do they keep selling that Sandow/Rhodes aren't a tag team anymore?

But yet they are always together?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish JBL was on commentary. He'd find a way to make this monotony entertaining.

Even Sandow sounds bored.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> Shield Promo
> YES YES YES


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, WWE really needs to go back to having both a face and heel commentator.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol more facial hair talk !


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My dictionary is the mindthankyou :lmao


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

What the hell is a Social Media Smakdown how does that work?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> Wow I was just asking a question. I'm sorry that you feel so bitter about any question that involves TNA.
> 
> Anyways, for anybody that's not a mark. Is it just me or are the backstage promo's by 90% of the guys back stage these days horribly acted out? It's like their not even trying to hide the fact that their acting. Like their reading off of a script. If you look at the way things where about five years ago or other promotions like TNA you don't get that. Am I the only one who notices that?


WWE doesn't let most of the roster go off script anymore. The reason TNA promos feel more authentic is because they let the guys there come up with their own material and actually build their character up.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King and Cole are awful.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Let Ambrose say some good shit in his promo.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GET THIS WRESTLING SHIT OVER WITH SO WE CAN SHOW ANOTHER MOVIE PROMO DAMMIT :vince3 :vince3


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I miss awesome heel R-Truth. That shit was awesome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler's that radical grandpa trying to stay hip with all the kids.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow, who did Cody Rhodes piss off?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hate Cole & Lawler so much. I mean Jesus!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE ‏@WWE
RT if you think @WadeBarrett was robbed of his #Oscar nomination for his role in #DeadManDown. Check him out in theaters March 8

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



John Locke said:


> King and Cole are awful.


they really are.

Sandow on the other hand is fucking gold.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

LOL trips was like OH FUCK I MADE BORK BLEED HE'S SO GONNA LEGIT KICK MY ASSS! then pissed his pants . 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish Sandow would stay for the whole nite on Commentary


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King & Cole suck.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Listen to how quiet this match gets. Didn't that get uncomfortable when the announcers were just half assing it and not saying anything?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they should just get jbl to commentate on both raw and smackdown by himself, those 2 nimrods on commentary right now are just plain awful


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

nothing matters and it never will


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And why does everyone on the roster who isn't competing wear a fucking suit?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The only thing Barrett/Sheamus is missing is Colin Farrell being in Sheamus' corner for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The midcard/lower card of this company is in a horrible place.

Cody was doing so well last year, now they've completely jobbed him out.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Pierre McDunk said:


> I miss awesome heel R-Truth. That shit was awesome.


He made Vince laugh. Never make Vince laugh.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

When was the last time Cody won a match? Seriously, I'm tired of WWE pushing him and then de-pushing him all the time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More Creepy: Lawler's Jokes or the show "Lazytown"? Tough call..


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

didnt even know that was cody rodes lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It must be awkward whenever Orton and Moxley pass each other backstage. You know, with Moxley not caring about him being third generation and telling Orton to suck his dick and all. 

Eh, he probably doesn't even remember saying that and Orton gives no fucks anyway.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



genocide_cutter said:


> R-Truth


That's... not cool...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why did they break up Rhode Scholars jsut t have them be jobbers in singles matches?


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jerrbs?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> RT if you think @WadeBarrett was robbed of his #Oscar nomination for his role in #DeadManDown. Check him out in theaters March 8
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao how sad


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even Lawler looks fucking bored.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JOBS.

As in "Why the fuckity fuck does anyone in WWE have one?"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They took our jobs!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*How the fuck do you guys make it through these three hour RAWs? I usually watch just the last hour and even then its usually just background noise until the last segment. Tonight I decided to watch from the beginning and I am seriously just about to turn it off. Jeebus this is LOOOOOOONG!*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thank God there's a hockey game on.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey Swagger, its called a brush...seriously

Really digging the survivalist militia motif.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Don't mind swaggers new look


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Finally. It seems like WWE are developing midcard feuds.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


>


I'm afraid to even ask...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger, your hair is your face.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SWAGGER DA BOSS. :mark: :mark: :mark:

:swagger


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh jesus.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These promos are genius


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> RT if you think @WadeBarrett was robbed of his #Oscar nomination for his role in #DeadManDown. Check him out in theaters March 8
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


How do you get nominated for a movie that hasn't even been released yet?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Are Zeb and Swagger on a fishing trip?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh Zeb-Like the "Criminal" standing behind you?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STEALING OUR JOBS


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger has no charisma whatsoever.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They need to have some illegals steal creatives' jobs....it couldn't get much worse


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

who the fuck is gonna leave their country to work for no money?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> WWE ‏@WWE
> RT if you think @WadeBarrett was robbed of his #Oscar nomination for his role in #DeadManDown. Check him out in theaters March 8
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


So in the WWE you can win an oscar before the movie comes out?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This Zeb/Swagger stuff is really lame.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That lack of apostrophe on 'Don't Tread On Me' is reaaaally killing me.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope 'Dead Man Down' bombs at the box office spectacularly.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

There you go. Show more of these promos on TV, not just youtube.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haven't watched RAW in awhile. Been pretty entertained. Now Swagger and Mantel oh fuck yea lovin this promo


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In Jack Swagger's America, High Time Indeed


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger so out of it no way he can wrestle


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I would be fully content if some random backstage production worker just walked out to ringside with a sack of bricks, positioned himself in front of Lawler and Cole, smashes their stupid fucking faces in with it, and then he walked back with a satisfied smile on his face. A job well done.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

RELAX ZEB, WERE GOING TO have plenty of job at wrestlemania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I will seriously buy a "We The People!" T-shirt if it ever comes out


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb and Swagger look like cartoon characters in these segments


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz vs Swagger? this RAW has a bunch of awful matches Dx


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



HHHGame78 said:


> This Zeb/Swagger stuff is really lame.


It actually isn't a bad heel angle except for the fact that Jack is being labeled as a "real American" and he just got arrested for drugs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is it Zeb wears a fisherman vest? Just curious.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This Robot Combat League show on Syfy looks like proper garbage.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MIZ GON' GET BURIED BY SWAG :mark: :mark: :mark:

WE THE PEOPLE :swagger


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> Are Zeb and Swagger on a fishing trip?


More like...


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Zeb's got ONE TIME to say, word for word "they took our jobs." ONE DAMN TIME.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Borias said:


> STEALING OUR JOBS


according to old Zebbie, they're working for little to *NO MONEY*

STEALING OUR UNPAID INTERNSHIPS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Swagger so out of it no way he can wrestle


Fortunately he's going against the Miz who wrestles like he has shit in his pants and mud in his boots so he won't look as bad.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


> More Creepy: Lawler's Jokes or the show "Lazytown"? Tough call..


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

DOLPH ZIGGLER STEALING OUR JOBS! :troll


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RetepAdam. said:


> This Robot Combat League show on Syfy looks like proper garbage.


haha yeah what the hell was that? Is Chris Jericho really the host? :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So when do we think Swagger will serve his suspension? Post Mania?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is 3 GI JOE trailers in two hours too much?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

meeeeeeh.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RetepAdam. said:


> This Robot Combat League show on Syfy looks like proper garbage.


Oh it is. Absolutely terrible. And I mean terrible. Maybe someday when they get better hydraulics and the movement is more, um fluid? Then it might be some epic fucking shit!


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Y2-Jerk said:


> Swagger so out of it no way he can wrestle


RVD And Jeff have done it there whole career. Swag will be fine lol


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guys these 3 Hour RAW's are terrible. I don't know how you guys sit through 3 hours of this crap every week. If the WWE thinks this show is going to be salvaged by the Undertaker who everyone already knows is appearing tonight at some point then they are dead wrong.


----------



## Ziggs (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



abrown0718 said:


> according to old Zebbie, they're working for little to *NO MONEY*
> 
> STEALING OUR UNPAID INTERNSHIPS!


fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF? sorry.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That robbot challenge looks awful


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> So when do we think Swagger will serve his suspension? Post Mania?


That or he's not getting as big a cut of the money.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Some of you guys said Darren Young is injured for months, though.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The future of the company is....

SWEET POTATO TOTS ! :vince2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crime of the night - DB getting jobber entrance


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol Bryan


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RetepAdam. said:


> This Robot Combat League show on Syfy looks like proper garbage.


Tryin to bring back


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*










This is Raw.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wrestlecrap induction right here folks....


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF? I though D-young was injured for a while.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ok what is this ?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bryan with a hood on his head and Kane with rope. Is this a wrestling match or the start to a really disturbing S&M porn?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey Vince, this concept sucked when TNA did it...why are YOU doing it?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Thats undertaker under that mask


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow that was a quick recovery there Darren.....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Poor Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even with a f'd knee Mr. no days off living up to the moniker...

:lol 

:yes


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Total Package said:


> It actually isn't a bad heel angle except for the fact that Jack is being labeled as a "real American" and he just got arrested for drugs.


Yeah, that and the fact that Swagger has NO personality whatsoever, is boring in ring, botches promos consisting of only "We the people" and has the looks of Shaggy plucking Scooby's ass hair and molding them into a haircut/beard combo.
He doesn't even deserve to be anywhere near the kind of Zeb supported push


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*So does RAW show any entrances on TV anymore? Or have we just moved beyond that?*

I wonder if Punk vs. Cena is going like 30+ mins with all of these short matches and no entrances?????


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Lil Naitch! *


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> So when do we think Swagger will serve his suspension? Post Mania?


I really don't understand why he should be suspended its not like he showed up at work high or got caught with it at his job, it happened on his time. Should a worker at a video store be fired for being caught with Marijuana while he's hanging with his friends out of town?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Where the hell did they get that blindfold? Looks like a trashbag. That's dangerous.


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

poor DB


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Titus looks like a real main eventer


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's happening :lmao


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is that Mr.X :lol?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

if the PTP lose this match, then they have no career and might aswell leave, losing this match would be the ultimate burial 

titus and that bark :lol:lol:lol


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think someone screwed up backstage and put the Saturday Morning Slam match on Raw.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This song should be playing right now


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bryan's gonna win right?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MOAR JOBBER ENTRANCES~!!!! MOAR


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yikes.

I did BingItOn, and Google won all five rounds. Nice commercial. :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vintage Titus with dat bark


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nope, sorry. I'm calling it a night. I think this is actually a decent show tonight but I can't stay here for another hour and a half. I'm not just moaning for the sake of it; its hard to sit through anything for 3 hours where you're basically doing nothing but watching. 3 hour movies are too long, and that's all new content. WWE repeating matches and repetitive segments... 3 hours is just too much to endure, and you should never need to use the word "endure" during entertainment.

Enjoy the rest of the show folks, you're better men and women than I if you can make it through a full show in one sitting.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

At least Bryan's hood isn't white! 8*D


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP should be the next tag team champions dammit


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Titus needed his WHISTLE to distract a BLIND man to get the upper had? :lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The blindfold match in combination with the Yes/No chants is a brilliant addition to the standard "point there, fans mark out" :mark:


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YEAH! D. YOUNG!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I just figured it out...

... they have to cut out all the entrances so Taker can make his grand 15 minute return entrance! It's so obvious!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole and King have been stumbling on their words all night. What the fuck is up with them?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Give Real Deal Titus O'Neil a main event push, please :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Titus should STFU. He knows no one gives a fuck about him, right?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat slap


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Blindfold the best wrestler in the company when Raw is in desperate need of a good match.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Some kid just said Kane, Take off your mask


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hera said:


> At least Bryan's hood isn't white! 8*D


*:lmao well done! 


and LOL at the kid that just yelled, "take off your mask!" :lmao*


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's the point of blindfolding Daniel Bryan?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Kid in audience: "Hey take off your mask." fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Even though this match is stupid and pointless, Titus is still hilarious. 

And can we go ahead and break up HellNo? At least give PTP the titles or something. Just...please do something productive.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Some kid then, kane take of your mask


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



longing4indy said:


> PTP should be the next tag team champions dammit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well we all knew this angle with Kane would bury Daniel Bryan-I just didn't expect him to be hanged for it too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone remember when the RTWM was actually exciting?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How did Daniel Bryan get picked to start the match? I missed that. That seems like a really dumb move on Team Hell No's part.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is that a black plastic bag on his head? The match ends with a pin or when Daniel Bryan suffocates.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


>


Lol i remember that match!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Kane is a one armed pro.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's a shame there isn't a real tag team in WWE so that Hell No could finally drop the titles.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Kane seems a little quicker to step with on hand tied behind his back.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

this started of with a bang but it has got so bad I dont its possibly it can get any worse, surely it has to get better


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Darren Young is living up to his moniker "Mr. No Days Off". I thought he was injured?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LigerJ81 said:


> Some kid just said Kane, Take off your mask


*He was telling that to Bryan, not Kane.*


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Cole and King have been stumbling on their words all night. What the fuck is up with them?


thats what happens when you've got two stooges doing commentary


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought Darren Young was hurt?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

COME ON, MR. NOSE DAY OFF



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Cole and King have been stumbling on their words all night. What the fuck is up with them?


That's the case for every single week. The answer? They suck.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought you guys said in a thread Darren young is injured...


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yall said Darren was injured, though...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BERRIED


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now THAT is a burial :lol .

WOW.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nice to see Darren Young back after months of being injured... oh, wait a second...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Will the PTP ever get a credible victory? :/


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If we weren't TV-PG we'd probably turn this into a Team Hell No S&M gimmick


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If you're gonna get Daniel Bryan beat up you might as well do the same to Kane.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Kane's "hair". LOL


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So I'm guessing Sin Cara was doing some journalism work experience when the news that Darren Young is injured broke out.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Titus and Mark Henry tag team..would be the best thing ever.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

prime time players buried


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> I really don't understand why he should be suspended its not like he showed up at work high or got caught with it at his job, it happened on his time. Should a worker at a video store be fired for being caught with Marijuana while he's hanging with his friends out of town?


Marijuana is Substance Abuse. Substance Abuse is a 30 day suspension.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP get buried. WTF is this?


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait, Hell No STILL have the tag titles? I forget the existence of the tag titles.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ultimate burial! 
:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This is what Daniel Bryan gets for that interview he did.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Posting in a "buried" thread for PTP


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not as good as some other one arm chokeslams Kane has done.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao :lmao THEY JUST FUCKING LOST. UN-FUCKING-BELIEVABLE.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP can't even get a win in a handicap match SMH

fuck this company


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Couldn't they have just done that shit to the Usos or something?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BERRID!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If thers a divas match, you have my permission to post obscure old wrestlers


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bryan is the man! Love him!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD SHIELD SHIELD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I feel bad for PTP.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP jobs. What the hell is going on with the burials tonight?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder when they are going to break up.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I Lol'd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Best part of Raw coming up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't at Lawler and his candle wax face making fun of anyone's appearance.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KatKayson said:


> Titus and Mark Henry tag team..would be the best thing ever.


Holy Fuck, book this now.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bryan makes everything watchable, I just wish they wouldn't make him work so hard to do it.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There was a sale at the supermarket and now I have an assortment of berries.
Strawberries, raspberries, blueberries, blackberries, gooseberries...
And Aitchberries!
:buried
:HHH2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE = Determined to kill your love of wrestling one segment at a time.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This made the PTP look bad. They couldn't beat a blindfolded/one arm tied TEAM HELL NO


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man...DB deserves better, but at least he has a title even if it is worth as much as a happy meal these days.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The High King said:


> this started of with a bang but it has got so bad I dont its possibly it can get any worse, surely it has to get better


The 'divas' haven't shown yet, and neither have Big Brodus and Tensai. You watch your words.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RetepAdam. said:


> Yikes.
> 
> I did BingItOn, and Google won all five rounds. Nice commercial. :lmao


same, google 5 - bing 0. nice way to justify my searches. thanks bing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ANd the PTP just lost all the credibility they had left. Why should anyone take them serious as a tag team after losing to 2 men that was blindfolded and an arm tied behind his back? Yeah wwe bury one of the only actual tag teams you have that has some charisma.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The booking the last 6 months is maybe the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Okay, PTP are officially buried. Lose to a blindfolded man and a man with one arm tied up.

At least we have a Shield promo NEXT. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The shield next

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

And Hell No still aren't any closer to splitting up?

This fucking Raw. I don't even think a Shield promo can bring me back. I'm on the edge.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> WWE = Determined to kill your love of wrestling one segment at a time.


I agree.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"burial" is to kind of a word to describe what just happened to titus and darren


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now that was a Prime Time Burial.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

EVERY SECOND WE GET CLOSER TO ROCK-CENA II AND BROCK-GAME II :mark: :mark: :mark:.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP lost to Daniel Bryan (With blindfold) and Kane (One-handed)...


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow.. HAving the prime time players, the only REAL tag team in WWE get beat by a guy with one arm and a guy blindfolded? Fucking dumb, i am a fan of Daniel Bryan and Kane, but they can get beat sometime jesus


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Saving Grace = SHIELD


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*















:ambrose2


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Double L said:


> What's the point of blindfolding Daniel Bryan?


For comedy you idiot


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Marijuana is Substance Abuse. Substance Abuse is a 30 day suspension.


Marijuana is an herb that grows out of the ground.


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

H2 done done doodle dum

- So how high was Swagger? 

- How many times are they going to tell us how many Twitter followers Rock has? 

- So, uh, are they going to replay all the Mania 21 trailers? 

- Is Raw going to be renamed "WWE Films on Monday Nights". They mentioned their movies ALOT, ha ha. 

- They took Daniel Bryan's hood off, but why did nobody untie Kane?


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ugh, PTP got fucking buried. This sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did we ever figure out Bork's cut was a blade-job? I can't imagine it not being one...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT SHARK COMMERCIAL


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Black_Power said:


> Marijuana is an herb that grows out of the ground.


It's still a substance. A controlled one, at that.


----------



## martix_agent (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Black_Power said:


> Marijuana is an herb that grows out of the ground.


but rules are rules.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

PTP officially more dead than the Undertaker ever was.

:buried


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone remember the Lita vs Mickie James matches leading up to the ppv Lita retired at? was that the only match they had a Diva Blindfolded or did I miss one?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Doesn't feel like road to Wrestlemania at all.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Shield up next. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Black_Power said:


> Marijuana is an herb that grows out of the ground.


Marijuana is listed as a banned substance on the WWE Wellness Policy. It can grow up out of your ass for all that matters.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think the PTP are still paying for that business with King.

Kane and DB need to hurry up and feud, maybe have them feud as champs? I don't care at this point, but there's no one to drop those titles to.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:buried


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Lurkin said:


> For comedy you idiot


Then get Kane beat up too.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cant wait for the undertaker chimes tonight


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD!!! :mark:


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Cole and King have been stumbling on their words all night. What the fuck is up with them?


King is way out of place in 2013. 2012, 2011, 2010, 2009, 2008, 2007, 2006, 2005 too actually.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These ads are shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD TIME.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Guy looks too old to be going out with a high school girl.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Writers should be embarrassed


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The shield now? piss break.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> The Shield up next. :mark::mark::mark:


Lol @ Brodus Clay.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> The Shield up next. :mark::mark::mark:


That gif always makes me want Five Guys, even though Five Guys is overrated.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goddamn this Amanda is a slut >__>


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What an awful commercial!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FINALLY!


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wow, WWE has more youtube subscribers than Lady Gaga. Great fact.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well damn, I can't stay awake any longer. Guess I'm gonna miss Taker, Shield or whatever else. Eh, I can catch it tomorrow on YouTube or something.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has this commercial ever happened ever in reality, throughout the course of history?


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop with the recaps.


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jordo said:


> cant wait for the undertaker chimes tonight


Won't happen since Raw has been disappointing us for months now, seriously.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're making Heyman sound like the bad guy. Vince challenged him to a fight, remember?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Buckley said:


> That gif always makes me want Five Guys, even though Five Guys is overrated.


Looks like Devon :lol


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

why do they keep showing off their pointless social media facts. Not like it helps their ratings


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did You Know? 

WWE is the Most Self Congratulatory Company in the History of Ever, surpassing the NFL, AOL Time Warner, and Even Disney!


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pretty average Raw so far. Hoping the Punk/Cena thing has a big swerve


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Saving Grace = SHIELD


/\ This


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ToddTheBod said:


> Marijuana is Substance Abuse. Substance Abuse is a 30 day suspension.


Marijuana is like candy nowadays, its not like he had a stash of Crystal meth in his car and was shooting heroin up his arm. RVD should be fired from TNA by now if Marijuana is so bad.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Vince holding his left hip, but was dropped on his right. fpalm


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The term buried is thrown around a lot around here but that was a burial in every fucking sense...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jordo said:


> The shield next
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:





DwayneAustin said:


> :ambrose2





Dean/Moxley said:


> The Shield up next. :mark::mark::mark:





RaneGaming said:


> Shield





Blommen said:


> SHIELD!!! :mark:


I see it's time for me to get the poncho out.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl :jpl


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH looks funny without his hair. Can't seem to get used to it.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

An hour left, i can do this getting heavy eyes now


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JERRY LAWLER YOU HAVE FUCKING DOWN SYNDROME. GET OFF OF MY WRESTLING PROGRAM FOREVER.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:HHH


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



WashingtonD said:


> Pretty average Raw so far.


Wasn't Trips returning and making Brock bleed shocking enough for you? Especially for an opener?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Walk-In said:


> Well damn, I can't stay awake any longer. Guess I'm gonna miss Taker, Shield or whatever else. Eh, I can catch it tomorrow on YouTube or something.


I was thinking of doing the same but I'm actually too bored to sleep at this point. 

And I'm not even joking.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't trust these "did you know" things anymore when wwe 13 came out they were bragging about being the top selling sports game. When all the other sports game had been out for months.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH looks like Val Venis.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Enough with these fucking replays. 3 minutes showing us something that we already watched 2 hours ago


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I guess The Shield won't be wrestling tonight because that wall by the timekeeper didn't shatter when Brock got thrown into it.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*HOLY-BEGINNING-OF-THE-SHOW-RECAP-BATMAN! *


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

the show has literally gone to










since the brawl, and we still haven't seen tensai or brodus clay yet


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sean Bean really beat the shit out of Brock.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SIERRA. HOTEL. INDIA. ECHO. LIMA. DELTA. THE SHIELD.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Surprised they showed the blood in the replay!


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder if Paul Heyman had anything to do with the opening segment. It was his style of creativity.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD!!

GET UP OUT YOUR SEATS PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh for christ sake ENOUGH WITH THESE RECAPS!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ambrose mic time :mark


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> ANd the PTP just lost all the credibility they had left. Why should anyone take them serious as a tag team after losing to 2 men that was blindfolded and an arm tied behind his back? Yeah wwe bury one of the only actual tag teams you have that has some charisma.


Exactly. WWE started reviving their tag division and really looked like they were on their way to making it relevant again. But of course they cobbled together a few teams from their singles performers and started to use their actual tag teams as fodder. Smh.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GORE! GORE! GORE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SIERRA! HOTEL! INDIA! ECHO! LIMA! DELTA!

SHIELD!!


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> Marijuana is like candy nowadays, its not like he had a stash of Crystal meth in his car and was shooting heroin up his arm. RVD should be fired from TNA by now if Marijuana is so bad.


You're okay with people on marijuana driving?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:mark: Shield!!! Just give ambrose the mic and let him talk for the last hour


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well who cares what you think, Lawler? 

Shield time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The fucking shield

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OK seriously, who in the name of fuck thought that Michael Cole has a good voice for calling wrestling? He's so fucking terrible, this recap reminded me of his faggoty "OH MY" when Hunter's music hit, very nearly ruined the moment for me.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

EVERYONE GET YOUR IPHONES OUT.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YASSSS MY BODY IS READY FOR THE SHIELD!!!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELD!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dean just looks boss. 

Cole just loves that "pack of dogs mentality".

HE'S TALKING


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SILENCE FOR THE SHIELD


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Finally the shield


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ambrose speaking the truth!


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha Cole slipped up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What, Raw is going to get worse? HOW?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> the show has literally gone to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is this from


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE ARE THE SHIELDDDDDD


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CharliePrince said:


> SHIELD!!
> 
> GET UP OUT YOUR SEATS PEOPLE!!!


:StephenA2


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I would hate to be a heel and have to enter via the crowd. All it takes is one drunk guy who has a decent left hook to make you lose a lot of teeth.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KO Bossy said:


> OK seriously, who in the name of fuck thought that Michael Cole has a good voice for calling wrestling? He's so fucking terrible, this recap reminded me of his faggoty "OH MY" when Hunter's music hit, very nearly ruined the moment for me.


IS IT HIM? IS IT HIM?!?!?!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dean Ambrose looks demented. Sort of like an escaped mental patient. 

I like this!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ambrose telling us how it is. It really is getting worse.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Wait is he talking about this show? Oh, nevermind haha*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

every time dean makes a silly face in the ring his hairline recedes just a little more.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"It's got to get worse before it can get better, and believe me when I say it's going to get worse. A LOT worse." :ambrose






Is he talking about RAW or something else?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:ambrose


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's still a mindfuck to see his crazy ass on WWE.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No, Dean, there's no way things could get worse.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuckin 


AMBROSE


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whenever I see The Shield, I feel like the APA theme goes with them.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Won't be able to stop us from doing the JOB :lol.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Its gonna get worse Ambrose?

Oh god he spoiled wrestlemania. Cena wins big time


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ambrose's promo opening:

We're the shield. We won't stop until there's honor in WWE. . .by attacking people 3 on 1.

Makes perfect sense. :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:mark: AMBROSE


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> JERRY LAWLER YOU HAVE FUCKING DOWN SYNDROME. GET OFF OF MY WRESTLING PROGRAM FOREVER.


:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


>


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

. The board crashed my Blackberry and 50 pages happen. I guess I'm just going to suffer in silence.

At least Dean sounds good. Who let Reigns talk, though. Damn.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The guy who talked first, idk his name but he was trying tooo hard......Over acting too much.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TO DUST


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yes Ambrose! Tell me how worse!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHIELD doing the JOB they came to do :buried :ryback


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"We are going to do the job"

Oh we know Dean...we know. Its only a matter of time before they bury you.

Best thing on RAW at the moment. Book these guys for the entire show.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love THE SHIELD

bloody brilliant

best thing going on in the WWE TODAY

:cheer


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Roman has the angry black man voice down.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ambrose you sexy beast you.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sycho Sid should lead the Shield. They're all about justice, well so is Sid Justice!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DUST!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

One of the most brutal matches in the history of the company...c'mon son...the PG era yeah but still...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The rest of the solar system had faith though.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Believeintheshield


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You solved the John Cena problem eh ?

:cena2.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seth Rollins will make a much better face than he does a heel.

Which is good because he and Ambrose have put on some classics against each other.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So how did they solve the Cena problem? he's still here.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> what is this from


I dont even know, came under "shit Gifs"


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Shield react to the disaster that is this Raw:


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Super Hero Squad"

Holy Fuck. :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Buckley said:


> That gif always makes me want Five Guys, even though Five Guys is overrated.


You DO realise how that sounds to people who have no idea what Five Guys is? :lmao



SAMCRO said:


> Marijuana is like candy nowadays, its not like he had a stash of Crystal meth in his car and was shooting heroin up his arm. RVD should be fired from TNA by now if Marijuana is so bad.


TNA hasn't got the WWE wellness policy and hypes it up to prove they are the good guys and have noooooothing to do with steroids, painkiller addiction etc.
If Swagger isn't going to get fucked up and buried by Miz (small chance, yet can't say that without laughing :lmao) the WWE just proves once again that they are a big bunch of fuckin hypocrites


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> IS IT HIM? IS IT HIM?!?!?!


No Cole, its Doink the fucking clown.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yes tell me Seth!!! YES! YES! OH GAWD YESSSS!


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nice name drop


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ROLLINS vs. Y2J? :mark:


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I fucking love Reigns, he's got natural intensity. Ryback's is too forced


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Superhero squad, lol.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How did they solve the John Cena problem? He's on his way to win the WWE Championship at Wrestlemania--the problem has only worsened.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*That GIF is from Hall Pass. *


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dude Sheamus. FUCK OFF.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"We solved the John Cena problem!" Eh...wouldn't go that far, Seth.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SAMCRO said:


> So how did they solve the Cena problem? he's still here.


ANND fixin to win the title

Okay, Sheamus with DAT COSTUME CHANGE


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Well he still might main event Mania so no Rollins, the Cena problem is still here.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

UNTDERTAKE oh.. damn

Sheamus?

Sheamus vs Reigns

Rollins vs Jericho

...Dean Ambrose is left out


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

But they beat Sheamus twice.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh fuck off Sheamus you piece of fucking vulva.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

does the shield realize that cena is still main eventing wm?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus talking shit? Barreett joining the Shield?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Goddamnit, more Seamus is the last thing I needed to see.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Too many limes! To many limes!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry, but these guys sounds like a bunch of nerds who are screaming about losing a CoD match.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

enough Sheamus for tonight fpalm 

get this goof off my tv


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fucking Sheamus...why do you show up on my TV....


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

rollins is better than roman on the mic fo sho


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is Sheamus in 2 feuds at once?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

no undertaker fuck this company


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Rollins, better on the mic than I thought.

Edit: This red-headed troll AGAIN?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OK. Not even the boredom of Raw can kill THE SHIELD.

I BELIEVE~! :mark:

Edit: Guess I spoke too soon. Here comes Sheamus.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

......... Sheamus? Really? out of everyone else.. Sheamus?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They just mentioned how they defeated Sheamus. So instead of bringing out someone new, they bring out... Sheamus. fpalm


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This would be more intimidating had Sheamus not already appeared slagging off a straight to DVD movie.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

to many limes


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

SHEAMUS :mark: :mark: :mark:

Orton involved in this? FUUUUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought Sheamus was done with the Sheild? Though he moved on to Barrett?


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

randy orton stays winning


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait, I thought Sheamus was feuding with Barrett :hmm:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I remember a classic Transformers episode where Megatron said "We are victorious. Is there anyone in the universe who will challenge the might of Megatron?!" and of course Optimus Prime comes out and says "There is one Megatron! I, Optimus Prime, challenge you!" 

Now The Shield are a great top villain, like Megatron. I hardly consider Sheamus or Orton in any way comparable to Optimus Prime.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

get this idiot off my tv


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh, wasn't one burial enough, you dick?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait... are they seriously going to put Sheamus in a program with The Shield at WrestleMania instead of with Barrett? :no:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have a feeling Orton is turning heel at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That's how you sell an RKO.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's a trap!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lose two nights in a row.

Still comes out looking to fight.

God Sheamus, you are abysmal.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol Orton went boss mode there.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Sheamus/Orton/Ryback against The Shield ?

That's a TERRIBLY uncreative match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Really... More faces goin over... 

Fuck


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why the fuck is Sheamus doing this shit? I thought he was with Barrett? Is anyone suppose to believe that Orton, Sheamus and Ryback can beat The Shield when two out of those 3 with Cena couldn't?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Sheamus is god awful.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus for this as well...fuck sake clusterfuck.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Reigns vs ANYBODY is a draw

holy crap at that staredown

Reigns vs Orton

YES!!!

Roman Reigns is WOAH!


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More heel tactics by faces, this is the freaking bizarro era.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

interesting.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Holy fuck at how Rollins took that RKO :mark:


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Already tired of Sheamus.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat RKO out of nowhere.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck Cena, Sheamus is the worst thing in the WWE right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Wait, I thought Sheamus was feuding with Barrett :hmm:


Sheamus to work double matches at WM book it


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Reigns is the man. That was a great promo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Orton :mark:*


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Grown adults molesting a wrestler is really creepy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Get them before they get you."

I'm fairly certain The Shield already got Orton...?


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Good, now do a Orton/Sheamus tag match, turn Orton on Sheamus and do the match at WM.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great. Two people that WWE doesn't have a CLUE how to use anymore are feuding with The Shield. Great.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

why did shaemus leave then comes back


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Rollins totally no selling that RKO :lol


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's "Real American" King. Come on


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

imagine rollins vs ziggler, they know whats up. would be amazing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> So Sheamus/Orton/Ryback against The Shield ?
> 
> That's a TERRIBLY uncreative match.


It's a TERRIBLY uncreative Wrestlemania.


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stupid.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol @ sheamus randomly appearing again


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



kokepepsi said:


> no undertaker fuck this company


The shows not over yet brah


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT AMBROSE AND DAT ROLLINS WERE FUCKING AMAZING ON THE MIC!!! :mark:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuckin Orton....

I do love the Shield Bromance.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Awww...I thought they were going to solve the Sheamus problem. Just like they solved the Cena problem. Raw's been so perfect since they solved that Cena problem. 

Er...wait a minute.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was kinda expecting to see Taker here, but now I'm prepared to see him screw over Punk. Yippee.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lmao..anyone see the kid mark out when Randy hit the RKO?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Ricezilla said:


> does the shield realize that cena is still main eventing wm?


It's all going according to their plan :kobe8


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Rollins totally no selling that RKO :lol


He sold it really well ?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not that I have a problem with Orton, but why have him come out? He hasn't had any history with Shield as far as I can remember, what happened to Ryback? And on the flip side I do have a problem with Seamus, and don't need to see him involved in two feuds at a time.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great sell by Rollins. Great promo by all three guys actually. A shame we couldn't hear a bit more.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh christ on a cracker. 

But Ambrose...I'd wreck that. With pepper spray and/or a swiss army knife on me...just in case homeboy tries something.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Good, now do a Orton/Sheamus tag match, turn Orton on Sheamus and do the match at WM.


If only they were that smart...

Hope they do a Sheamus/Orton vs SHIELD handicap tag next week and when Sheamus and Orton look to be winning, Orton turns heel and Mania program is set up!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm so confused. Remember when people were calling Sheamus/Orton at Mania for the World title? not saying I necessary believed it, but who could have predicted this? 

Sheamus in two feuds?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Good, now do a Orton/Sheamus tag match, turn Orton on Sheamus and do the match at WM.


The Barrett stuff is leading up to a Mainevent match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BHfeva said:


> He sold it really well ?


sarcastic i think lol


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Sheamus to work double matches at WM book it


Match 1, 18 seconds, Wade is down
Match 2? No problem, I'm still fresh, fella


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The only good thing about WM is that Taker will be there...I hope!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sheamus..


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I thought Rollins did pretty well with that promo, he's impressing me more and more on the mic


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So I guess it'll be "The Shield vs any 3 guys not in a current feud" for awhile?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield vs. Orton/Sheamus/Ryback should be good.

REMATCHAMANIA RUNNING WILD THOUGH~!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think if Orton is in a tag match against The Shield, he'll turn on Sheamus.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WHELP, Vince has trolled me once again with Barrett. Just when I thought Barrett would be getting a credible Mania opponent against Sheamus for the IC Title, Sheamus gets put back into The Shield business.

Lame. :favre2


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JAROTO said:


> HHH looks like Val Venis.


Helloooohhhh Ladiessss


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why is a babyface being cheered for attacking someone from behind? OH, CAUSE IT'S AGAINST THE BAD GUY. #WWELogic


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Whats up with that guy no selling the RKO?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> Not that I have a problem with Orton, but why have him come out? He hasn't had any history with Shield as far as I can remember, what happened to Ryback? And on the flip side I do have a problem with Seamus, and don't need to see him involved in two feuds at a time.


They "injured him" and took him out of circulation for weeks...


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Good, now do a Orton/Sheamus tag match, turn Orton on Sheamus and do the match at WM.


Fucking A I hope this is what's actually happening


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> If only they were that smart...


Its kinda common sense to turn Orton heel at this stage


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> It's a TERRIBLY uncreative Wrestlemania.


I promise we'll have show some great movie previews during Wrestlemania. Buy the PPV and you can see some GODDAMN EXCLUSIVE WWE FILM PREVIEWS. :vince :vince


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



dan the marino said:


> Not that I have a problem with Orton, but why have him come out? He hasn't had any history with Shield as far as I can remember, what happened to Ryback? And on the flip side I do have a problem with Seamus, and don't need to see him involved in two feuds at a time.


They dislocated his shoulder didn't they?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hammertron said:


> imagine rollins vs ziggler, they know whats up. would be amazing


hate to say this fella but..

Ziggler is not at the level of THE SHIELD

the only way you put Ziggler against any of the shield is to put the shield over

Ziggler = jobber


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eulonzo said:


> DAT AMBROSE AND DAT ROLLINS WERE FUCKING AMAZING ON THE MIC!!! :mark:


Rollins started off a little uneasy. Ambrose needed to tone it down just an iota - it felt a little too over-act-ish. Still better than 85-90 percent of the roster, maybe more. Reigns was the odd man out in all of that.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Joseph92 said:


> I thought Sheamus was done with the Sheild? Though he moved on to Barrett?












Big Bad Bo has unfinished business with wade


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shield facing Sheamus again? Urgh.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

anyone else think that taker will team up with shamus and orton to take on shield after he taker teamed up with shamus this week already?

taker is the only man that wwe can add to a three man team against the shield that can look as strong as the cena,shamus,ryback team?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Speaking of Lashley-They just aired a promo for a Boston Wrestling Federation show promo here in Boston-
Featuring
X Pac
Snuka
Carlito
and..BOBBY LASHLEY.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Orton heel turn next week on RAW pls 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

GOT return promo. :mark:

Most exciting part of Raw so far.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Rollins is going to be a star in the future, IMO.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they clearly have no idea what they want to do with shield at mania? you'd not be putting sheamus in the barret segment if he was facing the shield....it just makes no real sense. any of it.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Big Bad Bo has unfinished business with wade


Somebody needs to make a me gusta of that picture.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old-School Raw? Hell Yeah!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is Vince changing his mind midshow now?


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Doink better be at old school Raw


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All three Shield members have the potential to be huge stars.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol @ people saying Ambrose was overacting.

It's called 'having some character'. Not everyone has to sound like an uninterested, middle-of-the-road, over-enunciating dullard.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Borias said:


> So I guess it'll be "The Shield vs any 3 guys not in a current feud" for awhile?


To be fair, Sheamus, Orton and Ryback were the original three guys that the Shield was feuding with (after Ryback and Hell No), it's just that they swapped Orton for Cena for Elimination Chamber.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More jobber entrances.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Oh christ on a cracker.
> 
> But Ambrose...I'd wreck that. With pepper spray and/or a swiss army knife on me...just in case homeboy tries something.


Does this mean I can have Seth then? Promise to bring him back.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We better hear some Sexual Chocolate at the Old School RAW


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Seriously? 2 jobber entrance for Swagger in 1 night? WHAT THE FUCK.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swaggers theme :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Weed the people


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

most must see jobber


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I fucking love jack Swaggers new theme!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God the Shield needs to split up already there's only so many times they can face a random group of 3 before it gets old.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Anyone hear the reaction for Miz, oh wait!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boo WWE, SWAGGA's music is too awesome to have it as a jobber entrance.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

#WEED THE PEOPLE!
Just get this shit trending already, third chance today


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> Big Bad Bo has unfinished business with wade


"The Apex Predator" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Real American :hogan and his Timesplitters music.

Miz fpalm


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why the fuck is the #1 contender getting the jobber entrance fpalm


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Great. Number one contender for the World title at Mania gets the jobber entrance, while the direction-less fuck gets one. Its the little things.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Time to BERRIE SWAGS and put him on the IR. 

The 30 Day Suspension IR.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger used his entrance $ on a bag o the chronic

#WEEDTHEPEOPLE


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crappy jobber entrances are like our crappy economy, "the new normal."


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shitty John Wayne strutting Miz


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now he's gonna lose to Miz


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> lol @ people saying Ambrose was overacting.
> 
> It's called 'having some character'. Not everyone has to sound like an *uninterested, middle-of-the-road, over-enunciating dullard.*


And speaking of, look who's in the ring.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol Miz got no reaction!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger gets the jobber entrance. :lmao


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Cena turning heel tonight I'm calling it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Couldnt they just have put this match on Main Event or SMS I really Couldn't give any less fucks about this Match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Belly to belly on the outside...nice.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

apron jump - dat face moveset.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WEED THE PEOPLE! 

I can't wait until the smarky assholes in New Jersey chant that at Mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


:jay2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger comes off as a mindless goon when he just randomly shouts "WE THE PEOPLE!" fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We the People chant?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Old school RAW next week?

Funny because the last Old School RAW was the last time Wade Barrett was relevant :side:


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jordo said:


> Weed the people


How original


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Choke2Death said:


> If only they were that smart...
> 
> Hope they do a Sheamus/Orton vs SHIELD handicap tag next week and when Sheamus and Orton look to be winning, Orton turns heel and Mania program is set up!


Orton vs Sheamus NEEDS to happen at WM29, they're saving them on PPV for over a year now. This company is fucking stupid if they're even thinking about something else after all the build up.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Once the Shield dismantle, whenever, I want a Rollins/Ambrose feud. Their matches were amazing.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CMPUNK2014 said:


> Doink better be at old school Raw


I would mark for that


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck off with this Glenn Beck shit, WWE.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm sorry to tell you this Vince but Glenn Beck is hardly relevant right now.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did Jack Swagger literally get no punishment?

If I was.. Orton, Bourne, Hardy, or RVD? I'd be pissed and complain.

Especially since Orton, Hardy and RVD drew. 

Thwagger doesn't. Zeb does. Speaking of which, it's a shame we see Miz going on the Morrison route.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Rock316AE said:


> Orton vs Sheamus NEEDS to happen at WM29, they're saving them on PPV for over a year now. This company are fucking stupid if they're even thinking about something else after all the build up.


Its a common sense match.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

let's go meeeeez.. wtf lol worst chants


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Good. I love matches between Sheamus and The Shield, plus with Orton added it makes it even better. A lot of women are going to be happy.

:angel


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flame of Olympus said:


>


lol, nice


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LoueyGG said:


> Cena turning heel tonight I'm calling it
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Well while we're at it, when Taker returns, Austin will come out after him and challenge him at Mania.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> ROLLINS vs. Y2J? :mark:


I WANT IT!! Either that or Ambrose vs. Y2J. :mark:

They worked so good together last week. :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They should turn Miz heel again, shouldn't they?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Arcade said:


> "The Apex Predator" Bo Dallas.


"The Game" Bo Dallas.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Really does suck to see Miz play Morrison's role. 

Damn it. Especially to Thwagger who needs Zeb to be relevant.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



J2D said:


> Did Jack Swagger literally get no punishment?
> 
> If I was.. Orton, Bourne, Hardy, or RVD? I'd be pissed and complain.
> 
> ...


This.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler loves Miz now. Ha ha.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Well while we're at it, when Taker returns, Austin will come out after him and challenge him at Mania.


And "Stan" returns to finally gets his revenge for the unprovoked attack from HBK all those years ago.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He even sounds simple mid run. :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

If only they'd really solve the John Cena problem.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Game" Bo Dallas.


"God of Thunder" Bo Dallas


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We get it Cole, he's completely different!


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Game" Bo Dallas.


"The Phenom" Bo Dallas


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WOW, what a boring match, this is awful.......


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Game" Bo Dallas.





rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas


"The Great One" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

For your listening pleasure:


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LES GAO MISSSSSSS. 

Worst fucking chant ever.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas


Bo Dallas "The Peoples Champion" :rock


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas


conscience of wwe, Bo Dallas


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> He even sounds simple mid run. :lmao


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

my god Cole and Lawler are bad tonight!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Sexual Chocolate" Bo Dallas.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> "God of Thunder" Bo Dallas


"The Immortal" Bo Dallas


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Game" Bo Dallas.


it's Big Bad Bo Dallas get it right

or else


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas


"The Nature Boy" Bo Dallas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King randomly bringing up Jim Ross


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NearFall said:


>


Funny enough, if you give Simple Jack muscle, he looks just like Thwagger.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger is fn bore depush this jobber.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Game" Bo Dallas.


"The Show-Off" Bo Dallas.
Creepy :argh:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So the splash off the middle row is the swagger bomb. Last week the gut wrench powerbomb was the Swagger bomb. :Cole3


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas


"The Heartbreak Kid" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LETS GO SWAGGER


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Instant Classic" Bo Dallas


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Look up Jack Swaggers wife and feel ashamed


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Has this been posted yet? Regarding the Beck situation?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How has Zeb brainwashed Swagger? Swagger has always had the American dick gimmick.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The shaman of sexy Bo Dallas


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha at Cole's revulsion with Zeb Coulter, he must be interning at the Southern Poverty Law Center or something


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Bo Dallas "The Peoples Champion" :rock


"The Most Electrifying Man in All of Entertainment" Bo Dallas :rock4


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Borias said:


> For your listening pleasure:


Playing this over RAW actually makes things a little better. Thank you sir.

Now to loop.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> it's Big Bad Bo Dallas get it right
> 
> or else


It's like he's demonic yet retarded at the same time.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

TheAverageGuy said:


> If only they'd really solve the John Cena problem.


Yeah man, I'd mark out if they just got Cena in the middle of the ring, and cut the bastard's head off. 


Just a joke.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alright Cole, we've heard you plug their youtube account already.

This match is okay but the show as a whole has not been so far. I can't believe RAW started so hot and fizzled so quickly. I was excited, too...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

HHH joined twitter less than an hour ago and already has 150,000 followers? Wow


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Charmqn said:


> Once the Shield dismantle, whenever, I want a Rollins/Ambrose feud. Their matches were amazing.


And it should go without saying, but, hopefully serious singles Daniel Bryan gets a piece of those two, as well. Talk about the good ol' days.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz is improving as a babyface.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



iwatchwrestling said:


> "The Heartbreak Kid" Bo Dallas.


"The Big Bad Booty Daddy" Bo Dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



J2D said:


> Did Jack Swagger literally get no punishment?
> 
> If I was.. Orton, Bourne, Hardy, or RVD? I'd be pissed and complain.
> 
> ...


And they took Hardy out of the MITB match at Mania- a match he was going to win but they let this Lamb Chop's Play Along dweeb keep his world title spot. :lmao
Fuckery.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> "The Phenom" Bo Dallas





Goldfinger said:


> "The Big Bad Booty Daddy" Bo Dallas


"Big Red" Bo Dallas


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How disappointing when someone goes to the top rope and its a double axe handle


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wish Swagger would think about wrestling without making that arragh noise. Not that random shouts of We the People is any better, but one small step at a time.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They say Swagger seems brainwashed. I don't know about that but maybe he's on something.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



iwatchwrestling said:


> "The Heartbreak Kid" Bo Dallas.


"The GOAT" Bo Dallas. Bo Dallas @Bo Dallas #Boknows


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MAKE THAT BITCH TAP OUT SWAG :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



longing4indy said:


> Haha at Cole's revulsion with Zeb Coulter, he must be interning at the Southern Poverty Law Center or something


Nah he's jealous of that epic 'stache


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> "The Big Bad Booty Daddy" Bo Dallas


"The Result of Incest" Bo Dallas


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> "The Most Electrifying Man in All of Entertainment" Bo Dallas :rock4


Bo Dallas- The Best In The World at what he does


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God, end this match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

His leg got caught in the rope?

DEVASTATING


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> "Big Red" Bo Dallas


"Booger Red" Bo Dallas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You're all way off.

Its "The Nature Bo". Yeah, that's how its gonna be spelled. The Nature Bo, BO DALLAS.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I preferred the Patriot Act


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Just call him Bo "the amazing jew" Dallas or Bo "the semitic assasin" Dallas.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck this company, no lube!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> And they took Hardy out of the MITB match at Mania- a match he was going to win but they let this Lamb Chop's Play Along dweeb keep his world title spot. :lmao
> Fuckery.


Hardy has a many prior issues. Swagger has never gotten in trouble. Why stop his push?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Bo Dallas- The Best In The World at what he does


"Here Comes The Pain" Bo Dallas


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jack Swagger a real American for burring The Moz.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> lol @ people saying Ambrose was overacting.
> 
> It's called 'having some character'. Not everyone has to sound like an uninterested, middle-of-the-road, over-enunciating dullard.


nah he was overacting

it's part of the reason i never liked him, too cheesy

that's the term for it

Ambrose = cheesy/corny/overactor

like I keep saying, the more popular one is with you IWC marks the less he is in reality

Roman Reigns > Seth Rollins > Dean Ambrose

but all 3 will be fantastic stars in the future as they already are now

and don't get me wrong

I LOVE the Joker character Ambrose feeds off of, he truly has Joker's mannerisms down


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

His ankle lock is kinda've sloppy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Should have been swallowed" Bo Dallas.


----------



## denjin09 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat powerful winning theme


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love swaggers theme


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boring match, but I love Swagger's theme so I'm glad he won.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I ADORE THAT THEME SONG.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



kregnaz said:


> Fuck this company, no lube!


This ^


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Best in the World" Bo Dallas :troll


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> And they took Hardy out of the MITB match at Mania- a match he was going to win but they let this Lamb Chop's Play Along dweeb keep his world title spot. :lmao
> Fuckery.


Hardy didn't get dat Glenn Beck attention :vince2


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How much of a joke is the Miz. Wow.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Miz should of just thrown a bag of pot on the ground. Would of distracted Swagger


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I swear, once in every Swagger match, something "accidental" happens to the other guy's ankle. It's annoying.


----------



## Rated R & at a Bar (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

that ankle lock really did a number on miz's knee...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh fuck you guys.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol the air makin him hungry, munchies time

#WEEDTHEPEOPLE


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LovelyElle890 said:


> "The Best in the World" Bo Dallas :troll


"Ayatollah of Rock n Rollah" Bo Dalla


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ok King no wonder who had a heart attack


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck, I'm hungry now.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bitches get ringside delivery.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm ok with Swag as long as they let me hear his theme music


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sad that Lawler's skin is the same color as the popcorn chicken.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What the fuck? Food? :lol


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler eating that shit after his heart attack, SMH.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Didn't this motherfucker have a heart attack?

I just...


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Should King be eating that?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jesus fucking Christ, look at that shameless shill of Sonics! fpalm


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man, i'm hungry now.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The sonic's food is making me hungry


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is that good for Jerry to be eating that?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Un fucking believable. *

You know what? I hope Swagger fucking injures someone to the point they can't wrestle anymore. He's a fucking disaster.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao:lmao:lmao Oh my God all that food. :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Jerry needs to watch his diet.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They have product placement at ringside now!??!!?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Charismatic Enigma Bo Dallas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King eating fast food and he had heart attack several months ago. Seems legit


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Heart Attack part deux...


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ah fucked up the last link, but yeah srs, has this been posted?

Cole trying to interview Beck...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LAWLER TO HAVE A HEART ATTACK AFTER EATING ALL THAT :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ever since the YES craze, Vince is obsessed with guys repeating the same thing over and over again.

Actually, it started even before YES...fucking Michael Cole would repeat the same thing over and over and over...and over.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does Sonic really want the guy who died of a heart attack on air advertising their product?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cole selling that Sonic brand terribly.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

something tells me the king shouldnt be eating that stuff...


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

On top of everything, now I want some chicken.

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY.


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Jerry gonna have another heart attack 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Should he be eating that with his heart problems


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger Wins AND We get chicken? BEST RAW EVER


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler being the fatass he is....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did Cole just say "We're gonna take you back to next week?"

... it's either been a long night for him or me.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

We da people. Victory, for da people. 

Anyone else think Zeb Colter looks like George Steele at times? He makes that same face with the open mouth


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler making fat jokes.... eating like a pig on tv. fpalm


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

soo profesional..


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man that food looked good


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King you fat bastard... I guess his heart doctors are fine with deep fried artery busting food


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Didn't this motherfucker have a heart attack?
> 
> I just...


no word, just no words for that, I cant even


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There's literally a segment on this show where we sit down and watch the commentators eat fast food. I feel ashamed to be a part of this species sometimes .


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Raw is just a non-stop commercial. Michael Cole and Jerry can get fucked with a rusty novelty sized light bulb. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King and Cole are really annoying tonight. It's worse than usual.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> Sad that Lawler's skin is the same color as the popcorn chicken.


MADE MY WEEK ROFL


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lets have nothing but movie trailers and the announcers eating fast food. That'll get people invested.
:vince5


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not only do they spend the show showing previews for movies, but now they're doing a blatant product placement? Screw you, WWE.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Jerry is the man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah, let's give the guy who had a heart attack on the show a big tray of deep fried chicken-like substance.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I actually like the new belt now


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Crowd got louder for Punk than they did for Cena.

Hey Vince.

You fucked up. Recap proves it.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Brilliant. Let's have the guy who just had a heart attack, stuffing down fast food. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I liked the Spinner belt more than the new title


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk says the same thing during Diva Searches.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hate Lawler and Cole even more, cause now I'm hungry.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

i still hate the Miz's guts but credit where its due, hes been upping his game in the ring the last 3 weeks or so.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Popcorn chicken and tator tots -- just what a man recovering from a heart attack should be eating.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swicy? Eat it Jerry, eat all of it, maybe we get another segment from the medical condition section fpalm
These commentators should be hanged by their tongues :gun:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler no selling the heart attack.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hold up, Cena is speaking next? Just do the damn match already.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



RaneGaming said:


> "Here Comes The Pain" Bo Dallas


"The 9th Wonder of the World" Bo Dallas 8*D


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*









As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lets hope King starts feeling something after that chicken and decides to retire whilst his healthy is marginally okay.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sonic tho... SMH, that shit nasty AF


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Argh fucking ridiculous having that food there.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

theBIGvalboski said:


> something tells me the king shouldnt be eating that stuff...


King is a grown ass man, he can eat what he wants to eat.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Buckley said:


> I hate Lawler and Cole even more, cause now I'm hungry.


its the stoner friendly programing taking effect

#WEEDTHEPEOPLE


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> Sad that Lawler's skin is the same color as the popcorn chicken.


fuck me my stomach is killing me please stop


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I actually really love Swagger's music.

Anyway, Punk better bitch on the mic after the match nd then DAT GONG hits. :mark:


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That's diet food for Americans?


----------



## Razor Mike (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swagger's character is infinitely better than it was.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lawler had the heart attack in September. He's not recovering anymore.

Let the man eat.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


I'm going to have nightmares now.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol. WWE's horrid product placement.

Cole: 
*WELL, THAT MATCH WAS GOOD.

BUT HOLY SHIT, CHECK OUT THIS. SONIC GUYS. SONIC CHICKEN. NEW CHICKEN.

INCASE YOU DIDN'T GET IT. SONIC HAS NEW CHICKEN. I KNOW THIS IS WRESTLING, BUT HOLY SHIT. SONIC'S NEW CHICKEN.

EAT AT SONIC CAUSE OF THE NEW CHICKEN*. Okay, I guess back to wrestling.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The difference between Punk and Cena's promos will be that while Punk called himself God, Cole and Lawler will call Cena God.


Oh, and Cena's will probably be terrible.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


I fucking can't :lol


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"dashing Bo Dallas"


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

After the Lesnar/HHH opening, the show fell off quick. They should not have opened with that.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

antonio banderas gone from nailing salma hayek and angelina jolie to Donut Ads.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King is great.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> Not only do they spend the show showing previews for movies, but now they're doing a blatant product placement? Screw you, WWE.


Agreed, because the two assholes in the Sonic commercials weren't enough.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> "The 9th Wonder of the World" Bo Dallas 8*D


"The Ace in the Hole" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love The Rock as WWE champion once again but don't think it's fair that he is missing shows. He is the main draw leading up to WM and as WWE Champion should at least be on every Raw as champion...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm jealous of people who are watching this while heavily inebriated or on mind inducing drugs.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:vince DON'T YOU KNOW YOU NEED A SNACK WHEN YOU GO TO THE MOVIES :vince


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Bull of the Woods" Bo Dallas


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


The man that's going to end the streak...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


I'm crying! Help me, baby Jesus! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Ah fucked up the last link, but yeah srs, has this been posted?
> 
> Cole trying to interview Beck...


This is :lmao worthy. Cole shitting all over Beck, and these actors. That dweeb told Michael Cole to leave.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope WWE goes out of business one of these days. Professional wrestling would be better off without this joke of a company shitting on its legacy.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

He's the one man Bo!

Oh and it's been a few minutes, still no Rollins licking his lips gif made? Slackers...


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



holt_hogan said:


> That's diet food for Americans?












Lawler is the founder


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "I.R.S." Dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


I hate you. :lmao


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> "The 9th Wonder of the World" Bo Dallas 8*D


"The Animal" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That drink looked nice


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> "The Ace in the Hole" Bo Dallas.


"Samoan Submission Machine" Bo Dallas


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> "The Ace in the Hole" Bo Dallas.


"Mr. TNA" Bo Dallas


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

When the *GONG* hits, my DONG rises from the dead.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol @ these Bo Dallas nicknames.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They'll probably put Ryback in a 'Who ate my tater tots?' storyline.

The 2013 equivalent of 'who ran over Stone Cold Steve Austin'.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Ah fucked up the last link, but yeah srs, has this been posted?
> 
> Cole trying to interview Beck...


LOL that tiny little guys is security haha


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


> As i said "the Phenom" Bo Dallas


I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> I'm jealous of people who are watching this while heavily inebriated or on mind inducing drugs.


am on diazepam 30mg and fuck me i couldn't take this sober


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That tout was sent while HHH was changing his piss stained pants.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was able to listen to Jack Swagger's new amazing theme completely during the break. Breaks are too damn long!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Does anybody besides WWE actually use Tout? 

AND ARE THEY RECAPPING THIS AGAIN?!?!?! This is what??? The third time?!?!?!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn this is the third recap of Brock/Trips


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



The Brown Horatio said:


> "dashing Bo Dallas"


A Real Man's Man Bo Dallas


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This bitch wants the D


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How was that impactful?!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they don't have any touts so they have to only show triple h's :lol


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol. Hardcore Triple H using tout.

What a bad ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> "Mr. TNA" Bo Dallas


"Too Sexy" Bo Dallas.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Next Big Thing" Bo Dallas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> "Samoan Submission Machine" Bo Dallas


"The Arabian machine of destruction" Bo Dallas


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yeah it was the only good part of the show, but do we really need to show it four fucking times?


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Just popped back in to see if Taker had arrived yet, and I see people whining that Lawler is eating chicken because of his heart attack. Newsflash; Jerry Lawler is old, and despite what health nuts may make you think, everybody, everywhere, dies. So fuck it, let the bastard enjoy himself and eat what the hell he wants. What's the point in being afraid to "live" just so you can age to 100 and spend every day shitting your pants and drooling on yourself. Balls to that, give me heart clogging chicken. Die at 70 happy and full.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> "Samoan Submission Machine" Bo Dallas


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Bo's gonna kiiiill youuu, Bo's gonna kiiiill youuu...
:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

now all i can do is look aat HHH crotch stain


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Who the hell is Bo Dallas?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> "The Animal" Bo Dallas.


"The Man of 1000 Holds" Bo Dallas


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"for the love of all that is sane and right in the world please not" Bo Dallas.

or "get lost B.O. Dallas!" for short.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STONE COLD BO DALLAS.

BAH GAWD KING, IT'S BO DALLAS. THE MAN WHO SHOULD HAVE BEEN ABORTED BY HIS SWEET MAMA, KING!"


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Hungry" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YES A THIRD RECAP!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's still real to us damn it!


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

American Badass Bo Dallas.


----------



## theBIGvalboski (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

hhh tombstone reference? love it


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hope these touts are worth it, each one means 1 more jobber entrance.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Rated PG Superstar" Bo Dallas


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> "The Arabian machine of destruction" Bo Dallas


"Suicidal, Homicidal, Genocidal, Death Defying" BO Dallas


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Surprised they didn't black and white the recaps because of the blood. Guess they're making exception for Wrestlemania season.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tout is so stupid.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol, adult marks


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The big red machine" Bo Dallas.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> lol @ people saying Ambrose was overacting.
> 
> It's called 'having some character'. Not everyone has to sound like an uninterested, middle-of-the-road, over-enunciating dullard.


Exactly


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The fans have spoken.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT STAPLE PIC ON THE AP


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Was that pee wee herman?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I honestly wish The Rock was here to make fun of these virgins.

It's because of retards like those fucking idiots that these shitty rematches are happening. BURN IN HELL.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck these touts


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

These touts are so cringeworthy.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

My god, these Touts are so fucking retarded.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tout justifies why I don't let anyone know outside of this forum that I'm a wrestling fan.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao:lmao That black dude holding his little dog.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All this Taker teasing is tiring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

:lmao These wrestling fans. That black dude with the dog HAS to be Headliner.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I wonder how many of these they had to go through to find 
something positive...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck this. I'm watching Nostalgia Critic till Punk/Cena starts.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stop trying to make Tout happen, WWE


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These touts :ti


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat random black guy with little dog


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha jesus christ, TOUT!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All of those Touts are better than Jack Swagger.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All those people Touting are on here right?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TOUT IT OUT!

It's the ThOUghT that counts.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWED THE PEOPLE :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I think Lawler's heart attack was gods way of telling him to stop commentating and an attempt to get him to quit but i guess King isn't the smartest guy since he's now eating greasy deep fried chicken.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*:lmao at the black dude with the little bitch dog :lmao*


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

there is one word to describe it and that is predictable !


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These people actually exist!? :lol

Come on son.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These touts are fuckin brutal... But are far from the worst things on this show


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They should just call Tout "MarkTube."


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You're not a THUG until you're holding a dog in your lap :lol


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

People who tout are like retarded babies of the social network family.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE: We Warrant Euthanasia


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Ravishing" Bo Dallas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LMFAO @ the last guy.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TOUT OUT WITH YOUR SPOUT OUT

This episode of RAW is an abomination.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Sexual White Chocolate Bo Dallas


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Lurkin said:


> Who the hell is Bo Dallas?


You don't know "The showstopper" Bo Dallas?


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alright, now that the mindless bullshit is out of the way, get ready for Punk vs. Cena!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"A very special guest" John Cena?? Really?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Daddy Bo Dallas"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was enjoying this show without seeing this corny fucker.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha, that black dude's dog


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those touts were better than this


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Touts-Please kill me.. 

#Thunderdome.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Man wheres Clay and Tensai, Best part of RAW IMO


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That guy and the dog hahahah.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena: There's a buzz in the air tonight

:swagger oh sorry about the secondhand smoke


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Stone cold bo dallas


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena. fpalm


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John 'Morrison' Cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'Bad Ass' Bo Dallas


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

These touts...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hate Josh Matthews. Cunt.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Do you think Cena is tired of cutting the same promo for the past eight years?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena.
Going back to trying too hard. 

I don't get how people think this fucking clown is good on the mic. He's trying way too damn hard right now.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> Tout justifies why I don't let anyone know outside of this forum that I'm a wrestling fan.


Completely agree.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I hate you John. Oh god, i hate you.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Special guest fpalm

Can't win the big one fpalm
Yeah 10 damn times you overrated dick


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Rated PG Superstar" Bo Dallas


"The Notorious D.I.C." Bo Dallas.

*SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA*.


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

inb4 overcomes the odds


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena cut a good promo right there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena has the worst face and personality


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Daddy Cool" Bo Dallas


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

this reminds me why i chose to stop watching this ages ago...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck you Cena....


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

- PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas Texas tonight where Raw is being taped as of 7PM Eastern time. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on Raw tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Yawwwwwn Cena you've had your time...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena overcoming all odds

never giving up

fpalm


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No Cena, we are just tired of you.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You heard this Folks, The Champ Is Back :cena3


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Big Red Monster" Bo Dallas


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is he trying to sound like Jesse Jackson? Like what the fuck was that?


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OH MAN, if you hate Cena then you are probably putting a gun in your mouth at the moment :lol.

WOW.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"JOHN CENA IS BACK!" You didn't fucking go anywhere. Trust me, I'd know.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God all fucking mighty how many more years are we gonna have to look at this goofy fucker in his rainbow clothes? Whats it been now? 10 years? Jesus are we ever gonna get a new top guy around there?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I believe in it, Cena.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena's time was 8 freakin' years ago....


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena has cut this same promo before every one of his "most important" matches, in the past 8 years.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena goes to the blackvoice. This is the character that made him popular.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why does Cena perform his promos as if he's mocking the product? He overacts everything and it just makes it seem like he's not taking it seriously.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"You Cant See Me" Bo Dallas


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I have no idea what Cena is saying he sounds like The Peanuts teacher when he opens his mouth.


----------



## Mikey2690 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Super Cena is back.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh god, Cena sounds so cheesy, he's almost like a black preacher


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hustle. 
Loyalty.
Cheating. 

SHUT. THE. FUCK. UP. CENA.

Damn, I have never hated a wrestler more than this. He still tries to be an underdog too. God, stupid cheesy piece of shit.

I can honestly stand Hogan more than this. Hell, I could stand Hardy more. Cheesy stupid bastard.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Shut up, Cena.

Bo "The King" Dallas


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'Bad Ass' Bo Dallas


I hate the guy, but that name would work if wwe would get it's head out of it's pg ass.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The John Cena Problem is when a superstar wins a title only to have then drop the belt a few minutes later. Poor lil Rey Rey.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"WWE Chairman" Bo Dallas.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

MORE FUCKING PLUGGING STOP IT STOP IT GODDAMN IT 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

the commercials.... i think i'm gonna puke.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



El Cuñado said:


> Do you think Cena is tired of cutting the same promo for the past eight years?


He couldn't cut the same promo and bang the same woman for such a long time, so he had to cheat on his wife to break the monotony.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I WILL OVERCOME ALL ODDS AND GO ON TO WRESTLEMANIA TO DEFEAT..


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Doctor of Thuganomics Bo Dallas


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Really? A number 1 contenders match is their most important match? Ever? Not like, any of their actual title matches?

Fuck.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How can you love ROBOT WARS IT HASN'T EXISTED YET LAWLER. 

Fuck..Do you love Hoverboards too?


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The hippest cat in the land Bo Dallas


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> 'Bad Ass' Bo Dallas


"Rabid Wolverine" Bo Dallas


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF IS THIS????? THATS ME IN THE TOUT VIDEO.....IS WWE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT??? WOW................


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena to win! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Trust us John, your critics aren't hungry. We have had your shit forced down our throats for years.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TripleG said:


> Fuck this. I'm watching Nostalgia Critic till Punk/Cena starts.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Jamaican sensation" Bo Dallas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

9 years later, still cuts shitty promos.

Hustle. Loyalty. And Being a Cunt.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Texas Rattlesnake" Bo Dallas


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is this IRL Robot Wars?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck you Cena.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

fuck off with god of war


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Honestly the only thing that will get me into Cena is if he turns heel..otherwise he's stale as shit.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Urgh please shut up you wankdog.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Go Cena!!!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Supah FLY" Bo Dallas


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This show has been straight advertising, with the occasional match. This is the fucking road to wrestlemania, have some fucking dignity on your main show Goddamn.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



SP103 said:


> How can you love ROBOT WARS IT HASN'T EXISTED YET LAWLER.
> 
> Fuck..Do you love Hoverboards too?


They've done tapings.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> WTF IS THIS????? THATS ME IN THE TOUT VIDEO.....IS WWE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT??? WOW................


WAIT. Are you saying you were one of those people in the TOUT Videos ?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dean/Moxley said:


> "The Jamaican sensation" Bo Dallas


"Captain Charisma" Bo Dallas


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "the rabid wolverine" Dallas


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> WTF IS THIS????? THATS ME IN THE TOUT VIDEO.....IS WWE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT??? WOW................


Nice dog Brah.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Lurkin said:


> Who the hell is Bo Dallas?


How fucking dare you. He's the future of the fucking business it what he is.

:ban


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Robot Whatever League has NOTHING on Robot Wars.










Matilda, motherfuckers!


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The viper Bo Dallas"


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More King hyperbole

THE BIGGEST MATCH OF THEIR CAREERS! EVER!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This God of War commercial has been the highlight of tonight's RAW.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Mouth That Goes Down South" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*THE NATURE BO*


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Diamond Bo Dallas Page


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Looking forward to that new God of War.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

this show sucks holy shit can they be more obvious all they wanna do is generate consumerism ??


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In before


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol at God of War trying to be super serious.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> I WILL OVERCOME ALL ODDS AND GO ON TO WRESTLEMANIA TO DEFEAT..


.

Just quoting this because it needs to be quoted for as long as he's an active wrestler...which means forever.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



El Cuñado said:


> Robot Whatever League has NOTHING on Robot Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sir Kill-a-lot!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KuritaDavion said:


> "The Mouth That Goes Down South" Bo Dallas.


"First Lady of Wrestling" Bo Dallas


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo-bobo-bobo-Bo Dallas


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LKRocks said:


>


Cena didn't win the title when he cashed that in though.


----------



## XxMetsxX (Mar 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

da jobroni beatin lalaloud pie eatin peoples champ da BO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The American Badass" Bo Dallas


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John cena vs Cm punk in a in the ring match


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ultimate Bo


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The It Factor" Bo Dallas


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Captain Charisma" Bo Dallas


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

"The Cerebral Assassin" Bo Dallas

Poor bastard


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "Mongo" Dallas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> "First Lady of Wrestling" Bo Dallas


"The Charismatic Enigma" Bo Dallas


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Only 45 minutes to go guyzzz!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'll watch that show for Jericho. 

If I can't see good talent on RAW, might as well watch it on a show that has nothing to do with wrestling.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tomb Raider was the Highlight of This Raw for me


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



El Cuñado said:


> Robot Whatever League has NOTHING on Robot Wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












It's all about Vlad the Impaler and BattleBots, son!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> WAIT. Are you saying you were one of those people in the TOUT Videos ?


YEAH THIS IS BULL SHIT IM SO MAD RIGHT NOW, WOWWWWWWWW, I CANT BELIVE THIS SHIT. WOW THIS FUCKING SUCKS.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Nature Boy" Bo Dallas.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Watching the tears of the IWC is going to be great when Cena wins tonight and the pipedream of a triple threat is gone, as Anne said last night, _it came true_. 

Can't wait!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Robot Chicken > Robot Combat League


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LKRocks said:


>


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So much commercialism. Remember when WWE was all about sticking two fingers up to "the man" and being a rebel? Now... the WWE is "the man", and will whore out any product they can make a few bucks off.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The World's most dangerous man,

Bo Dallas.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "The 'Mo" Dallas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'Mean' Bo Dallas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Dick" Dallas.


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Orange Mocha Frappauchino" Bo Dallas


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> WTF IS THIS????? THATS ME IN THE TOUT VIDEO.....IS WWE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT??? WOW................


Oh my god. Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The excellence of execution" Bo Dallas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Here's a truel one (unfortunately):

"The Barrett Barrage Destroyer" Bo Dallas


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"It's True It's True" Bo Dallas


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The anal bleeding" Bo Dallas


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I like "Bo Mysterio" ... has a nice ring to it. Though "Eddie Guerrerbo" also works...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> "Nature Boy" Bo Dallas.


"Latino Heat" Bo Dallas


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

If there is ever a communist resurgence that takes over the world, political science students will be shown this a recording of this Raw episode in order to demonstrate the excesses of capitalism that lead to its demise.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Also, have we really not seen the Wrestlemania countdown video tonight yet?! This is the RTWM!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fucking movie trailers. The WWE superstars aren't even in the damn things!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



J2D said:


> I'll watch that show for Jericho.
> 
> If I can't see good talent on RAW, might as well watch it on *a show that has nothing to do with wrestling*.


Isn't that what Raw pretty much is these days?


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

cena should be inducted to the hall of fame if not done already


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



1999 Rejex said:


> The World's most dangerous man,
> 
> Bo Dallas.


The World's Strongest Man, Bo Dallas.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> So much commercialism. Remember when WWE was all about sticking two fingers up to "the man" and being a rebel? Now... the WWE is "the man", and will whore out any product they can make a few bucks off.


You mean when they were getting KILLED by the competition ?


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Dallas...We comin for you *****


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hey guys I think CM Punk will win this match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mr BoBastic Bo Dallas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



checkcola said:


> Watching the tears of the IWC is going to be great when Cena wins tonight and the pipedream of a triple threat is gone, as Anne said last night, _it came true_.
> 
> Can't wait!


Dude no one expects Punk to win, we all pretty much know its gonna be Punk vs Taker at Mania now.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KURTANGLEFAN123 said:


> In before


This gif needs to be everywhere. On everything. In every single nook and cranny of any website that has anything to do with wrestling. As inescapable as the very thing Cena lifts above his head with that stupid fucking smile on his face.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I love American Ad's


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LigerJ81 said:


> Tomb Raider was the Highlight of This Raw for me


Gameinformer gave it a 9.25/10. Next tuesday I'm getting the game.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bad Ass Bo Dallas.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

King of the Mountain Bo Dallas


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Silent Lady" Bo Dallas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol here is your Taker return folks.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Also, have we really not seen the Wrestlemania countdown video tonight yet?! This is the RTWM!


I'll see YOU at the movies :vince


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait.

They're showing Taker returning at a house show?

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Lionheart" Bo Dallas


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> Isn't that what Raw pretty much is these days?


Well, you got me.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



almostfamous said:


> Lol at God of War trying to be super serious.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BREATHE by Fabolous? :mark:


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker Returns.





on TOUT


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "The Hitman" Dallas.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"It's me, it's me, it's Big Bo D".


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KO Bossy said:


> "The Charismatic Enigma" Bo Dallas


"The Hybrid Diva" Bo Dallas.

Sad that the Bo Dallas game has been more interesting then Raw.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't fucking believe this show continues to be 3 hours..


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They're just blowing the Undertaker return with house show footage. WTF?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

oh Thanks WWE for that Tout


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The largest athlete in the world 

Bo Dallas


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Teasing The Undertaker alredy..


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Hardcore Legend, Bo Dallas.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dusty Bo


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That confirms Undertaker will not be coming out tonight


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This fucking company :lmao .. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

wow why did they show that video kinda ruins it for tonight if he does return which is highly likely


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Gameinformer gave it a 9.25/10. Next tuesday I'm getting the game.


Been planning on getting it since it was announced. And I have hated the series since the first one on PS1. Game looks fantastic.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk!!!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Devil's Favorite Fuckboy" Bo Dallas


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did they just seriously fucking show Undertaker's return... on a TOUT??


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Legend Killer" Bo Dallas


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fucking hell. You just ruined that for everyone WWE. Congratulations.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Pretty much gave away that the Undertaker is returning.

Why else would they show that video at such a random as fuck hour?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did they just spoil Undertaker's return with an Undertaker return video?

Epic failure.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WTF, they wasted Undertakers return with a Tout video


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

They really just showed us his house show return?

Fuck, guess that means no Taker tonight.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why would the WWE show that Taker house show return on Raw? I mean it's inevitable around this time of year but why ruin it?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Way to spoil tonights surprise.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THEY'RE SHOWING THE FUCKING UNDERTAK- 

Ugh.

Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That little cut-off means no Undertaker. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This fucking company..

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Up to 40 minutes left in the show. Shits going down.


----------



## NewJack's Shank (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Iron Bo Dallas


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo, you didn't know?!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Nah, I'm thinking Punk just loses and the Mania match is set up next week due to Punk not having a match at Mania and losing his mind. Just like everybody called Brock-Trips this week.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> WTF IS THIS????? THATS ME IN THE TOUT VIDEO.....IS WWE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT??? WOW................


What 1 you will get rep


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Twatter saying they carried someone out and put them under the ring I wonder who it could be!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ROCK


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Still the best theme in WWE.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

what're the chances CM Punk pins John Cena?

anyone want to give me actual odds or am I wishing on a fairytale?

:$


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm the Bo of Personality 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Obese Turtle said:


> "Lionheart" Bo Dallas


"Samoan Bulldog" Bo Dallas


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This crowd is filled of ladies who are wet for Cena, and kids who are pissing their PJ's for him.

I hate this crowd. Cheer for Punk, you ingrateful fucks. 

Guarnteed, they piss themselves over Sheena.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker isn't at Dallas.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

so we got 20 mins left punk cena and then undertaker last?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Latino Heat" Bo Dallas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Icon Bo Dallas


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Y2-Jerk said:


> wow why did they show that video kinda ruins it for tonight if he does return which is highly likely


They will save it for next week when punk is complaining about the loss.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> - PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.


fpalm


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker to return after or during this match.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Hardcore Icon Bo dallas.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why would they show a Tout video of Undertaker at a house show before he interferes in this match?

UGGGGH THIS COMPANY


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why did WWE just show Taker's return in a fucking Tout?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!!!

Main reason I watch WWE? Hell Yeah!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We're guaranteed 20 minutes for this main event! 8*D


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol why don't they just say "Undertaker's returning at some point during or after this match to feud with Punk"? Its gonna be so shocking now when Taker returns right after they show him returning on tout.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE UNDERTAKER RETURNS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.........via tout.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The 9th wonder of the world...Bo Dallas!!!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

unk5 = Jesus = God = makes sense!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MetLife Stadium is off Broadway? It's in fucking New Jersey!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't believe in God, but I believe in CM Punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE clearly showing that video of him returning because he ISNT returning tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm deaf from how loud Punk's reactions have been during both his entrances.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE: Meh, yeah. Taker returned or something. Here's a Tout because, you know, we don't care anymore.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo "The Dumpster" Dallas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

There you have it folks!!! Technically Taker was on Raw!! :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Genetic Freak" Bo Dallas


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Mrs. Foley's Baby Boy" Bo Dallas!


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Silent Rage Bo Dallas


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Your time is up Bo's time is now, you cant see him hes time is now


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

ruin undertakers return with a tout :lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol only this company can do a thing as stupid as that


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Dec_619 said:


> fpalm


PUNK IS GOING TO GET :buried by :cena in that case :lol


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> Undertaker Returns.
> on TOUT


Correct! Might have just done it via satellite..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ugandan Giant, Bo Dallas.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Slam_It said:


> Up to 40 minutes left in the show. Shits going down.


As you mean 28 more minutes of commercials for Taco Bell, Sonic, Snickers and WWE gear...


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BVD.

Bo Vagina Dallas.

He's Really F'N Slow.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The fact they showed that Undertaker video/Tout, makes me question if he'll put in an appearance tonight.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

...why is CM Punk wearing ALL BLACK?

notice that?

his usual attire is gone.. the colors.. the stars

it's all black..

hmm..


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The human suplex machine" Bo Dallas


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



KingOfKings said:


> You mean when they were getting KILLED by the competition ?


Apparently your history knowledge is a little fuzzy :lol go look at da ratingzz between Dubya See Dubya & WWF between 1999 to 2001 and get back to me on that


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now I'm conflicted. 

If Taker shows tonight, his return has been soiled by Tout. If he doesn't return, I cry myself to sleep.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why the FUCK would they show Undertaker's return RIGHT BEFORE THIS!?

Complete DUMBASSES........


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE needs to cool it with the whole NY/NJ bullshit. It's nowhere near New York City. 

Bastards.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Raw is Bo


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All the kids chanting for Cena......


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

they've spoilt nothing as nothing will happen.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So Punk loses to Cena tonight and than he goes to Mania to face the cuking Undertaker? LOl talk about stupid booking


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The sensational bo dallas


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Theeeee "Macho Man" Bo Dallas!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"I did it for The Rock"-Bo Dallas


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Man with the rear to make the girls cheer" Bo Dallas


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Daddy B" Bo Dallas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> WWE needs to cool it with the whole NY/NJ bullshit. It's nowhere near New York City.
> 
> Bastards.


Honestly. Cole saying MetLife is off Broadway. fpalm


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WWE are fucking morons.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God. I really would just love if Punk kicked Cena right in the balls while he's making his entrance.

Get fired for it. It'd be so worth it. Kick him in the balls, flip off the crowd, walk off.

Please Punk. Please.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Iceman" Bo Dallas


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



> Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder
> 
> Hey @RealJackSwagger…the reason Americans are out of jobs is because I’ve been doing them all. #sevenfigurejobguy


:lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

No hope for a Triple Threat I'm assuming


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Goldfinger said:


> "Samoan Submission Machine" Bo Dallas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'The Whole F'N Bo' Dallas


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena looks fucking DETERMINED. Match of the Year Contender PLZ.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Punjabi Playboy" Bo Dallas


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



2 Ton 21 said:


> They're just blowing the Undertaker return with house show footage. WTF?


Smart business. People will be drawn to how shows for the catch of seeing one of his tune-up tag matches.


----------



## jerichofan05 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

FandangBo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


> WWE needs to cool it with the whole NY/NJ bullshit. It's nowhere near New York City.
> 
> Bastards.


Then explain how the NEW YORK GIANTS and NEW YORK JETS play at the same stadium?

Yeah.. Logic..


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena's booking is so backwards. He's overcoming the evens.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Commentators cum in their pants whenever Cena enters the building.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Bo, you didn't know?!


Yo ass betta call Bo Dallaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Once this match is over. GONG!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Hollywood" Bo Dallas.

Vince approves.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I CANT FUCKING BELIVE THEY SHOW MY TOUT VIDEO, IM SO MAD RIGHT NOW, NOT SO PROUD OF IT. WOW.....


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Deadman Bo Dallas


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Why would they show a Tout video of Undertaker at a house show before he interferes in this match?
> 
> UGGGGH THIS COMPANY


Because he's not returning tonight. Way to kill interest in your Raw main event WWE. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Damn, Punk has some serous bags under his eyes.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Should be a good to great match!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Human Cyborg" Bo Dallas


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God damn Cena needs a new theme, his time has already came and gone. It made sense back when it was actually his time but now its someone else's time.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

In b4 bitching about ad breaks during this match.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker isn't coming. Get over it.

We're going to get a shitty Cena win.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena should change his theme now


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dat indy pose.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

please WWE

just this once

PLEASE

give us a swerve

let CM PUNK WIN! :$


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That announcer needs to go.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The big red machine, Bo Dallas!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Hera said:


> :lol


Lol oh fuck thats great


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So apparently twitter is blowing up saying they carried someone under the ring.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CharliePrince said:


> ...why is CM Punk wearing ALL BLACK?
> 
> notice that?
> 
> ...


I see some black clothing and some goldish stars there. Are you blind yet?


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

LOL Bo Dallas is really making an impact among the dorkiest and smarkiest members of the wrestling community.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Swerve. It was Bo Dallas under the ring all along.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hhuge pop for cena


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo the king Dallas


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> "The Genetic Freak" Bo Dallas


He's a genetic freak alright :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Sexual Chocolate" Bo Dallas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Man Of 1004 Holds Bo Dallas


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This win for Cena will be as clean as anything. And the hate will ensue.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Johnny B Dallas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo-case of the Immortals Bo Dallas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So he's stopped going JEEEEYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNN

CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENA?

Praise the lord.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ok, lets end this shitfest of a match quickly, plz.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena sucks!


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I pretty much know what's gonna happen now. I have accepted it. Just give me a great match.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> I CANT FUCKING BELIVE THEY SHOW MY TOUT VIDEO, IM SO MAD RIGHT NOW, NOT SO PROUD OF IT. WOW.....


What 1 was you LOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Spanish Announce Table" Bo Dallas!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*They are giving this match away on FREE TV! *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flocka Street Lottery said:


> So apparently twitter is blowing up saying they carried someone under the ring.


True? Not sure how to search Twitter...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Alabama Slamma" Bo Dallas


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Love this.

WWE truly proving who cheers for who. 

Punk. Manly chants.

Cena. Kiddy chants.

Fucking love it.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena seems nervous King? Dude could die right now and he would still kick out and win this match.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Man Who will not Die-Bo Dallas 
The Boster 
The Samoan Bulldozer Bo Dallas 
Bo Dallas The Ultimate Opportunist 
Jamaican Sensation Bo Dallas 
Bo Dallas the Biggest Little Man 
Air Bo 
Lethal Weapon Bo Dallas.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Nimbus said:


> I CANT FUCKING BELIVE THEY SHOW MY TOUT VIDEO, IM SO MAD RIGHT NOW, NOT SO PROUD OF IT. WOW.....


So why did you do one then.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

JOHN CENA DEFEATED CM PUNK IN A NUMBER ONE CONTENDERS MATCH ON RAW IN THE FALL OF 2011!!! 

How is that not a big match?!?!?!


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bravo....Oscar.....Bo


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

_*Glass Shatters*_

Bo Dallas comes out

JR: _BY GOD, IT'S STONE COLD BO DALLAS_


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



BKsaaki said:


> He's a genetic freak alright :lmao:lmao:lmao


Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Bo's got 23 pairs and one to [email protected]


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Animal Bo Dallas"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> Damn, Punk has some serous bags under his eyes.


He has insomnia


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

You should be ashamed for supporting Trips-Lesnar anyways, and banned from this forum for life.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

All these comments about Bo Dallas are killing.. You know what to do...TOUT IT.

"Rugged" Bo Dallas

"Dr. Death" Bo Dallas.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Is there any doubt that lolCenawins here?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Oh come on....am I supposed to really believe that Punk can lock horns with Cena and actually not get overpowered?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Flocka Street Lottery said:


> So apparently twitter is blowing up saying they carried someone under the ring.


Proof


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

John Cena has everything to lose...the ultimate underdog.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

We all know Cena is winning right?


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

apparently someones under the ring


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Punjabi Playboy" Bo Dallas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Evan BOrnswaggle*


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Slam_It said:


> Most people have 23 pairs of chromosomes. Bo's got 23 pairs and one to [email protected]


So he's Eugene? :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Means no Malice" Bo Dallas.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



CharliePrince said:


> ...why is CM Punk wearing ALL BLACK?
> 
> notice that?
> 
> ...


IT CAN ONLY MEAN ONE THING


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Big Poppa Pump Bo Dallas"


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

and another commercial.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Zombie Princess" Bo Dallas


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Update on The Undertaker
By Marc Middleton
Feb 25, 2013 - 7:43:10 PM


- PWInsider is reporting that The Undertaker is not in Dallas, Texas tonight where RAW is being held, as of 7PM EST. They note that he could always be hidden but most likely he won't be appearing on RAW tonight.
Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...ight_s_Show_Revealed.html#sSkzGyeMpr7mTCBv.99


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

People ask me why I hate crowds filled with women and kids. It has nothing to do with smarkyness. It's because I watch this shit with headphones on, and my ears are nearly bleeding right now


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



almostfamous said:


> Is there any doubt that lolCenawins here?


counting on a earthshake


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*COMMERCIAL BREAK! WOOHOO*


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> Errr. What's with people saying they tried avoiding showing the blood? They focused more on HHH because it was really his moment; it was him making the return. But Lesnar got on camera plenty while wearing the proverbial crimson mask. They had a close up on the ramp ffs. Some of you just see what you want to see just so you can moan. WWE does a lot of shit these days; at least give them credit when it's due.


Actually, moron, go watch the replay at the wwe website.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJC93 said:


> So why did you do one then.


I DIDNT KNOW THEY ARE ALLOWED TO SHOW IT LIVEE? THIS SUCKS SO BAD. THEY D BETTER EDIT THIS SHIT OR SOMETHING OR ILL SUE THEM.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This match is already getting raped with commercials breaks.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Nature Boy" BO Dallas


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I want to believe someone's said Bo "Spark Plug" Dallas already


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Australian said:


> apparently someones under the ring


Stone Cold? :bateman


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena is nervous? He's a 10x champion..what kind of sense does that make? He's not facing the Shield by himself. It's just one man.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Going onto Twitter now and seeing what I can find out, I'll leave you guys with some info if I see anything.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lots of simple chain wrestling moves. Not bad so far.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm fucking bored...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I was hopeful that UT would show up and Tombstone Cena. Oh well.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Hope Cena's inevitable diving fame asser ends up like this.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Ayotollah of Rock and BOllah.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Dallas is like Kobe Bryan in a hotel room! He is unstoppable!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Taker's return is gonna be fucking BOSS.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Total Package said:


> So he's Eugene? :lmao


Nah. I'm pretty sure Eugene was missing one. Bo's got EXTRA. More is better. Right?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

am I being delusional by hoping/wishing/wanting CM Punk to win?

am i just refusing to see the truth?

should we just accept fate

Cena wins this??

come on WWE give us something! :$


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Dwayne Johnson - "GIVE ME BACK MY SON!"*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *They are giving this match away on FREE TV! *


They'll make it up in tickets by the WWE Universe going to see Dead Man Down featuring WWE Superstar Wade Barrett! In theaters March 8th!

.........................Or how about a night in? Why not go out and get The Marine: Homefront featuring former Wrestlemania main eventer The Miz! Out on Blu-Ray/DVD March 5th!

:vince


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



MVPBallin said:


> _*Glass Shatters*_
> 
> Bo Dallas comes out
> 
> JR: _BY GOD, IT'S STONE COLD BO DALLAS_


He'll be drinking boweisers.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> Oh come on....am I supposed to really believe that Punk can lock horns with Cena and actually not get overpowered?


They expect you to believe CM Punk can shoulder block The Rock into the canvas repeatedly too even though he's literally twice as strong and much heavier than CM Punk.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> IT CAN ONLY MEAN ONE THING



BAH GOD IT'S STING STING HAS EMBRACED THE WWE UNIVERSE


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It's so hilarious to see people taking this so seriously. Wrestling is supposed to be fun, silly, ridiculous and it's fiction.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Spoiler - Cena wins.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

THE SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL, GENOCIDAL Bo Dallas


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Callous Bo Dallas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

STFU with the spoliers and rumors. I remember when someone on here ruined Lesnar's return by posting a picture of him backstage on here.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I don't see this match finishing, IF, Punk is wrestling Undertaker at Mania. Basically because he would have to lose, and having him lose before confronting Taker would just completely take away any legitimacy or drama. If he can't beat Cena on RAW, how is he believably going to beat Undertaker at Wrestlemania? It would flatten the drama completely.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck this, I'm going to go play some FIFA


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Who's under the ring?

































:cole3 *OH MY!! *giggle**


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Dreadlocked Demolition Man" Bo Dallas


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena wins and celebrates. End of show.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Welcome to Raw is BO DALLAS"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Whole Fuckin' Show" Bo Dallas.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJC93 said:


> Hope Cena's inevitable diving fame asser ends up like this.


Damn. That massively herniated disc he just gave himself is going to remind him how dumb that shit was for the rest of his life.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Human Phallus" Bo Dallas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Mister Hands said:


> I want to believe someone's said Bo "Spark Plug" Dallas already


Don't think so, it's levels.

First we get the well-known nicknames.

Then we go sexual.

Finally we just throw any nickname we can until it runs out of gas.

Like - "The Face of Terror" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BY GAWD BO DALLAS WAS UNDER THE RING THE WHOLE TIME


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Fuck this, I'm going to go play some FIFA


are they wraaslin'?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

pizza hut and kfc adverts blurghhhh


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The "Doctor of Thuganomics" Bo Dallas decides to wear jorts. From now on they're known as borts.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Latino Heat" Bo Dallas


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Billion Dollar Princess Bo Dallas :vince


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Genetic Jackhammer" Bo Dallas


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Punter said:


> Fuck this, I'm going to go play some FIFA


Oh shit, the Vis-agra!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Arcade said:


> STFU with the spoliers and rumors. I remember when someone on here ruined Lesnar's return by posting a picture of him backstage on here.


I don't think anything has been ruined or spoiled.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Slam_It said:


> Nah. I'm pretty sure Eugene was missing one. Bo's got EXTRA. More is better. Right?


An extra chromosone 21 leads to downs syndrome.

/psychology student


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> Who's under the ring?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I just marked out for Fabolous- Breathe being in that trailer


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena wins, Punk attacks him after the match and stands over his body with his arms held high. Lights go out, come back on, Punk's suddenly not standing over Cena anymore, but Taker, who quickly grabs for Punk's neck and chokeslams him to end the show.

That's never happened before, right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"LionHeart" Bo Dallas.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'The Artist Formerly Known As' Bo Dallas


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Debbie Does Bo.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Fat Chick Thriller" Bo Dallas


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Bo Dallas is going to levitate to the ring as Seven. "you will fear me"


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Tonight! Raw is in Bo Dallas, Texas!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm first in line for the World Premier of Dead Man Down!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Bizarre One" Bo Dallas


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker is under the ring.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



magusnova said:


> Bravo....Oscar.....Bo


I see what you did there!

The Bo-geyman?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo-ldberg


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Punk wins.

Taker stares down Cena.

:mark:


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wonder how many finishers Cena will shake off tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Spoiler - Cena wins.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Glamazon Bo Dallas.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> Punk wins.
> 
> Taker stares down Cena.
> 
> :mark:


LOL Not in this life.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boback.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Fan dang Bo Dallas"


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Everybody is in the top of their game tonight in this thread. Way funnier than Raw.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

so punk is going to job all the way through mania...the fuck


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I WANT TAKER! *clap clap clap*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Let's all Tout that CM Punk is trending worldwide, then vote why we like it on the WWE App. Because we are the WWE Universe.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Das Wunderkind Bo Dallas


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lol cenas head is on punks head


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Amber B said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Announce teams need to be Raw: JR & Heyman Smackdown! Josh Mathews & JBL


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Mr No Days Off" Bo Dallas


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Since when do they use a titantron behind the WM sign?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I'm expecting to see Cena botch another monkey flip in this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

DAT RESTHOLD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"Whatcha goin do brotha when HULK-A-BOMINA RUNS WILD ON YOU"


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

'Ravishing' Bo Dallas


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did anyone find Tweets about the under the ring thing?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"One Man Band" Bo Dallas


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Waiting for..


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Marston said:


> so punk is going to job all the way through mania...the fuck


He just won every title match for over a year, some of you are a little ridiculous. I'm a big CM Punk fan, but I recognize that you need to be reasonable.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Playa from the Himalaya Bo Dallas


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Road to WrestleBOnia


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Haha, John Cena is at his most dangerous when he's standing. Why don't they just say that he's at his strongest when he's breathing?


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The human Bo-plex machine" Bo Dallas


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



mgman said:


> Actually, moron, go watch the replay at the wwe website.


They edit things for the website you know? We're not talking about what they've put on the site, we're talking about what aired live. But thanks for the mature response.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Dallas - Leader of the BoNation


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Did anyone find Tweets about the under the ring thing?


Not seeing any yet.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

It was Bo all along Austin!!

@TheRealBoDallas Apparantly the IWC has made a game out of me #IDontCare #Boknows


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Cena is the absolute worst at calling spots! fpalm


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ive heard this a massive twist at the end of this match... major suprise instore...Cena Wins :cena:cena2


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Y2 BO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

MACHO MAN BO DALLAS.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The chosen one, Bo Dallas.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mrs' Foley's Baby Bo


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

could they be any louder and anymore obvious when calling the spots


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



wheelysteve said:


> I don't see this match finishing, IF, Punk is wrestling Undertaker at Mania. Basically because he would have to lose, and having him lose before confronting Taker would just completely take away any legitimacy or drama. If he can't beat Cena on RAW, how is he believably going to beat Undertaker at Wrestlemania? It would flatten the drama completely.


Punk can win tonight and still wouldn't look like a believable threat to the Streak. No one on the roster bar maybe Bork is a believable threat to the Streak.

Not counting Cena because he's TOO believable.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God, Cena is bad.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Somethings gonna happen. No idea what

Taker might return aw shit


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Das Wunderkund Bo Dallas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

CM PUNK BROKE THE FIVE MOVES OF DOOM!!!!

MY FUCKING HERO!!!


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Lethal Weapon Bo Dallas


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Poonabi Playboy Bo Dallas


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YES!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WOAH PUNK


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

That boy went flying!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Blue Meanie" Bo Dallas


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rbfshr said:


> Did anyone find Tweets about the under the ring thing?


When did this whole "under the ring" stuff start to be talked about?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

God and Superman fighting in the ring together.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*:lmao another break!*


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Knows Wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another commercial??

There goes this "match.:

:lmao


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Funkasaurus Bo Dallas

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Breaks during the main event. Horrible.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Daddy Cool


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I can't wait for the Official DVD/Match Thread to shit all over this match.


----------



## longing4indy (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Not one but two breaks! :vince


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo The Clown


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Jericho did it first. BITW


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Another ad break


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The World's Largest Love Machine, Bo Dallas.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The American Dream Bo Dallas


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Beast from the East, Bo Dallas


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Are you serious. ANOTHER commercial break in the main event. 

Wow.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

WE JUST HAD FUCKING ADS

I swear to god.



























THe Big Bo


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Undertaker will cost PUNK the match.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo-Nation Chief in Command Bo Dallas


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

YEAH CAN DAT UNDERDOG CENA GET BACK IN IT
HE IS SUCH AN UNDERDOG, NEVER BEATING ANYONE DAT JOHN CEEEEEEEEENAAAAAA


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Electric Boogaloo Bo Dallas


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> Bo The Clown


Boink?


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

2 commercial breaks in the main event match? F*** you Raw


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

More commercials? Damn. As if the match was anything more than restholds.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



NikkiSixx said:


> Bo The Clown


Bo-Zo?


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Ballin like a Bo Diddly Dallas


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Eulonzo said:


> When did this whole "under the ring" stuff start to be talked about?


Someone mentioned it about 5 minutes before the match during a commercial that someone was carried to the ring.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Dude Bo


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

2 Commercials breaks for one match, 2 commercial breaks!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

OK guys, I have to say. The Bo Dallas names in this thread is the best part of Raw tonight. 

Tomorrow, I might go through the whole thread and rep you all. Thank you for the laughs!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

How many commercial breaks can they take for ONE DAM match


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck Cena hit the barrier hard


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

So I just got in this thread and it's filled with a million unfunny Bo Dallas nicknames.

Congratulations guys


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"_THE_ Bo Dallas"


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

TOMBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB RAIDERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



JAROTO said:


> Update on The Undertaker
> By Marc Middleton
> Feb 25, 2013 - 7:43:10 PM
> 
> ...


Gotta love dirtsheets. It's almost the end of the show which increases the chance of him not appearing. It's obvious. Gotta love the way they added that "he could always be hidden" part to save their ass just in case he actually does appear. Standard practice of all dirtsheets.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The 10th wonder of the world Bo Dallas


----------



## Double L (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

This Pink/Cena match isn't going so well, there is not too many impressive moves or surprises that they pulled off. This match would've been better at a PPV.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Mr. Wonderful Bo Dallas


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

I feel like the 80s style training montage music playing in that Tomb Raider commercial should just be put on a loop for Cena matches.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao another break!*


:no:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BOtaur.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

https://twitter.com/WNSource


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"The Doctor Of Thuganomics" Bo Dallas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Bo knows rest holds.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

95% of the show has been non-wrestling and has barely required a live person and they STILL need to kill time.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bost in the world hahaha


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo-ice of WWE Jim Dallas


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Acolyte Botection Agency.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Why isn't Lara Croft The Divas Champ? She on Raw Every week, but Kaitlyn hasn't.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bam Bam Bo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

*Dikembe MutumBO*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Alborto Del Rio


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Fuck it

BO-SAW MCGRAW


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Trifektah said:


> So I just got in this thread and it's filled with a million unfunny Bo Dallas nicknames.
> 
> Congratulations guys












The FunkBoSaurus.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Did Bo have a match tonight?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

G.I. Bro Dallas


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Big Daddy Cool Bo Dallas


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Bo-K-O out of Bo-where!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Can confirm there are tons of tweets about a person going under the ring. Prepare for something. Doesn't mean it's Taker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

BoBo B.Ware


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Boberg..Boberg...Boberg


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Trifektah said:


> Announce teams need to be Raw: JR & Heyman Smackdown! Josh Mathews & JBL


How about Heyman and JBL? I'd personally love that team.


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Botaker
John Bona
BD Punk
Bomus
Bo Barrett
Bo Dallas
Triple Bo
Bo Michaels
Bo Angle 
Bo


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The guy at the beginning of the Domino's ad sounds exactly like Josh Gates from Destination Truth.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The BObirian


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Razor RaBOne

Hey Bo


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Warrior said:


> Did Bo have a match tonight?


No, they're just spamming.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The BOzarre One


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Lloyd BOner


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Da Bad Guy Bo Ramon


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> 95% of the show has been non-wrestling and has barely required a live person and they STILL need to kill time.


That's kind of why the thread has turned into a giant Bo Dallas meme.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

A gif story as you wait.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

The Bozarre One Bodust


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


> BoBo B.Ware


:lmao


Boink.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The ref just botched the count then


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

What's the story behind this bob dallas guy?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Bo Venis "HELLLOOOOO LADDDIEEEESSSS"


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

"It's true...It's Damn true"-Bo Dallas


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> How about Heyman and JBL? I'd personally love that team.


Who's the face? Haha.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The fabulous Bo Dallas


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

lol @ people complaining about commercials. 

Would you rather pay to watch RAW every monday or would you rather watch it for free abide some commercial breaks?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> What's the story behind this bob dallas guy?


Raw is shit and we're bored as fuck.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Now it's Cena Time! :cena3


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Wait a minute. Live polls, tweets, and touts? 

Don't you do all that on Raw? Is it really that special? Oh fuck it, Punk's back on my TV!


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



LadyCroft said:


> *Dikembe MutumBO*


Nailed it, but I already repped you earlier today.

So much for a 20-minute classic. We've seen, what, six minutes of actual wrestling so far?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

Stone Cold is definitely the Boat.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

"The Mexican Sensation" Bo Dallas


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

Fan: "PUNK ASS"!


----------



## RickeyP (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

Bollywood Bolk Bogan


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

The Master of the Universe and the Ruler of the World, Bo Dallas


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

Bo your role and shut your mouth ja-Bo-ni.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

The Taskmaster Bo Dallas


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

Bo Bo Brazil


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: ____ BO ____*

The Army Tank with a Ferrari Engine, Bo Dallas.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Whew! Glad a match determining who will face the champion at the year's most important wrestling event isn't interrupted by...oh wait.commercials...


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Social Media Smackdown, WORST IDEA EVER!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BO DALLAS! BO DALLAS! BO DALLAS! THROUGH HELLFIRE AND BRIMSTONE.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That counter was fucking sick.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

With the way Cole keeps mentioning that Punk is "dominating", it pretty much tells you who's gonna win.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

social media smackdown, wtf


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I think Boink wins.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Buckley said:


> lol @ people complaining about commercials.
> 
> Would you rather pay to watch RAW every monday or would you rather watch it for free abide some commercial breaks?


No one is complaining about commercials, they're complaining about the ungodly amount of them.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Lloyd BOner


:lmao :lmao I legit laughed at this one.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

And John completely no selling that submission, naturally.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PUNK BREAKS THE FIVE MOVES OF DOOM TWICE!!!! 

FUCKING HEY!!! 

Nice to know there is one character in this damn company that does tape study on John Cena!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Takers coming any second now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Theproof said:


> What's the story behind this bob dallas guy?


It's actually Bo, but I prefer Bob.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hulk Bo vs Ultimate Bo - Wrestlemania Main Event


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

unk2 proving why he is the man


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The man called BOing!


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

The Dallas Cowboy Bo Orton

Sent from my GT-I9300 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great selling by Cena :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"The whole dam show Bo Dallas"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"The Most Dangerous Man In the World" Bo... no I can't even.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The incredible undestructable BOLK.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Total Package said:


> The Ayotollah of Rock and BOllah.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Flocka Street Lottery said:


> Takers coming any second now


Taker isn't at RAW!


----------



## Shelter (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Cookie Monster said:


>


This guy looks like a creep in every single picture.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Bob Dallas :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk lands GTS, 2 count, lights go out, GONG? 

I can hope Taker still returns, right? Course if he didn't and we had a Triple threat match, that would be ok.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Looks like they are showing what happens during commercial breaks on WWE Active.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Spoiler: Getting Ready..





















































































Directed towards the WWE.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



TJTheGr81 said:


> Punk can win tonight and still wouldn't look like a believable threat to the Streak. No one on the roster bar maybe Bork is a believable threat to the Streak.
> 
> Not counting Cena because he's TOO believable.


You're right of course. But I'm just speaking from a storyline Point of View. Having him fail before challenging a nigh on unbeatable opponent would be awful storyline writing. Or maybe I'm giving them too much credit in assuming they wouldn't do that?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Anyone got a picture of punk at wrestlemania 22


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Big Bo Man


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

the bo-est there is the bo-est there was the bo-est there ever will be


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Die, Bo Dallas (Page)

Hmmm, that got dark


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

SAVE.US_BDLS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Nobody is going to New York, Cole. Wrestlemania is in Jersey. 

Just...goddamn them at that booth.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"The Rainbow haired warrior" Bo Dallas


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The Junkyard Bo


----------



## Lurkin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*can u guys shut up about bo dallas sheesh*


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Worst STF ever.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

All I can say about this match is...Thar She Bo's


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I swear if Punk taps out to the STF imma riot


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I tell you as bad as Mania seems it would feel a whole lot better with JR announcing with JBL instead of Cole and Lawler.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk is losing isn't he?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Protoplex counter was reallyunique


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Freeloader said:


> Punk lands GTS, 2 count, lights go out, GONG?
> 
> I can hope Taker still returns, right? Course if he didn't and we had a Triple threat match, that would be ok.


The match better finish before the gong.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena got himself into that hold. Lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Bob Dallas. Love it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol! I like how Cena jumps into the Anaconda Vice from his STF.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"OH MY WHAT A MATCH!"


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cole just call the cross face the stf?? come on now.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Its like ROH took over WWE with all the reversals!


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Wow what an STF


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

that stf looks so fake lol


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Anyone (especially Cena) who's in the anaconda vice (americana) would tap almost instantly. The most painful submission to.be in, at least from my experience.


----------



## Nicain (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



PacoAwesome said:


> Punk is losing isn't he?


Probably, =/


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That's not the STF, Cole you fucking cunt!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena locks in crossface, Cole calls it the STF :fpalm


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Let's go cena!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



CharliePrince said:


> I swear if Punk taps out to the STF imma riot


Get ready to riot.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Crippler Crossface!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Crippler cross face


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



PacoAwesome said:


> Punk is losing isn't he?


That was the plan all along


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Oh god an Angle/Benoit tribute I'm gonna be ill.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"BACK INTO THE STF!"

Cole's a fuckin' moron.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cole: "Back to the STF"

Cena locks in a crossface


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:cole1 : Cena back to the STF!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BO DAMINATOR
BO TERMINATOR
BO CRUSHINATOR
*BO ASSASSINATOR*


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

wtf was that that cole called the stf


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Fuck for a second it looked like Cena had Punk in the crippler crossface.

EDIT: He did lol. Cole is a moron


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

STF? Fuck you, Cole. That's a crippler cross face.


----------



## THE_sXeBeast (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

FUCKING MICHAEL COLE!!!! Did he really just call a crossface the STF? Fucking shit.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"Back to the STF" Fuck your shitty skills Cole.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So....

IT WAS JOHN CENA WHO HELD THE WORLD TITLE IN 2004!!!! 

I kept forgetting who it was. In my mind, all I could see was a shadow.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CROSSFACE!


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena is..


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Omega_VIK said:


> STF? Fuck you, Cole. That's a crippler cross face.


A fucking awful cross face if I do say.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BOHbots loving this match.

BO of Honor.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I missed the inception of those Bo Dallas jokes. I don't get it.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Did Cole call the Crossface the STF? fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Bobo B. Ware


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Ugh Cena has the worse intense face ever! It looks like he's getting anal in a low budget gay porn.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This match is BOring. Rest spots galore.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I am surprised to enjoy this match so much. I hope there isn't a weird screwjob ending.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

OH DEAR GOD NO CENA DIDNT JUST HULK UP

he fucking hulked up

what 

the

fuck


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



kregnaz said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena reaching into his dime bag of moves for this one..


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



Emotion Blur said:


> Who's the face? Haha.


:aries

Austin Aries

Damn, too bad there's no seductive Bo Dallas photographs to spam the thread with. :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena with that Samoan head of his.


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"easy, easy"

these spots are so loud.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Its 4:am where is undertaker


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Australian said:


> apparently someones under the ring


Taker?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Crowd is amped.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk countering everything.

He's spamming RT


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CM Punk has successfully reversed all 5 of the moves of doom tonight. Truly remarkable.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Amber B said:


> Bobo B. Ware


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey

That was mine


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena is going to win this match with the Five Knuckle Shuffle, isn't he? They've put it off for so damn long that it just makes me think it.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk and Cena are great together. This match is damn good.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Punk / Cena matches really get the crowd going


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> Cena locks in crossface, Cole calls it the STF :fpalm


At least it was something new. But Cena probably thought it was a STF variation as well.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Black_Power said:


> Ugh Cena has the worse intense face ever! It looks like he's getting anal in a low budget gay porn.


You know what that looks like? Not judging btw.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

VINTAGE


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"A high knee, that is vintage CM Punk, right on the temple!"

Just GO FUCK YOURSELF COLE!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Five moves of BOom


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Lurkin said:


> *can u guys shut up about bo dallas sheesh*


Bo


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

We all knew it was.coming lol


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

vintage CM Punk shut up cole


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB? OKAYYY CENA I SEE YOU


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Batista bomb!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

power bomb?! didn't the wwe ban those?!

ohhhhh

SHIT


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

a powerbomb a new cena move!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena's five knuckle shuffles are sloppy as hell. My god.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Lawler wanking furiously over Cena :lol


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Power Bomb?


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Powerbomb? That's... textbook but new for him.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Batista BOMB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB!


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Batista Bomb!


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Arcade said:


> Did Cole call the Crossface the STF? fpalm


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

He just did a Batista Bomb lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB BY CENA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hell of a match going here! 

Cena & Punk tearing it down again!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena jacking Pussy Monsters finisher


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

HE DID A POWERBOMB.

BATISTA'S COMING BACK GUYS BATISTA IS UNDER THE RING


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Boring match, please Undertaker SAVE US


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Powerbomb by Cena ey..


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Surprised Cena used a new move.
Even more surprised that he didn't knee himself in the face in the process of doing the new move.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Y-2-Bo?


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BATISTA BOMB!


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BO-TISTA BO-MB BY CENA!

:cena2

Seriously though, fuck this company :lol.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Tiger Bomb.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena with the Batista Bomb??


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

BATISTA BOMB


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Random sit down powerbomb ftw!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Nice powerbomb there. I hope Cena continues to use that in the future as an alternate finisher.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No he wasn't talking to himself.
Dat spot calling.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Powerbombs are not only welcome....................... they're allowed.

:batista4


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> Punk and Cena are great together. This match is damn good.


Yeah smarks can say what they want, but these 2 always seem to have great matches.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*BATISTA BOMB lol. *


----------



## OJA20 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

HOLY SHIT A BO BOMB BY CENA!!! AFTER THE BOFACE!


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dallas bomb.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BOwerBOmb by CENA!!!


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It's a good thing we have the best voice in the business to call this VINTAGE match. :cole3


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

New Bo Dallas Theme song


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



BigWillie54 said:


> You know what that looks like? Not judging btw.
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Actually I do not a pretty sight at all.


----------



## Kezz1178 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Shaddw said:


> Batista bomb!!!


Dont you mean BOtista bomb?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Breaking New JOHN CENA YES I REPEAT JOHN CENA HAS A NEW MOVE.... POWERBOMB


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cookie Monster said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
> 
> That was mine


FINALLY! A real photoshop challenge, I'm writing a list here :lmao
Edit: The Bobo B. Ware of course


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Vintage


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

YOU CANT BEAT GOD JOHN CENA!!! :


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena talking to himself = calling shots to himself. "Look dazed. Stand up. Move."


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's a pretty good match so far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"John Cena talking to himself"

Or he's calling moves.. :lmao


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



kregnaz said:


> FINALLY! A real photoshop challenge, I'm writing a list here :lmao


Please do Boink. :lmao


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Power Bo.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

God these counts are close.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



TheAverageGuy said:


> BATISTA BOMB


BO BOMB


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

AWESOME match right now. Cena with a crippler crossface and pearl river plunge/batista bomb??? say what????? lmfao


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Crowd is pumped


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



RaneGaming said:


> Breaking New JOHN CENA YES I REPEAT JOHN CENA HAS A NEW MOVE.... POWERBOMB


Even bigger news, Cena managed to perform the powerbomb without hurting himself!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That bitch in the back keeps popping at every nearfall thinking Cena has won :lmao


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena is about to transform from Super Cena to Super Dallas form!


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What if it's Batista under the ring?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Brilliant match here


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

These guys mesh well together.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

MERE MINUTES UNTIL CENA-ROCK II IS OFFICIAL :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

John Cena with the POWEROMB!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

PUNKS PLAYER IS USING A TURBO BUTTON CONTROL


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Did Cole just say "IT'S THE ELECTRIC BO DALLAS!"?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

End this shit already.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This crowd is hot!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This match is the best thing since that Game of Thrones trailer that came out recently...


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"The Rabid Wolverine" Bo Dallas!

I'm sorry..


----------



## Pego61 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I will say it again. If they are planning on Taker-Punk, they shouldn't have Punk lose 3 straight big matches.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Someone will interrupt just as someone will do their finisher.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

They cut to a shot of the arena from above and I thought the lights went out fpalm


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Holy shit this match is vintage Bo!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol fuck this


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What a match


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This is one hell of a match o-o


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

COME ON PUNK

COME ON CM PUNK!!!

please wwe

PLEASE!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena can sell a DDT, though.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk clonked Cena right in the face with that knee, holy shit.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

!!!!! dAMN GOO DMATCH


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk hits that high knee with authority, but Cena no sells. Damn. At least we got a kickout.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk keeping Rock/Cena II from happening just a little longer, lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This match is awesome.

Rowdy Bo Dallas


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cookie Monster said:


> They cut to a shot of the arena from above and I thought the lights went out fpalm


same


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Damn. The fact he kicked out surprised the hell out of me.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

AMAZING MATCH :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Lol at that girl that marks at cena's near falls like he won.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

61-Bo


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

HE KICKED OUT


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The drama would be much higher if we didn't know Cena was going to ultimately prevail.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

what. a. no sell.


----------



## imonaplain (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cookie Monster said:


> They cut to a shot of the arena from above and I thought the lights went out fpalm


haha same here, was looking at the laptop and noticed it outta the corner of my eye


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

A knee to the head doesn't even effect Cena.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Holy shit. Cena really can't beat Punk. I'm surprised he kicked out


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Please someone end this match...anybody? bueller?


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It's called no selling Lawler


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*HOLY SHIT I BOUGHT INTO THAT NEAR-FALL. THOUGHT CENA HAD WON RIGHT THERE. HELLUVA MATCH!*


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I can't stand this match, there's no emotion or reason for me to care. Cena gets beat on, kicked in the head and then kneed in the face, then he gives an AA to Punk and leaps on him to pin. LEARN TO SELL YOU FUCKING PRICK.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This is the hardest that Cena has worked in a long time. And Punk is being amazing in this match. He is selling everything perfectly. I am loving this match.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

In before this gets called Match of the Year just for the fact it has false finishes and people think that is what makes a good match :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dat Match.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



ColtofPersonality said:


> "The Rabid Wolverine" Bo Dallas!
> 
> I'm sorry..


Nah, Zombies are really hard in Botoshop :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"The Great White" Bo Dallas


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

If Cena can no sell that knee to Tue head, then Punk can no sell the AA. Fair play.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

FUCK YOU CENA.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I don't think I've ever seen someone kickout of an AA on television.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dallas crowd has been awesome tonight.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena's selling has been awful 0 to 100.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Completely no sold the knee to the face.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk popping champagne? :lmao
I can't.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WHY did I think Cena would actually get counted out? WHY? Dat jummp at 8!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Could he have made that look better at least... good match but that took me right out of the moment


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk probably took one of those invincible stars from Super Mario, he is kicking out of everything lol. He still losing though...


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BO's going to wrestlemania?


----------



## rbfshr (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

looooool cena


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



imonaplain said:


> haha same here, was looking at the laptop and noticed it outta the corner of my eye


I thought the lights were going out aswell


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena goes from dead to alive in like 1 sec


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

KICKOUT FEST.


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Makes me laubh everytime Cena Does that totally out then it gets to the 9 count and somehow he manages get up just in time hahahah


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CM PUNK WON!!!

YESSSS nono

FUCK

FUCK 

come on WWE

COME ON PLEASE!


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty good TV match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena was lying flat on the floor at 9 and then got up and sprinted into the ring before 10.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Prayer Police said:


> Cena can sell a DDT, though.


Not at Summerslam 2010 he didn't.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This match is pretty damn great.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Cena defies the odds again!!! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

this match dear god its great


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This is just getting ridiculous


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

GAME OVER.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"Punk was about to pop the champagne." If there's anything I could see Punk doing, it's that. :side:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena was obviously going to get his kickout back


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

You know that this match will be better then whatever WM main event match they have.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena's intesne face makes me lol every time.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

-Cena is dead outside the ring
-Gets into the ring at 9 count
-Back to being tired

:HHH2


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

GET TO THE FUCKING ROPES


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It wasn't obvious who wins this would be on par with MITB


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Christ Cena can't sell for shit.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was such fucking bullshit, Cena was out on the ground laid out and the count was at 7 yet he magically jumps up to hop in the ring and resumes being laid out there.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

cena going to mania


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

These two know how to work the WWE style perfectly and it shows in their matches.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dear WWE, stop giving away PPV matches for free. Noobs.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk got All of that GTS


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WHERE'S UNDERTAKERS BELL


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WHAT A MATCH!!

you guys posting Bo pics missing a hell of a match

how sad


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena doesn't even attempt to sell. Can't wait to read posts saying how great this match was when one guy doesn't ever sell, like EVER.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

TV Match of the year for sure. Contender for MOTY too.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

this match is the best cena has put on in forever


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

OH HELL YEAH! AND IT CONTINUES! LOVING THIS GUYS! ABSOLUTELY LOVING THIS!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I wonder how this is going to end. Punk can't lose cleanly and then we expect him to be a threat to Undertaker.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER!!!!!!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver??


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

shiiiit


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver? unk2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

0_0


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Holy shit a Pile Driver


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILE FUCKING DRIVER


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Forum broken.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

i'VE NEVER BEEN THIS HAPPY


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

RIP Cena


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I would love it to go into the history books, that CM Punk was the one man Cena couldn't ever beat.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Holy shit, a piledriver.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILE FUCKING DRIVER :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BOLEDRIVAAAA


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER? HOLY CRAP.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER! 

Punk using banned moves!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

A fucking piledriver? :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver? Nother Taker tease.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

A FUCKING PILEDRIVER AND CENA KICKS OUT WTF?!


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

pile driver??? thought that was banned.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

MOTHERCUNTING PILEDRIVER


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVEr???!!


FUCK


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cookie Monster said:


> In before this gets called Match of the Year just for the fact it has false finishes and people think that is what makes a good match :lmao :lmao


:lmao Agreed, reminds me of that Taker/HBK match at Wrestlemania 25 was terrible, but everyone forgot the 20 minutes of shit we were put through because of the false finishes that happened in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

this fucking match!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What a fucking match...


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

A piledriver???? WTF!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BO DRIVER!!1


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Holy shit


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER! A hint at taker?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

A motherfucking piledriver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver :mark:


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*

Piledriver!


----------



## jaybyrd18 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Thought that was illegal lol...piledriver!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver  !!!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

epic piledriver more kick outs than an average Davey Richards match


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER!!!! MARKING OUT BRO!!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Haven't seen a piledriver in a non Undertaker match in like 5+ years


----------



## Scrafty (Apr 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

MOTHERFUCKING PILEDRIVER!


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver.. :mark:


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Wow. Weird to pop that hard for a piledriver, but here we are.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Leave it to Cena to no-sell a once in a decade piledriver.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Damn, when was the last time a piledriver was used?


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hes going to try one more GTS and then Cena to revers AA 1..2..3


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> TV Match of the year for sure. Contender for MOTY too.


Gotta agree. I sure as hell didn't expect anything like this when they made the match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver? Oh shit


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I'm over this match.
Basically you have to shoot one of these motherfuckers in order to win.


----------



## cmp25 (Apr 5, 2011)

A Bo Driver? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

DAT PILEDRIVER THO


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk v Cena > Cena v Orton

This is awesome.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

pile driver haven't seen that move in years


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I thought they banned Pile Drivers with the Chair Head shots?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That piledriver looked pretty brutal, damn.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This match is awesome


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

LETS GO CENA! CM PUNK!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Seriously isn't that banned?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:mark: @ that piledriver


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Will Cena sell any single move in this match?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WHAT THE FUCK?!?!


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

wtfffff


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

THAT WAS A HORRIBLE HURRICANA. MY GOD.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

LOL CENA BOTCHARANA.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Frankensteiner?


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WTF what is that


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CENA CARANA ? DA FUCK ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

BORRICANRANA


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

fuck

cena won


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

FUCKING FUCKKKKK THAT


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Fuck sake.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena pulled a Litacanrana?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Inb4 forum break


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 
Hurricanrana!!!!!!!!!!!

and FUCK THIS COMPANY!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

botch carana aa finish


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

inb4 Shield inb4 Taker inb4 Lesnar inb4 HHH inb4 the end of the show, inb4 that all never happens and the WrestlingCommunity rages.

Oh hey Cena won.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena WINS!!!!!!!!!!!! lololololololoolololol.,


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What the hell was that from Cena?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Please give me a Brainbustahhhh

Please.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

and cena power bombs himself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

First time we see a legit piledriver in years because its banned due to how dangerous it is...and Cena kicks out at 2. All the mystique...gone.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CENA DOES A HURRICRANA AND WINS WTF?


----------



## Megalax5 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hora Tres and Show is Done: 

- I thought Roman Reigns was going to say "Grind your bones to make my bread!" 

- I want Sonic food. Too bad there are none near me. 

- John Cena is back? You never left buddy. 

- Hell of a match between Cena & Punk.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Nice hurricanrana lols


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CENACAN'TRANA! :lmao


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Rise above piledrivers :cena


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

LOL WTF


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

New moves everywhere huricarana


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk deserves to be in the main event.

:lmao That godawful hurricanrana.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

YUP.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:lol I don't even know what that was supposed to be.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Lol burthurt punk marks?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Even a piledriver can't even drop Superman.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:cena2 :cena2 :cena2


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: The Contender Is Decided*



rikers10 said:


>


In 5... 4... 3...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

RETURN OF THE CENACANRANA


----------



## joshrulez2 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

They made Cena win clean??? FUCK OFF WWE


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Good match! First time Cena has beaten Punk clean.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Alright. Expected result. Liked the match.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol, most random hurricanrana ever... oh well. we knew it was going to happen.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That monkey flip was horrible as fuck but man that match was awesome


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Fuck off

Cena/Rock Part 2 confirmed. Absoutley delighted to be missing WM now really delighted to be missing it now. Cena and HHH winning at WM :lol this company


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Such a pathetic end :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dammit! Fuck your finish Cena!!!! Fuck your stupid no-selling fucking finish you fucking overrated fucking cunt nugget!


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

And it ends like that. :lmao

Good match, though.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Match of the YEAR!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol after the piledriver you just know Cena's going to win this.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

How about predictable Michael Cole.


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

PILEDRIVER? Ok that's it I'm now convinced: WWE are slowly unbanning and reversing all of the stupid things they've restricted down the years... or at least the dumbest ones.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

:lmao That shitty fucking hurricanrana again. Still a great match.

One odd overcome. Now for Rock.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match and was really nice to see a piledriver haven't seen that in a long time


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*stands up*

*APPLAUSE*

NonPPV MOTY contender


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So you have that match on Raw, and then WM is headlined by the guy who can't go 5 minutes


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

FUCK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



ShowStopper '97 said:


> LOL CENA BOTCHARANA.


Actually, Punk botched it by not jumping over with the move like you're supposed to do. Cena did everything he was supposed to do.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



SP103 said:


> I thought they banned Pile Drivers with the Chair Head shots?


Well I imagine something like this they trust to their most experienced guys like Punk. Cena? look for someone to get killed if he tries it.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That match was good but not great.

No tension was there because you knew there was no way in hell Cena was going down clean. So it's either wait for Punk to get pinned or shenanigans to break out.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

bo-canrana


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena nearly breaking his neck with a huricarana. Jesus christ...

I know the "Cena has 5 moves" thing is taken as a joke but damn, it really seems like the few times he actually tries to pull out a new move he botches it in a horrific fashion.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena was always the underdog :argh:. Against all odds and all that, you know :frustrate


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*I hope Punk, out of the kindness of his heart, gives Cena a rematch next week.*


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That finish was horrible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match!

Yeah, if its okay for one guy in the match to never sell. Then sure, it was a fucking classic in that case.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

No Taker then


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match. Obvious result.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This is one of those matches you show to people when they ask you why do you still watch wrestling.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Slow start.... Crazy build to a acceptable finish good stuff... Cena winslol is anyone actually surprised 

That was an awesome match even with 2 untimely commercial breaks


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

#TwiceInALifetime


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

well got damn.


----------



## Science.Violence (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Lol Cenacanrana


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Ryback will never have a match like that.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No Cole that was not incredible.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So if Punk is God, then Cena is better than God! What now Christians! Worship Cena!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Come on you can't complain about anything there

That match was amazing


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That hurricuranna. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

MOTY so far. Great match by both.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dat hurricanrana :lmao
And they're replaying it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That huricanranna felt kind of botched. I was expecting a triple threat match. Oh well. What's next for Punk, I wonder? 'Taker?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

THAT MATCH WAS FUCKING AMAZING!!!

I MARKED FOR THE CENA SIT OUT POWERBOMB!!!

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

And they show that awful hurricarana again.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



The Brown Horatio said:


> pile driver haven't seen that move in years


No doubt, I thought WWE outlawed that one from being used for real.

That musta been the worst hurricanrana ever attempted. A few sloppy spots in the match, but a great one none the less. Disappointed Cena won it though.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Piledriver? Two count. Hurricarana? Done. WTF, WWE?


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"Everything you expect from the WWE" - Cole. 

Cena won. Yep that's what I expect alright


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match. Bullshit finish


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Well... not ordering WM this year. And might now watch period now. I don't need to see this man as champion again and he and Rock stinking up the joint as the main event. 

I just love how they have to make him pull shit out of his ass to try and get this guy over with fans though. It won't work Vince... that is impossible now.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Where's Taker?


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Please tell me someone is coming out.


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

dat hurricarana :lol










didn't the shield say they had solved the cena problem


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Now prepare to go half that speed and have a match half that good at Mania Cena.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dwayne Johnson ‏@TheRock

Congrats John.. Its official: Wrestlemania 29 @WWE Heavyweight Champion The Rock vs @JohnCena Greatness vs Redemption #BringIt


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Goddamn that was a awesome match.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



wheelysteve said:


> PILEDRIVER? Ok that's it I'm now convinced: WWE are slowly unbanning and reversing all of the stupid things they've restricted down the years... or at least the dumbest ones.


Honestly I think that's one of the better decisions they made. I don't think the piledrive is worth the risk and isn't necessary in wrestling. Just my opinion though.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao That shitty fucking hurricanrana again. Still a great match.
> 
> One odd overcome. Now for Rock.


What do you mean again?
Lawler just told us he's never seen it before from Cena :lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Jesus. I need a cigarette.

I understand the narrative reason for the Cena win, but it galls me that someone who basucally kicked himself in the head while doing a lame ass 'rana variation got the W. #snobbery


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WHERE THE FUCK ARE YOU ROCK?


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

All you guys whining what did you expect? Outstanding match from both men you guys complaining about Cena being terrible at selling were just looking for something to hate on. I literally thought it was a perfect match by both guys until cenas missed hurricana. Still awesome. Finally a good Cena match on RAW!


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Taker will be there next week.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

LOL what a ridiculous cenamonkeyrana


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

We all knew it would be the Mania main event, but yeah, feels worse after that :lol


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match, I expect Cena and Punk to reignite that feud after Wrestlemania, I just wonder what will happen until then?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This makes sense-CM Punk will continue his "I am GOD" promo's.. Gong...


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

cena and rock again


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

"That match was everything you can expect from this company." 

Couldn't have said it better myself, Cole. Everything you can expect from this company anymore is bullshit.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Agh fuck I keep missing the hurricanrana.

Great match though.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I don't know what to feel.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

He did it against Dolph...it was shitty then to.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

RAW ends with Cena smiling. Still, 10 years later.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

the piledriver was cooler than the headscissor crap thing he did


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Why do they keep replaying that hurricanrana? The only reason anyone should be replaying that is to show someone how NOT to do a hurricanrana :lmao

Well, one odd overcome :vince2


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol at the botched hurricanrana. 

No Taker.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Really good match. FINALLY.

John should stick to his 5 moves though. He fucks up every time he tries to implement something different.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena used "Botched Hurricanrana"
CM Punk became confused
Cena used "AA"
It's super effective
Punk hurt himself in confusion


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Once in a lifetime my left ass cheek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Looking forward to another shitty main event at WM 2 years in a row.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Dec_619 said:


> Come on you can't complain about anything there
> 
> That match was amazing


Sure I can, that Hurrican-rana! :lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No Taker?


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Wow no Taker and Cena pins Punk clean. this show is trash.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TV MOTY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

early match of the year candidate


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*










Well, predictability wins again...


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena wins. Cena/Rock II, HHH/Lesnar II, and Punk/Taker at WrestleMania


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Good match (even though we all knew Cena was winning) but I hated the end of it. Cena took a pile driver and he was bouncing around like nothing happened at the end of that match.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

AWESOME last match but feel let down dead man didnt end the show


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What.. a fucking.. MATCH. (Y)


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Guess we wait to see what's in store for Punk next week.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Another decent Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*GREAT*, Cena wins, Punk gets buried and thrown into a useless match that nobody fucking cares about and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on this horseshit.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Rematchamania is on and we got no Taker. I think every odd number Mania has to suck now. 25 started it and they are continuing it for the third time.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Good match, but the wrong guy won. Looks like I won't be ordering Mania. Dead serious.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Wow the build for Taker/Punk is going to be fantastic!!!! 8*D


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No FUCKING TAKER? WTF?


----------



## hanzou666 (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awesome main event. Predictable Cena win. See ya next week!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



LKRocks said:


> Cena used "Botched Hurricanrana"
> CM Punk became confused
> Cena used "AA"
> It's super effective
> Punk hurt himself in confusion


:lmao


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*Finish predictable, but we all knew that going in. 

Totally bought into all their false finishes in the back-stretch. Damn good TV match. *


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Can't believe they gave away such an awesome match of free tv. There's gotta be a reason for this. Vince doesn't do these things out of the kindness in his heart.


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So who was under the ring then Twitter?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No Taker. D:


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

After that match, here's hoping CM Punk gets in for a triple threat at WM.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

If the match was anything less then what it was I would have been upset even though we all knew the result.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

ONCE IN A LIFETIME......for the second time.
I don't think at any point in history WWE has been this predictable. 
We all knew the general layout/plans this time LAST YEAR!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was a great match... but that finish just took a dump on it. Le sigh.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

punk will still get in the main event


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was honestly a great match. Regardless of cena being cena the hurricanrana didn't look as bad this time. Good match


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It could have been a lot worse. I was expecting Punk to use chicken shit heel tactics in typical WWE fashion, but no. It was a legit, solid match right to the finish. Awesome.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Juventud is rolling in his grave after seeing that hurricanrana... and he's not even supposed to be dead for another 8 months


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

How was he buried dude?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Well... not ordering WM this year. And might now watch period now. I don't need to see this man as champion again and he and Rock stinking up the joint as the main event.
> 
> I just love how they have to make him pull shit out of his ass to try and get this guy over with fans though. It won't work Vince... that is impossible now.


Lol bs you will be here bitching like you always do.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Now we just wait for the fuck this company posts now


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



RandomRage said:


> So who was under the ring then Twitter?


Da Bo Dallas.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *GREAT*, Cena wins, Punk gets buried and thrown into a useless match that nobody fucking cares about and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on this horseshit.


Shut up, that match was great.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty damn good match, waaaaaaaaay too many no sells by SuperCena, and a very shitty, very predictable ending.

So typical WWE, why I thought they'd give us somethin cool like a triple threat at Mania is beyond me, no idea why I continue to get my hopes up for this company.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match MOTY

no taker meh that made up for it

goodnight everybody


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> GREAT, Cena wins, Punk gets buried and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on watching this horseshit.


Punk gets buried by losing in a one of the TV MOTY's of the year. Yep, that is clearly understandable.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Gotta give it to Cena for trying but omg i'm crying from laughter over here, is sin cara his lil bro or something?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I think i read on a dirtsheet this was meant to be the last time Cena and punk wrestle for a while so they probably decided to go out there and burn the house down. Sad thing is that was a better match than Rock/Cena at WM29 will be.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

ONE MISSED MOVE and people still hating on cena :lmao ......that match was INSANE!


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

well done vince in making punk go from one of the longest reigning champs to looking weak with all these big match loses all of a sudden


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> RAW ends with Cena smiling. Still, 10 years later.


Weird because Cena wasn't even on RAW 10 years ago.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> Can't believe they gave away such an awesome match of free tv. There's gotta be a reason for this. Vince doesn't do these things out of the kindness in his heart.


So people will tune in to an otherwise piece of shit television show like tonight and because the money unfortunately is in the Rock/Cena rematch.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Exciting match and definitely the best tv match they've had in a while. Wasn't anything amazing but it was pretty good.

Overall, that was a terrible RAW. Outside of the first and last 15 minutes, there was nothing. I think I'm going to be up for a break after Wrestlemania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Slam_It said:


> Can't believe they gave away such an awesome match of free tv. There's gotta be a reason for this. Vince doesn't do these things out of the kindness in his heart.


There was an article that Vince was tired of this feud. I think this was the feud ending match.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match and the right man won! YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! :mark:

Can't say I cared for anything tonight other than HHH/Lesnar, this match and Orton's RKO on Reigns/Rollins (whichever it was).


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Where would WWE be without CM God?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena deserves a pat on the back for that match


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena/Punk match was probably TV MOTY so far. It doesn't have much to compete with, but still.


----------



## ZR1 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

AWESOME RAW. Been awhile since I didn't have to fast forward through half of it.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

Why. Why have Cena go over Punk clean in a big match for the first time now? Why not down the road? You know, when you won't have Rock and Brock to save your asses? This was so unnecessary it hurts. Good match thought.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Boring match. What a disgrace this company is. Not even Rock could save the WWE from going out of business and ruining everybody's lifes. It's really sad.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Uh so is Swagger getting suspended or are they still giving the man his Wrestlemania title match after driving under the influence w/drugs?????


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Eduard Khil said:


> ONCE IN A LIFETIME......for the second time.


So, John Cena earns a title match (twice), but shouldn't get it just because of some tag line? He has the right to chase the title.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *GREAT*, Cena wins, Punk gets buried and thrown into a useless match that nobody fucking cares about and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on this horseshit.


Buried........
Lost tough 30 min match
Buried..........

Something tells me you don't know the meaning of that word.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Ok, I'm gonna lay it out right now. Your main event of WM 29, the biggest show of the year, is a part timer holding your most important championship who can BARELY go 5 minutes without being gassed, and then a guy who completely no sells everything and botches half his moves, all 7 of them.


AND DA REDEMPTION STORY GUISE


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

If all wrestling was like that, I would be a die-hard fan and be in need of a dentist from all the teeth-clenching moments.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Arcade said:


> Punk gets buried by losing in a one of the TV MOTY's of the year. Yep, that is clearly understandable.





Dec_619 said:


> Shut up, that match was great.


I'm not even paying attention to the match, I don't CARE how great it was. The bottomline is, Punk loses, his position on the Mania card is worthless, his opponent is worthless, the match is worthless and the event is worthless. WWE took a giant SHIT on all of you and you don't even know it.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



RandomRage said:


> So who was under the ring then Twitter?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



kronos96 said:


> Boring match. What a disgrace this company is. Not even Rock could save the WWE from going out of business and ruining everybody's lifes. It's really sad.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Decent match. Marked for the piledriver and the hurricanrana. Let that be the last Punk/Cena match for a good couple of years now, though.. please


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awesome match, but having the 2º guy in the compsny fed to the 1° guy halfway through the RtWM is idiotic booking.


----------



## JLawls91 (Dec 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Its just sunk in that its Rock Cena AGAIN. A three-year feud lasting about 10 shows dragged out over 3 years and 2 main events of Wrestlemania, Jesus what a waste.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *GREAT*, Cena wins, Punk gets buried and thrown into a useless match that nobody fucking cares about and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on this horseshit.


lol same here. Won't lie, the match was great, but we all know Cena/Rock 2 is going to suck balls. Wrestlemania has been all hype with little substance since WM 26. Not going to order another Wrestlemania until WWe steps their game up quality wise in the ring and with good stories.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



finalnight said:


> There was an article that Vince was tired of this feud. I think this was the feud ending match.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Sad panda. There matches are great. I guess a break is needed before it gets stale, but I'd like to see them feud again in the future.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



kronos96 said:


> Boring match. What a disgrace this company is. Not even Rock could save the WWE from going out of business and ruining everybody's lifes. It's really sad.


Then I recommend you check out Cena/Punk on Raw tonight. Way better then the match you must've been watching.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Even though the match was awesome, and I knew what the outcome was, I just can't help but feel sad for Punk. This dude carried the most prestigious title in Wrestling for a full calender year, 434 days to be exact, and he can't even headline WrestleMania. Disheartening.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Yeah, I won't be buying Wrestlemania for the first time in 20 years. A shame really, but I will be viewing because well the same reason I watch Raw, I love professional wrestling.

But the company are doing nothing at all to persuade me to spend money on this shit.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

3 pointless main events for WM that would add nothing to the winners .. yay


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hopefully, we'll get 'Taker next week.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I reviewed Raw with pics and quotes here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/02/wwe-monday-night-raw-2252013-results.html

Overall thoughts: Some really good stuff and then there was that Team Hell No match. However, there was enough good stuff to make this worth a look with a great 4-star main event.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

squeelbitch said:


> well done vince in making punk go from one of the longest reigning champs to looking weak with all these big match loses all of a sudden


How is Punk looking weak?

What would be weak was if he lost to somebody like Kofi. Damn, the guy has to lose. Better to be against a top tier opponent instead of a mid card nobody.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



dan the marino said:


> Exciting match and definitely the best tv match they've had in a while. Wasn't anything amazing but it was pretty good.
> 
> Overall, that was a terrible RAW. Outside of the first and last 15 minutes, there was nothing. I think I'm going to be up for a break after Wrestlemania.


After tonight I'm thinking a break might be in order _before_ Wrestlemania.


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Damn it Wrestlemania 29 is gonna suck. First wrestlemania I'm NOT gonna watch for free. I'll just read about the results the morning after.


----------



## HBK25 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even paying attention to the match, I don't CARE how great it was. The bottomline is, Punk loses, his position on the Mania card is worthless, his opponent is worthless, the match is worthless and the event is worthless.


You gonna cry?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This was the show they basically saved for a week. The Road to Wrestlemania is some dirt road in the middle of nowhere shit.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

fantastic fucking match. completely confirms everything i've said about the roid making these two amazing workers look like shit b/c he's more out of shape than ahmed johnson.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk's gonna be too busy having match of the night with Taker, he'll have no time to worry about another borefest with Rock.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What a great match!

Cena and Punk have always had great chemistry together. But Rock doesn't seem to mesh well with any of em...


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Just as I expected, WWE baiting us to watch Raw for an Undertaker comeback. I bet Taker won't appear again on next week's show.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Who in their right mind even remotely thought Punk had a chance? Please, get real people. :cena3 Wins!


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

There was times I actually started to wonder if this wasn't so predictable, but snapped back after every cena no sell. but def moty so far for tv, had the intensity of MITB and other than the outcome I think it surpassed it a little with the new moves


----------



## wheelysteve (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Theproof said:


> Honestly I think that's one of the better decisions they made. I don't think the piledrive is worth the risk and isn't necessary in wrestling. Just my opinion though.


Its a fair opinion but I respectfully disagree. Piledrivers were done for years with very few accidents; some guys (like Lawler even) had one as their finisher. In reality, any move that involves the head driving towards the mat is dangerous, just look at how wrong a powerbomb can go if you drop the guy on his neck. That however doesn't mean these things should be banned; but they should only be executed by guys who are completely capable of doing them, and not busted out by any jobber mid-match on the fly. When done sparingly and at the right moment, a move like that can get the reaction it did tonight.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk should've went through with splitting after MITB '11. This company really doesn't deserve him.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No complaints; awesome match. hot crowd always helps it out too. 

NYC crowd reaction will be interesting for Rock vs Cena 2. If it's even close to how they were at Survivor Series 2011 towards cena...wow. lol. HHH vs Lesnar - if it has the intensity of tonight's brawl that match might be worth it. Hopefully it's a last man standing or 3 stages of hell or something like that. Punk to lose 3 PPV's in a row to the IWC's beloved part timers. This place is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## chbulls1_23 (May 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I honestly don't even care that Cena won. That was one hell of match and another classic between Cena and Punk. It's only fair that Cena won this one since Punk has beaten him every other time between their encounters. Hopefully Punk will still have a meaningful match at Mania though.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It was a great match and the Piledriver from Punk was sick :mark:

Since the match is official at WM, twice in a lifetime, Cena is most likely to win. Counting down the days until Armageddon 2013 April 7th. 1, 2, 3 :cena2 wins


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Those two have amazing chemistry. A few too many reversals and some selling issues from Cena(Superman jump back into the ring and laying there afterwards wtf), but otherwise pretty great.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was an amazing match. Sure Punk lost, but damn did that put him over and show his (and Cenas) talent.

No, I don't think that piledriver was a message that PG is over. That piledriver may just be like the Taker-HHH chairshots to the head. For the entertainment of the fans and a slight hit in the pocketbooks of Cena & Punk.

The last few matches Punk has had have been impressive and have shown him as being really strong and capable. Sure, he's lost, but some of you fail to realize it isn't always the win that matters and the title/win doesn't mean much, it's all to further the story. Punk & Cena told a DAMN FINE story tonight.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even paying attention to the match, I don't CARE how great it was. The bottomline is, Punk loses, his position on the Mania card is worthless, his opponent is worthless, the match is worthless and the event is worthless.


His opponent is most likely going to be The Undertaker, who is far from being worthless. If his opponent does turn out to be The Undertaker, then it will be heavily promoted as the streak match. It's not like CM Punk is going to be in a midcard match at Wrestlemania facing against Kofi Kingston.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Yeah, I won't be buying Wrestlemania for the first time in 20 years. A shame really, but I will be viewing because well the same reason I watch Raw, I love professional wrestling.
> 
> But the company are doing nothing at all to persuade me to spend money on this shit.


Bought cena/miz

Wont buy Cena/Rock II.........

Damn you retarded.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena/Punk have good maches with each other, but bad matchs with The Roid... I wonder why that is, hmmmm


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk brings out the best in Cena.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Tonight confirms that Punk and Cena should be main-eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

To the people complaining about Cena vs. Rock II. 

If Punk had won then at Wrestlemania the Rock would have been facing Punk for the third time in a row after beating him clean the first two times. Why is this option _so_ much better then Cena?


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



UltimateOppitunist said:


> Punk brings out the best in Cena.


Cena brings out the best in Punk


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



BigWillie54 said:


> Bought cena/miz
> 
> Wont buy Cena/Rock II.........
> 
> ...


Coming from someone with Zack Ryder in there avatar, you should calm down keyboard warrior :lol


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> To the people complaining about Cena vs. Rock II.
> 
> If Punk had won then at Wrestlemania the Rock would have been facing Punk for the third time in a row after beating him clean the first two times. Why is this option _so_ much better then Cena?


Rock vs Punk matches are better than Cena vs Rock.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> How is Punk looking weak?
> 
> What would be weak was if he lost to somebody like Kofi. Damn, the guy has to lose. Better to be against a top tier opponent instead of a mid card nobody.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


I don't think you can make someone look better in a loss. Punk will probably get a face reation next week after that performance.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I would be happy if that match were the main event of this years Mania...

Obviously it'd have to be a little longer, but still, best TV match we've had in a long time.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



BigWillie54 said:


> Bought cena/miz
> 
> Wont buy Cena/Rock II.........
> 
> ...


Cena/Miz was also The Rock's first WM appearance in 7 years noob.. what's retarded about that ?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> To the people complaining about Cena vs. Rock II.
> 
> If Punk had won then at Wrestlemania the Rock would have been facing Punk for the third time in a row after beating him clean the first two times. Why is this option _so_ much better then Cena?


Because the fued last year wasn't that good and it's predictable beyond belief on top of it? What is there to really care about in this match?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm not even paying attention to the match, I don't CARE how great it was. The bottomline is, Punk loses, his position on the Mania card is worthless, his opponent is worthless, the match is worthless and the event is worthless. WWE took a giant SHIT on all of you and you don't even know it.


All of us? I'm certainly not pissed about what happened. I'm specially glad Punk is finally thrown out of the main event.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

After RAW ended (on this stream) another WWE program started with Scott Stanford presenting. He was talking about WWE title matches from history that helped make WWE "*what it is today*".

You would think Hogan vs Andre, Austin vs Rock, Bret vs Shawn, Hogan vs Warrior but no.

REY MYSTERIO vs THE MIZ for the vacant WWE title.

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So the Cena/Punk feud looks like Punk-6/Cena-1 something like that? Yeah Punk looks weak. Cena might have won that battle, but Punk destroyed him in the war.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



The Main Headliner said:


> No complaints; awesome match. hot crowd always helps it out too.
> 
> NYC crowd reaction will be interesting for Rock vs Cena 2. If it's even close to how they were at Survivor Series 2011 towards cena...wow. lol. HHH vs Lesnar - if it has the intensity of tonight's brawl that match might be worth it. Hopefully it's a last man standing or 3 stages of hell or something like that. Punk to lose 3 PPV's in a row to the IWC's beloved part timers. This place is gonna be hilarious.





chbulls1_23 said:


> I honestly don't even care that Cena won. That was one hell of match and another classic between Cena and Punk. It's only fair that Cena won this one since Punk has beaten him every other time between their encounters. Hopefully Punk will still have a meaningful match at Mania though.





I-Am-DashingRKO said:


> It was a great match and the Piledriver from Punk was sick :mark:
> 
> Since the match is official at WM, twice in a lifetime, Cena is most likely to win. Counting down the days until Armageddon 2013 April 7th. 1, 2, 3 :cena2 wins





jcmmnx said:


> Those two have amazing chemistry. A few too many reversals and some selling issues from Cena(Superman jump back into the ring and laying there afterwards wtf), but otherwise pretty great.





TheKaiser said:


> That was an amazing match. Sure Punk lost, but damn did that put him over and show his (and Cenas) talent.
> 
> No, I don't think that piledriver was a message that PG is over. That piledriver may just be like the Taker-HHH chairshots to the head. For the entertainment of the fans and a slight hit in the pocketbooks of Cena & Punk.
> 
> The last few matches Punk has had have been impressive and have shown him as being really strong and capable. Sure, he's lost, but some of you fail to realize it isn't always the win that matters and the title/win doesn't mean much, it's all to further the story. Punk & Cena told a DAMN FINE story tonight.


All great posts.....INSANE match. Anyone who doesn't think so is nitpicking just cus they hate Cena. I can't stand the way Punk marks are complaining right now. Over 400 days as champ, losing one time to Cena in the last, what? 2-3 years? and still you guys complain? Your favorite wrestler isn't going anywhere. So chill out.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awesome main-event matchup. Punk/Cena despite being done to death still makes great TV.

Rock/Cena 2, HHH/Lesnar 2, Punk/???~Undertaker most likely.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> *GREAT*, Cena wins, *Punk gets buried* and thrown into a useless match that nobody fucking cares about and WrestleMania officially means nothing. Fuck this company, I'm not spending a penny on this horseshit.


Wait what? Punk wasn't buried in the slightest. He kicked out of multiple signatures and an AA, aswell as escaping the STFU multiple times. He, like in EC, looked very strong. He lost, but his record with Cena? 5-1 roughly. He had a massive title reign and is now being left out of the title picture. I didn't like seeing Punk lose clean on RAW, but he eventually had to.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I have to say that was non-PPV match of the year so far. Contender for match of the year period, however there's still much time to go and I imagine some better matches will happen.

Still, damn good match. Fucking hate the finish, botch then a damn AA.. But whatever. Punk is great, and his chemistry with a guy like Cena is great. Cena can put on great, no, amazing matches. It's too bad he sucks in most other aspects and needs someone good to put on a great match with..


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Maizeandbluekid said:


> Even though the match was awesome, and I knew what the outcome was, I just can't help but feel sad for Punk. This dude carried the most prestigious title in Wrestling for a full calender year, 434 days to be exact, and he can't even headline WrestleMania. Disheartening.


I get the sentiment. I love The Rock, and I grew up watching the guy, but it's horrible to see him coming back and main eventing two Wrestlemanias in a row against a man that has been the "face of the company" for the past 7 years. I know this sounds petty, but Punk deserved to main event either WM 28 or WM 29. He's at the highest point of his career, and he won't main event 'Mania because Vince thinks that Rock/Cena = infinite cash cow


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awesome start and a awesome finish to Raw. The middle part was okey but once again, 3 hours are just way too long. 

Punk/Cena was a great match. Most likely one if not the best TV match this year. Cant really be negative about Rock/Cena 2 after watching that. Can bitch about it later. Just be happy to see a match like that where they are pulling out all the stops.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That match was great. If we keep getting matches like that I couldn't give a shit who wins.

Apart from the first segment, Zeb, The Shield and Punk-Cena, Raw was utter cack. 

Now, time to go watch Dead Man Down...


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cookie Monster said:


> *Coming from someone with Zack Ryder in there avatar*, you should calm down keyboard warrior :lol


:lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> I don't think you can make someone look better in a loss. Punk will probably get a face reation next week after that performance.


I think we're approaching the end of heel Punk. After Mania, make way for Punk/Brock.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> To the people complaining about Cena vs. Rock II.
> 
> If Punk had won then at Wrestlemania the Rock would have been facing Punk for the third time in a row after beating him clean the first two times. Why is this option _so_ much better then Cena?


believe it or not, they could've gone with a Triple Threat match, at least it'll add some interest factor to it


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



> Wait what? Punk wasn't buried in the slightest. He kicked out of multiple signatures and an AA, aswell as escaping the STFU multiple times. He, like in EC, looked very strong. He lost, but his record with Cena? 5-1 roughly. He had a massive title reign and is now being left out of the title picture. I didn't like seeing Punk lose clean on RAW, but he eventually had to.


Losing this match IS a burial. A burial is defined as a de-push, facing Undertaker at WrestleMania IS a de-push. In fact, it's a MASSIVE de-push. Anything but the main event of WrestleMania for him is absolutely unacceptable.



> His opponent is most likely going to be The Undertaker, who is far from being worthless.


I know who it's going to be, and I meant it.



> If his opponent does turn out to be The Undertaker, then it will be heavily promoted as the streak match. It's not like CM Punk is going to be in a midcard match at Wrestlemania facing against Kofi Kingston.


He might as well be, they're the same thing. They're NOT the main event, and CM Punk should have been in the main event. Not the fucking midcard, he's done that already. He only has one thing left to do in this company, main event WrestleMania and they just WILL NOT let it happen. Fuck them. I don't give a shit about Taker beating his ass at WrestleMania, it means nothing. He's going to be a fucking statistic in the middle of the show, that's it. You don't punish your company's best talent like this. This is a big enough slap in the face for him to quit over.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



wheelysteve said:


> Its a fair opinion but I respectfully disagree. Piledrivers were done for years with very few accidents; some guys (like Lawler even) had one as their finisher. In reality, any move that involves the head driving towards the mat is dangerous, just look at how wrong a powerbomb can go if you drop the guy on his neck. That however doesn't mean these things should be banned; but they should only be executed by guys who are completely capable of doing them, and not busted out by any jobber mid-match on the fly. When done sparingly and at the right moment, a move like that can get the reaction it did tonight.


Yeah I think they trust their most skilled guys to do it. Why Punk did it and not Cena lol.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena went crazy in the final.moment of the match with that hurricanrana to aa

And damn that's the first time I've seen Cena do a powerbomb


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Coming from someone with Zack Ryder in there avatar, you should calm down keyboard warrior :lol


Coming from someone named after a Sesame Street Character..........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



El Cuñado said:


> Tonight confirms that Punk and Cena should be main-eventing Wrestlemania.


It should but I can see it main eventing anytime after Cena/Rock 2. it's not like Cena and Punk aren't going to be the number 1 and 2 guys for a while.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I'm not even pissed about the whole SuperCena shit cause I've had a week to cope with it. At least Punk got to go off the way he deserves to: with a 6-star MOTY candidate. Hell, we even saw Cena do a freakin' Frankensteiner, and Punk hit a piledriver. I mean, for gawds sake, all that was missing was a shooting star. As a Punk mark since 2005, I was pleased that WWE gave them the time to put out a work like that. Of course the dumasses Cena fans in the WWE Universe will have forgot it by the time they get on the school bus tomorrow, but for all of us wrestling fans that was an awesome effort by two people completely dedicated to their craft. And as one of those late 90's attitude era kids that used to hang on every Rock promo, I hope that, after two no-showing, half-assed, why-the-fuck-am-i-in-the-ring-with-some-indy-nobody-these-people-are-so-lucky-i-even-showed-up PPV main event stink bombs, The Rock feels genuine shame after watching a guy like Phil Brooks pour his heart and soul in a match when he knows that, not only is he not going over, but unless Mark Calaway is physically recovered enough to wrestle (which is a big question right now), he has a meaningless match on April 7 that no one will remember by April 8. That's passion, that's heart, that's a love for this business. Too bad WWE has decided he doesn't sell enough t-shirts for a vote of confidence. Oh well, here's to hoping he's back in ROH in a couple of years, where someone other than him will give a shit without having to be paid to.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Such a predictable Wrestlemania :lmao. Everyone called the main matches months ago.

That match was great though. Undertaker will be there next week now for sure since Punk has nothing to do.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



BigWillie54 said:


> Coming from someone named after a Sesame Street Character..........
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Or the CM in CM Punk.

Dumbass.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I guess Punk will face taker.

Brock will actually have a rematch with hhh. Rock and Cena is remaining a 1 on 1...

Taker doesn't have a match yet. Its definitely punk


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

FYI to those of you who don't know... This is scripted... Also, the titles, the wins, don't matter! It's all simply tools to tell a story.

You get up in the stupid rumors, politics, gossip, and you fail to see wrestling for what it is supposed to be. It's the same as any other TV show, it's telling a story, it's entertainment. So what if Punk wins or loses? They told a story tonight that I, and many others will remember for a long time.

If they wanted to bury Punk like you crybabies think they are doing, then they would simply cut Punk from the program and not show him at all.

I'd suggest some of you should watch a shoot with Dean Ambrose, where he addresses the fact that people take wrestling too seriously. He also talks about how it makes the match better (and makes you look good) when you make your opponent look good. That is what Punk did tonight, he made Cena look good, and Cena made him look good. Cena could have sandbagged him, Cena could have no-sold him, Cena didn't, and he did a damn fine job, both of them did.

So what if your favorite wrestler didn't win? Get over it! You aren't 5 years old anymore and these aren't sports teams. Sit on your ass and enjoy the damn show that these two men gave.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know who it's going to be, and I meant it.
> 
> 
> 
> He might as well be, they're the same thing. They're NOT the main event, and CM Punk should have been in the main event. Not the fucking midcard, he's done that already. He only has one thing left to do in this company, main event WrestleMania and they just WILL NOT let it happen. Fuck them. I don't give a shit about Taker beating his ass at WrestleMania, it means nothing. He's going to be a fucking statistic in the middle of the show, that's it. You don't punish your company's best talent like this. This is a big enough slap in the face for him to quit over.


Who the fuck cares where Punk is on the card? The Taker match is usually the second or third biggest match on the card. It sure as hell will not be a midcard feud.


----------



## DerpCena (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great match to finish the show but unforgivable horse shit for the first two 3/4 hours of Raw.

I dont mind Cena winning clean , it was due verses Punk.
I dont even mind the herp derp Hurricana attempt. Other guys with similar frame size of Cena wouldnt even try it (sheamus, ryback etc)


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Bloody amazing match to end the night, would actually pay instead of stream to see a PPV with matches that caliber. Zeb/ADR promo was great and hopefully we get no more wasted Mark Henry with khali now. Cant really bitch about anything on raw except dead man should of finished the night but with such a great ending i could see why they would hold till next week and let it be the big news of the week


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



TheKaiser said:


> FYI to those of you who don't know... This is scripted... Also, the titles, the wins, don't matter! It's all simply tools to tell a story.
> 
> You get up in the stupid rumors, politics, gossip, and you fail to see wrestling for what it is supposed to be. It's the same as any other TV show, it's telling a story, it's entertainment. So what if Punk wins or loses? They told a story tonight that I, and many others will remember for a long time.
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



James1o1o said:


> Rock vs Punk matches are better than Cena vs Rock.


The sample size is small. Let's be hopeful for the next Rock/Cena match. No use shitting on it before it happens. Plenty of people shat on Rock/Punk matches anyway.



Kabraxal said:


> Because the fued last year wasn't that good and it's predictable beyond belief on top of it? What is there to really care about in this match?


Yeah the build up last year sucked. But now we have a real reason for them to feud (the title/revenge) and the build up isn't being dragged for a year.

I'm just trying to be optimistic people. I don't want to see Rock lose another title match at Mania, but if he does, I'm really hoping for a Cena heel turn.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I can't believe all you guys are defending that travesty of a main event. Yes it was a good match but the outcome ruins everything. Who the fuck really wants to see Rock vs Cena 2? Punk deserves to main event WM after being the star attraction of the WWE the past year. This why Vince gets away with this shit because you accept what he gives you like sheep.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



TheKaiser said:


> FYI to those of you who don't know... This is scripted... Also, the titles, the wins, don't matter! It's all simply tools to tell a story.
> 
> You get up in the stupid rumors, politics, gossip, and you fail to see wrestling for what it is supposed to be. It's the same as any other TV show, it's telling a story, it's entertainment. So what if Punk wins or loses? They told a story tonight that I, and many others will remember for a long time.
> 
> ...


Who brought their mom in here?


----------



## The Brown Horatio (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk Vs Cena should have been wrestlemania's main even, their matches are always good and the crowd are always into them, they work well together. Rock V Cena 2 will be an utter borefest, cena's gonna have to carry the rock through that match


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> Weird because Cena wasn't even on RAW 10 years ago.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


No, he was only smiling on Smackdown then. :cena2


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Another three hours of filler. All we learned from RAW tonight is that apparently HHH will have a rematch with Brock. In other words, you could have turned off the TV after the first 15 minutes and not missed a damn thing. Cena is the #1 contender but we already knew that after he won the rumble, and everything else that transpired was your usual mid-card shuffle of random schlock. Everything with Cena and Punk was 100% filler.

Just take your time Vince, it's not like the biggest show of the year isn't right around the corner or anything.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I really don't think they prepared a show other than the Punk/Cena and the Bork/HHH brawl at the beginning. Everything in between was just...what. It is good to see Orton reclaiming his spot in The Shield feud, if nothing else.

It's getting clearer and clearer that Cena is getting "redemption" at Mania, and then is going to fucking DOMINATE. He's rubbing it in our faces already with the "JOHN CENA IS BACK" stuff. 
I thought Taker would be there, but I never expected him to interrupt the match. He has no reason to do that, if he were to show up, it would be when Punk isn't in a match.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



TheKaiser said:


> FYI to those of you who don't know... This is scripted... Also, the titles, the wins, don't matter! It's all simply tools to tell a story.
> 
> You get up in the stupid rumors, politics, gossip, and you fail to see wrestling for what it is supposed to be. It's the same as any other TV show, it's telling a story, it's entertainment. So what if Punk wins or loses? They told a story tonight that I, and many others will remember for a long time.
> 
> ...



This times 10 ^


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Choke2Death said:


> All of us? I'm certainly not pissed about what happened. I'm specially glad Punk is finally thrown out of the main event.


Actually if he faces Taker that is usually the biggest match at Mania. I'd bet a good chunk of change Punk vs broken down Taker will smoke Cena/Rock 2.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Who the fuck cares where Punk is on the card? The Taker match is usually the second or third biggest match on the card. It sure as hell will not be a midcard feud.


I care because second or third is not good enough. Punk needs to main event WrestleMania, it's the only thing he has left to do in WWE. THE MIZ has main evented WrestleMania and CM Punk hasn't, does nobody besides me understand how FUCKED UP that is?

This is midcard. Deny it all you want, that's what it is. There aren't 4 main events, there's 1, Rock and Cena. Brock vs Triple H is midcard, Swagger vs Del Rio is midcard and Punk vs Undertaker is midcard. Period. That's not cutting it.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena hurricanrana made me remember he used to have more then 5 moves.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Taker_Fan01 said:


> I can't believe all you guys are defending that travesty of a main event. Yes it was a good match but the outcome ruins everything. Who the fuck really wants to see Rock vs Cena 2? Punk deserves to main event WM after being the star attraction of the WWE the past year. This why Vince gets away with this shit because you accept what he gives you like sheep.


Must be a Punk fan.

Newsflash: you can always quit watching. We accept what Vince gives us because there is no fucking way we can change it.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Taker_Fan01 said:


> I can't believe all you guys are defending that travesty of a main event. Yes it was a good match but the outcome ruins everything. Who the fuck really wants to see Rock vs Cena 2? Punk deserves to main event WM after being the star attraction of the WWE the past year. This why Vince gets away with this shit because you accept what he gives you like sheep.


Who wants to see another bad Punk-Rock PPV for the third time in a row?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

lol @ Undertaker being midcard

Stop crying.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Slam_It said:


> The sample size is small. Let's be hopeful for the next Rock/Cena match. No use shitting on it before it happens. Plenty of people shat on Rock/Punk matches anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Rock had attempted to be present a lot more and try to be a champion, that would actually mean something. But now we have two guys that have been treating the title little more than a peice of leather the last time's they touched it. 

And there is nothing on the card this year like Punk/Jericho to make WM worth the time... Brock/HHH (yawn), ADR/Swagger (not even Raw quality...), and maybe a meaningless streak match? This is looking worse than 27...


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So much for the Rock vs Cena Once in a Lifetime DVD HAHAHAHA


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That's the singles match of the year, so far. Punk and Cena always put on fantastic performances together and have great chemistry. 

But come on. The outcome itself was obvious for anyone paying even bad attention to what's been happening up to that point. I don't know why people are acting surprised. Also, Punk didn't look weak at all - when was the last time you saw anyone kick out of the AA at a non-PPV event?


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The best botch about cena vs punk match


> THE ROCK TWeets
> Congrats,john...it's official Wrestlmania 29 *@WWE heavyweight Championship* The Rock vs john Cena. Greatness vs Redemption #Bringit.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao The rock don't even know what belt he is holding.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> Who wants to see another bad Punk-Rock PPV for the third time in a row?


I sure as hell don't.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ColtofPersonality said:


> No, he was only smiling on Smackdown then. :cena2


The fact that you find similarities between current Cena and 2003 Cena is mind boggling.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I care because second or third is not good enough. Punk needs to main event WrestleMania, it's the only thing he has left to do in WWE. THE MIZ has main evented WrestleMania and CM Punk hasn't, does nobody besides me understand how FUCKED UP that is?
> 
> This is midcard. Deny it all you want, that's what it is. There aren't 4 main events, there's 1, Rock and Cena. Brock vs Triple H is midcard, Swagger vs Del Rio is midcard and Punk vs Undertaker is midcard. Period. That's not cutting it.


Dude, let it go. Punk won't main event 'Mania. Not as long as Mr. Part Time and Mr. Face hated by half of the fanbase are still around. Hell, I think they might go for Rock/Cena III next year.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> I think we're approaching the end of heel Punk. After Mania, make way for Punk/Brock.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


I'm fine with that if we get a Mark Henry megapush.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Facing the Undertaker at Mania is a bigger privilege than winning the WWE title. I don't see how anyone can bitch about this.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



wheelysteve said:


> Its a fair opinion but I respectfully disagree. Piledrivers were done for years with very few accidents; some guys (like Lawler even) had one as their finisher. In reality, any move that involves the head driving towards the mat is dangerous, just look at how wrong a powerbomb can go if you drop the guy on his neck. That however doesn't mean these things should be banned; but they should only be executed by guys who are completely capable of doing them, *and not busted out by any jobber mid-match on the fly*. When done sparingly and at the right moment, a move like that can get the reaction it did tonight.


I can agree with that.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Just waiting for Icon vs. Icon to get on here and be like "Both of them sucked tonight and aren't worthy to be in the same room with Rock. Blah Blah Blah.....go Rock!"


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



James1o1o said:


> Rock vs Punk matches are better than Cena vs Rock.


I thought the Rock/Punk matches suffered because they allowed Punk to be on offense for way too long. Scripted too favorable for one dude = not that interesting.

I preferred the Rock/Cena match since it was closer to 50/50, and wasn't just a "put the other guy over as hard as possible before Rock wins" fest like the Rock/Punk matches were. It made it hard to enjoy them even when Rock won, since he didn't really beat him up very much and took too much offense.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Opening and closing segments were great, rest of the show was pretty dull.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

WWE killed the town tonight. John Cena defeating CM Punk, a REAL wrestler, sickened me to the point where I legit vomited all over my computer screen and my television. Because of this, I'm typing and posting this catharsis on my Iphone so please disregard the typos. This was a great match that was ruined by John Cena being the selfish prick that he is and putting himself over CM Punk once again. He is an awful man and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania against Dwayne Johnson, who is the DIRT WORST wrestler in the world. Vince McMahon doesn't care about what WE THE PEOPLE want to see at Wrestlemania. He only wants to watch what he wants to watch and I'VE HAD ENOUGH! He uses the WWE as his own personal tool to fulfill his fetish of big men grappling in the a wrestling ring. 

Oh, and fuck Dwayne too. Awful man who came back because Hollywood didn't want his bitch ass and he wanted to stroke his own ego. He is the worst wrestler to ever wrestle in the WWE and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania either. You Rock marks can say what you want but at the end of the day; I'm right and you're wrong. 

I'm legit in tears as I type this and I don't care if you mock me. Cena winning tonight was the worst result in pro wrestling history since...idk. The point is that Cena/Dwayne II will kill the business and when WWE's stock drops, I will be the first to tell you all that I WAS RIGHT!

w/e at least wade barrett is a movie star now.

Sent from my Iphone using Verticalsports.com Free App.


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Facing the Undertaker at Mania is a bigger privilege than winning the WWE title. I don't see how anyone can bitch about this.


Taker and the Streak is grossly overrated but I see it would be a perfect fit for Punk's "Respect" angle.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Losing this match IS a burial. A burial is defined as a de-push, facing Undertaker at WrestleMania IS a de-push. In fact, it's a MASSIVE de-push. Anything but the main event of WrestleMania for him is absolutely unacceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Facing Taker at Mania is midcard? I've heard it all now.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> WWE killed the town tonight. John Cena defeating CM Punk, a REAL wrestler, sickened me to the point where I legit vomited all over my computer screen and my television. This was a great match that was ruined by John Cena being the selfish prick that he is and putting himself over CM Punk once again. He is an awful man and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania against Dwayne Johnson, who is the DIRT WORST wrestler in the world. Vince McMahon doesn't care about what WE THE PEOPLE want to see at Wrestlemania. He only wants to watch what he wants to watch and I'VE HAD ENOUGH! He uses the WWE as his own personal tool to fulfill his fetish of big men grappling in the a wrestling ring.
> 
> Oh, and fuck Dwayne too. Awful man who came back because Hollywood didn't want his bitch ass and he wanted to stroke his own ego. He is the worst wrestler to ever wrestle in the WWE and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania either. You Rock marks can say what you want but at the end of the day; I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> ...


:lmao

This isn't Youtube, son.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Taker's Mania matches in the last 5 years has been the Match Of That Card. So if Punk is facing him, I don't see how that is de-pushing him


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Its such a shame what they've done to Punk. A guy who should have been the face of the company is nothing more than a glorified jobber now. I actually agree with Pyro that he just should quit at this point because his career is going nowhere.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Look we all knew this was going to happen but you know what? Punk keeps the star performer tag. If I was booking Wrestlemania 29, CM Punk vs.John Cena would've been one of the main events.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So..."Once in a lifetime" huh.

Can someone sue the WWE for that?


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> I'm legit in tears as I type this and I don't care if you mock me. Cena winning tonight was the worst result in pro wrestling history since...idk. The point is that Cena/Dwayne II will kill the business and when WWE's stock drops, I will be the first to tell you all that I WAS RIGHT!


lol get a life


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Follow your dreams kids! Maybe one day you too can carry a company on your back for a year and then lose the biggest promotion to a guy who only comes in ten days a year!

:vince5:rock4:cena2


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

However, CM Punk will need a big win soon enough. Question is, who will he get it from? He wont beat Cena, he wont beat The Rock and he wont beat The Undertaker. So who can he beat?

A loss against The Undertaker isnt THAT bad. But it does put him in a bit of a losing streak. 

I just hope the Taker/Punk match is better then their previous ones. This being Wrestlemania, im sure they will pull out all the stops.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> WWE killed the town tonight. John Cena defeating CM Punk, a REAL wrestler, sickened me to the point where I legit vomited all over my computer screen and my television. This was a great match that was ruined by John Cena being the selfish prick that he is and putting himself over CM Punk once again. He is an awful man and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania against Dwayne Johnson, who is the DIRT WORST wrestler in the world. Vince McMahon doesn't care about what WE THE PEOPLE want to see at Wrestlemania. He only wants to watch what he wants to watch and I'VE HAD ENOUGH! He uses the WWE as his own personal tool to fulfill his fetish of big men grappling in the a wrestling ring.
> 
> Oh, and fuck Dwayne too. Awful man who came back because Hollywood didn't want his bitch ass and he wanted to stroke his own ego. He is the worst wrestler to ever wrestle in the WWE and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania either. You Rock marks can say what you want but at the end of the day; I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> ...


Oh......guys it makes sense now. Apparently no one but CM Punk deserves to be on TV.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



jcmmnx said:


> Actually if he faces Taker that is usually the biggest match at Mania. I'd bet a good chunk of change Punk vs broken down Taker will smoke Cena/Rock 2.


Still not the show closer. And if their matches in 2009 is a taste of things to come, it's not looking good.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> Who wants to see another bad Punk-Rock PPV for the third time in a row?


Who wants to see another terrible Rock vs Cena match? I am by no means Punk's biggest fan but he was the star attraction of the WWE the past year. The WWE should of made it a triple threat match for Mania instead now we all know what will happen Cena will win and bore us to death for the rest of 2013 as WWE champion.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Not everyone bitching that Cena won is a Punk mark. They just don't want to see Cena vs Rock again. That's a completely understandable feeling. Sure Punk is going away from the tippy top program but he will still be a vital part to WWE programming because of the complete lack of top stars in the company once Mania season is over.

In the simplest of forms Punk will have the year Cena did last year. He'll return again in 2014 and be WWE champ. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Best tv match in the past 2 years


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xvaj (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I am Surprise Paul Hayman didn't came with Punk and no shield involved. Punk really show punk fans that he's *THE BEST IN THE WORLD*. Hopefully the gimmick with Paul ends tonight. I thought the match was good, look like ppv.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> Oh......guys it makes sense now. Apparently no one but CM Punk deserves to be on TV.


he's joking. the last line gave it away.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cycloneon said:


> Cena went crazy in the final.moment of the match with that hurricanrana to aa
> 
> And damn that's the first time I've seen Cena do a powerbomb


I guess by "went crazy" you mean no sold.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

You know what: Punk/Cena should be the WM 30 main event. Keep the two of them apart from now to the Rumble, and build Punk's own redemption storyline.


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



itssoeasy23 said:


> :lmao
> 
> This isn't Youtube, son.


lol what are you implying about Youtube?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



LKRocks said:


> Dude, let it go. Punk won't main event 'Mania. Not as long as Mr. Part Time and Mr. Face hated by half of the fanbase are still around. Hell, I think they might go for Rock/Cena III next year.


Let it go and do what? Enjoy Vince McMahon shitting in Punk's mouth? Fuck that, he NEEDS a main event at WrestleMania and I will not stop saying it because it NEEDS to be said. Nor will I watch a second of this abortion of a PPV. This is an insult to every WWE fan, and every buy this PPV gets is an undeserved one. Anybody who has a ticket to WrestleMania, do yourself a favor and burn it. Don't even sell it, don't pass this misery onto another one of your fellow human beings. Light it up and be free of it.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Arcade said:


> Punk gets buried by losing in a one of the TV MOTY's of the year. Yep, that is clearly understandable.


Don't be an idiot. The vast majority of their audience can't read at a 4th grade level because that's next year. They know they can throw the IWC a bone by granting him the 'favor,' out of the goodness of their heart, of letting him have a 6-star match while being comfortable in the knowledge that the people they care about booking and marketing to will have forgotten everything other than 'Cena won' by the time they get on the school bus tomorrow.

Cue Jacko's 'They Don't Really Care About Us'


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Come on look at how shitty the Rock/Punk matches was, due to Rock, look at how shitty the Cena/Rock match was, due to... well... both. So Punk going with Taker in WM is a good move for him imo, let those 2 put on a 5 star match while Cena keeps Rock in restholds for 2/3 of the match. I hate it that Punk isn't champion, but considering the opponent, he's in a better place now.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Taker_Fan01 said:


> Who wants to see another terrible Rock vs Cena match? I am by no means Punk's biggest fan but he was the star attraction of the WWE the past year. The WWE should of made it a triple threat match for Mania instead now we all know what will happen Cena will win and bore us to death for the rest of 2013 as WWE champion.


Even if it was a triple threat, Cena will still win and the IWC will still bitch.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I'd much rather see my favourite wrestler in tremendous matches that are just under the main event rather than seeing them in the main event but being involved in a stinker.

It's a pre-determined sport. It's a soap opera. Who cares if your favourite guy doesn't get to win? Just enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

My only complaint is how such an amazing match only sets up likely the worst WM main event since.....last year.

Movie star fucked up the churches money by blowing up 5 minutes into a match and introducing a belt that look like Frank Goodman used in USAPW 10 years ago.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> WWE killed the town tonight. John Cena defeating CM Punk, a REAL wrestler, sickened me to the point where I legit vomited all over my computer screen and my television. Because of this, I'm typing and posting this catharsis on my Iphone so please disregard the typos. This was a great match that was ruined by John Cena being the selfish prick that he is and putting himself over CM Punk once again. He is an awful man and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania against Dwayne Johnson, who is the DIRT WORST wrestler in the world. Vince McMahon doesn't care about what WE THE PEOPLE want to see at Wrestlemania. He only wants to watch what he wants to watch and I'VE HAD ENOUGH! He uses the WWE as his own personal tool to fulfill his fetish of big men grappling in the a wrestling ring.
> 
> Oh, and fuck Dwayne too. Awful man who came back because Hollywood didn't want his bitch ass and he wanted to stroke his own ego. He is the worst wrestler to ever wrestle in the WWE and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania either. You Rock marks can say what you want but at the end of the day; I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> ...


The sarcasm in this is excellent. :lmao


----------



## Michael Christie (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let it go and do what? Enjoy Vince McMahon shitting in Punk's mouth? Fuck that, he NEEDS a main event at WrestleMania and I will not stop saying it because it NEEDS to be said. Nor will I watch a second of this abortion of a PPV. This is an insult to every WWE fan, and every buy this PPV gets is an undeserved one. Anybody who has a ticket to WrestleMania, do yourself a favor and burn it.


His match with Taker will obviously main event Mania since it would be unjust to have Rock/Cena main event 2 Manias in a row.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> Oh......guys it makes sense now. Apparently no one but CM Punk deserves to be on TV.


Don't use a straw-man argument on me, son. CM Punk is the best in the world and deserves to be involved in almost every segment. However, there are other talented wrestlers who deserve screen time, such as Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, Sheamus, and Wade Barrett.

Sent from my Iphone using Verticalsports.com Free App.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Striketeam said:


> Its such a shame what they've done to Punk. A guy who should have been the face of the company is nothing more than a glorified jobber now. I actually agree with Pyro that he just should quit at this point because his career is going nowhere.


434 day WWE title reign, career going nowhere the moment he loses a few matches after the fact.

:kenny


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Huganomics said:


> Follow your dreams kids! Maybe one day you too can carry a company on your back for a year and then lose the biggest promotion to a guy who only comes in ten days a year!
> 
> :vince5:rock4:cena2


The American Dream come true!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'd much rather see my favourite wrestler in tremendous matches that are just under the main event rather than seeing them in the main event but being involved in a stinker.
> 
> It's a pre-determined sport. It's a soap opera. Who cares if your favourite guy doesn't get to win? Just enjoy it for what it is.


Exactly. I can't wait to see Taker & Punk tear the house down at WrestleMania and steal the show from everyone, including the big Rock vs. Cena main event.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

This has to be one of the laziest WM cards in a while.

Cena/Rock, Brock/HHH, Taker/Punk. REMATCHAMANIA :vince4

Filling RAW with on-show adds and pointless segments and matches isn't helping me get excited either.

ADR/Swagger and especially Taker/Punk should be great but I'm just not feeling it.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> Don't use a straw-man argument on me, son. CM Punk is the best in the world and deserves to be involved in almost every segment. However, there are other talented wrestlers who deserve screen time, such as Daniel Bryan, Antonio Cesaro, Sheamus, and Wade Barrett.
> 
> Sent from my Iphone using Verticalsports.com Free App.


You're right! He's great! But he can't be in every match!
fpalm


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Clique said:


> Exactly. I can't wait to see Taker & Punk tear the house down at WrestleMania and steal the show from everyone.


Yep can hear the chants now

Punk/Taker "this is awesome"

Cena/Rock "this is awful"


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let it go and do what? Enjoy Vince McMahon shitting in Punk's mouth? Fuck that, he NEEDS a main event at WrestleMania and I will not stop saying it because it NEEDS to be said. Nor will I watch a second of this abortion of a PPV. This is an insult to every WWE fan, and every buy this PPV gets is an undeserved one. Anybody who has a ticket to WrestleMania, do yourself a favor and burn it.


Appreciate the opinion, but I just don't get people who dedicate time to post on a wrestling forum, refusing to watch the biggest wrestling event of the year period? A lot of top wrestlemania moments/matches haven't been the last match of the night, there's still a great chance punk can make a huge wrestlemania moment and have a legendary match. I wouldn't get so hung up on the order of the matches and try and appreciate he's likely to have a go at one of the most illustrious thing in wrestling - the streak.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Onto the main event-wasn't really a fan to be honest. Why? Because I really felt like I had no reason to care (a recurring theme with today's product). Punk vs Cena for the however many-eth time. Its a stale concept now, I find. Plus, we all knew Cena was going over, so that hurt the intensity and emotion, I thought. What especially bothered me was Cena's selling, or lack thereof. He always does this. Tonight, he takes a kick in the head by Punk, then a running knee right into the chin in the corner. One would think he'd be dazed. Instead, he leaps out of the corner, hits an AA and dives onto Punk. Um, hi, how about acting like what Punk does is actually painful? Therefore when you DO build up to a finisher into a near fall, it would seem like it mattered. But no, it never happens. Probably why I find Cena matches so unpleasant to watch for the most part. And he's really got to learn to do a proper STF, its ridiculous. Cole once again showed he was out to lunch when he called a crossface an STF, as well. And of course, when the Piledriver makes its daunted return to a WWE ring after who knows how long of an absence due to it being SO damaging that its been banned...it all leads to a Cena kick out at 2. Mystique=gone, and they threw it away on a TV match. I know others may call the match excellent, but I was really not into it.

I'm not randomly hating, either. What reason did we have to give a flying fuck about that match? We knew who was winning, and we knew how it was gonna happen-with all of the usual lame ass Cena fuckery. Does that mean I'm supposed to magically care? Outside of the MiTB match, I haven't been given a reason to, and in MiTB the reason had NOTHING to do with Cena, it had to do with Punk leaving.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



libertyu9 said:


> I'm not even pissed about the whole SuperCena shit cause I've had a week to cope with it. At least Punk got to go off the way he deserves to: with a 6-star MOTY candidate. Hell, we even saw Cena do a freakin' Frankensteiner, and Punk hit a piledriver. I mean, for gawds sake, all that was missing was a shooting star. As a Punk mark since 2005, I was pleased that WWE gave them the time to put out a work like that. Of course the dumasses Cena fans in the WWE Universe will have forgot it by the time they get on the school bus tomorrow, but for all of us wrestling fans that was an awesome effort by two people completely dedicated to their craft. And as one of those late 90's attitude era kids that used to hang on every Rock promo, I hope that, after two no-showing, half-assed, why-the-fuck-am-i-in-the-ring-with-some-indy-nobody-these-people-are-so-lucky-i-even-showed-up PPV main event stink bombs, The Rock feels genuine shame after watching a guy like Phil Brooks pour his heart and soul in a match when he knows that, not only is he not going over, but unless Mark Calaway is physically recovered enough to wrestle (which is a big question right now), he has a meaningless match on April 7 that no one will remember by April 8. That's passion, that's heart, that's a love for this business. Too bad WWE has decided he doesn't sell enough t-shirts for a vote of confidence. Oh well, here's to hoping he's back in ROH in a couple of years, where someone other than him will give a shit without having to be paid to.


I'm sure Punk is dying to go back to ROH and get stiffed and have his moves no sold by some 5' 5'' hobbit in front of 200 people.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> You're right! He's great! But he can't be in every match!
> fpalm


I never said that. I said every *segment*. Can you read?

Sent from my Iphone using Verticalsports.com Free App.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Well, whoever requested Bobo B Ware:








(this just looks so wrong, even more than the other Botoshops )

Boink is gonna be a tough one, I might try that tomorrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> I'd much rather see my favourite wrestler in tremendous matches that are just under the main event rather than seeing them in the main event but being involved in a stinker.


Why? They get paid less, they're undervalued and you don't get a prize for having a better match. Nobody cares, it's all about starpower and position.



> Who cares if your favourite guy doesn't get to win? Just enjoy it for what it is.


The problem is that's not possible, because your favourite winning is the REASON it's enjoyable. Who the fuck thinks watching their favourites get undervalued is enjoyable? You honest to GOD like that?



> Appreciate the opinion, but I just don't get people who dedicate time to post on a wrestling forum, refusing to watch the biggest wrestling event of the year period? A lot of top wrestlemania moments/matches haven't been the last match of the night, there's still a great chance punk can make a huge wrestlemania moment and have a legendary match.


I don't give a damn how legendary his match is, I care what he's positioned as because that defines the VALUE the company sees in him. So what if he has MOTN, MOTY even? So fucking WHAT? Does he get a PRIZE? No, Vince spits in his face and Cena still gets ahead of him despite having 1/10'th the level of talent.



> I wouldn't get so hung up on the order of the matches and try and appreciate he's likely to have a go at one of the most illustrious thing in wrestling - the streak.


Well, I would, because he deserves to be the main event. Nobody works harder, nobody works better. This match with Taker is not a SINGLE bit different than when he fought Jericho last year. It's a complete underutilization of him and I don't care if the Streak is so called "one of the most illustrious things in wrestling". There's something even MORE illustrious and it's called the WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT. What the fuck does a Streak match do for somebody who's already at that level? He needs to go higher.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



kregnaz said:


> )~PICTURE OF BO BO B.WARE


:lmao 

Jesus.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I wasn't expecting Punk to pull a piledriver out from his arsenal. Even though it wasn't the tombstone I still marked a little. I actually thought that match was pretty well-done. I expected Cena to win, but I still was anxious to see how he'd do it. The only parts of it I wasn't too crazy for was just how knocked out Cena seemed only to spring up and into the ring at 9 and his hurricana, but meh...The beginning of the program sold me. :HHH2


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? They get paid less, they're undervalued and you don't get a prize for having a better match. Nobody cares, it's all about starpower and position.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that's not possible, because your favourite winning is the REASON it's enjoyable. Who the fuck thinks watching their favourites get undervalued is enjoyable? You honest to GOD like that?


As a fan, why do you care if they get paid less? Are they claiming you on their taxes?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Well, I hoped for a Punk/Rock/Cena. Too bad the man that carried the company on his back for the past 8 months won't main event 'Mania. But at least he'll take on the Deadman. 

Here's hoping that they steal the show


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Disappointing Raw....I thought the first segment with Brock/Triple h was awesome, and the Punk/Cena match was amazing(_THAT_ match will probably be the better match out of it and the "twice in a lifetime" match), but that's about it. I psyched myself up for an Undertaker return but was disappointed that it didn't happen. 

Hopefully they _do_ go with Punk/Undertaker because if they regulate Punk to a match against fucking Ryback like it was rumored a couple of weeks ago somewhere.........fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Please tell me there's going to be a thread made to put all these Bo Dallas edits in one place.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? They get paid less, they're undervalued and you don't get a prize for having a better match. Nobody cares, it's all about starpower and position.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that's not possible, because your favourite winning is the REASON it's enjoyable. Who the fuck thinks watching their favourites get undervalued is enjoyable? You honest to GOD like that?


Yeah, it's all about star-power and both Cena and Rock both have more star-power than CM Punk. If it was a triple threat, Punk would be the third wheel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why? They get paid less, they're undervalued and you don't get a prize for having a better match. Nobody cares, it's all about starpower and position.
> 
> The problem is that's not possible, because your favourite winning is the REASON it's enjoyable. Who the fuck thinks watching their favourites get undervalued is enjoyable? You honest to GOD like that?


If my favourite guy is involved in an absolute ***** classic, then that's enough for me. Couldn't care less if he didn't win or not, they're following a script, they know what they're letting themselves in for before the match even starts. They're earning a shit ton of cash doing what they love, and they're famous. A dream come true to most guys. I don't think they will fall into a state of depression just because they don't win a pretend championship belt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



> Yeah, it's all about star-power and both Cena and Rock both have more star-power than CM Punk. If it was a triple threat, Punk would be the third wheel.


And I'm absolutely FINE with that. Hell, I'm fine with Punk taking the pin, I'm fine with him tapping out. I don't CARE. It's the PRINCIPLE of the situation.

3'rd wheel, ok, whatever. What is he now? The fucking.....6'th wheel? It damn sure isn't as good as 3'rd. He's irrelevant now, he means nothing. He's just another guy like Brock and Triple H.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



bipartisan101 said:


> Just waiting for Icon vs. Icon to get on here and be like "Both of them sucked tonight and aren't worthy to be in the same room with Rock. Blah Blah Blah.....go Rock!"


LOL i actually like Punk a lot but his marks are cant comprehend its a business. 



GOON The Legend said:


> Oh, and fuck Dwayne too. Awful man who came back because Hollywood didn't want his bitch ass and he wanted to stroke his own ego. He is the worst wrestler to ever wrestle in the WWE and doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania either. You Rock marks can say what you want but at the end of the day; I'm right and you're wrong.


Why da GOAT hate? Oh and Rocky was the fourth highest paid actor last year he sure is struggling in movies :lol



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck that, he NEEDS a main event at WrestleMania and I will not stop saying it because it NEEDS to be said.


Why does card placement for Punk even matter? Lets say Punk and Cena close next years Mania and Rocky and Brock are in the undercard it still wont change the fact that Rocky is still the real main event, if anything its doing the match that closes a disservice


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

why the fuck should i be excited about all these fucking rematches ? please someone tell me we all know cena and hhh are winning so their predictable ,boring, rematches that i have no interest in seeing. 

the rest of the card could be great i dont give a shit bec other then the top 3 matches(punk-taker ) no other matches will get anytime just like every year. 

the only match to look forward to is punk-taker and everyone knows taker will win anyway. so there isnt 1 fucking match to look forward to as far as drama, suspense, building anticipation for. fuck this shit im really pissed this wrestlemania is going to suck ass. 

if wwe ever complains about how thin their roster is all they need to do is take a look at this card and see how they treat their younger , less established wrestlers who are just waiting for a chance they will never get .


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Striketeam said:


> Its such a shame what they've done to Punk. A guy who should have been the face of the company is nothing more than a glorified jobber now. I actually agree with Pyro that he just should quit at this point because his career is going nowhere.


Yes he should quit before the biggest match of his career. The fact that Taker has enough respect for Punk to face him at Mania is the best moment of Punk's career. I'm sure Punk would say the same.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

why do people keep on responding to someone who is putting wresting taker at WM in the same vein as wrestling wade barrett? lmao at this not going on last = failure garbage.

ME was great, fuck hhh/lesnar. first match sucked and such a waste of lesnar. WM looks like shit outside of Taker/Punk.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



LigerJ81 said:


> Taker's Mania matches in the last 5 years has been the Match Of That Card. So if Punk is facing him, I don't see how that is de-pushing him


Because any match Mark has this Mania is gonna be shitty. He is still fucked up from the injuries he developed in his last long run and the surgeries he had for those injuries, and the extra round of surgery he had to undergo after last Mania. Physically, he may be "able to go," but he is in no condition to have a high-level Mania match. Also, his last 4 matches on that stage have been against Triple H, who he's wrestled almost as many times as Kane, and Shawn Michaels, the MICHAEL JORDAN OF WRESTLING. Before that he had been doing very ordinary matches workrate-wise for years. Not to mention he looks like he ate a lot of souls since last we saw him.

IF he wrestles this year, and IF the E does the logical thing (a very big IF) and books Punk with him this year, the match will disappoint, and Punk will be blamed for the disappointment, and WWE will make damn sure that the blame sticks on him and not the guy pushing 50 with all the surgeries. Wouldn't want to hurt anticipation for his shitty match at the Superdome next year.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Why da GOAT hate? Oh and Rocky was the fourth highest paid actor last year he sure is struggling in movies :lol


So, if you're telling the truth, then Dwayne didn't have to come back, but he did to stroke his own ego. That makes him even worse of a human being.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Well, The Roid sure as heck didn't come back to put on good wrestling matches... because he hasn't


----------



## blackett (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I don't give a damn how legendary his match is, I care what he's positioned as because that defines the VALUE the company sees in him. So what if he has MOTN, MOTY even? So fucking WHAT? Does he get a PRIZE? No, Vince spits in his face and Cena still gets ahead of him despite having 1/10'th the level of talent.


Well, I would, because he deserves to be the main event. Nobody works harder, nobody works better. This match with Taker is not a SINGLE bit different than when he fought Jericho last year. It's a complete underutilization of him and I don't care if the Streak is so called "one of the most illustrious things in wrestling". There's something even MORE illustrious and it's called the WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT. What the fuck does a Streak match do for somebody who's already at that level? He needs to go higher.[/QUOTE]

Mate, I wouldn't get so hung up on the 'main event' wrestlemania is known for having several main events, look at WM 28, taker v hhh is one of the main pictures on the dvd. I find it hard to say 'What the fuck does a Streak match do for somebody' that's just plain retarded. I'm not sure if you've drank too many coca cola's, but maybe you should chill and realize, no matter the order of matches, it can still be one of the best matches you'll see. 

Another quick fun fact, punk said he'll leave in 2015, Cena said he'll be with the company forever. I'm by no means a Cena fan, but if your in business, what decision would you make for the good of the company long term?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk idolizing Savage makes even more sense now. Both prominent figures in the company, yet always having to play second fiddle to workers that they were superior to in almost every way.

Savage at least got to main event two Manias though, while Punk won't even get one.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

libertyu9 said:


> Because any match Mark has this Mania is gonna be shitty. He is still fucked up from the injuries he developed in his last long run and the surgeries he had for those injuries, and the extra round of surgery he had to undergo after last Mania. Physically, he may be "able to go," but he is in no condition to have a high-level Mania match. Also, his last 4 matches on that stage have been against Triple H, who he's wrestled almost as many times as Kane, and Shawn Michaels, the MICHAEL JORDAN OF WRESTLING. Before that he had been doing very ordinary matches workrate-wise for years. Not to mention he looks like he ate a lot of souls since last we saw him.
> 
> IF he wrestles this year, and IF the E does the logical thing (a very big IF) and books Punk with him this year, the match will disappoint, and Punk will be blamed for the disappointment, and WWE will make damn sure that the blame sticks on him and not the guy pushing 50 with all the surgeries. Wouldn't want to hurt anticipation for his shitty match at the Superdome next year.


So, we're calling wrestlers by their real names? Is that cool now?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Who's excited to see Cena get his win back over Rock, Trips get HIS win back over Brock, 'Taker go to 21-0 over Punk and Swagger in a World Title match at 'Mania?!?!!! This is gonna be an epic 4 hour PPV! As Cole said at the end of RAW: We're COMING HOME!!! 

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena oversold the powerbomb he gave to himself. Almost broke his own neck :lmao


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Cena oversold the powerbomb he gave to himself. Almost broke his own neck :lmao


Huh?

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Deandre Cole said:


> Huh?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


He's talking about the huriCAN'Trana hahaha

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> So, if you're telling the truth, then Dwayne didn't have to come back, but he did to stroke his own ego. That makes him even worse of a human being.





checkcola said:


> Well, The Roid sure as heck didn't come back to put on good wrestling matches... because he hasn't


LOL Rocky haters try so hard its funny. If Rocky didnt return then hes selfish and if he does then hes still selfish. :stupid:


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> So, we're calling wrestlers by their real names? Is that cool now?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


Don't really know if it's cool or not. DO know I don't give a shit. IF I was at an arena or public appearance or something where they're in character or something, I'm not gonna disrespect the setting and their job by calling them Mark or Phil. That said, I sometimes use their real person names to remind myself and other people that those real people behind the characters actually do exist. And because my wife knows a bunch of them from her childhood, and knows them as real people, so I think of them as people first and characters second. It's a little like calling an actor by their latest character's screen name all the time. Not a lot like that, but a little.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Another RAW where only the start and end had any real substance, aaaand maybe a bit of the Swagger/Del Rio stuff. This booking has got to change.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> LOL Rocky haters try so hard its funny. If Rocky didnt return then hes selfish and if he does then hes still selfish. :stupid:


What about the people who rightly didn't give a shit if Dwayne returned or not?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

^Is getting mad.

Face it, Rock has been a let down and should have stayed gone, not return with a CZW looking title and half assing it in the ring and on the mic.

EDIT: Not you, I meant icon.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



SinJackal said:


> 434 day WWE title reign, career going nowhere the moment he loses a few matches after the fact.
> 
> :kenny


No, that's not why actually. Its because his character has no direction and he's playing second fiddle to John Cena when HE should be the face of this company. Remember how over he was in 2011? Remember when he walked out of MITB as the champion? That should have been the moment that CM Punk became THE guy and his voice of the voiceless character should have become the Austin 3:16 our time. Don't you see how much they've watered him down and made him a generic face/heel like the rest of the roster? Do you think its right that a guy who should have potentially been the face of the company is now a shell of his former self because they ruined his character and decided to spend a year building him up only to job him out so Cena could look good? Is his career is going nowhere? Your damn right it is. Just like the WWE.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

libertyu9 said:


> Don't really know if it's cool or not. DO know I don't give a shit. IF I was at an arena or public appearance or something where they're in character or something, I'm not gonna disrespect the setting and their job by calling them Mark or Phil. That said, I sometimes use their real person names to remind myself and other people that those real people behind the characters actually do exist. And because my wife knows a bunch of them from her childhood, and knows them as real people, so I think of them as people first and characters second. It's a little like calling an actor by their latest character's screen name all the time. Not a lot like that, but a little.


Wtf? Did you're wife go to "WWF Elementary School" or something? Hahaha

Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> LOL Rocky haters try so hard its funny. If Rocky didnt return then hes selfish and if he does then hes still selfish. :stupid:


He didn't return for the right reasons.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Facing the Undertaker at Mania is a bigger privilege than winning the WWE title. I don't see how anyone can bitch about this.


CM Punk benefits more from winning the Championship from Rock than a predictable loss to Undertaker



mrmacman said:


> The best botch about cena vs punk match
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao The rock don't even know what belt he is holding.


The Rock holding the Heavyweight Championship?Lol



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Opening and closing segments were great, rest of the show was pretty dull.


Opening segment was bad-ass





LigerJ81 said:


> Taker's Mania matches in the last 5 years has been the Match Of That Card. So if Punk is facing him, I don't see how that is de-pushing him



The main-event of last 2 WM was Rock's confrontation and match with Cena




Huganomics said:


> Follow your dreams kids! Maybe one day you too can carry a company on your back for a year and then lose the biggest promotion to a guy who only comes in ten days a year!
> 
> :vince5:rock4:cena2



CM Punk has been BURIED by those three.




SinJackal said:


> 434 day WWE title reign, career going nowhere the moment he loses a few matches after the fact.
> 
> :kenny


Why did WWE give such a long reign and then make him lose so many matches?

It looks like CM Punk was being fattened like a pig for slaughter(Burial by Rock)


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That ******* Hunter thought he was gonna get the fans on his feet. Crowd was dead in that brawl. If it was Lesnar vs. Taker, it would have been another story.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



JoseBxNYC said:


> That ********* Hunter thought he was gonna get the fans on his feet. Crowd was dead in that brawl. If it was Lesnar vs. Taker, it would have been another story.


The crowd looked pretty damned excited all throughout to me. :HHH2


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



J2D said:


> What about the people who rightly didn't give a shit if Dwayne returned or not?


Impossible, everyone felt some type of way about the absolute greatest returning. 



Deandre Cole said:


> Face it, Rock has been a let down and should have stayed gone, not return with a CZW looking title and half assing it in the ring and on the mic.


Rocky was good until he was told to water down on the mic. His matches havent been good but hes there to draw not have 5 star classics and his matches still draw more than any other wrestler alive so who gets the last laugh? 



GOON The Legend said:


> He didn't return for the right reasons.


How do you know why he returned? Its funny how some claim hes only back for the money and to promote movies cuz if that were true then why did he wait so long to start? He couldve kept coming back starting in 2004 until now to get WWE money but didnt then again I woulnt expect any logical response from a :rock3 hater. 



austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> It looks like CM Punk was being fattened like a pig for slaughter(Burial by Rock)


To bad it was Phil Brooks who lobbied hard since after Mania 28 to get a match with Rocky. Clearly he saw the huge benefits of going one on one with the great one. :lmao


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Brock got busted open off the first corner post spot:


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



libertyu9 said:


> Don't really know if it's cool or not. DO know I don't give a shit. IF I was at an arena or public appearance or something where they're in character or something, I'm not gonna disrespect the setting and their job by calling them Mark or Phil. That said, I sometimes use their real person names to remind myself and other people that those real people behind the characters actually do exist.* And because my wife knows a bunch of them from her childhood, and knows them as real people, so I think of them as people first and characters second.* It's a little like calling an actor by their latest character's screen name all the time. Not a lot like that, but a little.


What does calling CM Punk "Phil" have to do with your wife's childhood?

LOL @ real person names.

Seems to me like you use "real person names" to try and get over the fact that you're in the know regarding the business. No biggie but it's funny to me.


----------



## mattributes (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Did I miss something? I see all of this at least Punk gets Taker and we don't know that for sure. It hasn't been made official although I hope it does happen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What did they say about Taker? I came back from getting a drink and they said something about people wondering if he was going to return.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Anyone remember when the E was _"building"_ their tag division? 

Kane/Bryan, Cody/Sandow. PTP, Cara/Rey ect.

All that "building" resulted in one of the *BIGGEST* insults in my eyes to tag team wrestling. Which to me I thought the WWE had already committed with the recent addition of Clay/Albert as a team.

*NOPE*

Not even one hand tied behind Kane's back or a blindfold over D-Bryan's head could prevent them from dropping the titles 2nite. FUCK ME! What was the point of _"building"_ the tag division? What did they want to hug & squeeze all the life out with one bad joke after anther with a team WAY past it's relevancy? 

Sure for a while Team Hell No was a lame PG version of the team of Angle & Benoit who did by the way hug it out but that was BEFORE the match not during. This team has run it's coarse, in fact it ran it's course back at the Rumble where they should have dropped the gold to Cody & Sandow, in fact this team had ran it's course LAST YEAR. They *WASTED* the TLC match with the Shield. 

Sure it was a great match no doubt, but the WWE monkeys could have saved it for WM 29, think about it. The Shield should have been kept off in ring action *UNTIL *the big show. Have Ry-bitch defeat Regins while Team Hell No drops the belts to the other members. Thus giving Ryback (now more then ever) a creditable win/redemption over the man who's power bombed him, then giving the Shield the chance to build apron the legacy that the E was trying to give back the tag titles.

Plus you could then do a D-Bryan/Kane blow off match @ ER the following month. 

Hell you cou9ld have dropped the titles to Sandow/Rhodes @ the Rumble, still have Kane/Bryan @ WM, do the Shield vs. Super friends 2.0 and have Rhodes/Sandow beat the holy hell out of Clay/Albert at Maina. Look I just booked three matches on a card that as of now only has *THREE* matches.

This is just one of anther glaring example why WM 29 will NOT be bought in my household this month. 

Plus Raw while decent, is no way on par with past "Road to WM" hell even last years was better, WM 27 was BETTER THAN 28 in terms of build.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> How do you know why he returned? Its funny how some claim hes only back for the money and to promote movies cuz if that were true then why did he wait so long to start? He couldve kept coming back starting in 2004 until now to get WWE money but didnt then again I woulnt expect any logical response from a :rock3 hater.


It's obvious to anyone with a brain as to why Dwayne returned. He came back because he saw people like John Cena and CM Punk were getting ready to surpass him, so he returned and beat them both and in turn, bury them.

He hasn't lost a match since he's been back. He came back to stroke his ego by going over every star in the company. Get your head out of the sand and realize the facts that are in front of you.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Rocky was good until he was told to water down on the mic. His matches havent been good but hes there to draw not have 5 star classics and his matches still draw more than any other wrestler alive so who gets the last laugh?


Quit with the bullshit excuses. Did Rock tell you personally he was told to water down on the mic?


His matches haven't been good, they've sucked. They've sucked donkey dick. And it has nothing to do with his past 2 different opponents, as both got a 5 star match out of each other in the past (and a damn good 1 tonight).


As a fan, I don't care about him being a "draw" because that would involve me giving a fuck about what other people like, which I don't. I care about what I like and that is not the movie star because he sucks. This ain't 1999 and he needs to get with the program.


And I'm bootlegging Snitch. Now who has the last laugh?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> His matches havent been good but hes there to draw not have 5 star classics and his matches still draw more than any other wrestler alive so who gets the last laugh?


This kind of mindset is from the fucking gutter.

So you're more interested in seeing your hero earn more money just so you can brag about how great he is, rather than see him perform in great matches, which is the entire point of watching in the first place?


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> What does calling CM Punk "Phil" have to do with your wife's childhood?
> 
> LOL @ real person names.
> 
> Seems to me like you use "real person names" to try and get over the fact that you're in the know regarding the business. No biggie but it's funny to me.


I think kind of what he means is like (say for example) I'll just go with "Taker" or "Undertaker" when it comes down to WWE matters, but if I say something about say his health I'd refer to him as "Mark". The character in kayfabe would never have health issues being that he's undead and all that. At the end of the day his name didn't just get legally changed to Undertaker.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> This kind of mindset is from the fucking gutter.
> 
> So you're more interested in seeing your hero earn more money just so you can brag about how great he is, rather than see him perform in great matches, which is the entire point of watching in the first place?


Arguing with Icon_vs_Icon is like arguing with Kelly Kelly Fan. You had might as well avoid it all together.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Sheamus is awful.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What is this dead man down bullshit


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> ^Is getting mad.
> 
> Face it, Rock has been a let down and should have stayed gone, not return with a CZW looking title and half assing it in the ring and on the mic.
> 
> ...


One of your first posts that I agree with.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I think kind of what he means is like (say for example) I'll just go with "Taker" or "Undertaker" when it comes down to WWE matters, but if I say something about say his health I'd refer to him as "Mark". The character in kayfabe would never have health issues being that he's undead and all that. *At the end of the day his name didn't just get legally changed to Undertaker*.


No shit, Sherlock.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Taker2theMoon said:


> I think kind of what he means is like (say for example) I'll just go with "Taker" or "Undertaker" when it comes down to WWE matters, but if I say something about say his health I'd refer to him as "Mark". The character in kayfabe would never have health issues being that he's undead and all that. At the end of the day his name didn't just get legally changed to Undertaker.


Someone got the right answer. Coleminer, go put on the dunce cap and sit in the corner.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Sad that he explained your reasoning better than you did.

I don't even think you know what your reasoning is, saw his post, realized it made more sense than yours and went along with it.


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

About time that little CM Punk lost on Raw.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

What with Dwayne being past it and Cena not being good enough to carry him, this so-called "main-event" is going to stink worse than last year's. I hope the crowd shits all over it - it's nothing more than Vince, and eveybody who wants to see this match, deserves. Fancy excluding your best talent from the biggest match at WM, all for the sake of a few extra buyrates.


----------



## libertyu9 (Apr 5, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



PaulHBK said:


> Wtf? Did you're wife go to "WWF Elementary School" or something? Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my EVO using VerticalSports.Com App





Deandre Cole said:


> What does calling CM Punk "Phil" have to do with your wife's childhood?
> 
> LOL @ real person names.
> 
> Seems to me like you use "real person names" to try and get over the fact that you're in the know regarding the business. No biggie but it's funny to me.


My wife grew up in Pensacola, FL in the 80's and 90's. She had a bullshit home situation with neglectful/dontgiveafuck mom and stepdad. She went to elementary school with a couple of the Anoa'i kids and she ended up spending more of her childhood at their house than her mother's. She used to change little Leati Joe's diapers and babysit the Fatu twins. Through them she got to know the James family and Michael Hayes, who lived in Pensacola back then. She got to go backstage and stuff when NWA or (rarely) WWF came to town. She's known Mark since he was Mean Mark Callous jobbing to Rick Steiner at NWA house shows in the late 80's. She also got to know the OMEGA crew through dating one of their buddies for over 5 years. So don't be talking shit about my wife when she doesn't deserve it. She's in a pissy mood right now and I have enough to deal with on my plate. Real petty shit, attacking a forum poster's wife. Cant believe I risked my life to defend freedom for people like you. SHUT.THE.FUCK.UP.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



libertyu9 said:


> My wife grew up in Pensacola, FL in the 80's and 90's. She had a bullshit home situation with neglectful/dontgiveafuck mom and stepdad. She went to elementary school with a couple of the Anoa'i kids and she ended up spending more of her childhood at their house than her mother's. She used to change little Leati Joe's diapers and babysit the Fatu twins. Through them she got to know the James family and Michael Hayes, who lived in Pensacola back then. She got to go backstage and stuff when NWA or (rarely) WWF came to town. She's known Mark since he was Mean Mark Callous jobbing to Rick Steiner at NWA house shows in the late 80's. She also got to know the OMEGA crew through dating one of their buddies for over 5 years. So don't be talking shit about my wife when she doesn't deserve it. She's in a pissy mood right now and I have enough to deal with on my plate. Real petty shit, attacking a forum poster's wife. Cant believe I risked my life to defend freedom for people like you.


*How in the hell is he attacking your wife? Stop overreacting.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> No shit, Sherlock.


Yeah that was a no shitter, but my point still stands. Given the right subject matter of the conversation there's nothing wrong with referring to the name of an actor behind the wrestler.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dude, I couldn't careless about your love life. I don't need a backstory on how you met your wife, how she grew up or what you do for a living.

This is the internet, so if you have to prove what your home life is about, it's a sign you take things too serious.

Either that or you're completely fabricating shit and reaching, since what your "wife" did in the 80s and 90s doesn't have a damn thing to do with how me and you converse about wrestling.


You want to continue this pity party "soulja boy", MEET ME IN RANTS!!! Otherwise, stay on topic.




I know 1 thing, the true low point of the show was that Sheamus/Barrett exchange. Totally pointless and has made me realize that WWE doesn't have much faith in Sheamus anymore.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That's impressive that your wife has experienced all of that, but I think this conversation should migrate more to something related to tonight's raw. I'm guilty of taking it off topic as well.



> I know 1 thing, the true low point of the show was that Sheamus/Barrett exchange. Totally pointless and has made me realize that WWE doesn't have much faith in Sheamus anymore.


Yeah that segment left me wondering why I didn't just park my ass right back in front of the computer and listen for something else to happen.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> It's obvious to anyone with a brain as to why Dwayne returned. He came back because he saw people like John Cena and CM Punk were getting ready to surpass him, so he returned and beat them both and in turn, bury them.


Both those guys combined still dont come anywhere near Rocky. 



GOON The Legend said:


> He hasn't lost a match since he's been back. He came back to stroke his ego by going over every star in the company. Get your head out of the sand and realize the facts that are in front of you.


Look how horrendous he was booked in his prime, clearly he doesnt care how hes booked. Hes always just went with the flow, its WWE that books him strong. If he lost to Cena his first match then his value would tank in a rematch and feuds with other people, it was a brilliant business move. 



Deandre Cole said:


> Quit with the bullshit excuses. Did Rock tell you personally he was told to water down on the mic?


Not only was it painfully obvious but it was leaked by many sources that WWE officials even admitted they were doing all they can to give Cena the edge to try to get a split crowd at Mania. 



Deandre Cole said:


> And I'm bootlegging Snitch. Now who has the last laugh?


He got paid upfront so it doesnt even matter how well the movie does. It did really good opening weekend and opened at number two. :ex:



THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So you're more interested in seeing your hero earn more money just so you can brag about how great he is, rather than see him perform in great matches, which is the entire point of watching in the first place?


Im just try to explain to people why hes always the focal point cuz its great business. I enjoy Rocky overall presence which is larger than life even if his matches arent that great anymore.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Actually, I feel like tonight showed you why so many people hate John Cena.

The man is more than capable of putting on 5 star matches and being a stellar entertainer, and much better wrestler than he comes of as, when he puts effort into it and gives 100%.

I think so many people hate him because how can you have a match like this, and then have a shitfest comeback, 5 moves of doom match in the middle of the year? Answer is because you're not always giving 100%.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Hey, Miz got fuck all for a reaction, so did every other babyface. :lol


----------



## Charo (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I may be late on this one (I avoid the boards until after Raw airs, PST time!), but Sheamus:









Wish they would show this on Raw


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Seriously, Rock wasn't on RAW tonight so I don't see why a certain poster has to spam up the thread and quote dozens of people, only to prove something we already know and that is he's the biggest Rock mark in the world.



And it's fucking crazy how over Randy Orton still is. I feel he got the best babyface pop of the night. And Daniel Bryan needs to turn heel or something. This comedy shit is getting old. Turn him into a lunatic and after WM, book him against Del Rio.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

When do you guys think Taker will return? If he does face Punk this Mania is going to be the most boring in history when it has the potential to be one of the best. Fuck WWE


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Deandre Cole said:


> Seriously, Rock wasn't on RAW tonight so I don't see why a certain poster has to spam up the thread and quote dozens of people, only to prove something we already know and that is he's the biggest Rock mark in the world.


He always weeds through previous pages just so he can react to anything about the Rock. That's just the kind of rocky mark he is. 
ositivity




> And it's fucking crazy how over Randy Orton still is. I feel he got the best babyface pop of the night. And Daniel Bryan needs to turn heel or something. This comedy shit is getting old. Turn him into a lunatic and after WM, book him against Del Rio.


I'm down for a lunatic role for DBry. You'd think that going through what Dr. Shelby put him and Kane through would have already done the trick. I don't get anything from watching Orton anymore. It's always punch, punch, maybe a flip here and there, scoop up slam, do that stupid ring pounding thing, and maybe an RKO outta nowhere. A lot of these wrestlers are just formulaic these days.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> When do you guys think Taker will return? If he does face Punk this Mania is going to be the most boring in history when it has the potential to be one of the best. Fuck WWE


He returned in a non-taped show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-...ock-lesnar-wwecom-exclusive-february-26094398

Exclsuive: Hunter Reflects on Brawl with Brock


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Taker2theMoon said:


> He always weeds through previous pages just so he can react to anything about the Rock. That's just the kind of rocky mark he is.


Dat dedication.  



Taker2theMoon said:


> He returned in a non-taped show.


I mean on Raw.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Dat dedication.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean on Raw.


It was a non-taped Raw.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



mblonde09 said:


> What with Dwayne being past it and Cena not being good enough to carry him, this so-called "main-event" is going to stink worse than last year's. I hope the crowd shits all over it - it's nothing more than Vince, and eveybody who wants to see this match, deserves. Fancy excluding your best talent from the biggest match at WM, all for the sake of a few extra buyrates.


I know right, shame Randy Orton isn't main eventing.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Orton shouldn't be main eventing, this year anyway.


I just can't see WWE investing too much in him, since 1 failed test can result in at least a 1 year suspension.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

My satellite fucked me during the rain, what happened? Did Taker come back? Did Rock not show up again? Who's facing the champ? Is Swagger still around?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

No Taker

No Rock

Cena is facing Rock

Swagger is still there



Also, HHH returned and fucked up Brock Lesnar to start off the show. Try to watch the start of RAW and the main event. Everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Good on Taker, glad I didn't miss his comeback. Next week I suppose. So I guess Rock/Cena, HHH/Brock and Punk/Taker as most predicted. Not the worst I guess.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I'm curious as to how they build to Punk/Taker. Because I can't think of a possibility that would lead to that match but then again, my job is to watch, not book.


But during Punk/Cena, I was waiting for some type of screwjob that resulted in both men going to Wrestlemania. And if Cena doesn't win, these past 2 months will mean even less than they already did.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Pathetic raw. Even hhh return didn't do enough to get me excited at least a little, only cena/punk match was awesome till cena buried punk.


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

''Im a fun smiling arse kickin Irishman now sit back and watch the same movie trailer we forced you to sit through last week''


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The main event of this week's Raw was amazing. Can't say enough good things about it and kudos to Cena. He held up on his end and Punk was his usual awesome self. 

However, the problem I talked about last week is still going now. The direction for Wrestlemania is very murky as so of their bigger names don't have any kind of direction or obvious plan. Is The Shield just going to be in another six man tag against guys they've already faced? That would be kind of unimaginative. What is Chris Jericho doing at Mania? What is Ziggler doing at Mania (besides cashing in, which we all know is coming). Is Sheamus having a match with Barrett at Mania? I hope not because this feud is stupid and only makes Sheamus look like a prick. Mark Henry? Don't know. Big Show? Don't know. Ryback, that dude that they gave a win over Ziggler and have been pushing hard for months? Not a clue what he's doing at Mania. How about Jericho? They brought him back and don't seem to have a whole lot for him. Cesaro? Miz? Cody? Sandow? Truth? Kofi? Don't know, all around. They are going to have to throw something together in 5 weeks and I don't like that. I guess we know Punk is facing Taker because at this point, fuck, what else is there for him to do? 

The only matches we know for sure are: 

- Rock Vs. Cena II, which nobody seems to want. 
- HHH Vs. Brock II, which I know I don't want. 
- Del Rio Vs. Swagger, which is going to be hilarious live because the smarky dudes in the crowd are going to let Swagger have it. Otherwise I don't care because A) We all know Del Rio is going to win because of the DUI and B) I didn't care anyway. And lets be honest, they didn't have this planned six months ago. This reeks of something that was thrown together within a week or two. 
- Bryan Vs. Kane, which is OK. 

They didn't seem to have much mapped out and that is concerning. Aside from Kane/Bryan the only matches that seemed planned in advance were the two matches involving part timers. OK. How hard is it to do that?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Blindfolded Bryan and one arm behind the back Kane, was just so meaningful!

The Wrestlemania build was off the charts for those two. Wow, what an impactful and memorable moment.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



> I'm curious as to how they build to Punk/Taker.


Sometime when Punk is in the ring have it go dark, Undertaker appears, says "You, me, wrestlemania", goes dark again, Taker dissapears. The Undertaker doesn't require anything else, because he's the Undertaker. He builds the match just by being the Undertaker. The Undertaker can do more just by standing there staring at you than most people can do giving the best promo of their lives.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So Brock was legit busted and took 12 staples, then told everyone he was fine. Plus I missed a Punk Piledriver. Dammit!


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Opening was pretty badass. Loved it.

The Cena vs Punk match was great.

All in between... I don't really remember, soooooo....


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



GOON The Legend said:


> It's obvious to anyone with a brain as to why Dwayne returned. * He came back because he saw people like John Cena and CM Punk were getting ready to surpass him*, so he returned and beat them both and in turn, bury them.
> 
> He hasn't lost a match since he's been back. He came back to stroke his ego by going over every star in the company. Get your head out of the sand and realize the facts that are in front of you.


Surpass him in what?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

great RAW to be honest...nearly watched two hours so didnt skip that much. 

Punk promo was pure gold and I thought lights will go out while he was talking.
HHH/Brock was great (although we all expected it to be like that), Brock busted open =) hope they will have a stip in their match.
ADR/ZebSwagger good promo, and tbo I´m happy that they keep the match.
Ziggler lost to Ryback, but match was good actually, Ryback have to win and Ziggler is the best man to sell this match.
THN tag match was pretty funny, think they wont break up before mania.
Cena/Punk was brilliant, this was clearly a PPV worthy match and until now MOTY what I have seen in WWE so far. No stip, nothing, just a plain awesome match!! Great stuff.

Only thing missing was Taker, but I think there is enough time to build it (as other wrote he can come out and just ask for the match, boom, everyone will be excited)

Hope the E can keep this level, I was very entertained!!


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

RAW *"LIKES"*
-Strong opening segment. I knew Heyman and Vince weren't going to fight. It was kinda sad to see Vince take some shots with his injured state though. But yeah, its so weird to see Triple H with short hair. Kinda hard to recognize him with that look. Lol..And crazy Brock Lesnar for bleeding again. 

-Glad Mark Henry destroyed Great Khali.

-I thought the Miz TV segment was good too. Strong mic work from Zeb Coulter and Del Rio. ADR sounds much more better on the mic as a face as well. I like Swagger not talking much either. Keep him that way. Thought his match with Miz was decent too. He needed the win to continue to look strong.

-I like Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins the most in terms of mic skills out of the group.

-Decent match between Randy Orton and Antonio Cesaro. Man is Orton still over.

-Match of the night goes to the awesome Cena/Punk match. I always enjoy their matches. Loved the use of moves that we don't see often anymore from the frankensteiner and piledriver. Loved Cena's hurricana too even though it was a botched. Oh well. Cena wins and it's on to his rematch against The Rock. Haters gonna hate.
*
"DISLIKES"*
-Dolph Ziggler having to job to Ryback. He sure takes a lot of losses even though he has outside interference.

-Is Sheamus feuding with both Wade Barrett and The Shield? Odd.

-Team Hell No burying the PTP. This is not the way to build credible opponents.

-Hate those Tout videos. 

-No Divas match for how many weeks straight now? I lost count.

Overall, very enjoyable show. Cena/Punk is match of the year candidate and better than their Summerslam 2011 match but below MitB 2011 match.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Dammit, Punk and Cena got ma hopes up for a Taker appereance with all the talk about immortality but nope...dem trolls.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Actually was a pretty good RAW. They kept the bullshit to a minimum, and no real dragging promos. Cesaro and Ziggler both jobbing was bullshit though. Are the writers really that moronic? Ziggler is about to be the World Champ, yet he gets fed to Ryback. Cesaro has been on a great streak, always looking strong in his matches and suddenly he jobs to Orton? The fuck? I also hated how they mentioned Taker's appearance via fucking Tout.

HHH/Lesnar II, Rock/Cena II, Sheamus/Barrett, ADR/Swagger all basically confirmed. Ziggler/Jericho maybe? Why are they not building up more matches for fuck sakes? I suppose we're getting Punk/Taker. They might as well do a MITB match considering all the men they have nothing for.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Can't believe I fell asleep right before Punk/Cena :kobe2

What a great match though :mark: That piledriver by Punk even had Cole and King freaking out. I love how they keep adding more and more reversals into their matches to show that because they have wrestled each other so many times that they know each other's moves inside out right now.

I was watching it on a 21min video on Youtube and as it got nearer and nearer to the end, I was like "where the fuck is Taker? Not enough time now surely?" :taker I had mixed feelings about the finish. 
Cena was always gonna beat Punk clean one day, but I didn't think it would be last night because Punk has now lost his last three major matches and that will be four after he presumably loses to Taker at Mania unk3

LOL at Cena's Hurricanrana. LOL at Cole calling the Crossface as the STF.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The B/W in the starting segment. fpalm


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The opening segment and the closing segment were all that I really enjoyed. Punk's promo was OK and The Shield delivered with the 2 minutes they were given. Henry did what he could. 

Everything else can crawl in a hole and die. Raw was such a drag to watch live last night. It absolutely brings out the worst wrestling fan in me. I can't stand watching so much dreck. Perhaps the most annoying thing is that I'm a fan of at least 1 superstar from almost every segment.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Raw opened really well, no one expected HHH/Lesnar to go at it from the very start. And it was a true fight. Lesnar bleeding like a pig really added to it.

Cena/Punk was obviously great and TV MOTY so far.

Shield were solid with the small time they god. All three guys delivered a good promo.

Apart from those 3 segments though, the rest of the show seemed rushed together and basically pointless.

Also, what are they doing with Mark Henry? I'm happy he's not facing Khali at Mania but who is he going to face?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I really enjoyed RAW. The Lesnar/HHH brawl looked brutal and the rare appearance of blood definitely made it even more special, even if it wasn't planned. The middle part of the show was a lot of filler matches, but kept me interested regardless, maybe I was just in a mood to put up with WWE's asinine booking. Every time Zeb Colter talks I'm captivated, he has proved so detrimental to making Jack Swagger relevant, if it wasn't for him I wouldn't be remotely interested in the Del Rio/Swagger feud heading into Wrestlemania. The shield were great, as ever, nothing new to be said here.

Lastly, that Cena/Punk match was fucking fantastic, it's one of the first times I've legitimately been on the edge of my seat for a television match. I thought that it was great that they used moves not usually in their arsenal, the Punk piledriver was obviously hinting at a Punk/Undertaker Wrestlemania match and I enjoyed Cena's sitout powerbomb too. Seriously why can't Cena be this good on a weekly basis? Definitely TV match of the year thus far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

RAW was absurd, but at the same time, I really enjoyed it. Too many movie commercials, but they balanced it out with enough interesting segments and fun matches.

I am confused with the Zeb/Swagger vs del Rio segment in the show. While it was perfect and spot on, what do they do next? Theres 4-5 more RAWs to go before Wrestlemania, and they put that promo out like a pre-PPV promo. On the Swagger front though, I think another couple of week of matches, promos, and he'll be in a tremendous place. Hopefully the suspensions don't come along to derail it.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk is in trouble for doing the piledriver last night.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Pretty sure if Punk didn't have clearance to do the piledriver, it will just be a fine and he'll pay it and move on. No big deal.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Great brawl with Brock/HHH, Lesnar getting busted open.........whoa/

But of course HHH had to be the one to come out 'on top', yes i know Brock was smiling as he was retreating just like last year, but i wanted Brock to be the one standing tall, despite the blood etc...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

For Raw, opening segment was great, though HHH kicking the crap out of Lesnar takes a lot away from Lesnar before their match... again. Though in the build-up to Summerslam it wasn't this bad, but HHH absolutely dominated that brawl. The brawl itself was good and the blood definitely added to it, but it wasn't amazing or anything that gets me excited for Lesnar/HHH II at Mania. I'm still dreading that match after their disappointing SS match.

Punk promo was very good, although if they weren't having Taker appear last night, it didn't need to happen until next week. It was pointless, although Punk made the most out of it.

Sheamus stuff was abysmal for the most part, though I did find when he made fun of the still-shot of Barrett a little funny. Barrett came out and completely out-shined Sheamus even after Sheamus got to verbally bury Barrett. Barrett's promo itself though wasn't anything good either and definitely under his standards, but Sheamus was just abysmal as usual. 

Shield segment was decent. Orton RKOing Rollins was cool.

Cena/Punk was an awesome TV match.

Oh, and Zeb was awesome again.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Okay, a sleepy UK fan who stayed up til 4am to watch it live is going to review what he saw:

*The Good*

1) Punk vs Cena was another classic. Punk really does bring out the best in Cena, making him put a little thought into the structure of his matches rather than the usual "get beat up, comeback, AA win" routine was refreshing to watch.

2) Triple H & Brock Lesnar. This place was full of people moaning about the eventual Lesnar/HHH rematch, and we all knew the Heyman/Vince "fight" was to set the wheels in motion for the Lesnar/HHH feud. Nobody expected them to open the show, and the brawl felt genuine. I don't think it was just the blood, but it certainly helped! I like Triple H in his twice-yearly role, he always seems refreshed and is still one of the most over guys available to WWE. Lesnar smiling at the blood added to what they're building him up as - a nutcase monster.

3) MizTV. Whatever your views on Swagger's arrest, it seems WWE are sticking with the program with Zeb and last night took it to the next level. Colter made points that a lot of people (rightly or wrongly) will agree with, but Del Rio came back with valid responses that will help him get over as a sympathetic babyface. The Miz seemed awkward, but we'll get to that shortly.

4) Mark Henry squashes Khali again. For a minute there we were worried that Henry and Khali were heading to Mania for a match. That heavens for this squash match, someone please write Henry a compelling and worthy storyline.

5) Undertaker doesn't return. The decision to show Undertaker's house show return but not have his comeback here was a good one IMO. You already had Lesnar and HHH coming back, having Taker also return dilutes things. Showing the house show vid allows casual viewers who aren't following every day to get excited for the eventual return, which I suspect will be next week.

*The Bad*

1) The Miz. I'm sorry, the babyface thing just isn't for me. He seems forced, the audience isn't laughing along with him when he's trying to be funny and he loses even more than when he was jobbing as a heel.

2) Sheamus and Wade Barrett. I like the idea of a Sheamus vs Barrett feud (see my BTB), but feuding over Barrett's appearance in a movie is just... whatever. Whatever happened to Bo Dallas anyway?

3) The Shield. I liked the promo, I liked Rollins refering to Cena/Ryback/Sheamus as Superheros. What I don't like is that they are seemingly set for ANOTHER six man tag against ANOTHER trio of "supermen". If they're going over Orton, Sheamus and Ryback at WrestleMania then fine, but I'm not so sure that's where this is all heading. I hope I'm wrong, in The Shield you have the potential to do great things.

4) Filler. I am bored of Orton vs Cesaro, I am bored of the same replay 4 times a show, I am bored of matches without entrances. They could be doing so much with three hours and they're just not doing it.

Overall I enjoyed the show, solid 8/10 for me. Just a few things that irritated me, but mayve it's the lack of sleep...


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I missed Raw live last night but when I got up this morning I watched the recording of it. Damn Lesnar got opened up in the opening segment. I liked how Vince still came out wearing a full suit while Heyman came out in slight wrestling gear..lol


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Holy shit, another awesome Punk/Cena match.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Anyone have a link to a video to the Brock/HHH segment please?

A UK version if possible as i saw one video on YT but the part where Brock gets busted open was all black and white lol.


----------



## ZeDude (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awesome raw with the MOTY so far. Shame Cena won but what a match!! respect to both guys


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So where was Taker?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Apart from Brock/Trips brawl DAT BLOOD and the main event, what the hell else happened on RAW last night? Ziggler and Ryback had a pretty decent match as well. Shield stuff was entertaining as well. But damn the commercial breaks were annoying last night. It seems like at least once a month there's a RAW where we are made to suffer with commercials. And if it wasn't commercials, it was commercials on RAW as well! We came back from a commercial break to have WWE plug 3 movies and SONIC. What the hell? Isn't that what the commercials are for?


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



sharkboy22 said:


> Apart from Brock/Trips brawl DAT BLOOD and the main event, what the hell else happened on RAW last night? Ziggler and Ryback had a pretty decent match as well. Shield stuff was entertaining as well. But damn the commercial breaks were annoying last night. It seems like at least once a month there's a RAW where we are made to suffer with commercials. And if it wasn't commercials, it was commercials on RAW as well! We came back from a commercial break to have WWE plug 3 movies and SONIC. What the hell? Isn't that what the commercials are for?


I agree here, there was a horrendous amount of ad breaks last night. Then we had Cole and King eating that Sonic shit at the announcers table, and the Sheamus/Barrett segment basically being a huge promo for Dead Man Down. Just so frustrating.

I also agree about the Ryback/Ziggler match being solid. I was expecting a Ziggler burial with the way he's been booked recently, but he looked ok and it was a fun enough match.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I fucking snapped when Punk did the piledriver. The ME was by far the best part of the show, very good performance by the 2. Dean and Rollins were great in that promo yesterday. Dean was a little more tame on the mic and not overboard an he was real slick in the beginning of it, which was cool. Rollins seemed pretty damn comfortable, and Reigns was just a beast, as usual. And the Swagger/Zeb/Rio segment was pretty damn intense, has me even more hyped to see the match on April, hopefully it still happens. Ankle Lock vs Cross Armbar should be a great match.

#LOLnoTaker


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The 9 count is one of the funniest things I've seen in wrestling in awhile. Clean out that earwax, John!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I just wish Brock would have been the one standing 'victorious' in the fucking ring for a change, not HHH.

Have HIM destroy Hunter, then just stand over his body, still bleeding himself of course, and just do a muscle pose or something, like 'dont fuck with me' kind of thing.

Just hated a bit how HHH dominated most of the brawl and had to be the one, again, to appear superior.

Just hope the match at WM is a no holds barred, or at least different to the SS match, but i can fully imagine HHH winning this time....


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The main event was brilliant. Best Raw match in years. The piledriver was epic.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Ah screw it, i don't care anymore. I'm going to say it and say it proud. So far on the mic Rollins>Ambrose. 

It's funny, considering a few years ago a Tyler Black promo make my ears bleed. I always knew he had potential to work the mic, just never really got the chance to develop the skills properly. I don't know what's going on with Ambrose. I mean he's good but Rollins has him beat imo.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Match of the Year right there, until something better comes along. Cena and Punk worked their asses off. Their best match since MITB 2011, in my book.

I'm disappointed things aren't heading in the direction of a triple threat match or Taker/Lesnar, but I learned a long time ago to quit bitching about things out of my control when it comes to WWE. It's not our job to worry about creative.

It's not even Rock/Cena 2 that I'm disappointed about. You can't fault WWE for going back to the well in a match that made SERIOUS money last year. I'm more against HHH/Lesnar 2 because I don't think Brock should do ANY rematches with his limited schedule, and Summerslam match was only half-decent. If they're REALLY allowed to take things down a nasty path and get really hardcore, then it'll be an improvement.

I really thought we'd see Taker return, especially with Raw in Dallas, but with Punk in the main event against Cena, the focus for this Raw needed to stay on the WWE Title scene.

Overall, I'm getting more and more optimistic about Mania the more I think about it. I still don't like this mentality WWE has of "It made money before, let's just do it again", but at least we get Punk/Taker and I'm interested in where the story goes with that.

Bring on Mania.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



sharkboy22 said:


> Ah screw it, i don't care anymore. I'm going to say it and say it proud. So far on the mic Rollins>Ambrose.
> 
> It's funny, considering a few years ago a Tyler Black promo make my ears bleed. I always knew he had potential to work the mic, just never really got the chance to develop the skills properly. I don't know what's going on with Ambrose. I mean he's good but Rollins has him beat imo.


I strongly disagree. Rollins is better than Reigns but still doesn't sound nearly as convincing as Ambrose.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

*Thought Raw was actually pretty good. Or at least the parts that interested me I enjoyed. What I watched was good. Thought the open was very good. Heyman/Vince fight was gold. Heyman's the best. Why wasn't he out with Punk later in the show? Lesnar/HHH brawl was much better than last time. I was thinking to myself how bossy Lesnar's ring post bump looked and then I saw the blood on the floor and was like oh fucking shit. Blood all over Lesnar made the brawl a million times better. Wish Lesnar wouldn't have to give so much up all the time but it's WWE and I just have to accept that. It really pisses me off when BROCK LESNAR has to do the cowardly heel shtick losing scared when Hunter comes out. Fair enough if Hunter goes over in a brawl but fuck Lesnar showing fear. Especially of a guy who's he took out twice last year. Cole yelling "IS IT HIM" pissed me off after like the second time. I might like the match if they have a 10-15 minute brawl with hardcore spots. If they go for a repeat of Summerslam then fuck that. Strong open.

Ziggler looked like the second biggest geek ever on the roster last night. First prize goes to that fantastic burial of PTP.. Titus still rules though. Him, Langston and AJ came off at 3MB level of useless heels. He really is past the point of having any credibility left now which sucks so bad because his title run is gonna fall flat and they'll blame it on him. Crowd don't give a shit about Ryback bar his catchphrase. 

Punk promo felt like the definition of filler. Built some heat for the main event but it was the sort of rambling heel promo that you have someone cut when a babyface is interrupting them. Only nobody interrupted and he just went to the back when he was done. 

Even Henry isn't making me watch a Khali match. Please say he can move on now. 

Dutch is the greatest. Still. His promo here fucking ruled. So much so that I was on his side of the argument somehow. Del Rio's rebuttal was the worst. Swagger is so pointless to this feud. Is Miz always this dislikeable as a babyface. I've heard plenty of people say it but I always avoid Miz in any capacity. He was such a dick here. Dutch is carrying the story but it's awesome and I'm enjoying it, if nothing else because it's a breath of fresh air from generic WWE feuds. You have title, I want title, let's work tags and commentate on each others singles matches. I guess Swagger is just a very lucky boy if makes it through the tapings tonight.

Cesaro loses. Oh joy. Gotta give Orton a strong win though. Just send a local jobber out if you want to give Orton a win on TV, not your fucking US Champ who needs strong booking more than just about anyone right now.

Maddox was gold in that backstage skit. Gold. Did Kane's arm come undone behind his back or does that classify as one arm tied behind his back these days? Looked more a posh stance. Bryan is great at everything he does but god I wish he'd get away from the comedy shtick now.

Still got no idea where The Shield are going at Mania. I guess that's good in an intriguing way if nothing else. Ambrose was great on the mic. Reigns even sounds good on the mic too. That, size and his background. He's gonna go far. All 3 should actually unless Rollins doesn't get over. Rollins' promo was pretty bad. He did say "send us your best" though which is promising for them having a big 6 man at Mania and not a throwaway Tag Title match. Tag Title and Bryan Danielson are throwaway matches right now. Oh lord. I don't get the Sheamus/Barrett direction along with this. Seems like Sheamus is kinda bullying poor Wade too. Orton's back in The Shield angle again then? Guessing they pulled Ryback out to face Show or Henry and Jericho will be the 3rd man. Not sure why they didn't do an injury angle while Jericho is off TV. Too many heels on the roster. 2 of Ziggler/Henry/Show looked likely to get lost in the shuffle for Mania. That sucks. Rollins looked kinda stupid for staying back on his own.

Miz loses again but they have to do cop out finishes so he doesn't lose clean to Cesaro. Grrrr.

Main event was really great I thought. Was pretty average until they started trading submission finishes and from that point on it was really awesome. Watching unspoiled helped. Really dug them throwing new stuff out to play off their long history and the high stakes. Cena's sit down powerbomb looked great. Punk's piledriver looked alright but it was a bossy spot to pull out. Better than flopping a moonsault out. Cena's hurracanranas and monkey flips always look abysmal but I dug the idea behind him pulling it out after all else failed to set the finish up. First AA kickout was great. On PPV with these two it's a given but I at least had some doubt with it being TV. GTS kickout was a given after though. Loved the teased count out finish too. Extremely believable and I thought for sure the lights were going out at 9. I guess next week Punk moans again and Taker comes out. This finishing stretch smoked NOC last year though because they want more for a frantic pace with reversals galore rather than 2.9's galore and long downtimes between spots. Crowd was super hot for it too which only made it better. ****, maybe even ****1/4. Might just edge ADR/Show out as TV MOTY but they're so different it's hard to compare. Been a super year for TV matches already. Them 2 and The Shield 6 man were all **** or higher for me. Plus the British Ambition Tags and Team Hell No vs Luchadores tag all being really good. Super stuff.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR51yd5i2oo&feature=player_embedded

backstage fallout: Heyman & R-Truth


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



zep81 said:


> Anyone have a link to a video to the Brock/HHH segment please?
> 
> A UK version if possible as i saw one video on YT but the part where Brock gets busted open was all black and white lol.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXTQRWEje4w


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Show started well and then got worse and worse until it was pretty much unbearable. Ziggler jobbing out again, 54 ad breaks and 19 movie trailers and the awful Del Rio promo all made me want to self harm. The Punk vs Cena match was good, but Cena's attempt at new moves were just hilarious, the man is fucking awful.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Jerry Lawler..Was going to make a thread about it but I think we've had enough.He said something like how he wonders who the Rock wants to face at Wrestlemania during the ME....I mean The Rock said it last week you effin' geek and you were right there,are you on crack?


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I just watched the Punk vs Cena match and oh my god, it was amazing. It's moments like that that make all the torture that I usually have to sit through watching RAW (not watching live last night was an exception, was really tired and couldn't sit up till 4 to see it) 

Not a huge Punk fan and I'm a huge Cena fan but oh my fucking god, have to give it to both of them for this one, amazing.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I am really starting to enjoy some things about the WWE right now. Has Heyman been writing for the whole show because it really seems to be picking up steam.

The Shield is just awesome flat out. Rollins on the mic was incredible and we all know what Ambrose can do. He is as believable of a psycho as I've seen in a long time. I marked out after Orton's RKO. Mainly after his pose in the crowd while the fans were chanting his name. Orton gives me that old school feeling. 

Lesnar HHH brawl was fucking great mainly because of Lesnar getting busted open. Was that for real??? Had to be he was bleeding everywhere. Combine that with a freaking pile drive on John Cena and this show really took it back to the old school. I respect Cena for going through with it. Also loved how Punk went for the Macho Man elbow I just wish it would have landed. 

Ziggler needs a push right now. Ryback is just flat out lame. R-Truth vs Sandow is shaping up to be a nice little rivalry. Sandow reminds me of Ric the Model Martel. 

A Swagger vs Del Rio feud would be pretty damn nice right now as well. Enough of the Big Show.

Jericho vs Ziggler please for Mania. 

Punk vs Cena vs Rock
Lesnar vs HHH
Ziggler vs Jericho
Orton Shamus and Ryback vs the Shield
Del Rio vs Swagger
Rtruth vs Sandow


Not looking too bad for Wrestlemania especially if Taker comes back to face Punk.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Punk is in trouble for doing the piledriver last night.


Damn, now he's not getting the win over Taker.unk3


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was one great Raw. Props to the crowd for sounding alive.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

DA GAME RETURNS 

Brawl was awesome. It was predictable and I think everybody saw it a mile away but they still managed to suck me in. If their rematch is going to be anything like that then sign me up. Also, DAT BLOOD. YES! Brock laughing at the top of the ramp with half his face covered in blood was GOAT. Stick a gimmick on this thing and let the two of them go out there and murder each other. Done deal. I also lol'd at Heyman and Vince going at it too. 

Real Americans vs. Mexicools was another great segment. Del Rio really shined here. Some of his better promo work if you ask me. Zeb/Swagger are looking like bastards while ADR/Ricardo are looking sympathetic which is exactly what should be happening. I'm actually looking forward to this match. 

Seamus promo was :lmao. I was expecting it to bomb until he started going off on Barrett. That was awesome and I wouldn't mind a match between them at all although I'd prefer Seamus be involved with the SHIELD again.

Speaking of the SHIELD, their promo was once again of the highest standard. These guys just fucking have IT and in spades too. Can't wait to see their Mania program take full shape. SHIELD vs. Orton/Seamus/? works absolutely fine for me. 

Punk/Cena was a great main event. Crowd were red hot. Match was what we've all come to expect from these two. Loved the new moves busted out as well. Cena going over was expected but so cleanly? Surprising. No Taker is also surprising. If Punk is indeed headed for a Streak feud he looks like a complete joke at the minute which is precisely the reason why I don't want this match. Whatever. I just look forward to having Taker back if he ever decides to show. Maybe they'll get me interested in the match down the line. 

Great Raw. It _finally _feels like we're on the RTWM. WWE sure as hell left it late this year but God forgive me, I'm feeling strangely optimistic about Rock/Cena and now that I know Trips/Brock is happening, I've accepted it and I'm fine with it too. Really looking forward to next week now to see what goes down.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Pretty average Raw execept for the opening and the main event. 

Lesnar and Triple H really sold the match, more than they ever did with SummerSlam in my opinion. The camera tried not to focus on the blood but it was impossible.

The Cena vs Punk match was their best work yet, only losing to MITB in terms of crowd. They were at their top game and gave us a new spin in a match we have saw a lot in the past year. 

Only problem I have with Cena vs Punk is that I wish it was at Wrestlemania for the WWE title. Imagine this match with a crazy metlife stadium. It would be unbelievable. Shame WWE only trusts part-timers to main-event 'Mania this days. I can't see Rock vs Cena be half as good as this match.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Starbuck said:


> I'm feeling strangely optimistic about Rock/Cena












Snap out of it.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



KO Bossy said:


> Snap out of it.


Instead...


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Let me live in denial please. Once the program actually starts and they start singing/rapping to each other again I'll come back to my senses.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



-Extra- said:


> Instead...


First thing I thought of when I saw this gif:






Addicting song.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Now fucking a wait a second..Cena gets hit the GTS flush and kicks out. Ok. Punk immediately goes for another and he INSTANTLY reverses into that wack STF? WTF. He's Bill Goldberg to the Nth power? HAHAHAHA. Taking a flush finisher=NO RECOVERY time. Fucking horrible. That 9 count thing was disgusting too. He had energy to get in the ring and then he drops immediately. This isn't no 5 Star match. It's a farce...another John Cena farce.

PLEASE let Bryan and Cesaro wrestle a long match on television again....people are getting excited because they saw a long match and cut out all the fucking logic. LOL.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Awful raw. I felt like I had watched it before it even begun. Everything is so painfully predictable, not a single surprise . This wrestlemania is shaping to be an awful one and...I am crying for the money that I will spend to watch it live .


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Aside from Cena winning the match and the PTP vs. THN tag match, a very good and entertaining Raw.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



AthenaMark said:


> Now fucking a wait a second..Cena gets hit the GTS flush and kicks out. Ok. Punk immediately goes for another and he INSTANTLY reverses into that wack STF? WTF. He's Bill Goldberg to the Nth power? HAHAHAHA. Taking a flush finisher=NO RECOVERY time. Fucking horrible. That 9 count thing was disgusting too. He had energy to get in the ring and then he drops immediately. This isn't no 5 Star match. It's a farce...another John Cena farce.
> 
> PLEASE let Bryan and Cesaro wrestle a long match on television again....people are getting excited because they saw a long match and cut out all the fucking logic. LOL.


Thank you. I'm glad someone else sees this match for the load of crap it was.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ko bossy you are never happy. It was a great match minus a few bad points when it came to selling from cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Mclovin it said:


> Ko bossy you are never happy.


A lot of people on here are never happy. :hayley2


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Fantastic main event and great opening segment too. Best TV match in ages.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Mclovin it said:


> Ko bossy you are never happy. It was a great match minus a few bad points when it came to selling from cena.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Why does everyone say I'm never happy when I happen to point out things that are legitimately wrong? Why don't people point out when I praise things? I've said numerous times today and last night that I loved the Brock/Hunter confrontation (minus Michael Cole's lame "OH MY"), I think Zeb is one of the best things in the company right now and I'm in the minority who are enjoying this push Swagger is getting. Love Cesaro, I thought his line a few weeks back where he said the 4 Horsemen fingers meant Flair's 4 ex wives was brilliant. I love Ziggler but I'm frustrated how he's constantly made to look like a loser. I love Sandow and Cody (again, frustrated that they're not being used better). And I think Punk is great. I don't just randomly hate. Unlike others on this site, I don't just open my mouth and talk-I have reasons for it.

In my heart of hearts, I really did not like the match. However, that somehow means I'm never happy. How dare I complain when the Fed wastes my time by giving me something sub par? I should just shut up and like it!


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Oh Bossy you're adorable. Don't worry I know you praise things. :kobe8


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Starbuck said:


> Let me live in denial please. Once the program actually starts and they start singing/rapping to each other again I'll come back to my senses.


You're not alone.

I've had some time to accept that this match is happening & decided to go into the feud with a positive mindset hoping it'll be better than last years.

But like you said the minute they start singing/rapping I'm out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Starbuck said:


> There's no way HHH/Brock II is happening


What was that again a bit ago? :HHH2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

It was as obvious as Rock/Cena II was on its ugly way...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Was a good RAW IMO. Wondering if they are setting up a RAW Match or 'Mania with the Sheamus/Orton battling Shield segment. If it's for a match next week, I could see them having Orton turn on Sheamus to set up a match between the two of them at 'Mania, if it was for 'Mania - I see Orton turning heel their...


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Starbuck said:


> Let me live in denial please. Once the program actually starts and they start singing/rapping to each other again I'll come back to my senses.


"John Cena, John Cena...let the Rock tell you about crackheads..."

"Ain't no one care about you, Dwayne, your whole shtick is whack. You better chill out in your spare time on all of that..."

*Holds mic up*

Audience-"CRACK"

I foresee there being quite a bit of crack in this feud.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Ziggler looked really good against Ryback last night, what the hell is wrong with some of you? OK, he didn't win but what the hell, he looked legit against Ryback.

And I know he's supposed to be in a better position but damn, D-Bryan knows how to work that comedy gimmick. Guy was freaking hilariously, tripping on the rope with the blindfold. For a guy who hates the position he's in, he sure does put a lot of effort into the character.

Again, my only complaints from last night were the insufferable commercial breaks both off and on the program. Oh that and Orton vs Cesaro 843854745 If Orton's not facing Barrett, he's facing Cesaro. It's like they just rotate Orton vs Barrett and Orton vs Cesaro every other week.

And PLEASE WRESTLING GODS NO! I DO NOT WANT SHEAMUS VS BARRETT AT WRESTLEMANIA! I've seen a dozen times already.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The complaining about Cena's "no selling" is completely wack. I understand that he could've done better with the 9 count thing by slowly crawling into the ring but it's not like it was so "no selling" that he got the adrenaline to save himself from losing in the last second. He continued laying down instead of running the ropes and hitting moves so I don't see the big issue. And lol @ nitpicking about him countering a second GTS into the STF. I've seen that done so many times by others but it's only a problem when Cena does it, right? What, you expect him to take two finishers back to back? And then kick out to give you something new to complain about? fpalm


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Cena makes the worst faces when he connects the STF.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Choke2Death said:


> The complaining about Cena's "no selling" is completely wack. I understand that he could've done better with the 9 count thing by slowly crawling into the ring but it's not like it was so "no selling" that he got the adrenaline to save himself from losing in the last second. He continued laying down instead of running the ropes and hitting moves so I don't see the big issue. And lol @ nitpicking about him countering a second GTS into the STF. I've seen that done so many times by others but it's only a problem when Cena does it, right? What, you expect him to take two finishers back to back? And then kick out to give you something new to complain about? fpalm


Yes taking and kicking out of two GTS's back to back would be ridiculous, but Cena could have struggled off his shoulders instead of transitioning immediately into an STF which should have taken a lot of energy to do, and, in kayfabe, more than he had at that moment.

Having said that, these are just nitpicky things that shouldn't greatly impact how amazing that match was. Their chemistry is brilliant in that ring regardless of Cena's poor selling decisions.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*










:vince2 is not a happy bunny


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The people complaining about Cena's lack of selling are probably the same ones who jizz over this sort of crap:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Maybe people just like someone who sells every once in awhile?

Crazy, huh?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



zep81 said:


> Anyone have a link to a video to the Brock/HHH segment please?
> 
> A UK version if possible as i saw one video on YT but the part where Brock gets busted open was all black and white lol.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Arnold Tricky said:


>


Excellent mate, thankyou. Did find one on Dailymotion but the YT one is better so thanks again


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Choke2Death said:


> The complaining about Cena's "no selling" is completely wack. I understand that he could've done better with the 9 count thing by slowly crawling into the ring but it's not like it was so "no selling" that he got the adrenaline to save himself from losing in the last second. He continued laying down instead of running the ropes and hitting moves so I don't see the big issue. And lol @ nitpicking about him countering a second GTS into the STF. I've seen that done so many times by others but it's only a problem when Cena does it, right? What, you expect him to take two finishers back to back? And then kick out to give you something new to complain about? fpalm


How about they book the match in an intelligent way so that Punk doesn't go for a second GTS immediately, and instead realizes that he needs to soften Cena up more and moves onto other moves? Or hey, how about Cena just counters into a non submission move like a back drop and they do a spot where they're both out and the ref is counting to 10? That way we see Cena actually sell the effects by struggling to get up. Just little things like that. If they're doing it on the fly, then its the performers fault for calling such a stupid spot. And considering Cena does this all the time, I'm placing it on his shoulders.

And that wasn't even the only spot in the match where he no sold something. Kick to the back of the head (which has PINNED guys before), running knee to the face...Cena immediately hits an AA and DIVES onto Punk. Well, Punk's offense did all of...nothing. That's not adrenaline, he did that shit all match.



THANOS said:


> Yes taking and kicking out of two GTS's back to back would be ridiculous, but Cena could have struggled off his shoulders instead of transitioning immediately into an STF which should have taken a lot of energy to do, and, in kayfabe, more than he had at that moment.
> 
> Having said that, these are just nitpicky things that shouldn't greatly impact how amazing that match was. Their chemistry is brilliant in that ring regardless of Cena's poor selling decisions.


It totally ruined the match. Its not nitpicky at all. How can you sit there and take a match at all seriously and be truly invested in it and believe that it not only matters, but suspend your disbelief that this is all scripted, when this douchebag is constantly acting out that the damage he takes doesn't affect him. It takes you OUT of what's going on. It doesn't help you believe in anything, it prevents you from becoming involved in it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



zep81 said:


> Excellent mate, thankyou. Did find one on Dailymotion but the YT one is better so thanks again


blooooood. 


Properly smacked his nut off the post :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey guys, john Cena defeated god :cena2


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

@KO BOSSY, 1) I find you to be a shitty poster. I'm pretty sure you find me that way as well. So the feelings mutual. 

Anyway, you blame booking, Cena and I'm sure you could even find a way to blame The Great Khali, if you had to, for the match last night. You complain about Punk "not softening up Cena" some more before attempting another GTS. And, yeah I agree. I found it stupid to for the GTS and have Cena magically find the strength to lock in the STF. So, yeah you have an argument there. But listen closely to yourself. "Punk should have soften Cena up a bit" "Punk should have soften Cena up a bit" *Punk* should have soften Cena up a bit" What the fuck does booking or Cena have to do with this?

I mean I don't know who called the spot for sure, but come on. Punk, being the worker that he is, should have realized that it was too early for that spot rather than go back to his ROH roots. 

But when I think about it, I rather have it done that way. It's more believable than Punk beating the piss out of Cena for about 3 more minutes and then try to hit the GTS and then have Cena counter into the STF. Actually, never mind, your argument sucks and is invalid.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cycloneon said:


> Hey guys, john Cena defeated god :cena2


Yes yes we know.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cycloneon said:


> Hey guys, john Cena defeated god :cena2


Cena would no sell God.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was a great match between Punk and Cena, even with the laughtastic ending with Cena's terrible hurricanrana or whatever the hell he was attempting to do followed by an AA to pin Punk clean. While I give Cena props for trying new stuff, he's better off adding power moves to his list more than anything. That Batista bomb he did earlier was nice. Also marked at Punk doing the piledriver.

Other than that, the only notable parts were Brock bleeding like hell, the Shield, and Zeb Colter doing great on the mic as usual.


----------



## AntUK (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

my problem is the 3 hours.

I feel they have a pretty good 2 hour show there.

HHH/Brock Brawl
Punk Promo
Ryback squash
ADR/Zeb promo (no miz)
THN/PTP - actual fucking 10 minute match not that abomination we saw.
Shield Promo
Cesaro/Orton - more time
Sheamus crap ( you have to fit it on somewhere...)
Main Event

you have a half decent 2 hour raw, but the recaps, the commercials the shilling and some of the other fuckery just makes it a hard hard watch, i really wonder if they actually have any objective people in the company who sit there through the thing and watch it as a viewer, and can actually tell how the show comes off to a viewer.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cycloneon said:


> Hey guys, john Cena defeated god :cena2


Steve Austin is retired.


----------



## AttitudeEra. (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So was the Blood planned or do you think it just happened. 
Great to see it during today's shows either way.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

That was a great match between Punk and Cena. I know we have seen this match thousands of times, but it's always great to see them wrestle. They have a perfect chemistry.

Cena winning the match didn't surprise me at all. But let's be honest, since Punk lost to Rocky 2 times in a row and now lost to Cena on free tv, how the hell will he look like a legit threat to Undertaker?


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I really liked the RAW, only gripe was the amount of commercials, even more than usual. I think the movie trailers that they played during the show made it feel that way, oh and the shilling by the commentary team for Sonic. I swear, these days commentary is the equivalent of an internet pop up ad. The amount of commercialization in this RAW was insane, it was like after every segment there was some sort of advertisement during the show.

Oh and Tout's back from out of nowhere? Thought they'd given up on that.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*










God.

That match was fantastic. Missed the show last night, about to watch now. But I saw the match immediately, thought it was great. But seriously, Punk loses to Rock twice and now Cena, how are we supposed to buy him as a threat to the streak? Sigh, shittiest booking they've *ever* done.


----------



## I'mamark (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



> Sigh, shittiest booking they've ever done.


Oh come now, I'm sure in the many decades long history of the WWE and its previos incarnations, or even only in the 20 year history of RAW, that there has been at least one instance of worse booking.


----------



## Piercdbruh (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

LMAO @ all of the Cena hate! You just watched what might be the non-PPV MOTY and all you can see is that Cena won! And on top of that, the same guys want an actor who should have never come back (who only wrestles in PPV's) to win at WM!?!?! I will never EEEEEVERRRR understand it.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> God.
> 
> That match was fantastic. Missed the show last night, about to watch now. But I saw the match immediately, thought it was great. But seriously, Punk loses to Rock twice and now Cena, how are we supposed to buy him as a threat to the streak? Sigh, shittiest booking they've *ever* done.


Nah, that would be Brock and Cena last year. THAT was the worst booking I've ever seen in a main event.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



KO Bossy said:


> Nah, that would be Brock and Cena last year. THAT was the worst booking I've ever seen in a main event.


 I know you hate the booking at the end (and I agree with you) but I'm curious to know about how you would rate the match. Do you think it was a great match despite the ending?


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

When Cena and Punk wrestle like that, it really bums me out that Punk isn't in the main event at Mania. He can wrestle Cena to a 5 star match. The Rock isn't capable of it. Get ready for mediocrity part 2.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The match was brilliant and just shows how much quality and talent there letting miss out on in the main event at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



PoisonMouse said:


> I really liked the RAW, only gripe was the amount of commercials, even more than usual.


yeah, watching live tv is just about unbearable for me for that reason. hulu plus has few and very very short breaks and downloading the pirated stuff has the commercials edited out completely. if you watch every single raw live all year long that's like 35 hours of life you've wasted watching commercials. fuck that.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

So it looks like Orton/Sheamus/Ryback vs. Shield. Not bad I guess, hope that Shield wins again though.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

[email protected] defense of the bad selling....the undercover Cena fanbase around here are hilarious. Shit was horrible. My princess LadyCroft would c/s that if she was present. Cena is gonna no sell a GTS to hit another finisher like he's the 1991 Undertaker or 1998 Bill Goldberg or 1996 Ultimate Warrior from WM 12? HAHAHA. You'll go that far to defend that overrated boring Boston piece of shit? Disgusting. The worst thing about pro wrestling in 2013.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I really wish that C.M. Punk still had a valet. He was great with Serena. Not that he needs one, as he gets heat already & is a great mouthpiece, but Randy Savage didn't need one either. Neither did Raven. It was just another dimension to the character(s). Punk doesn't need Paul Heyman either, but it works & adds to the character, right?

Would be a decent way to debut Paige & not have her lost in limbo as just another face in the unimportant Diva crowd. It would make her stand out more, seem more important & give Punk another layer to his character.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] defense of the bad selling....the undercover Cena fanbase around here are hilarious. Shit was horrible. My princess LadyCroft would c/s that if she was present. Cena is gonna no sell a GTS to hit another finisher like he's the 1991 Undertaker or 1998 Bill Goldberg or 1996 Ultimate Warrior from WM 12? HAHAHA. You'll go that far to defend that overrated boring Boston piece of shit? Disgusting. The worst thing about pro wrestling in 2013.


This. Then the same people complain why wwe sucks these days.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

CM Punk is God? called it.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



AthenaMark said:


> [email protected] defense of the bad selling....the undercover Cena fanbase around here are hilarious. Shit was horrible. My princess LadyCroft would c/s that if she was present. Cena is gonna no sell a GTS to hit another finisher like he's the 1991 Undertaker or 1998 Bill Goldberg or 1996 Ultimate Warrior from WM 12? HAHAHA. You'll go that far to defend that overrated boring Boston piece of shit? Disgusting. The worst thing about pro wrestling in 2013.


Yeh the majority of the IWC are total Cena marks.


----------



## SuperSkippy (Aug 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

I don't believe anyone will beat the Undertaker at Wrestlemania, possibly ever, but certainly not this year. How strong you book Taker's opponent is a moot point.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Karma101 said:


> Yeh the majority of the IWC are total Cena marks.


you'd think it'd be the other way around considering how his promos are content-wise horrible a lot of times. like 1 out of every 3 or 4 he does are cringe worthy. never mind his no-selling, dead one second supercharged the next act, and incorrect stf's are all obvious faults. don't see how any hardcore fan can look past it all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

There are just as many Rock marks than Cena marks on here. Probably more. At least Cena can put on a great match sometimes, which is more than I can say for Rocky.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Charlie Bronson said:


> There are just as many Rock marks than Cena marks on here. Probably more. At least Cena can put on a great match sometimes, which is more than I can say for Rocky.


They see me trollin', they hatin'...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

The two Rock/Punk matches were not that great. Every Punk/Cena match has been great. You see the difference?

Cena > Rock


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Charlie Bronson said:


> The two Rock/Punk matches were not that great. Every Punk/Cena match has been great. You see the difference?
> 
> Cena > Rock


You...started watching wrestling within the past year, didn't you?

Basing Rock's entire career's worth of ability on two ho hum matches is like me saying Cena is a terrible worker because I only looked at his matches with Khali and Laurinaitis. Rock has slowed down in the past couple of years, I won't deny that. However, you look at any of Rock's work from 97-2002 and the Cena>Rock concept is a flat out joke.

And no, not EVERY Punk/Cena match has been great. Why do I have to spell this out for you?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



KO Bossy said:


> You...started watching wrestling within the past year, didn't you?
> 
> Basing Rock's entire career's worth of ability on two ho hum matches is like me saying Cena is a terrible worker because I only looked at his matches with Khali and Laurinaitis. Rock has slowed down in the past couple of years, I won't deny that. However, you look at any of Rock's work from 97-2002 and the Cena>Rock concept is a flat out joke.
> 
> And no, not EVERY Punk/Cena match has been great. Why do I have to spell this out for you?


Try 1989, and I was just giving an example. Just say you like Rock better and be done with it. I'm not even a Cena fan, just not a blind mark like yourself.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Charlie Bronson said:


> Try 1989, and I was just giving an example. Just say you like Rock better and be done with it. I'm not even a Cena fan, just not a blind mark like yourself.


Do I like Rock better? Yes. Am I a blind mark for Rock? Absolutely not. I mark most for Austin, and yet even I can say he's done some poor stuff. So I'm not a blind mark for anyone. Nice try though, trying to convince me you're not a Cena mark. My God, you even flat out make up information to defend him, that's sad.

I think what Rock's done so far this year has been pretty poor, Rock from the late 90s to early 2000s was by far his peak. And if you can with all good conscience look at that period and compare it to Cena and call Cena the better worker, then there's zero hope for you.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

If you looked back at my old posts, you would know I am not a Cena mark. Not even close. But keep making shit up, it seems to work for you.

I give zero shits about Cena/Rock II, that's how big a mark I am. Meh.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Charlie Bronson said:


> If you looked back at my old posts, you would know I am not a Cena mark. Not even close. But keep making shit up, it seems to work for you.
> 
> I give zero shits about Cena/Rock II, that's how big a mark I am. Meh.


You're accusing ME of making shit up...if that's not the pot calling the kettle black, I dunno what is. I'm not the one who tried to say that Cena has 15 moves in his repertoire that he does every match...though I have the post from the other thread where you tried to do it...see what I mean about proof and credibility? Again, if I show you that what I say is true, its not 'making shit up', no matter how much you might like to ignore it. That's why I can prove what I say, whereas you can't.

Anyway, this is going nowhere, and I'm getting tired of it. I say we go our separate ways and just end this pointlessness.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why can't we all just get along maaaaan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



KO Bossy said:


> Anyway, this is going nowhere, and I'm getting tired of it. I say we go our separate ways and just end this pointlessness.


Yeah, I said that like ten posts ago. Thanks for finally catching up.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

How is KO bossy a big Rock mark lol. He has admitted in numerious occasions that he wasn't a fan of the Hollywood Rock gimmick and he feels Rock's insults are not as funny as before. Also, he has his reasons for his hatred of Cena. He isn't the type of posters who just say "He has five moves and sucks badly" or give poor excuses as to why he doesn't like Cena.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*



Cycloneon said:


> Why can't we all just get along maaaaan


Sure/If you say so!


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw 2/25/13 Discussion Thread: Fill in the blank BO*

Punk = ratingzzzzz


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i think rock's match against cena fell far short of expectations and therefore was a mediocre match as well. no way was that a mania main event caliber match. punk deserves to main event mania. rock has forgotten how to wrestle.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Went through a bit of this thread


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Jingoro said:


> i think rock's match against cena fell far short of expectations and therefore was a mediocre match as well. no way was that a mania main event caliber match. punk deserves to main event mania. rock has forgotten how to wrestle.


No. He's an all time great. He just wrestles twice a year and those guys you mentioned wrestle each other 4x a week. LOL. Just like Bret and Perfect used to do..like Macho and Flair used to do..like Shelton and Lesnar used to do...like Eddie and Rey used to do. Wake up.


----------



## darksideon (May 14, 2007)

Jingoro said:


> i think rock's match against cena fell far short of expectations and therefore was a mediocre match as well. no way was that a mania main event caliber match. punk deserves to main event mania. rock has forgotten how to wrestle.


No he hasn't he's just not a full time wrestler anymore plus he's 40 and carrying around waaay more muscle than he ever has. Rock has always relied on his agility when he was wrestling, and now that he is built like a tank he can't do his usual routine anymore. It's funny how agents thought wrestling would ruin his Hollywood career but it's actually the other way around.

BTW: My hometown Dallas made that match, the crowd is always great here and in Chicago, NY, Miami and Canada.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Many awesome things this week. 
The beginning, Heyman godlike as always, Lesnar, Barrett on the mic and his facial expressions, Zeb mentions Becky, Swaggers new theme 2 times :mark: , fucking awesome Shield promo, Punk is God, Cena marks jumping everytime Punk was pinned and the Ref didn't count to 3, Punk hater screaming "ASS" to Punk like a maniac :lmao...

I enjoyed it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool to see so many Punk marks care about ratings now bama


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

the match was flawed but it still was very entertaining


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Good to see that more and more people are starting to see the talent that is CM Punk.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> Cool to see so many Punk marks care about ratings now bama


:lmao


----------

